# April Showers 2015. 5 pink and 2 blue rainbows so far!



## Munchkin30

Hey all,

I don't think there's already one of these yet so I'll jump in first. 

I had a mmc last July at 12 weeks and a 21 week loss in March. She was due last Thursday. 2 days later I got my BFP!

My due date should be April 1st, 2 days after my 35th birthday. 
Anyone else want to play? 

Xxx

OUR RAINBOWS 

15th March StillPraying - Miss Katie MaryEllen 5lbs 6oz 36 + 1 weeks 

9th April Hopingwaiting - 8lbs 8oz 21in long born at 11:04. 

10th April Mowat - Harriet Elizabeth 12:23am. 7 lbs 7oz. Wilfred Gordon 2.01am 7 lbs 10 oz.

14th April Munchkin - Matilda Rowan 4.50am 8lb 14oz

17th April Aknqtpie - Ella

22nd April Button - Cordelia Rose 8lb 4 12.02am gorgeous home birth girly!! 

22nd April Ummi2boyz - Baby girl 7:43 via emergency c-section. 

DUE DATES

Munchkin 1st :yellow:

Hopingwaiting 1st :blue:

Abilou 1st

Tennessee 5th :angel:

Tasha 5th :blue:

Nessaw 6th :angel: then BFP!! Due 2nd December :happydance:

Galvan Baby 6th :angel: 

Small bliss 6th

Mrspat 7th

StillPraying 10th :pink:

Futrbabymaker 10th

Mowat 12th :yellow:

Chippyslady 12th

Sis4us 15th :angel:

Praying pixie 15th :pink:

Charlie 20th :angel:

Aknqtpie 21st :pink:

Button 21st :pink:

Ummi2boyz 21st :pink:

Katemax9 28th :pink:

Lynn98


----------



## nessaw

Hi munchkin checking in v nervously! My due date with my twins is 27th july. I got bfp yesterday at 12dpo. Edd 3rd april. Thought I'd be terrified but currently numb! Good luck to us all.xx


----------



## Munchkin30

Yay hi nessaw. My due date for Rowan was last Thursday, 2 days before my bfp. I feel pretty numb too, I'm actually kind of excited with small waves of being terrified but it's very early days. Got my 2-3 on a digi today and I've done so many frers it's silly!! What are you doing for the due date? Xx


----------



## nessaw

It's a weird one because although that was the edd for the pg, they would've delivered them by 36 weeks so I think we'll plant something and light a candle. We've got their ashes and haven't decided what to do with them yet. X


----------



## nessaw

Am thinking of buying the cb digi with con eption indicator. It's what I usually test with but got the frer as I was testing early-I teach and am on summer hols so couldn't distract myself!


----------



## Munchkin30

Yeah I couldn't work out whether to mark Rowan's birth day or due date but she was always a July baby to me. She also probably wouldn't have been born until 42 weeks knowing my body!! I've done 4 digis already, 4 more on the way. Also done 6 frers and about 8 ICs and my AF was only due yesterday. Oops! Any symptoms yet?


----------



## nessaw

Am going to do another frer tom. Got a boots digi in the cupboard-just like seeing the word! What prompted me to test early was I had lower abdo pressure and was ravenously hungry 10 and 11 dpo with slight boob ache. Also on the eve of the 11dpo the cat came and sat on me which it hasn't done since just before bfp with the twins. Crazy but true! How about you? I think we'll think more about the day the twins were born rather than edd whereas with my 1st mc it's the due date. X


----------



## nessaw

Just read back your lovely pm to me when we lost the twins. It's great to be on the same forum with lucky rainbows-fx.x


----------



## Munchkin30

Aww bless you. Cats are pretty amazing, I definitely believe that! My first scan's booked already. The bereavement midwife at my hospital booked it without me even asking! In a way I'm pleased to be being looked after but now I think they must be really worried because the NHS never offer scans for nothing. Me and the midwife had to lie about bleeding last time to get an 8 week scan and if just had a mmc found at my 12 week scan! 
This time I've got one at 7 weeks, then a specialist scan at a big hospital at 12, if they're concerned about the heart then we get one at 16 weeks and automatically one at 20 at the big hospital. I think I'll also have growth scans because my dd was small for dates. Poor kid will come out microwaved!!


----------



## nessaw

My twin consultant told me to ring when I got pg again and they would book me in for an early scan mainly to check for multiples. Going to get past the af date and call on mon.


----------



## Munchkin30

Yes I suppose they'll definitely want to check. Have you got twins in the family? If it's twins again would you be at higher risk of problems? Honestly I used to dream of how I'd feel if I was told I was having twins but now I'd be excited but mostly terrified because I know how many more things can go wrong. How are feeling emotionally nowadays? A late loss is devastating but losing twins must be a whole other level. Although I'm not trying to 'compare' grief xx


----------



## nessaw

The twins were identical which is not genetic. They died of twin to twin transfusion which is when one gets too high a share of the fluid. It happened too quickly to stop. So if I made twins once out of an egg in theory it could happen again. It only happens in identical twins this syndrome. I think they're offering it for peace of mind. I didn't get anything early last time despite asking for reassurance. We went private for a 9 wk scan. 
As far as grief goes this month I have felt a whole lot better. Prior to this cycle I had a 42 day cycle with low estrogen which really messed with my head. Was in a state for most of it. I had attempted to use the cbfm last cycle and I was still getting lows at cd17 and it drove me a bit crazy. This month I took a low dose of clomid left over from last year in an attempt to regulate my cycle. So the cbfm worked just how it did pre twins. Now I have the worry that it might be fraternal twins as clomid produces more eggs. As my fiance says we'll deal with whatever we get!


----------



## nessaw

My brother has identical twin girls who were at risk from the same thing but it was just coincidence. I was terrified. It took me a while to adjust from my ideas to just one baby to having to deal with 2. Then as I got used to that we lost them.


----------



## Munchkin30

So sorry hon x i had rowan on the 9th march and had 3 months before my proper period. Then had 2 normal cycles, the second ended in this bfp! We only had the results of the pos mortum last month, waiting is hell!


----------



## nessaw

We were lucky in that we knew what the twins had died of but we had a very long wait for the ashes due to zero communication between the hospital and crematorium. I was convinced at one point that they had lost them. I am so sorry to hear about Rowan. I didn't realise-have been somewhat lurking round the boards since the mc. That must have been terrible. X


----------



## Munchkin30

Thank you hon x yes it was devastating, but I've got to a place where I feel blessed to have had her for as long as we did. I don't wish if never got pregnant or carried her, she was and always will be one of my children and I wouldn't be without her. 
How are you feeling today? And symptoms?! I'm just suffering from insomnia as always in the first tri. Sleeping badly then waking at 5am with a rumbling tummy!!


----------



## nessaw

Just bloated and can feel things going on. Didn't sleep well last night either. Too hot. Am on school hols today so going swimming every day and lots of dog walks. Last time I was slightly over on the bmi so was referred to a consultant but that was pre twin discovery so was with a consultant anyway. Having my twins taught me I could get pg with a baby as my first mc was a blighted ovum. So it gave me a lot of confidence. The consultant was sure that if it had been a single pg it would've been ok. X


----------



## Munchkin30

Los like we're still on our own! All these women with willpower holding off to test :haha:. I had my first proper 'I'm losing this baby' moment yestedat, cramps and wetness and felt like symptoms dissapeared. I think I get it every pregnancy but it never feels like it at the time. My boobs are back hurting a bit today and I very nearly threw up this morning because dd had had an accident and I had to strip her bed, like I do a lot, but this time I was properly wretching. Can only be a good thing! Have you seen your dr yet? I've not phoned my gp or booked an appointment with the mw or anything, just the hospital scan with the bereavement midwife, but they're sorting out all my scans and that's all that matters so I figure it's no rush! Every other time I've been in the drs at 4 weeks!!


----------



## nessaw

I know where are all the april rainbows?I was quite crampy on fri and got a bit worried. But ok since. Going to gp and ringing consultant for scan tom. Will keep you posted. X


----------



## Munchkin30

Is your ticker right? I've got you down as due 3rd April and me 1st but I'm 4+4 and you're only 3+6?? X


----------



## nessaw

Think it's because I put ov date and lmp date in. I ov cd12 and have a 26 day cycle. Lmp was 30th june.


----------



## nessaw

Just checked on due date calculator. With lmp and 26 day cycle-4th April not the 3rd! With 28 day cycle-6th. So I was wrong with the 3rd. Think the 4th is my cousin's birthday.


----------



## nessaw

Looked on another and it says 3rd again. V confused!


----------



## nessaw

Got gp appt for wed and scan booked for 20th. Fx


----------



## Tennessee

Hello ladies, hope its ok if I join your April group. My edd is April 5th at least for now lol. I have short cycles so im sure once a scan is done they will adjust the date. 
Im very nervous and scared and everything in between. Nessaw I see your here too, I remember chating with you earlier about my loss, I lost my twins to TTTS also. 

I find myself getting worked up with every pinch or cramp that I feel, I know some mild cramping is100% normal but it really makes me nervous. But I am doing my best to stay calm and hopeful.


----------



## nessaw

Hi tennessee. Great to see you here and welcome. Congrats on your bfp. It's really hard with the twinges isn't it. I remember this stage last time and working out it was gas! So I keep telling myself that. I seem to have a bit of mild nausea on and off the last couple of days and I. Just. Can't. Stop. Eating. !!!!! Trying to make it fruit but my god I'm hungry! Think it's also cos am on school hols so not as busy. Have you seen the doctor/consultant?


----------



## Tennessee

I havent gone in to see Dr yet, I wanted to make it a few days past when AF was due before I went in. I plan to call today to get blood test done. But I think I am on pregnancy test 30 by now and so far all bfps. On sunday I got the 2-3 week change on digital which made me so happy to see, I actually stood in the bathroom and did a happy dance for progression. I was worried at first because the fitst 4 stayed at the 1-2 week, but like I said earlier I have short cycles so it was just to early for the change to 2-3 weeks. 

I am also eating like crazy, maybe a little to much at times lol. But the only thing that really tastes good is green olives which is off for me. I also only have on and off nausea nothing to bad mainly feeling it in the evening, probably more from eating everything I see then actual morning sickness. 

Congratulations to you also


----------



## nessaw

I did the same-waited til after this weekend when af due. Went to docs yesterday.


----------



## Munchkin30

Welcome Tennessee! So sorry for your losses :hugs: lovely that you and nessaw already knew each other and shared a similar loss. I went to the dr today and got the 'don't drink or smoke or eat too much tuna' lecture. Booked on with mw 3 weeks tomorrow a week after my scan. I'm completely paranoid when I'm feeling ok, had lots more energy the last couple if days. Would rather feel horrific! I'm 5 weeks today and got 1-2s on the digi the last 2 days, but I didn't get my first 2-3 til I was 4+1. I've got 2 more digis so praying for my 3+ tomorrow or Friday. 
Nessau I'm really hungry too :( the months we were trying I was doing so well, totAlly off sugar and wheat etc and going to the gym 4 days a week. I've been to the gym a couple of times just to do power walking. The dr said not to do weights or anything that puts pressure on my stomach. Might try swimming but it's so boring!! And today I've just bought crisps and cake, and I ate half a box of chocolate cornflake bites whilst dd had her nap this afternoon. Oops!!
Tennessee I've put you on the list on the first page :) xx


----------



## Tasha S.

Hey Ladies! May I join?? :flower: Sorry for all your losses! :hugs:

I lost my first baby @7+3 just over 2 years ago now. I've had my rainbow baby since, she's almost 11 months old. Still, I'm very nervous! I O'ed on July 12th and have super long cycles (3 week follicular phase, my lmp was the 21st of June. I use my O date to calculate edd). Different sites give me a different edd, I'm going with April 5th! I'm tired, super hungry, and having weird vivid dreams. Other than that, I don't feel pregnant, let's hope that changes soon! xox


----------



## nessaw

Hi tasha. Sorry for ur loss and congrats on your rainbow and bfp. Glad I'm not the only one getting different due dates! Been to the gp this morning. He referred me to ante natal and also for a scan. A bit naughty but didn't tell him I already had one. If I get another one then that's good if they realise then never mind. He did the edd on lmp so the 6th. With the twins they measured exactly to the ov date tho. We'll see.
Munchkin-I've been swimming every day as it's the school hols. Plus 2 dog walks a day. Determined to have bmi below 30 for booking in appt. I keep worrying I don't have symptoms. It's hard for me to know what's normal as my 1st pg was a blighted ovum and the 2nd was twins.


----------



## Munchkin30

Hi Tasha sorry for your olds but congrats on your rainbow and your new pregnancy! I've added you to the list x

My due date should line up with ov date because for once I ov'd on cd14! I usually get moved forward a few few days at the 12 week scan and my birthday is 30th march so it would be nice to have a birthday due date, although I'm pretty happy with April fools day!!


----------



## Tennessee

Tasha, glad to see more people joining in on April babies. So far our due dates match up. 

I have a dr appt tomorrow morning but I believe they will only due beta test to check levels to give idea if its 1 or 2 babies in there. Usually they won't do a scan till 12 weeks but they would do mine at 7 weeks. However I will be on vacation out of state. So I plan to cheat a little. Where I live they have a kind of walk in ultrasound place its called my first peekaboo. Its really cool. You pay a fee but you can go in between dr approved ones for peace of mind. So I have made an appt for that on the 15th of august. I should be 6+5 then, really hoping to hear a heartbeat so I can be more at ease on vacation.


----------



## Tasha S.

Nessaw: You already had a scan?? How did it go?? I get you on the conflicting due-dates from different sites! :haha: Only one day off, but still, you'd think there would be a general consensus! That's wonderful! Are you a school teacher? 

Munchkin: Awww, that's so special that your little one will be born right around your birthday! A very precious gift! :kiss:

Tennessee: YAY for the same due date! If I read correctly, we had the same O date: July 12th! That's so nice that you're able to get an ultra-sound like that! Let us know how your dr's appt goes tomorrow! :flower:

Does anyone feel any morning sickness yet?? Not yet for me!


----------



## chippyslady

Hello ladies, 
I am so very sorry for your losses. My last Miscarriage was in January at 6 weeks.

Would it be alright if I joined you all? I just got first Bfp since at 11 dpo! I think my edd is April 12. Too nervous to make a ticker or call ob yet - will wait until missed period.


----------



## Munchkin30

Hey chippyslady! Welcome, I'll put you on the list. I get you on the not believing it til after missed AF! It sometimes feels a bit 'fake' til then. When's AF due? 
I've got a scan booked at the hospital at 7 weeks then I'll probably have a private one at 8-10 weeks then a specialist 4d one at Birmingham fetal medicine centre at 12 and 20. If there are any concerns about blood flow over the heart at 12 weeks there'll be another one at 15-16. Oh and we'll have growth scans too because my dd was underweight. Xx


----------



## Munchkin30

Ooh and I got my 3+ this morning, exactly a week after my 2-4. Hopefully this means I can stop testing at last!!


----------



## nessaw

Welcome chippys. Sorry for your loss and congrats on the bfp. I hear you about waiting til af due date gone!
Tasha no am just booked in for one at what will hopefully be 8 wks. X
Munchkin fab on the 3+. Great news.
Tennessee hope the appt goes well. Let us know.


----------



## Munchkin30

I just had to tell the admin lady at work because my scan and mw appointment are on days I'm booked for work and I thought it was better than making lame excuses! Eek, all feeling a bit real!


----------



## nessaw

I had to tell my mum cos we were meant to be going wedding lingerie this shopping this week and hopefully I'll be needing a much bigger size. Going to pick up my wedding dress tomorrow which I ordered bigger in the hope I'd need it. Fx


----------



## hopingwaiting

mc at 6 weeks 2 days 5/28 bfp 2 days ago! due date april 1st! Scared like crazy


----------



## Munchkin30

Wow welcome hoping waiting x it's a scary time isn't it? Sadly I've been here before and it doesn't get easier. I'm mostly excited though :) yay April fool twin!! I'll put you on the list. One question, how the heck did you hold out so long to test? I've known for 2 weeks on Saturday!!


----------



## Tennessee

Went to the bathroom last night before bed and I noticed some light brown spotting, I know it can be very normal for this to happen. I dont have any major cramping, just some twinges and such. 
My dr appt is in an hour, but im so scared all I will hear is just wait it out for a few days to see what happens. Dealing with doctors makes me feel like im dealing with the Army again "Hurry up and wait" is the moto. 

Please stick baby

ill update later today after I see the doc. Please cross your fingers for our little bean if you could.


----------



## nessaw

Got everything crossed tennessee. Xx
Hi and welcome hoping.


----------



## chippyslady

Ooo - wedding dress shopping neesaw - how awesome! You will definitely need bigger sizes. ;)

Tennessee - please let us know how it goes. Everything crossed for you!

Munchkin - AWESOME about your 3+!!!

Below is the pic of my FRER last night that hubby couldn't see the second line. :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







FRER 7.30.14.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## hopingwaiting

i dont know i had all the signs! all of them sore boobs threw up once (thought it was tummy virus) My periods are crazy since i have endo so they can be anywhere between 23-33 days and when it does come my period signs show for a couple days before my period. I notice monday that i hadnt had my period in 34 days and got to thinking. I took a test but peed in a cup instead of on it. Looked and it said neg went to dump the cup and turn back and it was VERY VERY positive. 
My mc in may i started spotting brown around noon then at 5 it was bright red. I am so nervous that everytime i use the restroom and i wipe its going to be blood. 1st appt is tuesday my 6 week mark. This is my 4th preg with no kids


----------



## chippyslady

Oh gosh hoping! I pray this is your rainbow!!!!


----------



## Munchkin30

Tennessee everything crossed but it sounds normal. Have you got cramping? 

Nessaw you will be one hot bumpy wife! Brilliant. Have you worked out how many weeks you'll be? 

Chippyslady. That's funny! He's obviously not used to looking for lines. I think they expect both lines to be as strong. 

Hopingwaiting I wish I was like you. I can't remember the last time I didn't know what cd I was on or what dpo. We've been either trying or pregnant since December 2012! I know that's nothing compared to some people. Sorry for your losses.


----------



## Munchkin30

Now there's a few of us shall we do a quick round of getting to know each other? 
1. Where are you from?
2. What do you do? Work away from home or at home?
3. When were your losses? Do you have any sunshine or rainbow babies?


----------



## Munchkin30

I'll go first...
1. I am from the Midlands, Staffordshire. 
2. I work part time as a freelance radio journalist/producer. I work 2-4 days a week. 
3. I have one sunshine baby, she's 3 in October. I have an angel, a mmc found at my 12 week scan last July. Also my angel Rowan born in March at 21+3 because of a serious heart condition.


----------



## chippyslady

Aw, munchkin. I'm sorry again to hear about your losses. You are SO strong for continuing on your TTC journey!

1. I'm originally from Parker, CO, USA but I moved to Chicago, IL, USA with hubby almost 10 years ago.
2. I work full time at a financial advisory company.
3. I have one rainbow baby, Karly (my world!!!), who is 3 (born 3-8-11). TTC #2 since October 2013. Miscarriage at 6 weeks in January 2014.


----------



## hopingwaiting

Summerville, sc
I work at a doctors office as a mixing lab clerk (integrated med. doctor)
Feb 2013, may 2014. no kids 


Waiting untill tuesday is killing me! I have not told the boyfriend (of 6 years) that im preg again so soon. He got so excited last time that i dont want him to get his hopes up yet.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi ladies! My EDD is April 6. This is my first BFP since my MC last year at 6 weeks. I am only 4w3d, and am so scared for the next 2 weeks. I think that I will feel better once I pass the 6 week mark. I have my u/s Tuesday with my RE to see where the lil bean implanted. I had a TR 2 and a half years ago so I have a higher risk if ectopic pregnancies. My betas scared me, the first was 81.18 better than my previous pregnancy so good. The second was only 118.16, an 84 hour doubling time so it scared me so bad. The third was much better at 313.48 with a 34 hour doubling time. I can't go for another beta until Monday due to time restraints, but I am scheduled for the U/S Tuesday, so I am just going to wait to see then. 

I am from Canton, GA, but have been living in Mexico for 3.5 years. I currently live on the US/ Mexico border in Matamoros.
I am an ESOL teacher, and I work from home. I am in school to be a paralegal, and graduate next month.
My MC was 04/2013. This is hopefully my rainbow baby.


----------



## Tennessee

Hi ladies, dr appt went fine she said everything looks ok. We did beta today and I go back Monday for my second beta. There hasent been any substantial cramping and the brown spotting is starting to fade. 
Still worried but doing my best to stay positive. Thank you all for your well wishes. Its hard being so early in pregnancy because no one knows yet so I am very happy to be here and have you ladies to lean on. Again thank you all


----------



## Tennessee

Munchkin30 said:


> Now there's a few of us shall we do a quick round of getting to know each other?
> 1. Where are you from?
> 2. What do you do? Work away from home or at home?
> 3. When were your losses? Do you have any sunshine or rainbow babies?

Live in Milwaukee, WI 
I stay home in the summer with my kids, when they are in school I do corporate consulting on nurse scheduling programs (I fix scheduling programs when an ex employee messed it up, lol) 
Had my loss in November last year to Twin to Twin Transfusion Syndrome.


----------



## hopingwaiting

tennessee said:


> hi ladies, dr appt went fine she said everything looks ok. We did beta today and i go back monday for my second beta. There hasent been any substantial cramping and the brown spotting is starting to fade.
> Still worried but doing my best to stay positive. Thank you all for your well wishes. Its hard being so early in pregnancy because no one knows yet so i am very happy to be here and have you ladies to lean on. Again thank you all

thats great!!!!!!!!


----------



## nessaw

H i gal van. Glad to see your betas are looking good-I saw you were worried on another thread. Hope this is your rainbow.

I live in hertfordshire, uk.
I teach primary school-year 1 in September (5/6 yr olds).
This is my third pg. My first mc was a blighted ovum found at 9 wks. My 2nd was twins at 14+5. Everything was progressing well but the Twins were identical
Sharing a placenta but separate sacs . They suffered twin
to twin transfusion syndrome and died the day before or day of the growth scan. I delivered boys the followIng week. really hoping this is our rainbow.


----------



## nessaw

Good news tennessee.x


----------



## chippyslady

Wow, I hadn't heard of twin to twin transfusion before. Fingers crossed for both of your sticky rainbows!!

I'm so glad everything is ok Tennessee! 

I too am truly grateful for you ladies to talk to about all of this. Pregnancy is so hard and the not knowing and worry is terrible! It is very, very helpful to have others to commiserate with!


----------



## Munchkin30

Hi galvan! I've put you on the list x scary times but looks like your dr is looking after you? I've never had betas, I'd live to know. All I've got are the clearblue digital tests and now I've got to 3+ I'm on my own!!


----------



## Abilou

Hey all im due april 1st so im 5 weeks 2 days in with my first little jelly bean. Hope it sticks &#128522;

Im at that stage when i keep predicting the worst. Need to book a doctors appointment today.
Trying to do my best not to stress out but i just left the navy so have no job and im also trying to sell my property so as you can imagine trying not to stress out isnt to easy


----------



## Munchkin30

Hi Abilou! Welcome. Another April fool xx have you had a loss before? Xxx


----------



## Abilou

Munkin30 no this is my first but my mum lost 2 at 8 weeks


----------



## hopingwaiting

One more day down...


----------



## Munchkin30

hopingwaiting said:


> One more day down...

Like! Gosh the days are long though :( when I last went through the first trimester I was feeling sorry for myself having 2 back to bavk first tris but this is my 3rd this year :( I've been pregnant 37.5 weeks since April 2013!!


----------



## hopingwaiting

That just stinks! I feel like im just waiting for something bad to happen which stinks!


----------



## chippyslady

I completely understand where you all are coming from! It's easy to be pessimistic when we've all experienced losses. I'm really trying to stay relaxed and positive this time, if I can (I say that now but will probably be freaking out later today). I just keep praying and telling myself that it's in God's hands and all I can do is take care of myself.


----------



## GalvanBaby

I had a major scare last night. I was spotting and cramping. The blood was a reddish brown. My RE told mw to take a double dose of progesterone, one oral and one vaginal. The bleeding was only for about 5 m9nutes, but it was enough to scare me so bad.


----------



## nessaw

Oh galvan how awful. Has it stopped now?
Hi Abilou.
I spend most of the time feeling ok about this pg but once or twice a day I slip into remembering previous things and imagining it happening again. Then I have to pull myself out of it. Thing is after the first mc everyone was well it won't happen again. But it did so how can I believe it this time?
Went to get my wedding dress. Even tho I ordered a size bigger it's never going to fit my hopefully nearly 6 month bump but luckily they're ordering me a bigger size without a fuss so that's good.
Hi to all.x


----------



## GalvanBaby

Yes, it stopped. It was only that 1 time. Thank God. I was so scared last night. I had a stressful day yesterday, my van broke down and I had forgotten my cell at home, it took over an hour to get help and it was 104 degrees out. Then, I had to finish to school assignments that had me stressed because I couldn't figure them out. Add to that cooking, cleaning, and OH painting and me trying to avoid the fumes. Stressful. Today I have decided to let OH and the kids deal with the house, and OH the cooking. I am spending the day relaxing.
I know there isn't anything I can really do to prevent another early MC, but I sure as [email protected] will try!


----------



## chippyslady

You are so right Galvan and I'm glad to hear the bleeding has stopped! I've read SO many women's posts about how they have had cramping and bleeding but everything turned out fine. It's normal so try not to stress. 

Hi Abilou! :wave:


----------



## hopingwaiting

not stressing is like telling me not to breathe.. haha. i keep thinking if i can just get past 6 weeks 2 days (when last loss happen) i will be out of the clear but i know thats not correct. I also googled things about endo which make me cry so i had to quit!


----------



## Munchkin30

Oh galvan that's so scary :( you're doing the right thing though. At least if something does happen you'll know you did everything. I still blame my losses on things like taking antihistamines or being stressed. This time that's not happening. How long are you on the double dose? Why were you on them anyway?

Nessaw I know what you mean. When I had the mmc I said 'oh it was just a fluke, won't happen again' and after 12 weeks I thought we were home and dry, then the hypoplastic heart was diagnosed. Now I don't necessarily think either of those will happen but there are soooo many other things that can go wrong. My sis's second baby born in December has spina bifida. I never knew how previous my dd was and how lucky we were that the pregnancy was so easy and she was so perfect x


----------



## GalvanBaby

I am on progesterone because I have a LP defect. My LP lasts anytime from 5 days to 12 days. When I got my BFP, my RE had me start 200mg a day. He said that the double dose was just for last night to give an ectra grip in there.


----------



## Munchkin30

Really glad they're keeping a close eye on you xx

I had a couple of comedy incidents today. I was on the train and wanted to listen to my 'connecting with baby' guided meditation but I hadn't put my headphones in properly so it started playing really loudly, lots of an American lady talking about the beauty of a life growing inside. Oops! And I was going through my diary with a girl at work and the page we were looking at said 'midwife' in big letters. Oops again.


----------



## Munchkin30

Eurgh the constipation and bloating have really kicked in now :( every pregnancy's the same, and I've never found a solution! Any ideas?


----------



## chippyslady

Same with me! Pears seem to help a little bit with both..


----------



## Tennessee

Galvan I am glad things seem to be better now, that is never a sight you want to see when using the restroom. 

Unfortunatly I am still having some brown spotting with sediment when I use the bathroom. Its more when I wipe and usually after I go #2 (sorry tmi). Im not having cramping but my lower back hurts alot today. I took another pg test with the weeks estimator and its still comes up 2-3 weeks, it should be 3+ by sunday. I dont think it would even go down to 1-2 weeks that fast if something is wrong, since I only started spotting 2 nights ago. Also something I noticed was yesterday I developed a pimple and today another, I know thats not a big deal but any other pregnancy I never got any, my face was always crystal clear only breaking out after birth or after my mmc.


im just so scared that this baby is not going to stick. I wish there was a faster way of knowing whats going on with my body, other than waiting.


----------



## GalvanBaby

I am majorly bloated, but the progesterone makes it worse. It is funny because my pants are too tight when I button them. Lol No constipation yet, thank God.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Tennesse, I hate the waiting game. Even though my bleeding stopped, I am still svared to go yo the RE M9nday for my u/s. I am so scared it won't be in the right spot. I am also scared my betas won't go up like they should. It is horrible having any trouble with a pregnancy, especially tbis early when we can't see or feel anything. :hugs:


----------



## Tennessee

GalvanBaby said:


> I am majorly bloated, but the progesterone makes it worse. It is funny because my pants are too tight when I button them. Lol No constipation yet, thank God.

My pants get tight at the end of the day, not due to bloating but more because I cant stop eating everything I see. Lol. Nothing really tastes good but I keep trying to taste everything. 

I go back monday for my second beta test, but im not sure when I will get results back as I have heard it takes 2 days, not sure why tho


----------



## Munchkin30

Galvan and Tennessee I hope your spotting/bleeding is staying away. Scary stuff but I've read so many times how 'normal' it can be. 
Chippyslady I hate pears :( maybe that's the problem. I just feel like I've got a stinking hangover today, fuzzy head, dodgy tummy, tired out. I've been getting annoyed at oh because I'm walks every morning at 5-5.30 so I need to go to bed early but until he's in bed I can't really sleep, or he wakes me up when he comes in and I can't get back to sleep. Last night because he said he was going to be up late I slept in the spare room, then when my dd woke up at 6.30 I quietly let her out if her room and let her wake oh up :haha: now oh is lying on the sofa saying he wants to go back to sleep so I've left dd downstairs mithering him! Evil?? Maybe. Necessary?? Oh yes!!!! Hopefully he'll be ready for an early night tonight ;)


----------



## nessaw

Am with you on the bloating. Am basically sitting round the with my top button undone all the time! Just managed a visit from my aunt and cousin and talked about the twins without crying so pleased with myself. Plus I didn't give away the pg news. Nearly slipped up cos I was talking about the wedding dress alterations!
Galvan and tennessee hope the spotting has stopped today.
Munchkin great revenge on oh!
Hi chippys and abilou tasha and hoping. How are you guys doing?


----------



## Tasha S.

Hey ladies!!! I was busy the last two days (painting the downstairs, and visiting my in-laws!) so I didn't pop in! Lots of action on this thread in two days! :winkwink:

Here's my intro:

I'm from the greater Montreal area in Quebec, Canada. 
I have one more year to complete at McGill University before I'm a registered highschool English teacher (I'm starting back at school on August 26th and finish April 11th...hehe! 5 days after my edd! :haha: I will finish regardless, DH is going to help out tons!).
I lost my first baby just over 2 years ago at 7&3. I have had a rainbow baby since, she's nearly 11 months old. Love of my life! :kiss:

Tennessee & Galvan: SOOO sorry about your scares! I know firsthand that nothing I can say will relieve the stress, but I spotted twice with my rainbow baby (@ 8&3 and at 8&5, I lost my first baby at 7&3, and it started with spotting so I freaked out, but everything was fine!). I hope the spotting subsides and you two ladies can feel at peace! :hugs:

Munchkin: Do you drink tea or anything warm/hot? Taken first thing in the morning, that should help loosen things up and get your bowels moving! :winkwink: There are pregnancy teas out there that are good for baby and yourself too! xox

Nessaw: YAY for your wedding dress!! That is so much fun! Is your dress a style that will easily accommodate a baby bump?? Good for you for not slipping up during your visit! :thumbup: 

Hi to all the other ladies! :hi:


----------



## nessaw

Tasha it's got some ruching over the tummy area which will cover up some. Hopefully the 2 sizes bigger shd do the trick plus the seam can be let out and it's a bit long so there's room to lift the skirt up at the front if needed. Fx


----------



## Tasha S.

Nessaw: That sounds like a great design! :thumbup: And you'll be around 6 months?? That should be good, I think for most women bellies are still somewhat predictably under control around 6 months! :winkwink: Last August, my sister got married, and I was 8.5 months pregnant. We had so much trouble with my dress! :haha: The saleswoman ordered me a bigger size, but still when I went a month later to try on the dress, there wasn't enough room for my very rapidly growing belly! Thankfully, it was their mistake and they ordered more fabric and made it work! Pheww! 

How is everyone??

Tennessee & Galvan: Has the spotting stopped?? Thinking of you girls!

Hopingwaiting: Have you told your OH the news yet?? xox


----------



## GalvanBaby

Spotting was only that one time when I went to the bathroom, and no more since then. Cramps are menstrual luke, but less and only last a few minutes a coupleof times a day. Tomorrow is u/s. I am so scared because 1. I had a TR so the possibility of ectopic is 10% more. And 2. My MC. I wish I was 6 weeks already and we could see a HB, but that will be next week. Arrggg. The stress and worry.


----------



## Abilou

God ive been starving all day all ive done is eat and im only 5 weeks 4 days in!


----------



## nessaw

Galvan is the scan to check it's not in the tube right? Good luck-will be thinking of you. Glad the spotting stopped.
Abilou I'm hungry all the time too! Trying to stick to healthy things but not doing very well.
Spent most of yesterday sure this pg is doomed (for no good reason). Feeling more positive today. Fx
Tasha I bet an 8.5 month bump is a wee bit harder to fit in a dress! At least my shoes will fit!
Hi to everyone else. X


----------



## Abilou

Supernoodles bad &#128544;


----------



## GalvanBaby

Right this first scan is really just to verify location. My RE still wants to see development, but that can wait until I see him on Wednesday. I need to know where this lil bean is implanted at. I was going to Mty tomorrow for my appt, but my check has a hold on it thanks to my stupid bank so I have to wait to go to my RE until Wedneday because it is a 4 hour drive with about 100USD in tolls. GR! So I will be going to the OB here tomorrow to get the u/s to verify that, and get a feel for the OB to see if I like her.


----------



## nessaw

Just had a white chocolate Magnum!


----------



## nessaw

Let us know how it goes galvan. X


----------



## mrspat

I am happy to be here, and quite frankly, really need you ladies. 

Two days after my first angel's due date my husband and I found out we were pregnant for the third time. We had a second loss between. Trying to actually believe I have a chance of having a baby this time. Each time my hcg never rose right, my progesterone was low. I am on suppositories this time, and I know I have a shot. But it is so hard to believe. I stopped taking tests after 4 days of postives. I went in and got my first and second beta hcg. First was 23 and second was 56. I didn't request any more blood draws even though they said I could. The last two times I found out my levels were slow rising and just would rather not know this time. My first ultrasound is on 8/14 at 6+2. I feel like this entire post has sounded doom and gloom. I really feel so grateful to be pregnant again, especially as it was our first cycle trying after my d&c. I have been pregnant 3 times now in 9 months. We got pregnant the first cycle we tried after our wedding last October. It's been a long, eventful 9 months. I know I am blessed to have gotten pregnant this many times so far, and I recognize that. I just spend time wondering if I will have my take home baby. Thank you for listening and congrats to all you expecting mama's out there. I hope we can get to know each other well over the next months :)


----------



## GalvanBaby

Welcome MrsPat. Congratulations! Praying this is your rainbow baby! Praying this is all of our rainbow babies!


----------



## Munchkin30

Hi mrspat! Sounds like you've been through the ringer, takes such guts for us all to keep trying in such difficult circumstances xx my first scan is same date as yours so we can hold each other's hands! What's your due date so I can put you on the list? X


----------



## nessaw

Hi mrspat. Welcome and sorry for your losses. I totally understand how you feel. We're all here for you. Fx for your rainbow baby. X


----------



## hopingwaiting

Tasha S.-- yes i have told him which i should of told him all along. Hes just as nervous as i am

I go to see the doctor tomorrow which is exciting since iv never be able to get a ultrasound. 
Will i be able to see the heart beat?


----------



## Munchkin30

I wouldn't guarantee seeing a heartbeat at that stage. I've always seen one at 8 weeks, I'm hoping I'll see one at 7+1 and you might but don't stress if not xx


----------



## GalvanBaby

Baby is in the uterus. Stupid dr wouldn't give me pics, but I go to my RE this week so I will get pics.


----------



## Munchkin30

Hurrah galvan!! Another hurdle over!!


----------



## hopingwaiting

galvanbaby said:


> baby is in the uterus. Stupid dr wouldn't give me pics, but i go to my re this week so i will get pics.

yayyy


----------



## nessaw

Great news galvan! X


----------



## hopingwaiting

went for 1st appt today. They saw the sac and what they suspect is the fetal pole. It is measuring at 5 weeks 6 days so thats a plus. Got blood drawn today and will get it again on thursday and monday to make sure they are going up


----------



## GalvanBaby

I had some bright red bleeding yesterday, it started at about 6pm. It was like a light period. My RE had me get a progesterone shot plus 400mg suppositories. Then, I took my regular 400mg dose at night. At midnight the bleeding had stopped. I have some pink ting on the TP at times, but nothing else.

My new symptom thanks to all the progesterone and peanut butter: constipation. GRRR!

I am going to my RE today to get checked out, and will get pics this time!!


----------



## chippyslady

Galvan - great, great news! Definitely one hurdle down. Bring on the next!

Hoping - it's probably a bit early for the heart beat but let us know how it goes!!

Mrspat - welcome! I'm so sorry for your losses. TTC and pregnancy are such emotional roller coasters. I'm praying so hard for a stick bean for you this time around.

AFM, I'm going through weird mental phases of one minute - everything will be fine, trust in God and what is mean to be will be and then the next minute - freaking out that I will find blood when I pee or that this will be a blighted ovum. Ugh. Talk about a roller coaster! I did take a progression pic yesterday which helped a little. :) Top test is wondfo @ 10 dpo (fmu). Then FRERs at 11 & 13 dpo (around 7 pm). Bottom test is wondfo yesterday (16 dpo, smu).
 



Attached Files:







Prog 8.4.14.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 9


----------



## GalvanBaby

I never got a dark positive on the HCG strips, Chippy. When do you go to the Dr?


----------



## Sis4Us

Just stalking until I get my 2nd beta Tom ladies!!!

My HCG was only 6 P 11 yesterday so I'm taking 600mg of P now instead of the 200mg I was taking and hoping and hoping


----------



## chippyslady

Hoping - that sounds like a great first appointment! 

Sis - how many dpo are you? The waiting is torture, isn't it?

Galvan - since this is my second child, ob wants to see me at 8 weeks so my first appointment and ultrasound is on September 2nd. I hope August flies by!!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Sis, congrats on your BFP!!! Praying your betas are great!!

Chippy, hopefully, it flys by for the both of us! I want to be in 2nd tri so bad. 1st tri is nerve wrecking!

AFM, So I am still bleeding, it is closer to spotting than flow though. I decided not to drive the 4 hours to my RE, and found an OB here that is high risk and was recommended by a friend who was high risk. She saw me immediately. My cervix is 100% closed, uterus is growing, and i have some blood. She prescribed me meds to relax my uterus so it won't contract, meds for constipation(wonderful progesterone), and she said to stick to 200 mg progesterone per day. I am ordered strict bedrest for the next 3 days. I go for blood work tomorrow, prenatal and another beta. Then, I go to see her Friday unless the bleeding hasn't stopped by Thursday. U/s Monday!


----------



## Sis4Us

Chippy I'm 13-14dpo today I think!!


----------



## blondebanker

I believe I joined this forum preemptively :( 

AF was 7 days late. I've been testing since 2 days before she was due, all negative. 

I found out I was pregnant in April, so I was really excited about having a baby in my arms a year later. That pregnancy sadly ended in mc at the end of May. The worst part is that I have no idea what happened. I literally started spotting one day, no cramps or anything, went to the ER, and saw my baby's heart beating away and the doctor even said "everything looks perfect!". Not 12 hours later after things unmistakably went south, I had to go back to the ER and they did a second us to find an empty uterus from a complete miscarriage. 

We have been trying ever since, but I just can't seem to get pregnant again. I had no trouble at all the first time, and I was hoping I would be extra fertile after the mc. But AF just showed up today, after delaying a week when I had all the symptoms and hope of a new pregnancy. Nature can be so cruel.

I'm not sure what to do at this point. I'm 24, so my doctor doesn't even want to do any kind of testing or anything becuase I have "so much time on my side." Ughhh it's so frustrating. 

#sorry
#neededtovent


----------



## chippyslady

Blonde - I'm so, so sorry to hear of your struggles. We have all been there and know how empty, lonely and frustrated it can make you feel. Is there another OB or fertility specialist in your area that you can see? While you being so young is a great thing, I don't think that should stand in your way of getting to the bottom of any problems you might be having reproductively. And don't apologize about venting, that is what we are here for! Sending you big hugs and saying lots of prayers!


----------



## nessaw

Am so sorry blonde. Huge hugs. I wish I could say something to make it better.x


----------



## GalvanBaby

Blonde, :hugs: 

AFM, I have been 14 hours with no bleeding! I went and did bloods this morning. I will get the results around 3pmCST. I am so nervous to see the HCG #, but can't wait at the same time. LOL They should be above 2000 now.


----------



## Tennessee

I want to wish all of you ladies the best of luck in your pregnancies. Unfortunately the timing isnt right for me. 
Dr confirmed my fears yesterday, but I had a feeling from the start that this bean was not sticking. 
It took me 8 months to get here after our loss, and only got to stay for 2 weeks. I am confident I will be back soon. I hope you all dont mind if I peek in on your april babies from time to time just to see how ya'll are doing. 

Dr thinks maybe my progesterone is low during pregnancy but my temp never went to low so im not sure, but I will try it and see if it helps next time.

again Good Luck to you all


----------



## GalvanBaby

:hugs: Tennessee. I pray you get your rainbow baby very soon. You will be in my prayers.


----------



## chippyslady

Oh Tennessee, my heart broke as I read your post. I absolutely know without a doubt, you will have your rainbow baby soon! Take very good care and please, please let us know how you are getting on!

:hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Galvan I'm waiting on my beta too I'm having cramping cuz AF is due today so I'm also a wreck!!! :nope:


----------



## Munchkin30

So so sorry Tennessee xx I know you'll be back soon but don't forget all is ladies here. So many massive :hugs: my darling. Your time will come and you will know why it's right xx


----------



## nessaw

Tennessee am so sorry. I hope you get your rainbow soon. Huge hugs. Xxx


----------



## Munchkin30

Ladies I've lost track a bit. Can you check the first post and if I've put the wrong due date or you're not on there please let me know. I'm
Blaming preggers brain ;)


----------



## GalvanBaby

Vetas were only 534 up from 313 last Wednesday. I am devastated, My OB ordered an u/s tomorrow to see what is happening. We saw a sac Monday, so my levels had to have been higher then. I am so scared this is it. :cry:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Betas*


----------



## Munchkin30

Galvan I'm sorry I know nothing about betas. What should they have been? X


----------



## Munchkin30

I had an urge to go through Rowan's memory box and I found a frame with her prints on that I'd forgotten about. I found a scan pic and a pic of her footprints and made this. Still can't believe how perfect she was xx


----------



## GalvanBaby

The betas should have been 2000+. I have a friend who said hers were low when she had vanishing twin syndrome. I just feel like I am holding to strings now though.

That is beautiful, Munchkin. :hugs:


----------



## Munchkin30

Have you had another blood test today to see how they compare? I know it's hard but I've been on these forums a long time and you hear many many stories of things looking bad and working out :hugs:


----------



## GalvanBaby

534 was today's. I am so stressed.


----------



## Munchkin30

On this https://americanpregnancy.org/duringpregnancy/hcglevels.html it says at 5 weeks it can be anything from 18?? Probably not helping much x


----------



## nessaw

Galvan am really hoping the scan shows good news. Big hugs for tomorrow.x

Munchkin that's beautiful. X
Re first pg gp put 6th April based on lmp. Maybe change it to that if you don't mind until a scan shows otherwise due to oving on cd12 of 26 day cycle-fx.


----------



## chippyslady

OH gosh, Galvan - you are definitely going through the ringer! I know tonight will be so very rough for you. I'm glad you are getting a u/s in the morning. I will be saying lots and lots of prayers! Please let us know how you are doing - we are here!!!

Muchkin - that is awesome! She was definitely perfect and I love that name!


----------



## GalvanBaby

The number is not the big issue, Munchkin it is the doubling time. Betas should double every 48-72 hours. My last betas were 313, so the doubling time is 217 hours which is not good at all. 

I just feel so angry right now, I mean we didn't even try for a baby this month. We actually only DTD 1 time the whole month. I had resigned to not getting pregnant, and was looking into adoption. SO, I just don't get why I would be sent a baby that I didn't even expect when I was going to lose it. I know we are not out it yet, but I am so upset. I hate questioning God's plan either. I know he has a perfect plan, but I just don't get this. We have wanted to have a child together for 7 years, and had been trying for 2.5. So why? My last MC I found out my numbers weren't doing right on a Wednesday at 5w2d too. How ironic and sad. I feel so bad right now. :(


----------



## hopingwaiting

so sorry to hear this....

I am worried about my 6 week 2 day mark. how common or uncommon is it to miscarry at the same time as last time?


----------



## GalvanBaby

I have no idea how common it is, but I am doing the same thing at the same time except my numbers are higher. I just hope this isn't a MC, and is a fluke or something.

Prayers for you, Hoping. :hugs:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Ok so I am stressing. Stressing means research, research, research.
My Eosinophil count was 6, and should be 0. I have read on multiple sites that this fights against abnormal or unknown human cells and can cause early miscarriage. I wonder if this is the problem? A girl was prescribed prednisone to lower it, so could I just maybe stop this MC?

Anyone heard of this?


----------



## chippyslady

Definitely worth asking your doctor about! I said a long prayer for you tonight. :hugs:


----------



## Munchkin30

It's worth asking galvan but whatever you do I think it needs to be ASAP. When's your scan? So many thoughts with you xxx

Hoping waiting I don't think there's any season the sane thing will happen at the same time but it's normal to be terrified at that stage. Last time I had perfect scans at 8 and 10 weeks but still just expected to see a blob at my 12 week scan like I dud at the mmc. Ok sure I'll be the sane if I get safely to the 20 week scan again this time xx


----------



## GalvanBaby

Scan is today in about an hour and a half. I am so scared!


----------



## Munchkin30

I'm with you all the way Galvan :hugs: let us know please xx


----------



## hopingwaiting

Cant wait to hear the results of your scan!

I just got my 1st set of quats back it was 13022. I got my blood drawn today for the second set. My levels last time at 6 weeks 2 days was only 1662! Hope this is a good sign!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nessaw

Holding your hand galvan.x

Good news hoping.x


----------



## chippyslady

That's so, so excellent Hoping!!! And I also think it's completely naturally to be nervous when the date of your previous mc comes along in this pregnancy. I had a CP before my daughter at 4w5d and I'm nervous about that (today!) and I'll be nervous when 5w5d comes around too (my last mc) but at least I'm thinking positively that I'll get there. As nerve wracking as all of this is, I just keep praying and taking care of myself.

Galvan - you were the first thing I thought of when I woke up today. Like Munchkin said, we are right there with you, holding your hand. I'm sending lots of good vibes your way.


----------



## Sis4Us

Finally got my betas back my HCG 11 P 68 !!!! :)
So I go back Tom for another draw!!

Galvan if u have an antibody disorder or your NK cells are high u need prednisone!! 
I asked my dr but he said no but I have some here and was thinking of taking it!! :shrug:
Hope u get good news today!! :hugs:


----------



## Munchkin30

Great news sis4us! What's your due date? Don't think you're on the list x


----------



## nessaw

Fab news sis! Xx


----------



## GalvanBaby

I have a tumor that is causing the HCG. I am waiting on the blood test. I am so scared!!!


----------



## nessaw

Omg galvan. Sending you huge hugs. Did you see this on the scan? Where is it? Sorry too many questions. Are you on your own? Xxxx


----------



## chippyslady

Wait, a tumor that is slowing the hcg levels? Oh huni, we are with you!!! Take some deep breaths (I know, easier said than done). What happens now?


----------



## Munchkin30

With you all the way honey. Is it the tumour causing the low hcg levels or causing them to be there at all? Massive :hugs: xxx


----------



## GalvanBaby

The tumor is completely causing them.


----------



## Munchkin30

Oh my gosh galvan I'm so so sorry xx


----------



## chippyslady

OMG! I'm glad they found it though!!! I don't suppose it can be removed and save this pregnancy?!?!?


----------



## GalvanBaby

No pregnancy. The tumor is causing HCG.


----------



## chippyslady

Oh wow. Oh gosh. I'm at a loss for words. I'm so sorry Galvan!! Massive amount of hugs! Is hubby with you?


----------



## nessaw

Galvan I'm so sorry.x


----------



## Sis4Us

My due date according to FF is 4/15/15 but I'm not outta the woods yet!!

Galvan BIG :hugs: it's sounds like a Molar pregancy my niece just went thru one I'm so so sorry u have to go thru that!!!


----------



## Tasha S.

Galvan and Tennessee: I'm so so sorry for the pain you two are going through! My thoughts are with you! :hugs:


----------



## Munchkin30

How's everyone doing today? Been a terrible few days here. Tennessee and Galvan we're all thinking about you xx


----------



## hopingwaiting

going good today. Find out my second sets of quats. Trying not to stress today since its my 6 week 2 day mark like last time. I know its strange haha. 
Hows everyone else feeling??


----------



## Munchkin30

Great. Keep is posted xx I'm ok. Feeling really icky and weepy which is reassuring. Basically if I'm not continuously eating I'm feeling sick. And I never drunk fizzy drinks but I had a massive craving for cloudy lemonade today.... Only 6 days til me scan. Grow little bean xxx

And I've got to stop getting teary every time anyone agrees to an interview at work. I produce radio programmes, it happens a lot!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Goin for a 3rd beta today I'll update u guys later!!


----------



## Munchkin30

Is it wierd i've never had a beta done other than weeks after my MMC? Also does anyone know when the risk of ectopic goes down? I keep getting twinges and it's making me paranoid!


----------



## hopingwaiting

I dont have any cravings at all. Just VERY sore boobs! and feelings everyone once and awhile. I called the dr's just now and they said my 2nd quats are back but the dr hasnt seen them yet so i gotta call back at 1130.. I dont know if i can wait that long haha


----------



## hopingwaiting

ohhhh i forgot the CRAZYYYYY dreams!!!!


----------



## hopingwaiting

SOOOOO now i have to wait untill monday to find my second set of quats!! They close at noon and after calling 3 times this morning they left for the day after someone assured me they would call after 12! i might cry.. oh i am crying


----------



## Munchkin30

Grrr that's so infuriating. I'm right there with you hon xx


----------



## hopingwaiting

it would be a 2 minute call. I work for a doctors office so i know when we have a patient calling frantic we make sure we call them back before we leave for the day... im just very upset now... Im at work so everything is making me angry now!!!!!!!! ugh im gonna be thinking about this alllll weekend the only good thing is i go in on monday at 8 for the 3rd blood draw


----------



## GalvanBaby

I have a very smal 17 mm teratoma tumor that the oncologist believes is benign. I go for a CATscan this afternoon. I feel better now, not so scared. Still worried though. I will have surgery next week more than likely.


----------



## hopingwaiting

GalvanBaby said:


> I have a very smal 17 mm teratoma tumor that the oncologist believes is benign. I go for a CATscan this afternoon. I feel better now, not so scared. Still worried though. I will have surgery next week more than likely.

Maybe thats the reason you had a miscarriage or couldnt get preg so hopefully after you get this fixed you will be fertile myrtle


----------



## chippyslady

Hoping - I hate that! ESPECIALLY on a Friday! That is just cruel! I hope this weekend flies by for you. :hugs:

Munchkin - I've been sort of concerned about an ectopic too. I've started throwing up big time! Isn't that one of the symptoms? I am also having twinges on my right side. 

Galvan - SO glad to hear tumor is most likely benign (and they wouldn't say that if they didn't really, really think that way). I agree with hoping - maybe you will get pregnant straight away with your sticky right after recovery! Please, please keep letting us know how you are doing. I am praying for you!!!

AFM - my anxiety has kicked in and I'm really, really worried. I had very severe anxiety with DD! I was having 10 panic attacks per day!!! That's why before we TTC'd, I got 2 separate opinions re: staying on my anti anxiety meds while pregnant and they both assured me it was fine. Well, I guess the hormones have already starting wreaking havoc with my body and brain because I started to freak out yesterday (had my first panic attack in more than 3 years). My OB let me know today that I could increase my meds a bit and gave me some referrals for a new psychiatrist (I got majorly ticked at my previous one; LONG story). Has anyone else experienced panic, anxiety and obsessive thoughts while pregnant? I would love to commiserate. Oh, I also got 2-3 on CB digi last night.


----------



## hopingwaiting

do your boobs hurt less at night?
i have been wearing my reg bra with a tank or sports bra over it so they dont move as much. They are already big and getting bigger so i put on my bigger bra today which gave them more room. They dont hurt as much which freaks me out.


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm right there w U Hoping Labcorps system is down so I have to wait until the Am for my results :nope:

I did get an unquestionable FRER this AM so I will just keep looking at it until Tom :haha:


----------



## hopingwaiting

Sis4Us said:


> I'm right there w U Hoping Labcorps system is down so I have to wait until the Am for my results :nope:
> 
> I did get an unquestionable FRER this AM so I will just keep looking at it until Tom :haha:

Ugh! atleast you have one more day!!! Im just gonna clean clean clean and stay busy busy busy this weekend


----------



## mowat

Hi ladies. Hope you don't mind if I join. I've been trying to decide whether to join for a week now, but I figure I might as well. I've have one DS who is 4 1/2 and I've had 3 losses in a row. Trying to be positive this time, but it's hard. I had my first beta on Wednesday and go back in a week for a second. Doctor's appointment on Monday to schedule an u/s. This is our first pregnancy with IVF so I'm hoping that will do the trick. All my other pregnancies have been natural, but after all the miscarriages I don't seem to be as fertile. We also wanted to have the best chance---hoping this is it!

Hi everyone!


----------



## Sis4Us

Welcome Mowat :hi:


----------



## nessaw

Hi mowat. X
How annoying re the lab sis. Will they call on a weekend?
I spent yesterday shopping for wedding decorations and today practising hairdos so it's keeping me busy. This weekend we're visiting the mil who when we lost the twins was worried we'd be pg for the wedding. I told her then that it took us a long time plus getting pg doesnt mean staying pg. So telling her will be fun. My mum just thinks everyone will be happy for us so it doesn't matter. 
Big hugs to galvan and tennesse. 
And love to everyone.x


----------



## hopingwaiting

todays the farthest iv ever been!!! im really excited! Hows everyone weekend going?


----------



## aknqtpie

Hi all. I just got my BFP yesterday. So my due date is Apr 21. 

Back in october 2012 I discovered I had a blighted ovum with my late DH. We continued to try until he passed away, but never got pregnant. 

Fast forward to now, my current OH and I just found out we are pregnant. Beyond thrilled, but of course still nervous.


----------



## nessaw

Hi aknqtpie and welcome. Sorry for your losses. That must have been impossibly difficult. Congratulations on your pg. Xx


----------



## nessaw

Sorry if tmi but does anyone else have an upset tummy? I got constipated quite quickly last time although it was double hormones. Everything I read is about being constipated and it's not really happening. Which of course is worrying me!


----------



## hopingwaiting

i actually have the opposite. I go like 2 times a day now. Remember every preg is different!


----------



## Munchkin30

I'm one way or the other! Hideously constipated then everything happens at once ;)


----------



## Sis4Us

Same here been kinda loose and not in a Good way :rofl:


----------



## Munchkin30

Welcome mowat. So sorry about your losses. I know it must be devastating ttc when you've not had your first and I am so thankful for my dd every day, but I find ttc number 2 has added pressures because of age gaps and not wanting to dissapoint dd. Really hope these are our rainbow siblings :hugs: what's your due date hon? Xx


----------



## Munchkin30

Hi aknqtpir. Gosh you've been through the ringer, so sorry my love. Welcome to the group I'll put you on the first post xx


----------



## aknqtpie

Thanks for the welcome ladies! It has been rough, but at the same time, I think things happen for a reason. I am in a really good place right now :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Welcome aknqtpie :hi:

**UPDATE** got my beta back HCG 19 and P 28 so I gotta take more P at nite to keep it up but my numbers are good according to my nurse I go in the AM for another Blood draw!!


----------



## nessaw

Glad it's not just me with the dodgy tummy!


----------



## mowat

So glad you finally got your blood results back Sis! Congrats. 

My due date is April 12th. Haven't had any "symptoms" in almost a week----starting to feel out. I hate PARL. Yuck.


----------



## hopingwaiting

so on the 5th my blood work was 13022 and on the 7th it was 19220... is this good bad.. help


----------



## Munchkin30

Sorry hon I'm rubbish at this and at work but this looks useful https://www.babymed.com/tools/hcg-calculator let us know what it says. What did docs say?


----------



## hopingwaiting

i havent seen my doctor yet. I got more blood drawn today and will see dr in 2 more days on the 13th at 4. the doctors i work for have been with patients all day so far and i havent been able to ask him yet to put my mind at ease


----------



## Munchkin30

Have u tried that calculator?


----------



## StillPraying

Hello ladies, I hope you don't mind me joining. I definitely come hesitantly as I'm sure ya'll can understand. I had a MC before my DD (2) and another MC last year March 19th. Found out I'm pregnant again:cloud9: EDD 8 April. But I got rushed to the ER Saturday for horrible pains and had to be given morphine. They did an internal/external scan and found I have a subchorionic hemorrhage and a hemorrhaging ovarian cyst :nope: They put me on oxycodone:wacko: Now I'm afraid to get my hopes up that this baby will stick :cry: Hope yall don't mind me joining and I wish the best for all of you.


----------



## mowat

I was hesitant to join too, Praying. Here's hoping for both of us.


----------



## Sis4Us

I think we are all here Hoping and praying for our Lil ones!! 

Welcome 

Afm....Got my betas back

HCG 69 P 26!!!! :yipee:

Guess its time to start a new journal ... Go for my scan 8/26


----------



## StillPraying

Thanks Mowat :hugs: Nice not to be the only one, although I wouldn't wish these kinds of losses on anyone.
The dr freaked me out because apparently my HCG is 300,000 at only 5 weeks 3 days but I haven't really had any morning sickness:shrug:just extreme fatigue. Why would it be so high?


----------



## aknqtpie

Not everyone gets morning sickness.


----------



## StillPraying

I don't think it's that I haven't been sick, it's that I haven't been sick with that high of HCG at only 5 weeks.


----------



## GalvanBaby

The tumor is 2cm and classified 1A meaning it is localized only so great! I have 3 choices take out the one ovary, take out both ovaries, or take it all out. If I take out the one ovary, I have 20% chance that the tumor will reappear on my left ovary, so I will have to have an u/s every 6 months. I don't know what to do, if I take out both can I still get pregnant with IVF?


----------



## Sis4Us

Galvan I'm so sorry to hear all the trouble u r going thru BIG :hugs:

I would ask the Dr I think if u have no ovaries u have no eggs but u could maybe do donor eggs iDK 

Stillpraying high HCG can be a number of things a Blighted ovium a Molar pregnancy or Multiples!!!
Have u had a scan??


----------



## GalvanBaby

Yeah, I had a u/s, and all it showed was this. Then Friday, my betas were 393, down from 534 Wednesday. I had a CY scan done, and it showed the definite tumor. So my next stop for TTC will be donor eggs more than likely. Thank God we have wonderful friends who have offered their eggs.


----------



## mowat

Don't worry too much about your levels Stillpraying---mine are always really high. Sadly they seem to be high even if it ends in miscarriage.

Glad that you've got a treatment plan Galvan. Just wondering if you can retrieve some eggs before removing both ovaries? Dunno, might be worth asking if you haven't already.

Sitting on the couch feeling crappy and sorry for myself. Trying to convince myself that my back ache and headache could be morning sickness. Hope my betas on Wednesday can be somewhat reassuring.


----------



## Sis4Us

Try not to give up Hope Mowat I thought for sure that my numbers would be low and they more than doubled !!!
My uterus feels so low and tender I thought for sure I was out but I'm not ..... Also a headache is a good sign!! :hugs:


----------



## nessaw

That's what I was wondering-is it too dangerous to collect eggs before removing 1 or both ovaries? Am so sorry you have to make this decision. Glad your friend offered to donate.x


----------



## GalvanBaby

It won't work because I have HCG in my system. However, it could make the tumor grow too, so not an option. After researching surgical menopause, I have found out it is wayy worse than natural. So I will keep one and just be monitored.


----------



## aknqtpie

Sorry you are going through that Galvan :(


----------



## StillPraying

Galvan so sorry you're dealing with this:hugs: I'm glad that you have such wonderful friends who care enough to help you. 

Mowat don't get down! 

AFM....I got a call to come in today and get my blood drawn (just got back from that) apparently when I had the U/S in the ER they saw a yolk sack but no fetal pole which isn't too strange this early but still isn't all that comforting. Now I just gotta wait for them to call me back about the numbers. :wacko:


----------



## Munchkin30

Welcome StillPraying. I've put you on the list. Sounds like it's been a really tough time for you. Hopefully the blood test will reassure you. I think it's pretty normal to not see a pole at that stage xx

Galvan I'm so sorry all this is happening. If I were you I'd definitely be trying to keep one ovary, just make sure there are loads of scans. You still might be in it for a natural rainbow baby.


----------



## Sis4Us

Hope u get Good news still!!!!


----------



## StillPraying

No blood results yet but they did call and say they want me to come back for a repeat u/s at 0930 tomorrow. 

How is everyone today?


----------



## aknqtpie

Sleepy...


----------



## hopingwaiting

StillPraying said:


> Galvan so sorry you're dealing with this:hugs: I'm glad that you have such wonderful friends who care enough to help you.
> 
> Mowat don't get down!
> 
> AFM....I got a call to come in today and get my blood drawn (just got back from that) apparently when I had the U/S in the ER they saw a yolk sack but no fetal pole which isn't too strange this early but still isn't all that comforting. Now I just gotta wait for them to call me back about the numbers. :wacko:


when i did a ultrasound at 5 weeks six days they saw the same things. Since then my number have gone up. i freaked out too but so far so good


----------



## Button#

Hi Ladies, can I join you? I'm pregnant again after an MC in March. I already have a 2.5 year old DS. Already feeling a bit queasy and I've got sore boobs! Due date is 24th April.


----------



## hopingwaiting

my boobs hurt and a coworker elbowed them GRRR.... ate to much again.. im going to be big as a house but dont care as long as i get a baby at the end. boyfriend is getting excited again so it better stick!!! Maybe getting a ultrasound tomorrow which will make me 7 weeks. Im trying not to stress about a miscarriage anymore. I am just thinking that my last one just cleaned me out after my iud so this one will stick!!!


----------



## Munchkin30

Yay button old friend x welcome :)


----------



## Button#

Thanks Munchkin! Finally got over the surprise enough to post!

Hoping my 2 year old elbowed me in the boob yesterday morning and it hurt a lot! It's one of the reasons I tested.


----------



## Munchkin30

Yes my dd is elbowing my boobs a lot too :( I was carrying her earlier and she just had her hand on my boob and I couldn't bear it! It didnt hurt it just was just like scraping nails down a blackboard. Eurgh. My last 2 pregnancy I was still Breastfeeding her, god knows how I coped. Maybe hormones made it ok. 

I'm staring to get really nervous about my scan on Thursday :(


----------



## Sis4Us

Welcome button!!! :hi:

Stillpraying I hope yet so e answers in the Am!!!

Hoping did u ever talk to the Dr about Ur last beta??

I agree w the tired part I went and got a mani pedi and came home to nap :haha:
That being said I'm probably the oldest one in the group :rofl:


----------



## StillPraying

I just read this whole thread from start to finish and I just want to say I have mad respect for all of the ladies on here who have gone through so much. It really is inspiring, though sad:flower: I also feel like I know everyone more now and their individual stories/fears. 

Hoping I have an opposite fear, my numbers are too high instead of low:wacko: it's making me crazy really.

Munchkin I know how you feel. I'm kind of dreading it because I don't want to hear bad news :nope:

welcome button!! Loving all the April babies, tho I may be a bit biased since My birthday is 3 April :haha:

Akn me too. this oxycodone makes me drowsy:sleep:


----------



## aknqtpie

I told OH his child was being a pain in my ass, and that's why I didn't sleep well last night :) 

I just came back from lunch, and grabbed an italian soda, so I could get some sugar in me, hope that helps :-/ .. 3.75 hours until I am off and can go home and curl up and do nothing.


----------



## nessaw

Welcome button.
Sis I'm 38 too-39 next march. When's your birthday?
Stillpraying-hope it's good news tom. Hugs.x
Galvan glad you've got a plan. What's the timescale on the operation?xx
We've told the mil and it went ok! Still got to get thro tom morning before we go home so still time for aggro!
Have been sleeping like a log every afternoon here. We're by the seaside but even so! At home I have having a 10-20 min cat nap on the sofa but here I go up to bed and wake up 2 hours later! Crazy.
Hi to everyone.xx


----------



## nessaw

Munchkin when is your scan again? X


----------



## StillPraying

Just got off the phone with the dr. HCG quant went from 20957 to 15,000 something. they said its likely that im miscarrying.:cry: guess I should brace myself for this scan tomorrow.


----------



## nessaw

Oh no stillpraying. Am so sorry. Sending you lots of love. Will be thinking of you.x


----------



## aknqtpie

Still - I am so sorry :( Sending you big hugs.


----------



## mowat

So sorry to hear Praying. Those early ultrasounds are so hard. I'm not having one until over 7 weeks this time because I can't deal with the uncertainty again. Hope the results are wrong and you see something on your scan. Still crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## mowat

Got you all beat in the old department---I was 40 in May.


----------



## aknqtpie

I just turned 30.. the weekend I conceived was actually my 30th birthday weekend lol.


----------



## StillPraying

It doesn't surprise me honestly. What else would a drop in HCG be? I haven't had any bleeding yet. :cry:
To be honest I'm just blaming the Marine Corps. But maybe it's just because I'm angry.

I'm only 23.


----------



## Sis4Us

Neesaw I still got U beat my Bday is Feb I will be 39!! ;)

Mowat we r only as old as we feel unfortunately I feel old lately:haha:

Stillpraying I'm so sorry Ur numbers went down hope it's not what they suspect :hugs:
Oxycodone is really strong if u can stop taking it I would it blockes pain below the waste and usually can reduce blood flow and the baby needs lots of blood!!! 

Also I've been getting acupuncture this time around and it seems to be helping!! HTH


----------



## mowat

Do you see the doctor tomorrow Stillpraying?


----------



## Munchkin30

StillPraying I'm so sorry :hugs: miracles can happen xx

Nessaw my scan is tomorrow morning at 08.45. Getting really nervous now especially with the terrible terrible luck we've had in this thread so far.


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Stillpraying im so sorry your numbers went down :( xxx

Hi ladies im cautiously coming here, iv had a couple of faint positives yesterday and the day before, iv sent OH to tesco to get me another frer because i need to see the line darken, im terrified ill miscarry again so this time we wont be telling anyone for as long as possible,mi was 8 weeks pregnant when i mc last time, i guess we are all in the same bout with the terrified part, i just need to hurry up and get to 12 weeks and ill feel a bit better, by lmp baby will be due on 20th april with is my little girls 3rd birthday! Xx


----------



## Button#

Stillpraying - I'm so sorry.

Hi Charlie!


----------



## Munchkin30

Welcome Charlie and congrats. I had a mmc too found at my 12 week scan. Then last time it all went swimmingly until my 20 week scan so this time I have no idea when I'll finally be able to relax, when it's at uni maybe?!? Erm no. 

I'll put you on our list, remember to put your frer pic up! X


----------



## nessaw

Hi charlie. Welcome.
Munchkin will be thinking of you tom morning. At least its early-you should be pretty much the first in?
I'm wondering if I can get a scan between 12 and 20 weeks because after losing the twins at 14 I don't think I can make it through those weeks. Fx we get there.


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Heres today's frer 12dpo it hasn't really got any darker from yesterday, looks very faint compared to other peoples 12dpo tests iv seen :/


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

I take it back just looked at them both dry and today's is definately darker than yesterday's :) top is yesterday's bottom is today's.


----------



## Munchkin30

I can definitely see progression x remember you're still so early to test.


----------



## hopingwaiting

Munchkin30 we are 7 weeks today!!!!!!! holy batman nausea!!


----------



## Munchkin30

hopingwaiting said:


> Munchkin30 we are 7 weeks today!!!!!!! holy batman nausea!!

Yay!! How the heck did that happen? :rofl: I went to the gym this morning, nearly fainted power walking on the treadmill and then my new £20 bottle of shampoo got stolen in the showers. So I'm officially on the sofa eating biscuits for the next few months ;)


----------



## hopingwaiting

idk how this happened haha this is the farthest iv ever been. I am not allowed to exercise so im good on that haha


----------



## Munchkin30

What reason have they given you for not being allowed to exercise? How far does it go? I think I'd be terrified of things like walking to work from the station? Are you allowed to go swimming?


----------



## hopingwaiting

they just said no exerising untill we know the babys gonna stick!!! I really havent done anything just to make sure!! but i just got a call from my dr and my 3rd set of quats came in!!!!
went from 13022 on the 5th
19220 on the 7th
35966 on the 11th

im crying im so happy and in 2 hours hopefully ill get to see the baby!!


----------



## Munchkin30

Yay hoping! So happy for you. I expect pictures ASAP xx


----------



## Button#

Yay, very excited for you Hoping. Enjoy your scan.


----------



## Sis4Us

Glad to hear some good news this Am!!!

AFM I woke up at 5am w spotting and I'm still spotting on and Off :(
Calked the Dr and they made me do another beta but wouldn't do a scan so I :coffee:


----------



## StillPraying

Hello ladies:flower: Went to my us this morning dreading it. The doc herself told me that because my numbers dropped she wasn't expecting to see anything, and I told her I was already prepared for mc. when she turned on the machine I looked away cuz I didn't want to see an empty womb. but then she says "Well! it looks like you have a little miracle baby in here!" and I burst into tears. She is baffled by the drop in numbers dropping and said that i'm not out of the water yet. But as of now, the little bean is measuring correctly with a perfect heartbeat. :cloud9: miracles do happen!!! I have picture of my little flickering bean but I wont be able to post it till tomorrow. Thank you all of you wonderful ladies for your thoughts/prayers.:flower:


----------



## nessaw

Amazing news still. Do they think vanishing twin? 
Sis thinking of you.x


----------



## StillPraying

She didn't say though that does seem likely I think:shrug: I have a follow up next week when I get back to Pendleton


----------



## Munchkin30

Brilliant news hon x fingers crossed things keep improving for you xx


----------



## Sis4Us

Well Ladies my HCG is still on the climb so IDK why I'm bleeding :shrug:

HCG 135 P 70 ... I took extra P this AM !! 

The bleeding seems to have increased from earlier today So I'm still worried

My nurse told me rest lots of water and no picking up stuff over 5lbs or bending at the waist 

:saywhat:


----------



## Tasha S.

StillPraying: I'm so so happy for you!!!! :wohoo: I'm praying that that little miracle sticks!! xox

Sis: I hope that bleeding isn't anything alarming. I know how hard it is to bleed during pregnancy, I bled with my last pregnancy twice and now my baby is 11 months old! If your numbers are still going up, I would rest up and try to stay calm and positive! :hugs:

Button: SOOOOO good to see you on this thread! ;)

Hopingwaiting: So glad that your numbers are climbing nicely!! :thumbup:


----------



## Button#

Sis - hope the bleeding stops soon.

Stillpraying - fab news, so pleased for you.

Tasha - it's so nice to be in this group with you after our SMEP group.


----------



## nessaw

Sis glad the nos are going up. Did they do a scan or too early? X


----------



## hopingwaiting

Im so happy for you stillpraying!!!! Thats amazing!!! 

Scan wont happen untill tuesday so i shall wait....


----------



## Sis4Us

He won't do a scan until my beta is over 1500 or close to so I go Mon for another beta!!


----------



## StillPraying

Thank you ladies:flower: I go sometime next week for a scan and im sure they'll probably do a blood draw. Not out in the clear yet but I'm holding on to hope. 
I think my mom has every family member and their churches praying. lol I'd love to add you ladies to their prayer lists if you like?

Hoping & Sis don't you hate the never ending waiting?:coffee: 

Sis is the bleeding heavy or more like spotting? your numbers are still rising though so it could be breakthrough bleeding. my sisinlaw had it with all 7 of her pregnancies.:hugs:

Attaching a pic of my scan. the lil bubble is the yolk sac and the white blob attached is the baby with its flickering heartbeat :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







20140813_101606.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mowat

So happy for you Praying! I was wondering last night about vanishing twin, but I didn't want to say anything---really hoping that was your last scare! Are you doing more betas? Another u/s soon?

Hope the spotting stops soon Sis. Why do our bodies have to be so mean! 

Got my second beta today and it doubled nicely! Last week I was 1517 and today almost 20 000. Counting down the days until my u/s on the 27th. I booked it late so there will be no debate about what's there---my last losses have been found on early u/s and it was torture!


----------



## nessaw

Good luck today munchkin. X
Great numbers mowat.


----------



## Munchkin30

I hate this feeling :( ive had 2 many scans with bad results. As soon as they get that bloomin gel out i go cold all over :( with my daughters pregnancy i was exvited about evety scan but since then its just been hideous. Wish me luck ladies xx


----------



## Button#

Good luck for today Munchkin.


----------



## Munchkin30

Well they had to go internal which scared me to death but the bean is measuring bang on and strong heartbeat. They spotted a small bruise near the sack which they said wont affect the pregnancy but could cause spotting. Not sure i feel much better, there are so many more mountains to climb yet!


----------



## nessaw

Fantastic news munchkin. Hopefully the bruise won't cause any issues. I bet your heart went when they said internal! Xx


----------



## Munchkin30

You're not kidding! I stopped breathing for about 5 minutes.


----------



## Sis4Us

Great news Munchkin!! :) :)


----------



## Tasha S.

YAY Munchkin!!!! :happydance: Sorry for the scare you had though! :hugs: I hope this pregnancy will reassure all your ultrasound fears by being a super healthy pregnancy! xox

Mowat: Great news on the numbers!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Button#

Glad your scan went well Munchkin.


----------



## hopingwaiting

Munchkin30--- your bean looks great!!

I just want to say thank you all i dont know if i would of gotten through all of the bumps and stress without yall!! I ofcourse have friends to talk to about my fears and the little milestones that make us cry (happy tears) they just look at me strange!!! 

i see my hormones are going crazy this morning and i cant do sweets AT ALL! luckily i had a bag in my truck on the way to work this morning!


----------



## PrayingPixie

Ok I THINK it's safe for me to officially join the April Rainbows club now, lol! My EDD is April 15th. I got good news a few mins ago! HCG DOUBLED! 1,112! :happydance: I'm now booked in for my new ob appt in 2 weeks (exam and ultrasound)! I'm so excited! Praying that this is my take home rainbow baby! [-o&lt; Now to pass the next 2 weeks... gonna be a long 2 weeks I think! :haha: I just might have to stock up on tests to poas to reassure myself in the meantime! :blush: :haha: I hope you are all doing well today and everyone has happy healthy little rainbow beans that continue to grow healthy and strong! :hugs:


----------



## Munchkin30

Congrats praying. Lovely for you to be here xx and what a lovely message. We're here to help you stay sane :) 

Hoping aww you soppy thing! You'll get me going!! :cry:


----------



## chippyslady

Hi ladies,

I'm so sorry I've been away. I will do all my catching up very soon! I've been suffering from panic and anxiety again and really having a tough time. They've uped my meds and I am in therapy again which I think will help. I hope to nip this in the bud soon because I can't go through this for 9 months!

I hope you are all doing well. xoxo


----------



## PrayingPixie

Aww thanks Munchkin! xx 

Has any of you had off and on appetite and everything still be ok? I'm just not that hungry today but was ravenous yesterday! :dohh: Yeah.. I'm worrying...:blush: Anyone offer any reassurance? :wacko:


----------



## StillPraying

How's everyone doing today ladies? 
Munchkin your scan looks great! Mine was also internal so I know the feeling. 
I'm currently on a 3 hour bus ride leaving the horrible 29 palms headed back to Camp Pendleton. I'm nauseous but I'm telling myself that's a good thing :) I won't know what the next step for me is until tomorrow. 
Anyone have cravings? All I want is mashed potatoes and gravy!!!


----------



## hopingwaiting

i want all salty food! NOOOOOO SWEETS oh gosh they make me sick!!! I do welcome this lovely morning sickness because it means theres something inside me growing!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Had a scare this AM I passed 2 LRG pieces of tissue :(

My spotting is now Lil to None I go for another beta in the AM so FX it's double !!


----------



## mowat

Good luck tomorrow Sis!

No news here except my morning sickness seems to be back. I've never had it before, so I'm assuming this is morning sickness! Feel like I have constant PMS cramps and I really want to burp, but it doesn't give me any relief. SOmetimes feel like the vomit is right there, but it won't come. Kind of liking this really!


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

I dont think ill be with you girls very much longer, my pregnancy tests arent getting any darker, if anything they are getting lighter! Iv sent OH out to get me another frer to test again today but heres my previous frers
In order 11, 12 then 13dpo (13dpo was taken with fmu and the others with smu)


On a good note every morning im feeling really nauseous but the tests arent showing any good progression so i am fearing the worst :(

I think though that my chart is looking good? But this is my first month charting so i dont really know, does anyone else understand charts that could take a look for me please?

https://fertilityfriend.com/home/512d8a


----------



## Munchkin30

Charlie i don't think they're getting lighter hon and remember you're still soooo early, many women don't get a bfp at all til after. Honestly if I were you if be wanting them to be getting darker but unfortunately only time will tell. Are they all fmu? Xx


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

No hun the first two are smu and the last one is fmu, i done one today aswell now with smu (smu seems better for me) and its even lighter than any of them :( and tesco test i done today is completely negative


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

In order 12, 13 and 14dpo (which is today's)


----------



## Button#

I hope they get darker soon for you Charlie.

Sis - I'm thinking of you.

I'm 4 weeks today, yay! Got my first baby centre email and I've booked my referral appointment for the 1st September. Still a bit nauseous but not too bad...yet!


----------



## Munchkin30

Do you think you might be able to get an hcg test Charlie? I never have but I know some docs are keener. All I can say is sit tight but actually you haven't got any control over this at the moment :hugs:

Button yay for 4 weeks! It feels like proper pregnant duesnt it? Have you missed AF now? X


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

I can try get an appointment with my dr but cant phone for one till monday and probably wouldnt get in to see him till end of next week so probably best to just wait it out and see what happens, thanks hun x


----------



## Munchkin30

When's AF due?


----------



## Button#

I hope it all works out Charlie. 

Munchkin - according to my FF dates I missed AF yesterday, according to mine it's tomorrow. Starting to realise how hard it's going to be being pregnant with a toddler running around.


----------



## Munchkin30

Don't button! I'm really struggling. So much more tired thus time and dd is up just after 6 every day at the moment. It's killing me!


----------



## Button#

Ashley is trying not to nap and then waking up in the night because he's over tired. Then I have relentless questions all day. So glad it's Friday, OH is taking him out both mornings so I'll get a break.


----------



## hopingwaiting

mowat said:


> Good luck tomorrow Sis!
> 
> No news here except my morning sickness seems to be back. I've never had it before, so I'm assuming this is morning sickness! Feel like I have constant PMS cramps and I really want to burp, but it doesn't give me any relief. SOmetimes feel like the vomit is right there, but it won't come. Kind of liking this really!


same same here!! i burp bc it feels like something is right there wanting to come up but nothing.. just a loud burp! boyfriend loves it hahaha


----------



## nessaw

Charlie keeping everything crossed for you. 
Welcome praying.
Sis hope the betas have gone up.x
Hi to all.
Afm just picked up my wedding dress. Hoping I'm going to need the 2 sizes bigger that it is!


----------



## Tasha S.

Sis: Definitely thinking of you!!! I hope everything is okay! :hugs:

Charlie: You can't always go by the darkness of the lines, with my rainbow, my 11ish dpo test was a squinter and screen tilter, with this 11 dpo test, it was so dark. Funny thing: I was WAYYY more sick with my rainbow baby than this time around. I vomited two days after I got my BFP last time around and have not vomited at all yet. I really hope your little bean sticks!! :hugs: And your chart looks amazing! :winkwink: 

Button & Munchkin: Totally feeling you girls!! I'm finding it so hard with a LO too! I wish I could sleep more, Ana is not sleeping too well these days. She wakes at night and fusses for her naps. And she can be so gross with her food, squishing it and painting her highchair with it, it makes me nauseous! :haha:

Nessaw: YAY for picking up your wedding dress! How exciting! :happydance:

Prayingpixie: YAYY congrats on your pregnancy and your doubling numbers!! :dance:

Chippy: Sorry about your anxiety! :hugs: I hope you're able to find peace soon! :flower:

Mowat & Hoping: YAY for nausea!!!! Funny how such a commonly negative experience can be so reassuring!

Stillpraying: HAHA! I wanted mashed potatoes and gravy last weekend and made some. I've been wanting a big veggie lasagna for the last few days and finally took the time and effort to put it together last night, it's on the menu for lunch today! ;)


----------



## PrayingPixie

I think my cravings so far have been sweet stuff, tomatoes, tomatoes with cheese, cheesy things, and a banana milkshake from steak and shake! LOL! I'm suspecting a pink bundle is on board. :haha:

Also even while I wasn't all that hungry yesterday I did wind up peeing 8 times yesterday and for me, that's a lot! (Sorry TMI) :blush: :haha: My norm is around 5'ish times a day. I was drinking water all day, too though. But that's pretty much what I normally drink anyways so it has to be the lovely pg hormones. :haha: Let's see what today brings! :lol: Oh and I'm also normally a night owl and awake till 1 am easy but now I'm finding that come 10 and 11pm I'm ready to be in bed and definitely asleep before midnight. So yeah the fatigue is definitely setting in but it's all worth it if I have a happy healthy baby in my arms in 9 months (hopefully). :winkwink:


----------



## Munchkin30

I'm all about dairy! Have been with all my pregnancys. Cheese cheese and more cheese. And if there's no milk in the house I get panicky!!

This is my first vegetarian pregnancy. I still eat fish but no meat. With my dd I had enormous burger cravings then terrible burger aversions!!


----------



## Button#

Me too Munchkin. I don't eat fish though, that makes me nauseous without MS let alone with it!


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Munchkin30 said:


> When's AF due?

Af is due today hun, im 14dpo xx


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I went for for my Beta so now I :coffee:

My test was darker this AM and my spotting is gone so FX FX!!!

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/output_zpsn1jwpvmc.jpg


----------



## PrayingPixie

Ooo those lines are looking fantastic, Sis4Us! :thumbup: Spotting having stopped is a good sign, too! It could still be leftover from implantation. That's what the nurse at the dr office told me last time as I was having it too. So hopefully it will be uneventful for you from here on out! F'x for your next beta result! :flower: Please update us when you find out! I am sure it will be good news! :hugs:


AFM, my hunger is back today and I've already peed 4 times today (sorry tmi)! :haha: I've also been a little gaggy at times and I'm supposed to be 6 weeks next wed so I guess we will see if ms starts up in full late next week. 

The only fish I like and want is mahi mahi breaded and fried and dip it in tartar sauce and I cannot find it anywhere! I'm in the wrong darn state! LOL! I also want olive garden for dinner tonight but I dunno if DH is gonna go for that or not. :wacko: Craving cheesy risotto bites and creamy cheesy fettuccine alfredo! LOL! :dohh: 

Munchkin, me too! Cheesy cheesy cheesy!! There is not enough cheese in the world right now to satisfy me! :rofl: It's gotta be cheesy! I also craved a banana shake the other day so yeah dairy for me usually indicates team pink! :haha: I guess we will have to wait and see though. Maybe we can both share what kind of cheeses we are enjoying! For some stupid reason I am all about colby jack, monterey jack, velveeta, mexican cheese mix (the kind you buy in the bag at the grocery store) and using it in everything! I'm also all about ranch dressing mixed with rice! :rofl: My poor dh! :haha: Mmm... man he better take me to OG tonight! I might go crazy otherwise! LOL!

So how are the rest of you ladies today? :flower:


----------



## hopingwaiting

im so tired!! My boss frowns upon naps in the bathroom! This is so unfair... No nausea today.. well not to bad because i ate salt and vinegar chips 1st thing this morning! So salty food = boy hopefully!!

Hows everyone else today??


----------



## Button#

I ate a lot of cake in my first pregnancy so that theory didn't work for me. 

Bit nauseus still. Need to fish out the jar I bought last time to keep biscuits by my bed for when I wake up. Also have to figure out how to stop my toddler eating all my biscuits before I get to them.


----------



## Sis4Us

Well my results are in 

HCG 258

P 41

I go for a scan on 8/26 unless I have anymore issues!!! :)

Munchkin we need to figure out how to make a cute Clicker and I can help u add color and stuff to the page if u want those march Mallows r too cute ;)


----------



## aknqtpie

I was so craving mashed potatoes and gravy yesterday.. I was trying to get OH to get me some haha. 

Sis - That is great that the HCG and P levels are looking good. 

Charlie - I am giving you some advice I have given to many friends in the past&#8230; and don't take offense to it.. but quit peeing on shit. It's just going to cause you more anxiety then necessary, and the darker line doesn't mean much. Granted I am one to talk because I peed on another test two days after I got my positive.. but have been trying to refrain from peeing on any more sticks &#8230; 

AFM - My only symptoms are tired and sore boobies.. nausea when I eat anything with peanut butter.. of all weird things. I had my orientation at my doctors office today where they tell you what to expect with their office, whats okay to eat and take (medication). Sounds like standard practice there is only one u/s at 20 weeks.. but if you have had a miscarriage they will do one on your first visit for reassurance. So I am 27 days away from my first prenatal visit. I wish I could get them to do HCG levels.. but I think because the only miscarriage I had was 2 years ago (and I wasn't really trying after), that they wouldn't do it anyways&#8230; So I wait.


----------



## StillPraying

Hello ladies! I'm over here gagging because my dog has gas and my munchkin has the most absolute sweaty feet :sick: it's terrible. 
On a happier note I was able to schedule my follow up ultrasound for this coming Wednesdayand I have the weekend + Monday off:happydance:
Plus DH is headed to get me some KFC mashed potatoes with gravy and biscuits! ! :munch: he's happy cuz he thinks that means boy since his mama craved that exact thing when she was prego with him lol

Charlie I'm with Akn. No more pee sticks! Stop the torment. Wait a week then try peeing on one. :coffee: I know. Waiting is torture. 

Akn our hospital does 1 u/s at 10 ish weeks to check for a heartbeat and proper dating. Then there's one at 20 but that's it. Kinda selfish if ya ask me! :growlmad:

Yay sis glad you got those results! Have you skipped AF already? Awesome tests! Should do a digital :)

Praying idk bout team pink. My close friend craved parmeson cheese and salt with tomatoes and she just found out she's having a boy! :baby:


----------



## aknqtpie

Is anyone having any gut feeling for what they are having? I am thinking girl..


----------



## Sis4Us

I've did a digital this AM it says 1-2wks still :shrug:

I've been Craving Chipolte but I craved taco bell BAD w my last MC so IDK ... I have been wanting to smell Coffee how weird is that!! :haha:

I Had Chicken fried Chicken And mashed potatoes and gravy today for lunch w my BFF!! I brought it home for DH cuz all I wanted was the squash and green beans!! :shrug:


----------



## smallbliss

I just found out I'm pregnant
HCG levels is 51,616 
Think I'm due around April 6th but not sure ultrasound on Monday


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Although i know i shouldn't have i used my last frer today and the line is barely there, its a real squinter, so my fears are confirmed now, just waiting for the bleeding to start now, hope you all have a happy and healthy 9 months, im off back to ttcal xxx


----------



## Button#

Sis - glad your results are looking good.

Smallbliss - congrats!

Charlie - I really hope you're wrong, we're all here for you.


----------



## Munchkin30

Welcome small bliss :hugs: I'll put you on the lost but if your scan says different I'll update it!
So sorry Charlie :hugs: hoping for a miracle xx
We're decorating today which is fun. My dd is being very good letting us do it which is a miracle!! 

Akn I'm thinking another girl. The only time I thought boy was when I had my mmc because it felt so different. I'm also hoping for a girl. I've not indeed with my other pregnancys, and possibly would've liked a boy, but because Rowan was a girl I'll always be thinking my dd should have had a sister. 
We'll stay team yellow again though anyway. Far too much fun speculating!!


----------



## Munchkin30

So has anybody got any ideas for an April rainbows signature? I'm rubbish at this!!


----------



## PrayingPixie

Hmm I was thinking something like a couple little clouds with a rainbow above them and maybe something that moves and glitters with it. I saw one on here recently but don't remember where that I thought was great. I'll see what I can dig up and post here for you. :flower:


----------



## Munchkin30

Yes do! I'm ok at putting my own tickers in but no idea otherwise!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Look at the October rainbows I was in that one b4 my loss it was cute let me see if I can fine it of course u will have to make it Aprilnot October!! :haha:


----------



## PrayingPixie

I found a few graphics that can be made into April Rainbows! :) I will post the links to them below! <3

https://s188.photobucket.com/user/reximages/media/Blinkies/CloudRainbowTemp1.gif.html

https://s556.photobucket.com/user/qanibal16/media/Rainbow-animated.gif.html

https://www.ecrans.fr/local/cache-vignettes/L400xH257/double_gif-c4bc4.gif (can be shrunken down I'm sure and small text added saying 'April Rainbows')

https://s836.photobucket.com/user/Luv4Lollipops/media/Pixels/Rainbow.gif.html

Frankly, I think these are cuter than October's logo! :haha:
I hope you ladies like what I found. As for making them into a logo, that's beyond me! LOL! Anyone here know how to do that? :flower:


----------



## Sis4Us

Here's the october logo 
https://goo.gl/SfbspH

I wasn't saying to copy it just trying to give u an idea also if u click on it u can see how she did 1st page to help keep everything in order 

Angels at the bottom 

Dates then names and we can add gender later


----------



## aknqtpie

I will be absolutely no help with the logo. I am not creative enough lol.


----------



## Sis4Us

I. Not sure how they creat them on here I will have to ask someone I can do pages color text change center all that but I'm sure u have to creat a URL to get a clicker!!

I usually work from my Ipad so not possible but I will ask and get in the iMac if need be!! :)

My mom is a computer Guru she can probably make me one and send it to me I'll ask!!


----------



## Munchkin30

Really like them! I think the last one might be a bit elaborate?? They look really springlike and that's what it should be! Should we have a special name?? All I can think of is April fools :dohh:


----------



## Munchkin30

Easter is on the 5th April?? Something eastery??


----------



## mowat

April fools is probably appropriate! How about bunnies? Chicks? Eggs?


----------



## Sis4Us

April flowers maybe!!

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/th_ad8b59a77b15f1ca6f15dc81d0cd9162_zpsecb2d176.jpg

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/th_fa06ec5907adb1ebdc049b11b83c5996_zps16acc1af.jpg

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/th_cc1cf2f6111986a0d37b6aa122f7c679_zps3c75f764.jpg


----------



## aknqtpie

Could we do a rainbow going into an easter basket? Kind of like a pot of gold&#8230; but an easter basket?


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm waiting in my mom to let me know how to do flashing text :haha:

Im very creative but a ding batt w Computers


----------



## mowat

Love those flowers Sis! How are you feeling today?


----------



## mowat

Where are you in Alaska aknqtpie?


----------



## aknqtpie

I am in Anchorage. Are you in YT?


----------



## mowat

Yup, Whitehorse. Love Anchorage. Have you been there long?


----------



## Sis4Us

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/th_cc1cf2f6111986a0d37b6aa122f7c679_zps3c75f76_edit_1408207029888_zpsofw6f7wf.jpg

Still not flashing but an idea

Im actually feeling pretty good today beside the fact I didn't sleep much last nite I always get insomnia when PG I know I'm a weird pregancy unicorn :rofl:


----------



## aknqtpie

That is cool, but you can't read the lettering.. maybe go with a white or light yellow for it?


----------



## mowat

I was having insomnia earlier this week. I also woke up Monday with a crazy stiff neck/back---it still hurts. I'm thinking it's stress. Just need that first u/s and then I think I'll feel a little better.


----------



## aknqtpie

I feel like I'm not sleeping well, even though I am sleeping a lot lol. 

Mowat.. I've been here all my life.


----------



## hopingwaiting

ladies yall have been busy while i was away sleeping... Cant wait to see what yall come up with. i am not the creative one either!! 

I cant sleep that well either not to mention when i do sleep i get up 3 times to pee!!! 

I love kfc mash potatos and gravy! Im craving all salty food and hoping its a boy!

Tuesday i finally get to see my baby! ultrasound at 2 pm est!

Hows everyone weekend going??


----------



## PrayingPixie

I prefer the little animated rainbow pic with April Rainbows. :blush: Also, maybe a small pacifier pic can be added to it? Or a stork flying near the rainbow carrying a yellow bundled blanket in it's beak? :) I think that would be so cute! <3 And animation is always fun and eye catching! :blush:

Btw, I too feel like no matter how much sleep I get, it doesn't make any difference in my fatigue. Even my morning cuppa isn't doing much good. I also keep finding myself waking repeatedly and having a hard time falling asleep even while exhausted. So frustrating lol. Meanwhile, still craving cheesy and sweet things. I might drive my own self crazy this time! I also bought a few more walmart cheapies and one box of digis to try to reassure myself with between now and the 29th. :blush: Ugh, it seems so far away! lol! Anyways, between constantly being tired, peeing 8 times a day (sorry tmi), being hungry and then queasy if i eat too much, gaggy off and on, and so on, haha. Hoping all of this will lead to a healthy baby! <3 Also hoping all of you are nice and miserable with those lovely and oh so reassuring symptoms, too! :haha: <3 and :hugs: to everyone!


----------



## PrayingPixie

Munchkin30 said:


> Really like them! I think the last one might be a bit elaborate?? They look really springlike and that's what it should be! Should we have a special name?? All I can think of is April fools :dohh:

How about the second one? (link to it below) It's so cute and animated and a stork flying carrying a bundle can be added along with the words 'April Rainbows'. I think it'd be adorable! :blush: I'm a fool for rainbows and animation hehe! :haha:

https://s556.photobucket.com/user/qanibal16/media/Rainbow-animated.gif.html

And here is the stork. The bundle color can be changed by anyone who knows how to do photoshop or paint shop pro! :)
https://thumb9.shutterstock.com/thu...rying-a-baby-wrapped-in-a-bundle-94828549.jpg


----------



## Munchkin30

That looks great praying xx I haven't got a clue how to do any of the techy stuff though!!


----------



## Munchkin30

Tian Tian the Pandas pregnancy blog....sorry about the swearing but it made me laugh!! For USians the pandas in a zoo in Scotland!! Lots of local references.


MY first wee problem in that the smell of bamboo is giving me the boke.

How had I never realised before the stuff is fucking rank? Like a bottle of Tippex mixed with old man&#8217;s pish. I had to ask the zookeepers to take it all away and bury it.

My husband, Yang Guang, went in the huff cause there&#8217;s not much else to eat round here. So the other night, I was like &#8216;Yang Guang, I could pure go a black pudding supper &#8211; gonnie nip out to the van? And can you also get a can of Diet Irn Bru? And a bottle of Gaviscon? Here&#8217;s a tenner.&#8217; Took him ages to get off his fat arse and then I got carried away with the Gaviscon and gave myself the skitters. There is literally no aspect of this I am finding magical. Is it all worth it?

And on the big day, what to expect? Folks say panda babies are really toty and it could be a case of &#8216;sneeze and you&#8217;ll miss it&#8217;. But what if the baby&#8217;s head&#8217;s coming out and I&#8217;m like &#8216;och here, that&#8217;s just a wee jobby&#8217;? But my biggest fear is all these mad psychic dreams I&#8217;ve been having. Last night, I dreamt I had the wean and it had the body of a panda and the head of John Leslie.

My guts are mental at the moment. What if I&#8217;m in the middle of pushing and I accidentally let out a windy-pop? This happened the other day when I was trying to get a beachball out of my tree and all the tourists started pissing themselves. I was like &#8220;It wisnae me, it was a lawnmower&#8217; but they didn&#8217;t hear because they were all putting it on YouTube. Last night, I blew off in my sleep and Yang Guang went aff his nut &#8217;cause he said it smelled like petrol and gangrene and I wasn&#8217;t a lady to him anymore. Then he stormed out the panda hut and slept in the hedge.


----------



## nessaw

Hi guys. Am no good with tech stuff so happy with whatever you choose.
Charlie am so sorry-hugs.x
Hi and welcome praying.
Just counting down the days til scan on wed. It's not til 3.50 pm so no idea how I'll keep busy! Got a couple more symptoms that I had with the twins-lightheadedness and slight breathlessness. Haven't got up in the night yet for wee but going more in the day. Like you guys am napping in the day but don't feel better for it when I wake up. Can't remember who asked about gender but I felt my twins were boys and was right. I feel this is a girl but fiance wants a boy due to family issues-his brother has 2 boys and one def has a degenerative disease. The other hasn't been tested yet. I think he wants to continue the family name. It's a long story! I want to stay team yellow. He wants to find out. We'll see...
Hi to all.x


----------



## nessaw

Oh and I feel cold all the time. This happened before but I thought some of it was because it was winter! Am finding these encouraging because they are the symptoms from my second pg and that went well until the twin to twin transfusion. The consultant said all would've been ok if it had been a singleton. Didn't have many of these symptoms with the blighted ovum. Just tiredness constipation and weeing in the night which went away by week 7/8. Sorry am rambling a bit!
Munchkin love the panda blog!


----------



## aknqtpie

I just want to lay in bed and sleep all day.. but going down to our downtown market today with my girlfriend&#8230; I need to find some energy.


----------



## PrayingPixie

DH is good with techy stuff so I'll see if he can help me with this. I just want us to have an awesome and cute tag for our group is all. :flower: I'm hoping he can help! :haha: 

AFM, I'm craving sweets and forgot to buy more at the store earlier... DOH! :dohh:
I'm tired, and just wanna sit here. Not helping since I actually have stuff to do. :haha: Well everyone take care! :hugs:


----------



## aknqtpie

Praying.. I was just scouring my kitchen for something fruity and sweet.. and realized Ididn't have anything.. The store just seems so far away.. (it's only 1/4 mile away).. but I am lazy.


----------



## Tasha S.

Cute ideas, ladies!! I was thinking we could do something like "april showers", like the phrase that goes "April showers bring May flowers"...showers in the sense of showers of blessings, or baby showers even!


----------



## StillPraying

I like April showers :) 

Charlie :hugs: I sincerely hope you're mistaken!

Munchkin I'm with you. I can barely figure out my smartphone:dohh:

Oh no Akn & praying, the idea of something sweet make me start gagging! Unless it's cereal:haha:

I'm feeling extremely concerned because I'm having the same symptoms I had with my last: hungry like every other hour. Naseous if I don't eat, to the point of dry heaving but I don't throw up. Today the diarrhea started :blush: which is what I got right before my last mc. Someone tell me I'm over thinking this! :nope:


----------



## Munchkin30

StillPraying - that's how I feel every pregnancy and 2/3 have worked out. I don't think it makes any difference because these are obviously your pregnancy symptoms. Diarrhoea can be for lots of reasons. Your digestive system will be a total mess at the moment anyway so it sounds like coincidence. My acupuncturist said I needed to chant in my head 'right now, everything's fine' to wipe out all my paranoid thoughts. Seems to be helping. Also it's very very normal to be stressing and feeling like everything's going wrong, it duesnt mean you subconsciously 'know' anything so ignore that voice too :hugs:

I love April showers, and the rainbow clouds thing goes well with that. I was in bed last night actually and thought April showers sounded good!!


----------



## Munchkin30

Eurgh I woke up early today and got sucked into google. After the hypoplastic left heart diagnosis we were told that normal occurrence of any heart problem is 1%, after a heart problem in previous pregnancys it is 3%.
Now after googling it looks like recurrence of hypoplastic left heart is 8% and all heart conditions is 22%!! It says it in lots of different articles. What am I meant to believe?? Terrified. The specialist fetal heart scan at 12 weeks can't come quickly enough :(


----------



## nessaw

Step away from dr google muchkin! Hugs.x


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Unfortunately ladies i was right, woke up with a big temp drop and bleeding this morning, but thank you for the support xx


----------



## Button#

So so sorry Charlie. Look after yourself.


----------



## Button#

I am completely unable to function today. Last night one of the neighbours had a party which was incredibly loud and didn't turn their music down until 1am then LO woke up at 5am. I need chocolate.


----------



## Munchkin30

So sorry Charlie. Hopefully see you back in the may or June rainbows threads :hugs: 

Button that's rubbish! We've been decorating and to avoid the paint fumes I've been sleeping in a totally separate part of the house so oh has been up early with dd 2 mornings running! Yay xx


----------



## StillPraying

:cry:So very sorry Charlie :hugs: you'll be in my prayers :pray:

Button I definitely understand partying neighbors.... plus our new neighbors have a dog who thinks it's his job in life to sing us the song of his people at 600am. So I'm up nice and early on a Sunday:growlmad:

Thanks munchkin. :hugs:I keep telling myself its from my zoloft because I wasn't able to take it for a few days and I know when I first started the meds I would get diarrhea. :blush: Google confuses me though because on one site I read stay away from dairy. Another it's sweets. Another says eat apples but that's what I give my daughter when she's constipated and that cleans her out!

Munchkin you encouraged me and now it's my turn:flower: googling that kind of stuff is only going to upset you and drive you crazy with the "what ifs":wacko: there's always odds and statistics out there. You can't let that control your mind. Take care of you which also means mentally, so don't torture yourself! :hugs: as my DH keeps telling me when I start with the what ifs: "we'll cross that bridge when we get to it". :thumbup:


----------



## Tasha S.

I'm so so sorry Charlie!!!! :hugs: Hang in there! I hope you conceive your rainbow soon!!! xoxo

Munchkin: We all do those google searches that drive us mad when we're worried, but they're awful!!! I think your baby will be perfectly healthy!! And statistics are definitely on your side even from what you said! :winkwink: Just think of that!! :hugs: And you have a perfectly healthy LO, so just think about the fact that that can totally, and most definitely will, happen again for you! :kiss:

Button: Oh hun, I'm so sorry about your lack of rest!!!! Partying neighbours is rough when you have a LO and are pregnant. Take care of yourself. Sending virtual chocolate your way! :winkwink:

Stillpraying: I agree with Munchkin, sounds like you're having pregnancy symptoms!! :hugs:


----------



## Tasha S.

On an amusing note, have any of you ladies heard of the urine & baking-soda or the purple cabbage & urine gender prediction tests?? I've read that they're most accurate before 10 weeks of pregnancy and was wondering if any one wants to do them and we could see later on if they were right or not?? Google the tests! :winkwink:


----------



## Sis4Us

They need to be Done around 10wks we did a lot of those gender test on my FB page and we still got 8 boys and 2 girls so I wouldn't put much into those test!!

Do them for fun only!!


----------



## aknqtpie

i might do the baking soda test for laughs. My mom and dad say because Ive been bitchy lately, i must be having a girl hahaha


----------



## StillPraying

Thanks Tasha :) I haven't heard of these tests. You wait until 10 weeks? We find out the gender at 13 weeks :) 
Lmao at Akn.


----------



## aknqtpie

I wont know the gender until around 20 wks :(


----------



## hopingwaiting

theres also a draino test. i will do them with you for kicks. Im really hoping for a boy. My boyfriend swears its a girl but really wants a boy. 

ladies dont be to jealous but we were at a friends house last night. His mom is a manager at KFC. I have a whole bag of mash pot's and gravy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aknqtpie

I went to Texas Roadhouse last night and got my mashed potatoes and gravy. I felt sick after :(


----------



## mowat

So sorry for your loss Charlie. Take good care of yourself.


----------



## hopingwaiting

even though they are powder iv always always loved kfc mash pots. My grandmother use to get them for me when i was sick. 

Tuesday i finally get to see my baby!!!! 

Have yall told anyone other then close family yet? Last time i told everyone and the next day i miscarried.


----------



## Button#

I made it to LOs bedtime alive! 

I may tell a mum friend when I start with proper MS so I can get her to watch LO if I need to run to the loo when we're at playgroup. I like somebody knowing what's going on and I have a mum friend I'm very close to.


----------



## Munchkin30

What is all this mashed potatos and gravy stuff? Is it American? I don't go into KFC much being a vegetarian but I'm intrigued!! 

We won't find out the gender til hopefully 40+ weeks. Gosh it seems like a lifetime away, so many mountains to climb...


----------



## PrayingPixie

Munchkin30 said:


> What is all this mashed potatos and gravy stuff? Is it American? I don't go into KFC much being a vegetarian but I'm intrigued!!
> 
> We won't find out the gender til hopefully 40+ weeks. Gosh it seems like a lifetime away, so many mountains to climb...

Wow, I cant believe you've never heard of/had mashed potatoes and gravy! Well here is a pic of it. It's potato that is mashed up into a soft and creamy texture and brown gravy sauce for flavoring. 
https://farm1.staticflickr.com/155/436078063_140ebb568d_z.jpg?zz=1

While I'm not a huge fan of mashed potatoes (I don't like the texture), I do like potatoes french fried, baked, hashbrowned, tater tots and so on. :)

And I know how you feel about the 40+ weeks feeling forever away. Right now 2nd trimester feels forever away! Ugh! :wacko:

Btw, I've had a rough day today so please pray for/send positive thoughts and/or vibes to me and this baby. A stupid CB digi (w/ weeks estimator) has had me thrown off and worried all day long. :( I'm praying that tomorrow morning's walmart cheapie will be even darker still than saturday's one and if so I will feel better about things. Right now I'm just scared of losing this baby. :cry: Thanks ladies! <3


----------



## aknqtpie

Munchkin - Mashed Potatoes and Gravy are one of the best food inventions EVER. Aside from brownies, cupcakes and cookies. 

Praying - I am sorry, I don't trust those.. everything is fine :)


----------



## mowat

I don't really get the mash potato and gravy craving either. Now, I could be convinced to crave poutine though!

Good luck testing tomorrow Pixie. And after tomorrow step away from the tests!


----------



## StillPraying

Munchkin you've never had mashed potatoes and gravy?!?! Lord almighty it's delicious. 

Praying. Back away from the pee sticks! I don't trust those digital how far long you ares. 

Omg I can't believe yall have to wait so long to find out the gender (unless it's by choice of course) we have private 3D/4D ultrasounds you can do that can do gender determination as early as 13 weeks! :)


----------



## nessaw

I don't get the mash and gravy thing either. Pretty sure kfc don't do that here-tho rarely go there. Am partial to the northern habit of chips and gravy mind! Had diarrhoea last couple of days. Am changing my vitamins as have read they can have laxative effects. Fx


----------



## Button#

Nessaw - me too! I just took a folic acid and an iron and vitamin c supplement last night to see if it helps. What ones were you taking?


----------



## nessaw

I was carrying on with centrum fruity chewables as I had just bought some. I can't swallow pills. Last pg I took separate folic acid vit d and chewable vit d with a liquid iron. And I didn't have an upset tummy-in fact the opposite! Hope it works.


----------



## Button#

It's not fun is it?! I phoned NHS direct just to get some advice and they said to eat normally and it should go in 5-7 days.


----------



## Munchkin30

StillPraying - we can find out at the 20 week scan here but we're firmly in team yellow camp!

I feel enlightened about the mash and gravy. Is it like smash?? Can you get it in uk kfcs? I bet it's not vegetarian!

Button and nessaw I'm the other way, can't remember the last time I went and I had horrendous tummy ache this morning :( 

Well I've been a naughty mummy today :haha: I've got a day off and dd is in nursery, which is unheard of! And I've not told anyone! So far I've been to dunelm to buy scatter cushions and I'm now at home waiting for my cheese pasty to cook before an afternoon of rubbish tv. And the best thing is I can't do any housework because then it'll be obvious I've been at home all day!! It wasn't even on purpose, I thought I was working then realised yestedat I was off and 'accidentally' didn't tell oh. I'll probably confess when he gets home ;)


----------



## Button#

Enjoy it Munchkin! You won't get many days off like this.


----------



## Munchkin30

No I know! Luckily dd gets her free nursery places in January so If all works out ok I can start maternity leave mid January :haha: and have a couple of months of peace before baby arrives! I won't know what to do with myself. I'll probably clean and wash and rewash baby clothes like I did last time!!


----------



## Munchkin30

Mmm that cheese pasty was yum. Now where are the other 3??


----------



## PrayingPixie

I'm craving cheesy cheese and broccoli rice lol! :haha:


----------



## Munchkin30

Yum!! Wish we had cool food like that here. Broccoli rice?? Well I'm so rock n roll. I say down with lunch at 12.15pm and woke up at 3.30! I obviously needed that.


----------



## StillPraying

That's so interesting, I didn't realize the food was different between America and the UK!


----------



## Button#

I hope you don't mind me sharing a progression pic of my tests. I'm surprised I got such a dark line on an IC.

https://i267.photobucket.com/albums/ii298/Lucy25-07-08/Mobile%20Uploads/image-18.jpg


----------



## Button#

Oh and I'm really looking forward to my broccoli and cheese pasta bake for tea


----------



## PrayingPixie

As someone who has visited the uk, I can tell you the food is quite different in the uk than it is here in America. I mean yeah we do have some of the same things but even then usually they are different tasting because of preparation and ingredients (such as seasonings). All this talk of food is making me hungry! :haha:


----------



## Munchkin30

Lovely button. Looking great! I love a good progression pic. These are 'some' of the tests I did!!


----------



## Button#

Munchkin I think you win! Especially if that's only some of your tests!


----------



## Munchkin30

I thought it might make you feel better ;)


----------



## Tasha S.

Munchkin: Hands down, I've never seen so many pregnancy tests together in my lifetime! :haha: Nice. Oooh, I'm glad you were able to have a calm day and nap on top of that!! You're so strong for being able to stay team yellow, I cannot wait until my 20 week scan to find out!

Button: Beautiful progression!!! :thumbup: So glad for you!!!!!

Sis: I didn't quite understand your post about the gender prediction tests: when you said that the tests predicted 8 boys and 2 girls, do you know if it ended up being correct?? xox

Stillpraying: So jealous that you get to find out the gender at 13 weeks!! :cloud9: That's wonderful!!!

Hoping: YAY for having your first ultrasound tomorrow!!!!! Let us know how it goes!!! :wohoo:

AFM: I want cheese too, ladies!!!! I just have horrendous eczema on my hands and dairy makes it worse! So frustrating! On my worse days, I can hardly bend my fingers, and if I do, my skin cracks and it bleeds due to the swelling. :wacko: I'm trying so hard to avoid dairy, but I cheated at lunch by adding cheese slices to my delicious garden-fresh tomato sandwich...and then by finishing LO's yogourt! Oops! :haha:


----------



## hopingwaiting

less then 24 hours i get to see my baby!!!!!!!!!! tomorrows gonna go by soooooooo slow!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Its a FB group I have for women trying for a Girl only 2 got lucky and I think one had the test ring true!!
The cabbage test I think the string, penny and bakng soda were wrong for all I think it really depends what u eat and everyone eats diferent stuff!!

I've heard those Harmony test work pretty well but haven't tried them and u have to wait until 10-12wks I think too!!

I will be getting the Materniti21 test when I hit 10-11 wks and will know gender and genetics then!! :)

No harm in doing it for fun!!


----------



## Munchkin30

Yay hoping! Exciting day. Get the pics on here sharpish. How are you feeling?


----------



## StillPraying

Your lines look great Charlie! 
Does being in the car make anyone else feel positively awful?:sick:


----------



## hopingwaiting

what can you take for a backache?? when i 1st started my cycle i always had bad backaches and my mom always warned me i would have back pains durning preg and labor! 

i am scared for tomorrow... i have all of my preg symptoms but im scared they are gonna find something wrong.


----------



## aknqtpie

Hoping.. you can take Tylenol. 

Fx'd for your appointment tomorrow!!


----------



## hopingwaiting

ehh i hate Tylenol always have it has too much caffeine in it makes me jittery


----------



## nessaw

Good luck for your scan hoping.x


----------



## Munchkin30

Hoping we are told we can just take paracetamol which I think is the same as tylenol? Can you not get a version with no caffeine? Have you ever tried yoga? 
Good luck for today. It's normal to be scared, you'll be fine :hugs:


----------



## Button#

Good luck Hoping!


----------



## hopingwaiting

i checked and i can use icy hot so thats what i used!!!! now im counting down the hours untill my scan!


----------



## Munchkin30

What the heck is icy hot?!? It's a whole new world!


----------



## Munchkin30

8 weeks tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## Tasha S.

I hope your scan goes well, Hoping!!

Munchkin, YAY for 8 weeks tomorrow!!!! Time is flying by!!! :happydance:

Sis: Thanks for the info on the tests! I think I'll skip, given what you've said. I might get my hopes up and be disappointed!! It does make sense that the tests would show differently depending on what you eat! xox


----------



## hopingwaiting

https://www.allstarhealth.com/de_p_...mpaign=21833&gclid=CP_C0qG5n8ACFZTm7Aod9xkACg

Its a cream that is a pain reliever! 

Yes 8 weeks tomorrow!! im so excited! I cant wait till i see my baby.. im gonna cry! 
I will post pictures asap!


----------



## Munchkin30

How much longer now? X


----------



## hopingwaiting

its 10:20 am here right now. I leave work at 12pm and go to the appt at 2pm then talk to the dr at 4pm


----------



## Lynn98

Hi I am new to this but just need to know if anyone has been threw the same as me xx I found out jan 2014 I was 6 wks an had a miscarage a week later. I waited it out an it came away on it's own in march. Then the en of May I was shocked to find out I was pregnant again this time I was 4 weeks and had an etopic it burst in my tube I was in hospital and have lost one of my tubes. I was so upset an can't possibles describe how I was feeling. Now it's august an I found out today I'm pregnant again I am pettrified scared and have no idea what to think .i don't know if I can deal with three losses in the one year please any advise or positive story's of same experience would help love to you all xoxo


----------



## aknqtpie

Welcome Lynn. I know you are scared, I think we all are. But first and foremost, congratulations. :) This group is great so we can all share in each others ups and downs and support each other the best we can.


----------



## PrayingPixie

Hopingwaiting, please post an update when you return from your appt! :flower: Inquiring minds want to know how it went! :haha:


----------



## Munchkin30

I know, I'm on tenterhooks x


----------



## Munchkin30

By my calculations hoping had her drs appointment 48 mins ago. Should be out soon...


----------



## Tasha S.

Munchkin: Your calculations are correct! (I'm in the same time zone as her! :winkwink:) But you know doctors, they can be so late!!!! 

We're waiting to hear from you Hoping!!! xox

Welcome Lynn!!!! So sorry for your losses! MC is truly difficult!! :hugs:


----------



## hopingwaiting

EVERYTHING IS GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HEART BEAT IS 137!!!! MEASURING CORRECTLY SO I STILL HAVE MY APRIL 1ST DUE DATE!!!!

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a1/Ginasawsum/10603019_758604114187777_1362574947_n.jpg

i cant wait to see everyone elses!


----------



## Tasha S.

YAYYYYY!!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## hopingwaiting

im over the moon happy!! i explained my fears before the scan to the lady so i sat there with my eyes closed so tight!!! The 1st thing she said was THERES A HEARTBEAT!! 
I had to go to 2 different offices today so when i went to my reg office for the doctors appointment the nurse came running to me hugging me! so exciting!
I just cant wait to hear everyone elses!!!


----------



## aknqtpie

That's great news hoping!! Yay!


----------



## mowat

Welcome Lynne. I've had three losses in just over a year---it's certainly not easy. Just keep thinking that you are pregnant now. Today. Do you have a doctor's appointment booked?

Congrats Hoping!


----------



## nessaw

Congtats hoping.x
Welcome lynne.


----------



## Munchkin30

Congrats hoping! Great pic, looks fantastic! So pleased for you. Sorry I couldn't stay up, I kept checking but eventuslly had to crash!

Welcome Lynne x what a horrible time you've had my live. Hope this pregnancy is the start of the good times for you xx what's your edd? I'll put you on the list.


----------



## Munchkin30

Ladies I just need to put something out there and I really hope I don't offend or upset anyone but you are my support network and I need to explain.
After my 12 week loss, the next pregnancy I could see a light at the end of the tunnel. If I could just get to the 12 week scan and there be a kicking baby there everything would be ok and I could relax. And I really did, I was so happy and went along to the 20 week scan pretty blasé and relaxed. 

But when they told me there the terrible news that my little girl had a fatal heart condition the rug was pulled from under me. I feel like I've healed emotionally from that now after so much hard work and determination and I can now live with my loss knowing I am a better person and blessed for knowing Rowan.
But this pregnancy I don't feel like there's a light at the end of the tunnel. Some statistics say that after hypoplastic left heart there is an 8% chance of the same condition or a 22% chance of any heart condition. The drs at the hospital quoted 3% chance of any heart condition but googling gives much different results. I know I shouldn't google but I need to know everything.

We'll have a specialist scan at 12 weeks to see the blood flow over the heart so we should get an idea of if we're high or low risk I think, and then if they're at all worried another at 15-16 then another specialist scan at 20. But I don't even feel like if we get through all that that we're out of the woods. I feel like anything can go wrong now and I'll be terrified of everything up to stillbirth, cot death, and undisguised problems once it's born (although with the specialist scans that's less likely than everyone else)

I just feel like ladies that have had spontaneous mc early on know that if they're not bleeding and can get past each milestone they're safe, but with both my losses we dudbt know anything was wrong til the scans and however I feel I don't know if there's something gone wrong or not. And I really don't see that light. 

Sorry to go on but I just wanted to explain. Hope I haven't offended anyone, please tell me if I'm wrong xx


----------



## Button#

Congrats Hoping!

Welcome Lynne, wishing you a H&H 9 months.

Munchkin - I don't think anything will make you less worried. You've been through so much of course you're going to feel like that. I think the only thing you can do is take things at your own pace and you'll come to terms with having a happy healthy little bub in your own time. If I were you I would stop googling as you don't really know which studies these different sources will have got their statistics from and none of them will give you the answers you really want about your own baby. We're all here for you though and this a safe place for you to share your fears.


----------



## nessaw

Munchkin I feel much the same in that last time when we got past 12 wks I relaxed and announced and started to think we were ok. Then bam 14 wk scan and gone. So this time I don't know if and when I can start believing. Even if we get to 20 weeks I know things can go wrong. Have got my scan this afternoon and am bricking it. I wish I could say something that will stop you worrying but I don't know what. Big hugs.x


----------



## Tasha S.

Munchkin: :hugs: What you are feeling is so completely normal. I can't even imagine how much my fear would have escalated if I had been through the losses that you did. I lost my angel relatively early on (7w&3d), but my pregnancy with my rainbow baby was a tough one. I bled twice (at 8w&3d and then at 8w&5d) and was sure I was losing her. To my utmost joy, there was a heartbeat at my first dr appt. Then, right before I was reaching viability (what a milestone, that 24 week mark!), at 22 weeks, I started having regular and painful contractions. I got rushed to the L&D of the local hospital, crying for all I was worth. Again, I was sure I was going to lose her. When something tragic happens to you, you see yourself playing another role following a similar script. As humans, we're creatures of habit and tend to base our future expectations based on the most vivid past memories that we have. I saw myself being the first in my very large family to lose a baby. I couldn't imagine seeing myself actually bringing a baby to term. I also was terrified of SIDS, and when my daughter got laryngitis at 3 months and needed a shot of steroids because she could hardly breathe let alone sleep, was terrified again. I was terrified she would have horrendous allergies like I did when I was a newborn and infant and child (I had an anaphylactic shock to my mother's breastmilk at 6 months and nearly stopped breathing on an almost daily basis! I needed to live in a bubble, I was allergic to basically all foods, even air-bound.) She's almost 1 now, and a perfectly healthy baby! She doesn't have one allergy that I know of. I have to be careful of her if people feed her things that I'm allergic to (like bananas, I haven't allowed people to try nuts on her yet!) so that I don't react! :haha: It took a good experience for me to gain hope again. That's what you need, Munchkin: A good experience to prove to you that you carrying and raising a healthy baby is a very possible thing. I pray with all my heart that this baby will be that to you!! :hugs: Never be scared that we'll be offended by anything you say. Your fears are based on your past and you can't help that. We're here for you! xox


----------



## Sis4Us

Munchkin BIG :hugs: I can't even imagine what u r going thru w that stage of loss!! Most of my losses have been 5wk-8wks so I'm freaking out right now cuz my test still says 1-2wks
:(
I think we are all dealing w the uncertainty and we are ALL waiting for the other shoe to drop just know that u are not alone!!


----------



## hopingwaiting

ladies stop googling and taking tests... It just freaks you out and makes you stress more which is not good for baby!!!!!!


----------



## nessaw

Hi guys. Scan went well. Just one baby in there which was a relief. Good heartbeat and measuring 4 days ahead but think I'll leave ticker for now.


----------



## Tasha S.

YAY Nessaw!!!!! :yipee: That's such wonderful news!!! Wow, self-control, I'd have changed my ticker in a heartbeat if they said I was measuring ahead! :haha: I'm over the moon for you!!!! xox


----------



## StillPraying

Hello ladies:flower:

Welcome Lynne, sorry for your losses. We've all been there :hugs:

hoping & nessaw:happydance: so happy for you guys having good scans!:wohoo:

Munchkin you have every right to feel that way. And we're here for you to vent to. :hugs: The truth is you don't stop worrying, not until you're holding that bundle in your arms and they tell you everything is good. but then you have a whole new set of fears. So right now, just focus on one fear at a time. don't drag in others that are so far in the future. :flower:

Haha I'm loving the differences in countries, how interesting. I about died when she asked "what is IcyHot?!" lol don't think I've ever heard anyone ask that! 

AFM....my follow up appointment is today...at 230 (it's 1038 right now). I'm not sure if they're going to do another u/s or what but I am terrified. part of me is excited but the other part of me is just so scared I cant concentrate. mostly afraid though because all of a sudden today I feel fine. no symptoms. just fine. :shrug:


----------



## Sis4Us

Easier said than done not to test or google... we all want to NOT worry but after many losses it's hard Not too!! :(

Went for another beta


----------



## aknqtpie

:hugs: munchkin. I can't imagine going through that. Sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## aknqtpie

Congrats Nessaw! That is awesome!!

I am too scared to test.. so that has kind of prevented me from doing so.. hahaha.


----------



## Tasha S.

Oh girls, I'm spotting! I spotted twice with Ana and everything was okay, but this is also exactly how my mc started...and it's the same day (7w3d) to boot! :cry: :cry:


----------



## Button#

Nessaw - yay for a great scan!

Tasha - I'm sure it'll be fine, it must be scary but if you spotted with Ana and she's turned out great then it's likely to just be a random spotting. Try and rest and relax.


----------



## Sis4Us

Put Ur feet up and try not to bend at the waist and pick up over 5lbs that's what they told me! 
:hugs:


----------



## nessaw

Hugs tasha.x
Sis when do you get your beta result?


----------



## StillPraying

Tasha:hugs: I know how scary that is. Just take a deep breathe and relax. Call your Dr if you're really concerned and they can probably reassure you. You didnt recently dtd did you:blush: sorry I just know women who freak themselves out and then it turns out that was the cause.

1 hour until my appointment :nope:

My weird hungry symptom has come back though. It's like I cant get full. I ate a whole bowl of TopRamen and 30 minutes later I was hungry. I'm like a bottomless pit! It's kind of freaking me out!:dohh:


----------



## Sis4Us

Just as I feared my HCG was 226 down from 258 Fri I go back Sat but it doesn't look good!! :cry:


----------



## Tasha S.

Spotting stopped!!!! Phewww!!

Oh Sis!!!!!!! :hugs: Especially with the scare I just had, my heart goes out to you completely!!!!!! I'm so so so sorry! I wish I could do something to help, I wish I could say that everything is going to be okay, but I can't! :cry: I pray that you get your rainbow baby soon hun!!!! We're so here for you!!! 

StillPraying: You're right, we had just dtd before. :blush: :wacko: I had had some pinkish discharge this morning, but had forgotten about it when DH was begging me for attention. Poor man has done 10 hours of overtime in 2 days (so 30 hours in two days), so I've barely seen him. And then there was blood. I'm so scared of him now!!! :shrug: What are you supposed to do??? Not have sex????? I have a feeling he is not going to like this! :dohh:


----------



## mowat

Oh Sis! Everything crossed for you.


----------



## nessaw

Oh no sis. Big hugs. Keeping everything crossed.xxxx


----------



## Button#

Sis - I'm sorry, keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## PrayingPixie

Sis4Us. I'm so so sorry hun! :( I hope you get your extra sticky rainbow baby soon! :flow:

Tasha: I'm so glad your spotting stopped! :thumbup: That's exactly why DH and I are trying to hold off from BD'ing. For fear of that. Also in our previous mcs DH and I had DTD and then miscarried right after so now he has a fear of causing harm bless his heart, even though we both know he's not to blame for them and that they aren't his fault. <3 So if we can make it to the 2nd trimester this time then we will dtd but that's a few weeks away. Ugh! 

StillPraying: any word from your appt? Inquiring minds want to know! :haha:

Nessaw: congrats on a great scan! :happydance:

Button, how are you doing?

AFM, I've been sick and dealing with life junk going on (ugh) but I have just over a week to go till my appt and 1st scan! I'm excited but nervous too! Praying that will show a very healthy baby and very healthy hb! [-o&lt; Roll on 29th!


----------



## StillPraying

Sis my HCG dropped too remember? It's not over till it's over. :hugs:

Tasha so glad it stopped! :happydance: I asked my Dr about it and she said that spotting after sex has nothing to do with miscarrying it has to do with blood in your cervix which is normal. Since you had spotting I'd call your dr and ask his/her opinion on dtd. 

Yall trying to hold off on dtd...good luck lol my dh would NEVER go for that unless the dr told us we couldn't. :haha:Even with my SCH the dr told us that in the first trimester sex/exercise etc cant affect baby. I found that comforting. It's frustrating though because unless you're doing hardcore drugs, theres really nothing you can do/not do to prevent losses :nope:

AFM appointment went well, baby has grown the correct amount and heartbeat was there :cloud9: she dated me at 6+5 yesterday so I'll be 7 weeks tomorrow. My EDD is 10 April.


----------



## Button#

Stillpraying - I'm glad your appointment went well.

I'm getting a little bit of cramping now and then and I'm tired. Nothing very exciting!


----------



## Tasha S.

Thanks for your advice/support ladies! I had a bit of spotting again today, but only a very little, like traces on my panty liners basically. We didn't dtd, so either it's from yesterday or maybe it wasn't even from dtd yesterday, maybe that only precipitated things because I did have pinkish discharge that morning...who knows! All I know is that we're def taking a break of sex. I'm terrified, and DH feels SOOOO bad about me spotting yesterday, so he's putting my fear above his own desires, bless him! :kiss:

Sis: I'm still hoping for a miracle for you!!! :hugs: I know you're going through such a rough time, a million hugs sent your way!! :hugs: :hugs:

StillPraying: YAYY for a good appointment and good news!!! So happy for you!!! :yipee:

Button: When is your first appointment?? Mine is September 10th at 4pm.


----------



## aknqtpie

Tasha... your first appointment is the day before mine! Mine is Sept 11 at 10:30am :)


----------



## nessaw

I had my booking in appt with the midwife yesterday and my next scan is the 12 wk on 23rd sept. But she said any time I'm worried and stressed and need a reassurance scan just come straight in which is great. My bmi is now under 30 so no consultant and classed as low risk.


----------



## Button#

Glad you have a supportive midwife Nessaw.

I have an appointment on the 1st September but it's only a dr appointment to be referred to the midwife. They just fill out a form with my LMP and blood pressure and stuff and then send it off. I won't get my booking in appointment until 13 weeks, after my 12 week scan.


----------



## Button#

On the plus side I'm 5 weeks today and baby is an apple seed!


----------



## StillPraying

7 weeks today. Baby and I have made it another week!

My sister went in for induction yesterday at 41 weeks. She had her baby sometime last night. They named him Ira, he's their first (and probably last) baby. 
A close friend of mine goes in for her C-section today. This will be her 3rd baby. 
Our Family Readiness Officer just sent out an email announcing 2 new babies in our unit. 
For some reason all of this depresses me and I don't know why.


----------



## PrayingPixie

I know what you mean StillPraying. I think it's because we're kinda afraid to get attached to the babies we are growing now for fear of losing them like the ones we've lost before and then the fear of never being able to hold our baby(ies) in our arms or knowing we should of by now is hard and sad for us so it kinda depresses us. If that makes any sense. :wacko: But we gotta think positive that our turn WILL come and we will have that, too and that all of this will be worth it in the end! :hugs:

AFM, today I woke up at 4:30 am needing to pee (unusual for me) and then went and got back in bed and went back to sleep and woke up again at 9:30 and I've had this strange soreness in my left boob all day long today. I say it's strange because I am one of these women who never get boob symptoms! LOL! :haha: So yeah even with a bra on it's still kinda sore feeling. I'm also hungry and craving cheese and refried beans dip. :haha: So I'm trying to take it as a good thing and trying to trust that it all means that the baby is doing just fine (I hope). I'm also TRYING to not worry lol. Part of me wants to use another digi weeks test in the am with fmu but part of me is scared to because of that stupid one from last time a week ago. UGH! :nope: But my first appt and scan is in a week so I'm trying to remain hopeful but I'm nervous, too. Sigh. Such is the story of our lives though lately, huh? :dohh: Anyways, I hope you ladies are all having a great weekend and that all is going well with you all and your babies! :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Well u can put a :angel: next to me my beta dropped again!! :cry:

Hope U all have Lovely April Babies!!


----------



## Tasha S.

OOoooh, I'm so so so sorry Sis!!! :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## mowat

Oh Sis, just devastated for you.


----------



## PrayingPixie

Awww I'm so so sorry, Sis! :( Please take care of yourself and be kind to yourself and heal both physically and emotionally! Prayers that the next one will be your extra sticky take home rainbow baby and very soon, too! :hugs:


----------



## nessaw

Sis am so sorry.x


----------



## Munchkin30

Sis I'm so so sorry. I know you will get your rainbow and she/he is just getting ready somewhere for you so they're the most perfect rainbow that ever lived. So many massive hugs xx what hallens now? Are you waiting it out? So sorry again my love :cry:


----------



## Munchkin30

Ladies I just want to say thank you so much for all your support when I was having my horrid wobble the other day. Really meant a lot to know once again I'm not on my own and I read and re read your messages even though I wasn't in a place to reply. Seriously, it was massively helpful xx

Lynn welcome :hugs: what a journey! I really pray thus is your rainbow and we're all here for you. Have you got an EDD yet? 

I had my booking in apointment with my normal midwife on Thursday. She was my midwife for my dd and both my losses. She was very sweet and hugged me. She has a granddaughter born when Rowan was due which is hard but I battled through asking her about it. 
I was told after Rowan's diagnosis at the specialist hospital that next time we'd have a scan at 12 weeks there where they could see the blood flow over the heart and tell me if we were high or low risk for heart problems, and if they were at all concerned another one at 15-16 there and my 20 week anomaly scan there too. The consultant who went through the post mortem at my local hospital said the same and so did the bereavement midwives (I have it in writing on an email) I told my midwife this but she says I won't get a specialist scan until 16 weeks :( so grumpy and I so hope she's wrong. Now I'm just waiting for my scan letter to see where it is. If it's at my local hospital we definitely won't announce, but as I'm only 5ft 1 and had a few recent pregnancies I'm going to struggle to hide it :(
Not happy.


----------



## aknqtpie

Sis - I am so sorry :(


----------



## Button#

So sorry Sis.


----------



## PrayingPixie

Ok ladies, I'm not sure if these are good signs or what? Lately I've been getting full pretty quickly when I eat and so have been eating several small "meals" throughout the day. Yesterday (and today) my left boob has been a little sore (unusual for me). Last evening I started getting queasy/nauseated until I ate dinner. Then I felt better. Today though, I seem to be a bottomless pit. :wacko: A penny for your thoughts? :flower:


----------



## Button#

PrayingPixie it's all normal. Your digestive system slows down so you get fuller easier. I've been the same today.


----------



## PrayingPixie

Thanks button! I guess I just got nervous that I went from full fast to suddenly constantly wanting to snack and eat all day today. :dohh: Just hoping it isn't signaling that something bad has happened is all. :blush:


----------



## Munchkin30

At the moment in starving hungry after about an hour of eating and feeling faint and sick. Then I'm full within a few mouthfuls and feeling bloated. Then an hour later I'm so hungry I feel sick again!
But other days i eat 4 doughnuts and a massive pasta meal.
Sound familiar!?!?


----------



## aknqtpie

I will be starving, so I will be prepared to eat a ton, then three bites in I am either full or feeling sick to my stomach.. depending on the food. 

I have now determined I cannot eat ribs.. or corn fritters :(


----------



## PrayingPixie

Omgoodness! At least it's not just me! lol! :haha: Thanks for the reassurance ladies! :flower: I truly appreciate it! :hugs: I've gone off of veggies (except tomatoes) and meat except for tacos and cheeseburgers. :dohh: My poor dh keeps wanting meat that I don't want so winds up cooking 2 meals in one since I only want cheesy things, chicken things, and such. :blush: At least he's being good about it and realizing that I truly cant help it right now. :kiss: I bought a baggie of small mozzerella cheese bites snack things earlier today and the bag of them is already half gone. :blush: As is this box of donuts LOL! :haha: Chicken, cheesy, and sweet is all I seem to want lol! I guess let's see if I'm hungry like this again tomorrow. :haha:
Meanwhile Friday is my first scan. So nervous but a little excited too as I'm trying to think positive that it'll only reveal happy news! [-o&lt; Roll on 29th! 5 days to get through and counting!


----------



## Munchkin30

Praying pixie I'm with you on the cheese! My diet is getting even more limited. I'm already vegetarian, and I have a nut allergy, and I can't eat prawns, runny eggs, spicy food (gives me indigestion) soft cheese etc. I used to live on salmon but I've completely gone off that now, the only fish I can eat (at a push) is tuna. I got my oh to order an Indian on the way home on Friday and my list of demands didn't leave him much room! No meat, seafood or fish, no nuts, no spice. So basically I had poppadoms and plain naan and he got me a lovely spinach and cheese thing too. Mmm. 
Can't decide what to do today. My sis and her kids have left to go on holiday (they've been staying a few days) and oh is away so it's just me and dd. We should be going swimming but I'm not sure either of us can be bothered! Might just go to the shop and buy cheese and donuts and watch netflix all day!!


----------



## nessaw

This is me yesterday. Had breakfast-bacon sandwich lush! Drove back to london from devon. Stopped to get something for lunch tho not that hungry. Ravenous by the time I got out of the shop. 2 bites not hungry again. Got home and gave my lunch to the dogs. Cooked a pizza later as starving. Couldn't finish-dogs got another treat. Starving half an hour later. Mental! Had to open up the caramel sea salt chocs!


----------



## PrayingPixie

Omgoodness. I'm the same way! Can only stand tomatoes, cheesy things, sweet things and chicken and rice! I'll be full (or so I think), walk into a store and see yummy tasty things and be hungry again. :dohh: Get something to snack on and be full again, and then get home and see something else I wanna eat and manage to decide I'm hungry again! :haha: Today I had cheese pizza for lunch. Yum! No idea what to do about dinner but I want chicken spaghetti! :blush: I doubt I will be able to get DH to make me some though as I think he's coming down with the cold I had, bless him. :( 

Meanwhile I used my last digi tests this morning (stupid I know) with fmu and smu and after a week from last time it STILL says 2-3! :grr: Here are my thoughts though and see if you ladies agree with me. While we know that the range for hcg for the 2-3 weeks on the digi is about 200-2000, I would think first of all IF my hcg was dropping that in a week's time it would likely not even register as 2-3 anymore but rather 1-2 as my last hcg blood draw was 1,112 a week and a half ago. I know from experience with a past mmc that I had in 2010 that when a mc or mmc is going on hcg tends to drop quickly (mine dropped by 10k points in just 48 hrs with that past mmc) so since cb digi says that to get 3+ weeks that hcg has to be 2000+ and my last hcg was 1112, I'd be at or below 200 at this point and the test would of read 1-2 instead. Also, between the time of my last blood draw and now my symptoms have increased. I went from peeing about 6-7 times a day to now 9-10 times a day. Since that week I've also had the round ligament pain going on (just had another bit of RL pain less than an hr ago too), big time fatigue (more so than that week of the hcg tests), cravings, etc. So my point is that surely IF my hcg was dropping my symptoms would be lessening along with it, and not increasing especially since I'm still early pregnant and not like I was further on in 1st tri where it would take longer for hcg to come back down. So that is what I'm thinking about this. I also googled (of course) and have found other sites and forums where other women had the exact same experience as me and everything was fine and that these darned cb digis w/ wks are inaccurate and very dodgy! So what do you ladies think? Does my thinking make sense and does it sound like I'm probably right? :blush: Friday cannot come soon enough but I am debating calling my dr office tomorrow and begging for one more hcg to make sure that it is in fact in the 6 week range like it should be. :blush:

But anyways, enough about me. I hope you're all having a great weekend! :hugs:


----------



## Munchkin30

Hi pixie! Yes that does make sense, and although the digis have always been spot on for me, I know from forums that they really need to come with a health warning as the results can vary wildly. I would be a bit stressed about it but it happens soooo much I'd really try not to worry. But yes if you can persuade the dr into another hcg there would be no harm done. 
My appetite today has been awful. Really didn't fancy any dinner but managed pasta in the end. I'm so bloated. I confess I've been in maternity clothes today. They're just sitting in my drawers staring at me from my last pregnancy and my jeans are soooo comfy. I've not even tried my normal jeans for weeks!!


----------



## PrayingPixie

Oh believe me, I still worry and I still fear everyday! I'm still right this minute terrified of either finding my hcg has in fact dropped and/or finding a baby without a hb on friday like last time with my mmc I had back in March. :( It's driving me crazy! :wacko: But I'm trying hard to hold onto my sanity and look at the side of reason (like in my previous thoughts about how I hope that stupid test is wrong) in order to stay calm and peaceful about all of this. If you would please, keep me in your thoughts/prayers that it all turns out with a healthy baby. :blush: Thanks so much! :hugs:

As for the bloating, I keep getting it off and on too. When I have it I truly look pregnant lol! And it's so uncomfortable! So I don't blame you for wearing the maternity clothes! I keep finding myself wearing baggy loose clothes too that are not restricting for the same reason. :winkwink:

I hope you have a great rest of the day! :flower:


----------



## StillPraying

I'm so very sorry sis :cry: keeping you in my prayers!


----------



## Sis4Us

U might want to ask for another blood draw just so u feel better about it B4 Friday!!


----------



## StillPraying

Good Morning ladies, morning sickness has officially arrived. Yesterday the hubby poured me some grape juice which sounded AMAZING and tasted AMAZING also... not 5 min later I puked it up:sick: Today same thing only this time it was a plum. :wacko: yuck. But I am trying to see it as a positive cuz it's a good sign that things are progressing. 

Making me crazy though because one minute I'm starving but nothing sounds good but I eat something little but then I puke it up and on and on the crazy train goes!


----------



## nessaw

At the mo I'm going through a don't know what I want to eat phase. Nothing is really appealing.


----------



## PrayingPixie

Hi ladies! :hi: How are you doing today? I'm going through a constantly hungry stage and wanting to eat everything in sight and DH not wanting to make what I wanna have. So then when I compromise with him on it he only winds up eating a half of what he served himself and then forgets to save his leftovers for me. :dohh:

Well 2 more sleeps till my scan. Boy am I nervous! :wacko: Part of me is like "It's gotta be good news! My symptoms have been good including RLP which I didn't have last time", but part of me is like "but what if it's bad news?" Ugghhh...this carousel ride is not fun! :nope: I really really hope and pray that it is good news so that I can relax just a tiny bit and I DO mean a TINY bit because last march we saw the hb at 6-7 weeks and then at 8.5 weeks no hb. :( So needless to say I am terrified of going through that all over again! :cry: Ugh! But anyways, again I'm gonna try to think positive and stay as calm as I can and not let myself stress too much. I wanted to get another hcg this week but my dr would of wanted me to come to the office that's an hour away instead of the one that's a half hour away and with DH being at work, I just don't have the energy to drive there and back again. The thought of it exhausts me. :sleep: So I decided to wait it out till Friday and just pray that it's good news. 

But anyways, enough about me. How are all of you doing today? I hope you ladies had a great weekend! :flower:


----------



## StillPraying

Praying I know the feeling about your upcoming scan. I think all of us who have experienced losses do. It's like you're excited because you want to see baby and be reassured that so far so good:thumbup:....but then you also are terrified it will be a repeat. ugh. vicious cycle!:muaha:

I'm right there with you Nessaw! everything sounds awful when it comes to food. I find something I can tolerate but once I've had it one time it's no longer tolerable. Except ice cream:icecream:....and cheese...I seem to be okay on that front but that worries me since I am a small person and don't want to gain a million pounds! :shock: I did go for a light jog last night which made me feel better. Chicken Alfredo for dinner tonight!!!

Anyone else having the trouble of all of your clothes just not looking right? It's making me crazy:wacko: I don't feel like I should be in maternity yet but all of my clothes look positively wretched =( 

How are all of you ladies doing today? It's been a little quiet.....


----------



## PrayingPixie

Omgosh StillPraying, I'm all about those same foods! That alfredo you're having tonight sounds wonderful! I am all about dairy and cheese! The more cheesiness the better! Creamy yummy cheese! :haha: DH is making scallopinni chicken with couscous for dinner. Watch me use ranch dressing to dip it in! LOL! That's another thing I'm big on. Ranch! Ranch with fries, ranch with chicken, ranch with rice, etc lol! :blush:
Also, earlier I had a few very mild cramps which caused me to immediately get off my feet (and no, no bleeding nor spotting thank goodness) but thankfully they stopped within a very few mins (from what I've read it sounds like normal growth cramps) and a little bit afterward I started feeling this stitch like pain in my left side and still have it. It's not in my belly area though. It's more in my hip area. But have you ladies had any side stitch like pains? I hope this is normal. Surprisingly this isn't something I recall having before and thought it a bit early to have this kinda/this much growth to cause this pain? :wacko: If it continues tomorrow, I'll call the dr for sure! It's not severe pain or anything like that it's just enough to be annoying every time I get up from sitting and such. Thoughts? :shrug:
BTW, about the clothes, I'm also frustrated as nothing fits me right and because we haven't told anyone yet I don't dare wear anything that is too telling so almost nothing is comfy for me right now. Ugh.


----------



## nessaw

I am a little bit lucky on the clothes front as it's still school hols so can slob around and not worry. From next Monday I'm gonna need to start planning what to wear. I have enough loose tops it's the trousers. I didn't get far enough to buy maternity clothes previously and still feel like it might jinx things to do that. As for food I was starving last night and ate loads of red thai curry. Lush!


----------



## Munchkin30

Hey ladies! 
Yes I'm on really wierd foods still. I had a packet of mini cheddars yesterday, they were the best thing I've ever tasted!! The last couple of dats I've not really eaten much because I think I'm so constipated I can barely eat anything. I'm going to buy a big carton if fresh orange juice today and drink it as hot as I can. Usually helps!
Clothes wise I'm wearing maternity leggings under dresses with big cardigans over. I'm only 5ft 1 and Apple shaped and had a fairly substantial bump in March so I really do look about 6 months! My top bump above my belly button always develops first and it's starting to get hard already! I know it's all digestion though. Bleurgh. I've got some amazing stretchy maternity track suit bottoms, I'm off work today so they're coming out ! I thought I felt some flutters yesterday but I think it was wind. I might try my doppler today, although it'll blatantly just freak me out when I can't find it :(

Did I tell u ladies about the specialist heart scan we were meant to have at 12 weeks? When I had my mw booking appointment she said she was sure it would just be a normal scan and then a specialist one at 16 weeks. I spoke to the bereavement midwife and she said I'm definitely getting the specialist 12 week scan. Hurrah!! 
My mw is very experienced and senior but she thinks she knows everything and there have been a few occasions in my pregnancies when she's got it very wrong. Just waiting for my appointment now!


----------



## Munchkin30

Hoping - 9 weeks today! :happydance:


----------



## Munchkin30

Praying I think the stitch is constipation or wind. I've been doubled over in pain all my pregnancies because of digestive problems xx


----------



## nessaw

Munchkin great news about the scan.
Meant to say that swapping my multivitamins to individual ones has done the trick and I haven't had an upset tummy for a week.


----------



## Button#

Me too Nessaw. I swapped to individual vitamins and I've been fine. Plus the thought of swallowing a big vitamin tablet makes me feel nauseas now so I can't do it.


----------



## Munchkin30

Well I got asked today when the baby was due :( I was so flummoxed I took she's answering then said February because I was so embarrassed!! She was a mum of 3 who's had 3 miscarriages though so I think she was highly attuned. I look for bumps and estimate age gaps of kids all the time. But today I've come home to drink a pint of hot orange juice to tackle this terrible constipation that's obviously making me look rather more preggers than I am!!


----------



## hopingwaiting

HEyy ladies iv been gone for awhile so glad to see everyone!! Im too tired to get on when i get home. Between the nausea all day and at 4 am then the peeing at 1130 pm, 130 am, 330 am im tired!!!! I can not have any sweets at alllll none not even fruit or im sick all day!!!

We need to start bump pictures! i might be as big as a house soon haha!! 

YES 9 WEEKS TODAY!!!!


----------



## hopingwaiting

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a1/Ginasawsum/ddb9747c-7f48-4ae3-90a6-29bc1dc54577.jpg


----------



## mowat

Started spotting last night and I figured this was miscarriage number 4 for sure. Had my first u/s today and unbelievably everything is looking good. Really can't believe it. Just can't even imagine having a baby in April. I guess it might actually be a possibility.


----------



## Munchkin30

Hoping - gorgeous bump. My acupuncturist told me I was 'blooming' tonight :duh:

Mowat - amazing news. So pleased for you. Your chances of mc have dropped so much seeing a heartbeat at this stage :happydance:

My thought for the day....


----------



## Button#

Glad things are looking good Mowat.


----------



## PrayingPixie

Mowat - Yay! So glad everything looked good on scan! :happydance: Did you BD lately? If so that might of caused the spotting! If you saw a hb and the cervix is closed then I think that's a really good sign that is well and will continue to be well! :hugs: But as a normally chronic spotter myself, I totally understand the fear it causes. Just so thankful that you found good news on the scan instead of bad news. :flower:

Munchkin - Thank you for that pic. I need to keep reminding myself of that. I keep on fearing the worst without any obvious reason to (other than the recurrent mcs I've already been through) and need to remember that as of right now, there is no reason that it cant turn out and end differently this time (meaning a healthy little rainbow in my arms in about 8 months). So thank you, again, for posting that. I really needed it. :hugs: Especially since my first scan is in 2 days and I'm about as nervous as a cat in a room full of rocking chairs. :dohh:

Hoping - cute tiny bump going on there! :thumbup:

Button - How are you doing hun?

AFM, 7 weeks today! Just trying to deal with this nervousness and anxiety until my scan on friday. I am having these off and on little pains so I'm praying that they are from growth of the baby and uterus and nothing more sinister. Just 2 more sleeps! :sleep: Roll on 29th! [-o&lt; we see :baby: and a good healthy heartbeat!


----------



## mowat

Thanks everyone. Starting to feel a little bit hopeful!

Nice bump Hoping! I'm really starting to feel it today and I'm only 7 weeks!


----------



## StillPraying

Hello ladies!

Mowat yay for a good scan!

Praying those stich pains are normal! I had them with my DD. Mostly in my sides, pelvis and inner hip area. Fx for a good scan!

Munchkin love the pic. Definitely need to tell ourselves that every day.

Hoping cute mini bump! 

AFM I bought a pair of maternity leggings so I can wear my loose tops.but my uniform for work is the bigger issue, I can't button my top 2 buttons because it's too uncomfortable but I'm not big enough for the maternity uniform. Idk how my belly is already popping out at 7 weeks. I'm not constipated and I don't feel bloated either! Anyone else dry heaving constantly?


----------



## mowat

Needed that pic today Munchkin, thanks.

I feel like I need maternity clothes too. Think I'm going to get pretty big pretty quickly this time.


----------



## aknqtpie

mowat - I am glad everything is looking good!! 

I have had a little bit of ms.. but haven't gotten sick yet. Waking up in the middle of the night to go pee, and just really tired all the time. Hopefully those are all good signs.. of course I worry that they aren't good enough.. like my boobs don't hurt.. enough.. ya know?

Two weeks till I have my dr appointment, I can't wait for the reassurance.


----------



## Button#

I'm dead today, LO woke up 4 times last night.


----------



## Munchkin30

Eek sorry button :( 

Akn i really feel your pain. Im constantly eondering if i'm nauseous enough etc, its horrid. With my mmc i remember feeling better abkit the time it would have stopped growing and i'm constantly looking out for that now.

I just got a call with my 12 week scan. 17th september. I'm terrified!


----------



## StillPraying

Button I definitely understand that one. I felt so bad because I passed out as soon as I got home last night....left DH to deal with the monster! Was supposed to go on a run with a friend too but I can't help it. I get home and I'm too naseous to move and to tired to do anything but just pass out! I'm going to try taking a nap on my lunch break and see if that helps.

Munchkin will that be the special scan for the heart?


----------



## Button#

That's good you've got your appointment Munchkin.

I'm just so glad LO had a nap today so I just laid on the sofa for two hours. Fortunately LO just wants to sit and watch TV now. I'm completely throwing out any rules on how much tv he's allowed to watch for now.


----------



## Munchkin30

Button my DD can now operate Netflix on her own because i'm letting her watch SOOOO much telly. I feel awful about it :( she's watched about 52 episodes of fireman sam in the past month.

Yes the scan is the specialist heart scan, i assume this is also my 12 week dating and booking scan but it's at a hospital in Birmingham an hour away from us so i hope they co ordinate the booking at my local hospital? Although i'll also have my 20 week and probably an extra 16 week scan in Birmingham before my growth scans which will probably be in my local hospital in Burton. That's because my daughter was a titch. The poor think will be radioactive by the time we've finished!


----------



## hopingwaiting

I have my 12 week scan almost at 14 weeks for downs and other things! on the 29th


----------



## Munchkin30

How annoying hoping! Mine have always been pretty much bang on 12 weeks. I'd be very cross if it was that late. Don't they have to do certain tests before 14 weeks?!?


----------



## Button#

I ate a bag of maltesers and don't feel sick yet, yay!

Munchkin - my scans will be all over the place and are a pita to get to. The hospital I'm booking in with is an hour by bus/train in one direction and the one my 12 week scan is in will be an hour by bus/train in the opposite direction. Only 15-20 mins by car but I don't have one any more. Luckily my 20 week scan should be at my local hospital which is a ten minute bus ride.


----------



## PrayingPixie

Awww I can relate to you ladies' fatigue! I actually put myself in bed last night at about 10 pm and passed out while DH watched tv for a little while then woke up at almost 11, put in my progesterone and went back to sleep. I'm normally such a night owl! I've also been waking anywhere from 3-5 am lately needing to pee (which doesn't happen normally for me). I'm even having to force myself to leave the house to go run errands because I'm so tired and the thought of doing them is tiring, too. :blush:
Please keep me and this baby in your thoughts/prayers tomorrow afternoon! My first OB appt and ultrasound! I'm beyond nervous! :wacko: Even though I have no real solid reason to fear the worst, I fear it anyways. Meh. Hopefully we will see baby and a good strong hb tomorrow though and I can quit worrying for a few days. Although since we lost the last one after seeing a hb I'm likely gonna beg for weekly scans. :blush: Can ya blame me? Surely if they have me flagged as high risk that they can get insurance to pay for it (I hope)! :haha:

Well that's about it for now. I hope you're all having a peaceful restful day today/evening. :hugs:


----------



## Munchkin30

Button where are you in London? My sis had one baby at kingston hospital and one at at georges hospital in tooting.

Praying I've got all my thoughts with you tomorrow :hugs: kick up a big fuss and cry until they agree on weekly scans. Let us know as soon as you're done xx


----------



## StillPraying

Had to take a break from work to say hello to you lovely ladies :howdy: Been drowning in paperwork today! 

Praying what time is your apt? You'll be in my prayers! :thumbup: I'm not sure about insurance, I honestly have no idea how that works. I would hope they would throw in a few extra scans for your reassurance though! If not you could look into the private ones!:hugs:

Button what are maltesers?:shrug:

Munchkin the way the Naval Hospital has the scan plan laid out is by "aprox". so they go off your LMP, which we all know is a bit off. then they do a dating scan between 10-12 weeks, a growth check at 15 and then the gender/growth check at 20. they only do early ones if you have had 2 or more consecutive losses or something that puts you as high risk. I assume that is probably about how most hospitals do things but who knows :shrug: 

So glad I'm not the only one who's been overdoing the TV time. I think DD has seen every season of Curious George/Dragon Tales/Super Y and Jake & the Neverland Pirates. Her new show is something called "Justin Time" lol My DH says "if we're going to let her watch so much then it needs to be educational ones only!" Netflix is obliging :haha:

I have my next appointment on the 5th of September, but I don't believe there will be a scan :nope: sadly I believe it will just be blood tests and paperwork. Joys. On a happy note I do have tomorrow and Monday off for Labor Day weekend! =) I told my DH I was seriously contemplating taking leave just so I can suffer first Tri at home! 

I have learned a tip i'd like to share with yall regarding nausea! I've found that not only small meals but small bites and lots of breaks in eating. It helped me today immensely. After each bite I'd take a break before eating more. and tiny tiny sips of whatever I was drinking. Hope it might help yall too :hugs:


----------



## PrayingPixie

Thanks so much Munchkin and Still! My appt is at 2pm EST. UK is 5 hrs ahead of me so that will be 7pm your time. <3 I am nervous as all get out! Even my appetite is less today which isn't helping my paranoia any! :dohh: I definitely plan to kick up a fuss and ask for extra scans! :haha: Provided that this one goes well of course! :winkwink: Anyways, DH is hungry for dinner so I better go. I had a late snack before he got home so I'm not very hungry. :dohh: I will let you ladies know how it goes as soon as I get home afterward and get online. The office is an hour away so I have no idea what time it will be when we get back and I finally get online. My BFF has made me promise to let her know first so I'm sure she will take up a bit of time on me when I get back lol. Talk to you ladies tomorrow! :hugs:

[-o&lt; Please let there be a baby & strong hb! [-o&lt;


----------



## mowat

Everything crossed for you Pixie!


----------



## Munchkin30

Eurgh it's 5.54am and I've been awake for the past hour for no good reason. Today's going to be a fun day at work! Not. Pixie I'll be waiting for that update, your friend had better not take too much time up! 

StillPraying - those scans sound about right although we don't get a 16 week one normally. My growth scans will be more like 32 and 36 weeks as it looks like her growth dropped off later on. They'll tgen decide whether to induce early but ok sure my next one will be fine. She was 3kg (6lb 9) but born at 42 weeks.


----------



## nessaw

Good luck pixie.x


----------



## Button#

Munchkin I'm in south east London. I'll be booked in with the PRUH in Orpington but I'm hoping for a home birth.

Stillpraying - maltesers are yummy, they're malt honeycomb balls covered in chocolate.

Pixie - good luck!


----------



## Munchkin30

I know, your poor USians missing out on maltesers. Shall we send you a consignment?? 
Button good on you with the home birth. I tried to get to a midwife led birth centre last time but my dd was too overdue and I wouldn't be allowed this time because of her size and the lovely 3rd degree tear! And all my babies have now been born in our local hospital and they now have a pool so I'm hoping for a waterbirth there. Ooh what a dream!


----------



## nessaw

Omg I love maltesers!


----------



## Button#

I tried for a water birth with DS but I ended up having to be transferred to the labour and delivery ward because my contractions were too short to push him out. I'm hoping that staying at home will help me stay relaxed and I can just get on with it. I hated the drive to the hospital.


----------



## PrayingPixie

T-minus 3 hours and counting! The nervousness and anxiety are starting to get to me. I don't know how I'm gonna sit still in the waiting room at the dr's office. I'm also feeling really pissy and irritable today. (I'm guessing a mixture of hormones and nerves.) I've already gotten mad at DH 3 times today. First time was when he woke me up by chatting at me at 8 am when I didn't even have my eyes open yet and wanted to sleep some more! :trouble: Seriously! I was like WTH dude? Do you have no idea how tired I am and you're waking me up and talking to me while I'm this sleepy, don't have my eyes open and no coffee yet! What on earth is your problem? lol! Then got mad at him again for something else and now mad at him yet again when he said that his co worker's lunch break is scheduled over my appt time and that unless he's willing to take an earlier or later lunch I might have to go alone! The hell you say!!! :growlmad: He's already cleared this with his manager (who conveniently isn't in today) for the time to go take me (he's working from home today) and he'd better come with! Unless he wants me exploding on him for the first time in a while he'd better make darn sure he is with me for this appt no matter what! I've also been gagging easily again this morning so I am guessing that's a form of ms? :shrug: Anyways, hopefully once I see baby and hopefully a good strong hb in about 3 hrs that I'll calm down more and not feel like such a ball of nerves that's ready to rip my DH's head off! :wacko: 
Well that's about it for now. I'm just trying to get some of this off my chest so I don't blow up at DH and cause an angry riff between us on the way to the dr's office. Besides, I need to go have a wee again (already 4th time today lol). Talk to you ladies later and will post my update asap! :hugs: Thank you all for your thoughts/prayers/and well wishes! I really appreciate them! <3


----------



## aknqtpie

Good luck Praying! 

I would bite my OH's head off too.


----------



## PrayingPixie

I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack! And..... :happydance: baby with adorable little flickering hb of 140 bpm!! :yipee: :cloud9: I am really relieved that baby is doing well. The MW said that that is in normal range for this gestation and baby measured in at 6 wks 6 days and given that I know when I ovulated and thus when I conceived and the time it takes baby to implant it really is still right on par. They said my EDD is Apr 18th but I doubt I will get that far. I just know my body. So she wants to see me back in 2 weeks to check on baby again (I tried to get her to agree to 1 week but she said she'd rather try to get me further along before we recheck as that makes our likelihood of mc much much lower.) So for now I'm happy but it will be a loooooooooong 2 week wait! :dohh: But I also think that if we do see hb again in 2 weeks that I will begin to relax a bit more after seeing it twice due to the fact that we lost the last one back in march after seeing the hb the first time and didn't the 2nd time so if we can still see a hb the 2nd scan this time, I think that will really reassure me and help me get a little more relaxed with things. Meanwhile all my symptoms and everything else she said seem perfect and for me to stay on the baby aspirin the whole pregnancy and the prog up till 12 weeks. I'd love to think about reaching that goal but in order to try to not cause myself more anxiety than what I already get to deal with, I'm gonna take this one goal at a time. The first goal is for baby to still have a hb in 2 weeks and still be growing normally. Then it will be to reach 10 weeks and still have a hb then. Then 12 weeks. So yeah one little goal at a time. But for now, for today, my baby is alive and well and I'm happy with that! :thumbup: I'm just praying that it stays that way and we don't go through a repeat of last time! :blush:


----------



## mowat

Amazing news Pixie! Woop woop!

Yum, Maltesers are yummy! Poor Amercians, you seem to have such a limited selection of chocolate. I went to university with an American, and she was always bringing bars home to the states.


----------



## Munchkin30

Congratulations pixie, amazing news. Knew it would be fine :) glad you're getting more scans, I'm starting to go a bit mad 2 weeks after my last scan!!

Massive :hugs:


----------



## Munchkin30

Ps I've been checking this all evening and read your update but then fell asleep in front of the telly before I could reply and only just woke up! :duh:


----------



## Tasha S.

YAYYY PrayingPixie!! Good news!!! :happydance:


----------



## StillPraying

Yay praying! ! :hugs: so happy! One appointment at a time :) 

my symptoms weren't as bad today so of course I now feel doomed :( I'm 8 weeks today....


----------



## PrayingPixie

https://tinypic.com/r/14982td/8

Awww thank you ladies!! I SO appreciate all of your support and thinking of us and praying for us! :hugs: I've attached the scan pic so I hope it loads correctly! It was such a relief to see that little hb flickering away on the screen! :cloud9: I literally was grinning like goof and when the ultrasound tech turned on the audio so we could hear the hb I melted into a puddle. I'm already in love with this baby even though I'm still afraid to get too excited. But in order to not overwhelm myself I am taking this one appt at a time, one goal/milestone at a time. I want to get to my next appt in 2 weeks and still see baby and hb. Then get to 10 weeks and still see hb. Then to 12. I figure this way I am not getting completely overwhelmed with the worrying over coming off of the prog at 12 weeks (I plan to push for one more week though and to come off at 13 weeks instead hehe) and if baby will make it to 12 weeks, and instead accomplish one goal at a time. Which right now the goal is 8 weeks with a hb then 10 weeks. I do think though that if we can see a hb again in 2 weeks that I'll begin to let myself get a little more excited about this pregnancy and get a little more relaxed about it and not quite as paranoid. I really wanna get to 10 weeks though with baby still alive and well since that will put us past the gestation at which we lost the last one back in march and then of course to 12 weeks. :thumbup: Although I know I wont be fully relaxed until baby is in my arms lol! :blush: But I'm sure that goes without saying. :winkwink: But for now and for today, I know my baby is alive and doing well and that is good enough for now. :happydance: Now, roll on Sept 12th! :)

I hope you ladies are having a great start to the weekend! :hugs:

StillPraying, I asked the MW today about symptoms and how they will be strong one day and not so much the next (like especially how I keep being ravenous one day and not hungry the next) and she said it's completely normal and that it's just the fluctuations in the hormones! Which was very reassuring to me so hopefully that helps you, too! Hopefully tomorrow they will be right back again and all will be well! :hugs:

Tasha, thanks! :flower:

Munchkin, awww bless your heart! That's ok! I figure if someone doesn't reply right away there is usually a reason for it and that they will soon as they can! :hugs:

Mowat, thank you! :flower:


----------



## mowat

Spotting is back. Don't see the doctor until Wednesday. Hoping she'll agree to lots of scans.


----------



## StillPraying

Oh Mowat I'm sorry that's such a terrible feeling, so nerve racking! Keeping my Fx for you. Did you call your dr to see what he/she says?:hugs:

Thanks praying that is reassuring. I'm hoping they'll do a scan on Friday but I highly doubt it:growlmad: how strange to hope I wake up puking my brains out in the AM:dohh:


----------



## Munchkin30

Praying - love your comment "I won't truly relax til baby's in my arms" good luck with that! Then you spend your life checking it's still breathing, eating, pooing, weeing, crying etc but at least you can keep an eye on them I suppose where as now without the scans we know nothing!!

Sorry about the spotting mowat, it really does sound like some women just spot and some don't. Push for all the reassurance you can get. 

StillPraying I hate fluctuating symptoms. Some days I feel really nauseous and can't fave anything and others I just want to eat everything. I'm also spending my life comparing how I feel with previous pregnancies having had 2 successful first tris and a mmc where baby had stopped growing by now but I didn't have any signs at all it had gone wrong til my 12 week scan! It's making me crazy. Tmi I did a number 2 this morning and now I'm worried I'm not constipated enough! And if I have ANY energy I ruin and waste it by worrying it means everything's going wrong!! 

And I've now tried my Doppler twice, at 9 and 9+2 and no luck :( I couldn't try for long each time and I know it's early but that's making me crazy. I'm desperate for the reassurance of hearing the heartbeat but terrified of not hearing it again. Grrr. Wish I didn't even have the damn thing now!!


----------



## Button#

Pixie - great news about your scan!

Mowat - fingers crossed it's just harmless first tri bleeding, you may have a cervical erosion. They're common in pregnancy and completely harmless.

Munchkin - I think I found the hb at 10 weeks when I was pregnant with DS. 

I'm not too bad this morning. I managed to eat a fair bit of my tea last night and I had quorn sausages which are high in protein so maybe that helped. If it was that I'll be eating them for every meal for the next 3 months!


----------



## PrayingPixie

Aww mowat, I'm sorry the spotting is back. :( Try to keep your feet up and drink lots of water if you can. I do know how nerve wracking it is though. I hope you can get some reassurance soon! Is there any chance you can maybe get a private scan between now and the next scheduled one? I'd be worrying out of my mind too. :hugs: Prayers that all is well! :flow:

StillPraying, I'm glad it helped a little. I hope you wake up ready to :sick: too :haha: I still don't have ms yet and only just gag easily so believe me, I know the worry! :hugs:

Munchkin, you're so right! I'll never quit worrying lol but it's true that in between we know nothing! I too find myself analyzing my symptoms and comparing them to the past and such. :dohh: And try to remember that even at 9 weeks baby is still tiny and gonna be hard to find with the doppler but believe me, I know that worry all too well. I pray you find it again soon! :hugs: When is your next scan again? And if its too far off any chance you can get a cheap private one? Prayers that baby is doing just fine! :hugs:

Button, I'm glad that the tea and sausages seemed to of helped. :thumbup: 

AFM, I did a stupid. :( I got to inspecting my scan pic (the one I attached to my last pic via link, did you ladies get to see it?) and thought to myself wow that's a big looking yolk sac! I hope that's a good thing and yeah that's when I stupidly went to dr google. :dohh: Sigh. I dunno what to think now. Too small a yolk sac can tend to end in mc and so can too large a yolk sac! :dohh: So yeah I'm back to worrying. Since I saw the mw yesterday instead of the dr (the mw was the one on duty, not the dr) I dunno if she actually got to look at my scan before seeing me and speaking with me or if she did if she even knows what to watch out for on a scan. :wacko: I know the ultrasound tech spoke with her briefly while i was getting redressed after the scan but of course I have no idea what was said. All I know is that the mw said that everything looked great. :dohh: Now that said, I don't recall the tech measuring the YS at all during the scan. She only measured gestational sac, baby, and baby's hb. So yeah now I'm back to worrying and have 2 long weeks to wait till my next scan which should have baby at 8+6 at that point IF all goes well! Ugghhh why do I go shooting myself in the foot like that and get worried again after finally being calm for a day? :dohh: Does anyone know anything about YS vs. embryo/preg health? :blush: Thoughts?? :blush:


----------



## StillPraying

Oh my goodness praying! You need some of my zoloft!:haha: lol don't add to your worries and stress. The ultrasound tech would have told the mw if there is even the slightest concern. I can promise you that. Focus on the fact thatso far you have a little one measuring right where it should with a perfect hb.:hugs:

I swear you ladies from the UK a re my favorite. I'm learning so many interesting and random things about the difference between your side of the globe and ours! Tea and sausages. ....lol so is it true that Tea is a big thing over there?


----------



## PrayingPixie

StillPraying, LOL!! I know right! :rofl: It's like I cant help it! :dohh: I'm gonna try to think positive that all is well and that baby will be fine! Emphasis on 'TRY'! LOL! :haha: Darnit if 2 weeks away isn't a long time! :growlmad: I wish she'd of gone for 1 week like I tried to get her to! :haha:

As for the brits vs. us, there are many differences and yes they are serious about their cuppa tea! lol! I've visited the UK a few times myself in the past and it's a beautiful country and rich in history but they are quite different than us here in the states but there are also some similarities too. :thumbup: I have nothing but love for them! :flower:


----------



## StillPraying

I'm honestly quite fascinated now lol sometimes it's easy to forget that not everyone lives the same as you ya know? I mean besides 3rd world countries, you kinda forget that things in other countries are quite different! Even the differences here among the states are interesting. Sorry lol I'm rambling. 

I did get my wish of waking up sick though :blush: lol


----------



## PrayingPixie

Aww yay for being sick! LOL! While miserable I'm sure you feel reassured! :flower: So for you, I'm glad it came back! :haha: I had a feeling all would be fine! :hugs:

And yeah it's really interesting the differences in lifestyles and culture. I've always enjoyed learning about the uniqueness of it, too. :thumbup:


----------



## mowat

Am I the only Canadian here? We're kind of like you Americans, but probably more like the English. We drink quite a bit of tea. Although I lived in England for a year, and I drank way more tea then. I remember it being really hard finding a coffee shop!

Spotting again last night, but it has stopped again today. I talked to my clinic on Wednesday and they said it was perfectly normal for twins. Oh, did I mention I'm pregnant with twins? Tee hee. See the doctor on Wednesday and I'm hoping she'll order another scan soon.

What kind of doppler do you have Munchkin? I'm planning on getting one, but hopefully not too soon. I know some people don't find anything until at least 12 weeks or even later. Think it has a lot to do with how your body is shaped (where the baby is sitting and so on).


----------



## Button#

Lol I meant tea as in my evening meal! A lot of people call it tea instead of dinner, I only really call it dinner if I'm going out to eat. I am a tea drinker but haven't really fancied it since I got nauseas.

Mowat - wow twins, very exciting!


----------



## mowat

Oh right, that kind of tea! I worked at a store when I lived in the UK and I was always using words customers wouldn't understand----vest was one of them, means something completely different to me.


----------



## Munchkin30

Mowat twins?!? When the heck did you find out? And why weren't we told?!? Mines the hi bebe, meant to be really good and always worked eventuslly kn the past but I never tried this early before. 

Praying pixie I could get a private scan, I did with my previous pregnancies but I'd kind of decided I find having the scan more stressful than not! I think I'm actually getting phobic. I get really panicy and shaky just thinking about it. Hence trying the Doppler, but now that's getting stressful too! 

Reading your post made me so sorry for you but also strangely reassuring because all your googling is pretty crazy and there's no way in the world you should be worried about the size of the sack. The reason it's reassuring is because if you're as crazy as me and I'm sure everything's ok with you then things might just be ok for me too. Keep off google!! I'm totally barred now. If I'm worried I Facebook my best b and bump friend instead. Have you got a friend, or us, you can message your worries to instead of googling?!


----------



## PrayingPixie

LOL! Ok ok I'll stay away from google. :haha: :blush: I don't think I'm crazy though as in insane like but maybe a little nuts just because the darn paranoia hits due to having had the losses I've had. :blush: I'm gonna try to think positive and just hope for the best and try to not worry. Now if my symptoms disappear or dissipate then I'll worry and call the dr about it but until then, I think you and StillPraying are right, that I'm jumping the gun and worrying too quickly. :blush: But surely you cant really fully blame me right? :wacko: So back to my original goal of making it to my 9 week ultrasound in 2 weeks and hopefully still seeing baby and hb. :flower: I'll just focus on that and try to put all else out of my mind! :thumbup: Thanks for listening to me though and hopefully you don't think I'm truly completely insane! :(


----------



## Munchkin30

Sorry praying pixie I hope it didn't come over like I thought you were mad, I really don't, and I totally don't blame you at all. I suppose I realised it's perfectly normal for us to have moments like that and look for every little thing to worry about, we're all doing it and it's completely natural. But it doesn't mean the things we are worrying about are any more likely to be true than if we were just in blissful ignorance. And I was relieved you, who are totally sane with no solid reason to worry about this pregnancy other than past experience, are doing just the same as I would! And it doesn't mean anythings wrong.
Does that make sense!?

I'm trying to be a bit more positive and I listed all the scans I've had, 11 altogether. 7 were good news and only 4 bad so I should have more positive than negative associations with scans but it just shows we fixate on the negative.


----------



## StillPraying

There's another meaning for vest? Here it's a sleeveless jacket. Usually has pockets and stuff. Fishers/hunters use them a lot. 

I'm a tea drinker also but being American I'm also a coffee fanatic. 

Anyone else have the urge to clean/organize everything? I keep trying but then I get nauseous and have to stop. So it is slow going. I want to clean out everything so we can get rid of stuff we don't need to be holding on to especially since we'll be moving to a bigger house. Less stuff to move!


----------



## PrayingPixie

StillPraying, right! That's what a vest is to me, too! :shrug:


Munchkin, I understand and thanks for your kind words! :hugs:


I am about to go outta my mind! It seems my main big craving is banana shakes and banana pudding and I am craving one or the other right now but it's also 8:36 pm here right now. :dohh: I'm waiting on DH to finish making dinner (spaghetti bolg) and a new Doctor Who is coming on in about 20 minutes and I know DH wont want to go anywhere at that point nor will I (not to mention I'm too tired to venture out this evening as well). I think I'll go rummage through my pantry and see if I can find a box of banana instant pudding or I might go outta my mind! :blush: I want banana sweets so badly! LOL!! :haha: For some reason this baby loves banana it seems! LOL! :haha:


----------



## StillPraying

Not me. It's all string cheese and cheeseburgers and popsicles. And spaghetti os??? None of these are regular foods for me. I love fruit but lately it makes me hurl like all the time.


----------



## PrayingPixie

Still praying, I meant spaghetti bolognaise. It's basically a meaty spaghetti. DH wanted meat, I didn't so the spaghetti was a compromise.:winkwink: My cravings are banana stuff, sweet stuff, and cheesy stuff! Right now I think it's a girl but we'll see. :haha:


----------



## Munchkin30

Ladies out vest is like a sleeveless t shirt you wear under your clothes in the winter to keep warm! You get thermal ones and actually long sleeve ones too. Mmm cozy!

I used to eat loads of bananas but I just can't be bothered with them at the moment. They're not making me feel sick, I just don't fancy them. I don't really fancy much at the moment other than cereal, although I did have yummy smoked salmon yesterday after being off fish. Maybe that's a bad sign?? 

What's everyone up to today? X


----------



## nessaw

Hi all. Today is my last day before going back to school. Am walking dogs and swimming. Going to a cricket match and painting my toe nails. Yesterday I had a serious wobble as I had a sore left leg. For the 4 days before I had the last scan with the twins I had terrible sciatica down my last leg. It was a sign of the twin to twin transfusion. So now am paranoid that it means something has happened. It's amazing how I can go from 100% positive to 100% negative in the blink of an eye.
Yup a vest you wear under a shirt/top. What you're describing we'd prob call a waistcoat.
Mowat congrats on the twins. You sound remarkably calm. I was in shock for days! Are they identical or fraternal?


----------



## Munchkin30

Eurgh nessaw I'm having a really paranoid day too. Still can't find the stupid heart beat on the stupid Doppler :( despite swearing I wouldn't I'm now looking at private scans, not easy to organise at 7.50am on a Sunday morning!

Isn't the sciatica just a symptom of the transfusion? I've never heard it as a bad symptom of anything else and I know it's very common in pregnancy. I understand why it would very worrying but I don't think it's a sign of anything else xx


----------



## nessaw

I know you're right but it's really freaking me out. Can't wait to be back to work with no time to dwell on things.
Can you not get a scan through your epu?


----------



## Munchkin30

I don't know. I've never gone directly to them, wouldn't they just say no and stop being so mental??


----------



## Munchkin30

I think I might have heard something - I waited til I had a full bladder then tryed again and right in the middle about 1cm above public line I heard my heartbeat but something syncopated and very fast underneath? It didn't register on the digital screen on my Doppler but there was definitely something dufferent going on. Thoughts?!?


----------



## nessaw

Have never used one but that position sounds like how I've heard people describe finding it.
With your history I doubt they would say no. If they do you're only back where you were booking a private one. My midwife told me just to take my notes and turn up if I needed to.


----------



## PrayingPixie

Aww Nessaw, I'm sorry about the sciatica. I know how painful that can be! :( Hopefully it's just normal from pregnancy and doesn't mean anything bad is going on. I hope you can get reassurance soon! :hugs:

Munchkin, that does sound like the heartbeat and the location it would be this early on. If it sounded fast like galloping hooves then that's the baby! :thumbup: But you know I understand the paranoia. :blush:

AFM, when I woke up and peed for the first time today at 4 am I noticed a tiny bit of pink on the toilet paper. :wacko: But I am also on progesterone capsules (intravaginally) which are the same color of pink on the outside of them. Now normally I don't see residue from that coating and only have one other time in the past before this pregnancy. So I'm trying to hope that the pink I saw this morning was in fact from the capsules and wasn't pink blood spotting. :wacko: In order to save you asking, no I haven't BD'ed since right after ovulation. Every time DH and I have DTD in first tri with the last pregnancies it's ended in MC/MMC so dh blames himself and is paranoid of causing another mc, bless him. :kiss: So we're waiting till 2nd tri before we resume that (if we can get to that point). But I've also been so tired I don't think I'd have the energy to do it even if he wanted to. :haha: But anyways I digress. Seeing the pink this morning, even though it was only one time, has me a little worried even though I'm trying to not worry. And yes Munchkin, I'm staying away from google! :blush: But if my dr office is open tomorrow (tomorrow is labor day) then I might try to see if they will sneak me in for a little reassurance since I still have a long wait ahead of me until my next scheduled scan. Private ones around here are so darn expensive! :wacko: Thoughts about the pink I saw? Do you think it was more likely I just happened to see the coating again this morning for the first time in a while? Or maybe more likely pink blood? I dunno what to think! :nope: Ugh! :(


----------



## Munchkin30

Praying pixie what numpty made the covering on progesterone pills pink for goodness sake !!? You could ask your dr but if it's just a tiny bit, even if it was blood, you probably just need towait and see if theres any more.
We've not DTD since I last ov'd either, it's on my list of 'not worth the risk' 

I'm feeling a bit better because I've been feeling really nauseous. OH made coffee earlier and the smells making me wretch even 2 hours later at the other end of the house! I've made enchiladas for dinner so I'm praying
I can face them!!


----------



## nessaw

It sounds like the coating pixie. Have you had any since?
We've dtd a couple of times a week since bfp. I feel guilty cos I won't leave him be during ov then he says I only want him for his sperm!


----------



## Button#

It does sound like the coating Pixie.

I hope you can eat your dinner Munchkin, I struggled with mine and it was a roast which is my favourite.

My poor OH isn't allowed within 3mts of me at the moment, let alone DTD. Straight after O I had spotting for 8 days so didn't want to DTD, then he felt grotty and then I felt nauseas since the day I got my BFP. Poor bloke will just have to wait.


----------



## Munchkin30

OH had to serve the enchiladas because I felt so sick but I ploughed through a couple of them very slowly and they were gorge! I've been off veggies but covered in tomato sauce and cheese they were lovely. 
Dd missed her nap today so she's in bed fast asleep! She's often not asleep til 9.30 so it's lovely x


----------



## nessaw

Am hungry and nauseous but don't know what I want to eat!
Had a lovely burger and salad for dinner but it was ages ago.


----------



## Button#

Ashley missed his as well, but he's missed the last 3 and last night woke up at 1 for and hour and a half. It's exhausting, he's trying to drop the nap but he's not really ready as he gets so over tired. I feel so much worse when I've had to get up with him.


----------



## PrayingPixie

Aww thanks ladies! No, there hasn't been any more since so I think I'm gonna chock it up to that. I do keep "checking" every time I use the bathroom too lol! :blush: But it's been clear, thank God! :thumbup: So hopefully that's all it was. I'm gonna just stop worrying and think positive. I'm not sure what the brand/company is that makes the prog capsules but I am thinking about calling the pharmacy to try to find out as I think a phone call or letter to them asking them to change the capsules' coloring is something they need to do. I know there are plenty of us on prog who have had prior mcs/mmcs and anytime we see any pink on the tissue at all it of course worries us and it's not nice to wind up worrying without need to just because it was the capsules' coating. So hopefully if I explain that to them they will see a need to change it. Their 200 mg dosage is a creamy yellow color and a little bigger than their 100 mg ones. I'm on 300 mg at bedtime each night so I have to put 3 of them in each night. So if they could change these pink to yellow also and keep the size the same then this wont happen again to me or anyone else. It's just a thought but I guess I figure that if I don't make them aware that likely no one else will. :shrug: If they choose not to then that is their choice but it doesn't hurt to ask right? :blush: Anyways, yeah I'm sure it was the coating and I'm just gonna think positive and wait till my next scan unless something big/obvious happens between now and then (which hopefully nothing will lol). :thumbup:

As for you ladies' nausea, earlier while at church I had this crazy urge to gag. I have no idea why but I wound up gagging because of it about 2-3 times. I am guessing this is a form of ms and had a brief pain along my right side earlier (like RLP) so I am also taking that as a good sign and going with it. 
Enchiladas does sound good but like you, Munchkin, I've gone off of veggies other than tomatoes. :haha: And yes cheesy I am also all about! :haha:

I def agree with you both Button and Munchkin about DTD. It's def gonna wait as it's def not worth the risk! When DH and I finally talked about it last night and he told me how he felt and how he blamed himself for our prior losses I felt like I wanted to cry. I hated that he blamed himself so I told him it wasn't his fault and it wasn't my fault either. It's just something that happened. But I also know that the saying goes that "it's easy to end a bad pregnancy but hard to end a good one." so that helped him a bit and it helps me too. :) I'm just glad that he and I are both on the same page about waiting till 2nd tri to DTD. Then I don't have to feel bad about depriving him hehe. :haha: Nor does he! :thumbup: 

Well I gotta run for now. I hope you ladies have a good rest of your Sunday. I gotta go to church again soon so talk to you ladies later. Oh and thank you so much for being patient with me and my ridiculous freaking out. :blush: I promise I'm trying to do better! :flower:


----------



## StillPraying

Evening Ladies!

Haha Praying, we all have our crazies and that's what we're here for. support each other through the mental freak outs!:haha: wow I cannot believe they would make those pink! What idiots! I'd definitely write a letter. you should be able to find out how if you google whatever the company is that produces them. I'm with you on the gagging thing. I do that all the time. Go into the bathroom and think i'm going to throw up but just sit there and gag/dry heaving. 

Munchkin I don't know much about dopplers as dh said hell no cuz it would be just one more thing to make myself crazy with lol I have heard a lot of women say they couldnt find it till 2ndtri.mmm enchiladas! I was going to make some tonight actually but after a whole day at SeaWorld I was too tired/lazy. DD loved SeaWorld though. 

Nessaw so sorry about your sciatica:hugs: that sounds dreadful! Can you take anything for it? Is it something you usually have or only during pregnancy?

AFM I cannot tell if I'm hungry or nauseas or both :wacko: Plus food is the devil. liquids are even worse. On an even worse note, we had to fire our babysitter today...and don't have one for Tuesday when both DH & I have to work. I would kill to be a SAHM:cry: Truly I would. I should have when I had the chance to be done with my work but let others talk me into staying which I'm fearing was a big mistake. :cry: Sorry I know I'm whining I'm just really panicking.


----------



## Munchkin30

StillPraying sorry a lot your babysitter, what happened? Childcare is so stressful! 

Praying pixie you are not being mental it's completely understandable but definitely write to that company, they probably haven't even thought about it!

On the subject of it being easy to end a bad pregnancy but hard to end a good one, I'm reassured by how hard it's been to end all of my pregnancies. With my DD I was using the breast pump, drinking raspberry leaf tea, sticking evening primrose oil up there, riding on bumpy roads, having sex and currys and had 3 cervical sweeps and she still was born very slowly at 42 weeks! With my mmc the baby stopped growing at 8+6 and I had no spotting or sign of anything nearly a month later. I had to have maximum drugs to induce. Same with my 21+3 loss, it took every type of induction drug to get my body to give her up. I've only ever (touch wood) spotted once in a pregnancy around implantation. I feel reassured that my body hangs on to baby's for dear life, sadly whether they're healthy or not!!


----------



## Button#

What a nightmare Stillpraying. I hope you work something out.


----------



## Button#

I had my GP appointment. Got referred to the midwife and to the hospital for my scan. Got the form sent off for my maternity exemption certificate and got a prescription for prochlorperazine for my nausea.


----------



## Tasha S.

Hi ladies!!

Nessaw: Eeeek! Sorry about the sciatica. I had that at the end of my last pregnancy, it's awful! I had to sleep in a chair, I couldn't even lie down! :wacko: I found that acupuncture helped a bit. Maybe a chiropractor would help too? I hope you find something! xox

StillPraying: I hope you're able to find a babysitter that you trust! :hugs:

Button: YAY! Do you have a date for your scan yet??

AFM: I found baby's heartbeat with my doppler yesterday morning for the first time!!! :cloud9: 186 bpm. I found it a few times in the evening too, but only quickly, as baby would move down, and then I would lose it. :kiss: I think the thing with the doppler is that you can't freak out if you can't find the hb. And if you're able to hear it, it's a plus! I'm very very slim too (5'4'' & 110lbs), so that makes it easier!


----------



## Button#

Yay for finding the HB Tasha!

They only sent the form off today so I have to wait for a letter. Hopefully by the end of the week.


----------



## Munchkin30

Well for me the 12 week scans are like buses! Waited ages and now I've got 2. The first is my normal dating and booking scan at my local hospital which is 2 weeks tomorrow, then the next day I've got the cardiac scan in Birmingham. I'd kill for a scan now and I'll have 2 in 2 days!!


----------



## PrayingPixie

Munchkin - Awww I understand. After my rough time last night I wish I could have another scan today to make sure all is well and baby still has a hb! (I'll explain more in a min.)

Button - YAY! Please let us know when the scan is and we can countdown the days with you! :flower:

StillPraying - Oh no! Poor you! I hope you guys can find a new babysitter that you can trust or work something out! You certainly don't need more stress! :nope: :hugs:

Tasha - Awwww yay! :happydance: I'm so happy for you that you found the hb! That must be so reassuring! :thumbup: I cant wait till I'm far enough along to find my baby's hb, too. I'll have to find my doppler in storage and pull it out lol! :haha:


AFM, I had a bit of a rough time last night. :( I've been kinda constipated lately (even though I drink tons of water) and I got to cramping pretty badly late at night, had a BM and then continued to cramp afterward for a few minutes (no bleeding nor spotting). I was laying in bed and they had finally settled down but my uterus and abdomen still felt tender but I knew it was time to put my progesterone in and immediately after doing so it triggered another contraction like cramp that had me moaning and breathing through it before it finally fully stopped. Those kind of cramps really scare me. :( I had another couple of smaller cramps this morning followed by another BM this morning and thankfully it didn't cause any cramps afterward. I also drank a large sweet tea yesterday afternoon (I was dying for something other than water and I only drink sodas a very little bit and only the kind that don't have the high fructose corn syrup in them), and I drink 1 cup of coffee in the mornings almost daily so I'm wondering if that sweet tea had anything to do with it. Also, of course, I'm hoping and praying that baby is still ok after that misery last night. :wacko: I had tried to call my dr office to speak to the nurse and get a little reassurance but they aren't open today because it's labor day. :nope: Ugh. So I guess I will call them tomorrow. :shrug: Does anyone know if this sounds normal at all? Also to go from constipated to 2 BMs in less than 24 hrs? :shrug: See. This is why I wanted another scan after a week, instead of 2 weeks! :dohh: Maybe I'll call them tomorrow and beg for one sooner. :blush:


----------



## Munchkin30

Eek. I've had lots of constipation, really painful cramps, just horrid. I've had it with all my pregnancys, just doubled up in pain. 

Well I've now also had my first consultant apointment through which is also 2 weeks tomorrow. It's gonna be a busy couple of days so I hope oh can stay off work :( but we're going on holiday on the Saturday after so hopefully we can go with some relief and reassurance.


----------



## Button#

I'm sure everything is fine pixie. Constipation can cause cramps.

You are going to be busy Munchkin. I hope those two weeks fly by for you.


----------



## StillPraying

Opposite problem for me.... diarrhea pretty much every morning. Not ms. I have all day sickness. Wanted to clean the house today but couldnt. Barely got myself to the interview with the new sitter (she is fantastic). Everything makes me throw up or feel like I'm going to throw up or worse it comes out the other end (so sorry TMI). I don't know how I'm going to survive work tomorrow :(


----------



## mowat

Trying to catch up---a lot happened over the weekend! We decided to go camping---of course my spotting got worse. Nothing like trying to deal with that in an outhouse. Yesterday I thought for sure I was done as the spotting had turned bright red and there was quite a bit for a short period. Fortunately it has stopped again. So stressful. I'm guessing it is the progesterone 3 times a day that is irritating my cervix. I think I'll ask the doctor on Wednesday about whether I can do the progesterone by injections instead. Not sure it is as effective however. 

Sorry about the spotting Praying. Are you alright now?


----------



## Munchkin30

Mowat thats horrid, especcially camping :( glad its stopped. Every pregnancy i've been an obsessive loo roll checker but i've luckily never been a spotter. Sounds like ladies either are or aren't and most of the time it doesnt affect the outcome.

I've got a confession to make, i need to keep out of first tri :( i've put on 3 people's 'i'm so happy 12 week scan was great i can relax and enjoy now' posts things like 'great. Just the anomaly scan now to get through' or 'now to just get through the 20 week one'. 
I feel like a total screwy bitch but it really annoys me that people don't get it. The 12 week scan is a dating scan. It works out how many babys there are, how big it is, if it's got arms legs and a head and a heart and not much else. Then everyone skips into the 20 week scan going 'ooh shall we buy pink babygrows or blue ones?' And it's not always good news. My sis had club foot diagnosed at one of her 20 week scans and spina bifida at the other and you all know how devastating mine was.
BUT i know i should leave everyone in blissful ignorance because actually it's not that common for things to go wrong so i just need to keep out of first, and in fact second, tri.


----------



## PrayingPixie

Munchkin, awww I totally understand how you feel! That's why I don't visit those boards. Also when I used to there would be a few women each time that would mc and I remember how it always made myself and everyone else nervous that we'd be next. So I decided it's not worth the stress and I only tend to this board. Might be a good idea for you to do the same? :shrug: I just don't like seeing you get more worked up than you have to. :hugs: But then again, I'm not one to talk, lol! :blush: Especially since I got major upset at DH yesterday morning! :haha:

StillPraying, bless your heart! Has the dr given you anything for the nausea? Also, since you are here in the states, you need to try a product called 'preggie pops'. They sell them at babies r us and they are wonderful! They're all natural and made from things like honey, lemon, ginger, and such and I tell you what they really do help calm the tummy when nausea strikes! :thumbup: They are small so you can carry them anywhere with you in your purse and pull one out whenever or wherever needed! :) In past pregnancies I had both those and zofran and I'd use the preggie pops more often because they did a great job of calming nausea without me having to take the medicine. :thumbup: So I highly recommend them! Please try them and see if it helps. You may find it to be a God send! :hugs: Hang in there! :flower:

Mowat, oh gosh! Bless your heart! Spotting and camping are not a fun mix. :nope: Have you called your dr/mw and told her it got worse again? I really hope you just have a very sensitive cervix due to carrying twins. :hugs: I can definitely understand though how upsetting and frustrating it must be! Hopefully that will be the last of it for a while! :hugs: Please keep us posted! :flower:


AFM, no more color on the tissue at all (thank God). Yes I check it every time lol! :blush: I've also gone from peeing about 9 times a day last week to 11-12 times a day now. :haha: So I am guessing/hoping that means that my hormones are still increasing and that my baby and womb are still growing. My appetite still varies from day to day and I still get gaggy off and on, too. At church on Sunday I would randomly get this urge to gag and I'd have to try hard to hide it from everyone so they wouldn't ask questions. DH isn't ready to tell anyone there yet. He wants to wait until we reach 2nd trimester. While I certainly understand why and I kinda feel the same way he does, they saw us through the last mmc and I know that if, God forbid, we had another one, they'd see us through that too. I think he feels like he doesn't want to burden them so he's not ready to tell them yet. However, I feel like it's gonna be kinda hard to keep this quiet for much longer if things continue to amp up so to speak and if my belly continues to grow I wont take long to start showing. :wacko: I guess we will see. I am really hoping that at the next scan in 10 days that we see great growth on baby and still have a good strong hb ( [-o&lt; ) and that maybe everything will be ok and baby will stick and DH will be more comfortable with us telling people. But I guess we will see. More than anything we just want baby to be well and not lose this one, too. But anyways, I hope you ladies have a wonderful day today! :hugs:


----------



## nessaw

When I go into first tri and read what people have already bought etc it makes me think how can you just presume it's going to be ok. And I guess jealous because I will never be able to have a pg where I will feel like that.


----------



## Button#

Pixie - I wish we had those preggie pops here, I may look on amazon.

Munchkin - it's easy to be naive when you haven't been through it. I skipped into epau last time saying it's probably just my cervical erosion causing the spotting and then they couldn't find anything and I ended up having my mc. Tbh I will probably skip happily into my 12 week and if I get there my 20 week scans but that's just how I am.


----------



## Button#

Oh and I'm really struggling changing my LOs nappy today, I've ended up retching each time, this is going to be fun.


----------



## Button#

Yay amazon have preggie pops, pricey but worth a go.


----------



## PrayingPixie

Button, they are totally worth it in my book! Also, about having to change nappies, I def couldn't do it right now. It would make me gag too! Heck, I gag when cleaning up after my own toilet visit iykwim! LOL!!! :rofl: :blush:


----------



## StillPraying

I have some of the prefix pops but sometimes I just can't do sour. One day I'm sick as a dog and the next day it's not bad at all. Makes me crazy with worrying my symptoms are going away. I had diarrhea with my mc so of course having it as a common symptom again isn't helping :( I hope they do a scan at my appointment Friday but I don't think so :nope:

I know what you mean Munchkin. With Caroline my husband and I wanted to be prepared so we started buying diapers when I was like 12 weeks maybe earlier. With the last one I started the same thing and even ordered a prego pillow cuz i remembered how much I wanted one with Caroline. I lost the baby and the day after I got that damn pillow on my door step. You really are naive until you've had a loss because you can't fathom it could ever happen to you.:cry: I don't really bother with any of the other threads either. :hugs:

Mowat I agree with praying, just remember that some women. Are just spotters. And it is more common with twins. Have you spoken to your Dr?


----------



## mowat

Thanks guys. Doctor's appointment tomorrow. Spotting has stopped for now.


----------



## aknqtpie

Mowat - Glad to hear your spotting has stopped&#8230; 

I am trying to avoid all things that make me too crazy about this, but sometimes, when I feel good.. it makes me nervous. Today I have felt nauseous all day and really tired&#8230; I hate fluctuating symptoms as well. I swear I have turned into a moron. Everything that I can normally do all easily, I suck at. 

Hope everyone had a good weekend!


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks ladies - glad you don't all think I'm a total b***h!! Just need to keep away I think.

Well I'm 10 weeks today and still feeling terrible so that has to be a good thing right?!? 
I woke up at least 5 times to wee last night and was up at 3.40am having to eat a banana because I was so hungry. Then dd woke up before 6. I've been lying awake thinking 'what if this DOES go wrong?' We're higher risk for heart problems, even though the stats are still very much on our side, and it seems ANYTHING can go wrong at any stage. I think because I'm feeling rubbish and so tired I just thought, I can't go through another pregnancy. I physically and mentally can't take any more. 

I also read last night (stupid google - but it was an accidental link) that if you've had an induced abortion in the last 24 months it increases your risk of miscarriage, and I've technically had 2 in just over 12 months. They don't warn you of these things do they?!? Although it wouldn't have changed anything anyway, it's not like I'd have waited for 2 years to try! 

Sorry to sound like a downer, I think I'm just too tired!! 

How's everyone else today?


----------



## Button#

I'm tired as well Munchkin. Took one of my tablets this morning as I was gagging and retching loads and they've worked but they've wiped me out. Managed playgroup with DS then collapsed on the sofa when I got home. Luckily he's napping today so I get a break.


----------



## hopingwaiting

almost every other night i have a dream that i buy a single pack of white oneness.. I dont know why but in my dreams i feel like i need them. I dont dare buy anything bc if something does happen i dont want to ever see them again


----------



## aknqtpie

I'm tired as well. I can't seem to stay asleep. Between weird dreams and waking up hungry or having to pee :-/


----------



## nessaw

Being back at school means I dont have time to think about symptoms but then I get home and worry that I didn't have any! I know I did but just had to get on with it. New class are nice but need a bit of training up.


----------



## PrayingPixie

Well another week has gone and I'm 8 weeks now. My paranoia is gonna be at an all time high this week because I lost the last baby at 8+3 back in March. :( As for now, I'm tired today too. Didn't want to get out of bed earlier. I'm also gagging more and feeling a little queasy so wondering if ms is starting now or what. :shrug: I'm now peeing 12 times a day which for me is more than double my usual before pregnancy (sorry for tmi). :blush: Oh and this morning in bed I sneezed and had that sudden sharp round ligament pain. So hopefully that's good signs that all is well and that baby is well. Oh and suddenly DH is having MS signs and increased hunger today LOL! :haha: 

Mowat, I'm glad to hear your spotting stopped again. Please let us know what the dr says and prayers that your appt goes well! :hugs:

Munchkin, now who is googling? :haha: LOL! Just teasing!! :hugs: It's so hard to not stress and worry, I know. :dohh:

Button, aww I know what you mean by wretching all day. I keep doing it off and on today. Kinda not fun. I hope DS has a taking it easy kinda day for you! :hugs: I can only imagine.

Hopingwaiting, I keep getting strange bizarre dreams, too. Vivid ones as well. I've heard it's common in pregnancy. :flower:

aknqtpie, I seem to be having kinda the same problem. I cant seem to stay asleep. I keep waking up at 3-4 am needing to pee and then I cant get back to sleep again afterward and lay in bed with DH while he sleeps until his alarm goes off. He thinks I sleep more than he does. Boy, is he mistaken! :nope: Oh, and I also get paranoid of symptom fluctuations. It's so hard to not go crazy when it happens :wacko: and I told Munchkin that I'd try really hard to stay away from dr google! LOL! :haha:


----------



## Button#

Thanks Pixie, he's been a giggly little angel. Him napping makes all the difference. All your symptoms sound very promising. I start MS at 8 weeks when I was pregnant with DS.


----------



## PrayingPixie

Awww it sounds like he's adorable (and I bet he is)! :kiss: Nothing better than little laughs and giggles! <3


----------



## StillPraying

Munchkin an induced abortion and a mc are not the same thing, even if you have to be induced to.help your body pass the baby. Induced abortions are women who don't want their babies and go have them killed/removed. It's a different procedure and requires different chemicals and surgical tools. Regardless of anyone's opinion on whether it is right/wrong I get so frustrated when medical personelle use those terms because they are way way different. I cannot tell you how much research I have done and papers I have written on the topic. So don't listen to that, it doesn't apply to you. Yes women who have abortions do have higher risks of infertility/mc. My mom's cousin cannot have kids because of the numerous abortions she has had :cry:


----------



## aknqtpie

OH was gone last nigh (he works on the road a lot).. so I got the bed to myself. I went to bed fairly early, but woke up at 4am hungry as heck.. So went and got myself some string cheese and apple sauce. and then still couldn't go back to sleep.. put on a little CNN and I was out. Totally did not want to get up this morning though. I am glad the only thing I have to do tonight is go grocery shopping.


----------



## StillPraying

Any tips on foods for diarrhea? :blush: it's killing me and I think I've lost weight.....and I'm a smaller person so I don't think that's good :nope:


----------



## aknqtpie

Wasn't it the BRAT diet for diarrea? Banana's, Rice, Applesauce and Toast?


----------



## PrayingPixie

StillPraying said:


> Any tips on foods for diarrhea? :blush: it's killing me and I think I've lost weight.....and I'm a smaller person so I don't think that's good :nope:

Awww I'm sorry StillPraying! :( Yes, BRAT diet helps with that. Bananas, rice, apples, tea, and toast. All are easy to digest and the pectin in the bananas will help bind everything back up again. I hope this helps and your diarrhea settles down soon! :hugs:


----------



## PrayingPixie

So my DH is having preggy symptoms with me. Fatigue, nausea, moodiness, leg and foot cramps, etc. After googling (I know Munchkin, don't shoot me! LOL!) I found out it's called Couvade Syndrome and it's real. It's kinda interesting too and the medical explainations behind it and theories as to the purpose of it's existence is interesting as well and while I feel bad for him, at the same time I'm finding myself getting irritated by it because the moment anything is wrong with him he kinda acts like a baby about it (typical male huh?). So he's whining over his queasiness while I'm gagging, and whining about his fatigue while he sleeps 7 hrs straight at night and I sleep maybe 2-3 hrs straight before waking up needing to pee. Then having a difficult time getting back to sleep after it and then having to take him to his bus to go to work at 6 am because he'd prefer I keep the car during the day. On top of the pregnancy itself I'm exhausted then to hear him whine about being tired I am finding myself a bit like "whatever you're not nearly as tired as I am!" but I hate it that I am finding myself feeling b*tchy like that. :wacko: Ugh! Am I being unreasonable by finding myself feeling more stressed out by his symptoms and feeling irritable towards him about it? :wacko: I mean I love him so very much and he's a good husband but man, if he'd man up a bit about it all and take care of me and show more outward sympathy towards me then I might not feel so irritated by it. :blush: Is that mean and horrible of me to feel that way? :-s I know it's also likely the lovely pg hormones themselves playing into it, too. :haha: Have any of you ever experienced this as well with your OH/DH? :shrug:


----------



## StillPraying

OMG Praying I so know how you feel! My DH got a "cold" aka a sore throat, and he whined and whined over it while im running to the bathroom ever 15 minutes either to throw up or the opposite :blush: I've also been feeling super cranky/irritable as well...maybe because I haven't been able to take my Zoloft?? I'd say do what I do and just ignore them haha.


----------



## mowat

Oh my goodness Praying! I would just smack my OH if he pulled that.


----------



## Button#

Don't think OH is brave enough to try anything like that.

Got my first appointment letter. Booking in appointment on 7th October which seems ages away!


----------



## PrayingPixie

Omgosh, if things could just be calm for me for pete's sake! :dohh: Ugghhhh!! :wacko:

I've had a not so fun morning... I put my prog in at 11pm last night (which is when i put it in every night) and woke up at 2 am needing to pee. After I peed when I wiped I saw this pinkish glob on the toilet paper and realized it was part of the prog that hadn't fully broken down and absorbed yet so I've been all worried all morning that perhaps I didn't absorb enough in the 3-4 hrs time that it was in and that it will cause my levels to drop and cause me to miscarry. UGH! :wacko: I just heard back from the nurse at the dr office and she confirmed that it was most likely the prog just hadn't fully broken down yet and that it was in the process of it and that it should be fine for today as she is sure that I did absorb some of it but to make sure to put it in again tonight as normal and to try to wait longer before getting up so as to let it fully dissolve and absorb. I wont lie, I AM still worried about it and praying that it will be ok and baby will be alright. :wacko: Ugh! [-o&lt; If you ladies could, please send a little prayer or thoughts up for me and the baby that everything will be ok with him/her and that this wont cause any problems. I'd really appreciate it SO much! :blush: :hugs: I'm still one week away from my next scan (7 days and counting) so really hoping to see a wiggly healthy baby and feel totally reassured again. [-o&lt;

I hope you ladies are having a good day so far! :hugs:


Button, how is your ms today? :flower:

Mowat, believe me I wanted to! :haha: By the way, how did your appt with your mw/dr go and what did they say about the spotting happening again? 

StillPraying, so glad I'm not the only one whose DH acts like a baby with stuff like this lol! :blush:

Munchkin, where are you? I hope everything is going well with you! :flower:


----------



## StillPraying

Where are all our ladies? Seems that there is only 3 of us lately!


----------



## Button#

Pixie - I'm sure it's fine, you would've absorbed some. 

My ms is a bit worse today. Just had to run to the loo. Not actually been sick yet.


----------



## PrayingPixie

Awww thanks Button and I'm sorry it's been so miserable for you! :hugs: Hopefully just a few more weeks till 2nd tri and then it should ease up for you! :flower:

StillPraying, I know right! It's like everyone up and disappeared! :shrug: Even Munchkin is MIA! :haha: Hopefully folks will start coming back around soon. :flower:


----------



## nessaw

Hi all. Made it through the first week back at school. Have been so tired every night now I'm not having my afternoon naps. My new class are lovely. Not too much hard work-fx! Steadily bubbling along with nausea, sore boobs and a stuffy nose. Bloating has stopped now but I remember it stopping around this time with the twins. Still not waking in the night to pee but that took at while to kick in last time. Have had to tell some people at school who I didnt want to yet as am meant to be leading a meeting the day of my 12wk scan. 
Pixie am sure enough dissolved.x


----------



## Button#

Thanks Pixie with DS I started MS at 8 weeks and had HG at 14 weeks and it all finally went away at 18 weeks. Really hope seeing as it's started earlier that it's over sooner. With no HG would be ideal!


----------



## PrayingPixie

Aww Button, well for your sake I hope that's how it will go. :hugs:

Nessaw, welcome back! I understand about school taking up time. I can imagine you must be exhausted each day. I don't think I'd of told them about all of it if it was me, I'd of just said that I have a very important dr appt that I cant reschedule. :winkwink: Also, thanks, hopefully you are right about enough dissolving! :flower:


I'm still peeing my normal daily amount, random off and on gagging, fatigue and moodiness so hopefully all is well. Definitely gonna fully empty my bladder tonight right before I put my pills in in hopes of them staying in longer and making sure to fully dissolve and absorb and there being nothing to see tomorrow morning. :winkwink:


----------



## nessaw

Pixie had only told my deputy head and my classroom assistant. Then I ended up telling the head. Am rubbish at lying but was tempted not to explain why cos I know he will have told his partner who is one of the school secretaries. Am still unsure about when to announce. With the twins we did a big one after the 12wk scan and I took cakes into school but this time I just don't know. Part of me feels we should enjoy it while we can but I also feel that I want to keep it a secret but if someone asks I'll confirm. What are you guys thinking of doing?
Button I can't imagine how you're feeling. My nausea is most of the day but it never makes me want to retch or even think I'm going to be sick. I hate vomiting.
New symptom I forgot to mention is I've broken out in little spots around my collarbone-randoms!
Pixie I read somewhere that to really empty your bladder you should pee then rock back and forward a bit and that gets the last bit out!
Tmi but this morning I did the longest wee ever! So don't think it'll be too long til I'm up in the night.


----------



## PrayingPixie

Hehe thanks for the info, Nessaw! :thumbup: I'll have to try that for sure! :winkwink: I understand why you told them but I also understand not wanting to tell yet. DH wants to wait to tell until 13 weeks so that's what we're going to do. Last time we told right away and lost the baby at 8+3 and while everyone was so great to us and supportive, I think DH is worried about burdening them again should the worst happen again. But part of me wants to tell but part of me doesn't. However, if I get asked I wont lie as I cant stand lies nor lying. I just hope I don't get asked until we reach our goal of 2nd trimester hehe. :haha: Right now I feel kinda nervous as we are coming up on the same time as our last loss from March so if we can get to my next scan in a week and still have a healthy wiggling baby with a strong heartbeat then I think I will let myself begin to relax a little bit. But anyways, how strange about the spots. I'm sure it's ok though. :flower:

I hope all of you ladies have a wonderful weekend! :flower:


----------



## Button#

Nessaw - I told my boss early when I was pregnant with DS and as we were leaving his office he said something along the lines of 'I won't say anything until after your 12 weeks' and half a dozen people nearby heard so no one was very surprised when I announced! Fortunately don't have to worry about it this time but if I were you I'd go with whatever you're most comfortable with at the time. 

I also hate vomiting so I'm not very good at first tri!

Pixie - I'm on my scary week this week. I was 7+5 when I had my mc but was bleeding from 7+1 and spotting for 2 weeks before then. So far no spotting or bleeding.


----------



## nessaw

Button no way!My head put my colleagues pg in the school newsletter before her 20wk scan. She was furious!
My scary week no1 was 9 weeks but we've had the scan to reassure this time. The big one is 14-15 weeks as we'd had a scan at 12 withe twins then the next one was 14+5 so am thinking of asking for an extra one at 16 wks. Although in the uk we have a midwife appt at 16wks. Do we hear the heartbeat then uk girls?
hugs for your scary times button and pixie.x


----------



## mowat

Hi again ladies. I was wondering where everyone had gotten to as well---always makes me nervous.

Had my doctor's appointment on Wednesday. Was hoping she would schedule another scan, but no luck. She asked me about the nuchal scan and I agreed to do it just so I could get another scan! Won't be booked until after 11 weeks, so I still have lots of waiting to do. She is also referring me to a high risk OB and we're hoping to get the appointment around the same time as I will have to fly to Vancouver for the appointments. 

So, not really good news as I was hoping for more scans. Fortunately the spotting has stopped the last few days, but I'm still terrified and get mad at myself when I get slightly optimistic about this pregnancy. I'm going to try my hardest to get the high risk doctor to order me lots of scans. I'm also going to ask about cerclage as I'm supposed to be at risk for cervical incompetence. If they would just schedule ultrasounds every 2 weeks at least we'd know if there was a problem. Just a little pissed off. Can't stop thinking I might have made it this far and then I'm going to miscarry because they're not taking my case seriously enough. Having a gloomy day.


----------



## nessaw

Mowat do you know if they're identical or fraternal yet? With my identical ones the schedule was growth scan every 2 weeks with the consultant. Am pretty sure that the other type had more scans than normal tho not as many as identical. Hopefully when you see the high risk ob you might get more info. I understand your worries. X


----------



## hopingwaiting

im still here ladies im just to tired when i get home to do anything at all!!!! I eat everything under the roof then crash!! Everything is going well i just heard the heartbeat today on my doppler. Iv been trying it but didnt use the gel. I had a freak out today just because so i am glad it worked!!
How is everything??


----------



## StillPraying

Hi ladies :hi:
Hoping how awesome to hear babies heartbeat! I want one but DH says it'll make me crazy. Lol

Mowat what is a nuchal scan? I hope the high risk OB includes multiple scans for your sanity! You aren't wrong for having positive thoughts about being pregnant! You should try your best to stay positive:hugs: you've made it this far!

Button Fx that this week passes quickly for you! When is your next appointment? 

Nessaw are you a teacher? 

AFM 9 weeks today with 24 hour sickness still around :wacko: had my prenatal registration appointment today, just paperwork and 6 tubes of blood drawn! My next scan will be next Thursday along with a pap smear:growlmad: and a physical exam. Then my appointments will be at 16-20 weeks, 18-22 weeks, then it's every 4 weeks until 40. As terrible as I feel I'm so grateful to have made it this much farther than last time. I was at 8 weeks but baby had stopped growing at 6+5...and my symptoms were gone. The Triage nurse did tell me I could take Immodium for diarrhea, but it tastes like melted toothpaste. :sick:


----------



## mowat

Pretty sure they're fraternal, but I'm not sure when we'll know for sure. 

Nuchal scan is a scan they do around 12 weeks or so to look for birth defects. I didn't have one with my DS----I think they only offer it to us old ladies!

Will try to stay positive! A lady from another thread said she'll mail me her doppler so I'm hoping once I get it and can hear heartbeats regularly I'll calm down a little. But probably not!

Have you guys gained any weight? I feel enormous, but I don't think I've gained yet. Just feel like my abdomen is distending by the day and is so incredibly heavy!


----------



## Munchkin30

Wow ladies. You have been a busy bunch! Sorry I've been AWOL, I've been reading most of your posts but I think I've just been busy and tired. Evety minute I get to myself I just crash out, and that's not many minutes!!

Praying pixie - sorry about the progesterone, must have been really worrying but I'm sure now you're getting further on it's not so crucial to absorb it all. I'm up at least every couple of hours to pee so I wouldn't manage it at all! 
I can't believe your oh, I would swing for him!! My oh tries the 'I'm so tired' thing but he gets short shrift, especcially when he stays up late watching tv and I can't get to sleep then I'm up early with dd whilst he snoozes. He's also continuously got 'a funny head cold' so he dies moan but pregnancy sympathy symptoms would drive me nuts!! 
I understand your anxiety getting past the last loss time, but remember this is a different pregnancy! 

StillPraying thanks for your kind words the other day. I still don't know how they can be different, in my late loss she was still very much alive when she was induced, but it makes me feel a but better. Why don't I just keep off google?!?
No idea on the diarrhoea as I'm completely the other way. Once I get past 12 weeks I'm going to ask the dr for something because it's getting ridiculous! I look huge and I'm sure it's just 2 months worth of poo!

Akn I've been getting up in the middle of the night for bananas and milk! Although apple sauce sounds much more fun. 

Button yay for your booking apointment although that does seem like ages! What will they do at that apointment?
Sorry about the sickness :( 

Nessaw glad your new class are nice, must be a huge relief. What age do you teach? I keep thinking about doing a pgce. I used to do private violin and music theory lessons and loved it and the hours would be sooo much better for kids but I'm not sure I could cope with a whole class!!
I had to tell the admin lady at work before my 7 week scan because I had to get out of work for that and my 8 week apointment and now 2 days in a row for 12 week scans! We're in an open plan office and she keeps asking how I'm feeling and saying I'm looking well (lie!!) she's only being nice but there's no way I want anyone to know. 

Last time I announced on Facebook etc about 13 weeks but obviously lost it and had to tell everyone. Don't know what I'll do this time. So far only oh and the admin lady know other than you guys and a dear b and bump friend on Facebook who watched the line get darker with me! I think I'll see what they say at the cardiac scan about how much they can rule out at that stage.

Mowat I hope they sort your scans for you, I think you deserve that reassurance. I've always dreamt of twins and it would be unbelievably exciting but I think I'd also be twice as terrified and need extra attention xx I daren't weigh myself at the moment. I have days when I hardly eat anything because I'm so bloated and bunged up but when I eat I'm eating junk! And I feel huge. I'm fully in maternity clothes and I'm sure people have started to spot the belly now!
I had a big health kick before this pregnancy so it's quite depressing seeing the bloat. When I get a proper bump I'll be happy but this is just horrid bloaty fat :(

Hoping I haven't dared try my Doppler again :( I think I found something but it was really stressing me out. Might try again at 11 weeks. 

AFM I'm ok but yes constipated and bloated and horrid nausea/indigestion. I've got bottles of gavisgon in every room and my handbag! I just don't know what to eat to feel better. I'm so full then 2 seconds later my tummys rumbling, I eat some rubbish then feel terrible again. I'm trying to have fruit and water but it's just not going down well. I'm waking all through the night too and awake before 6 which isn't fun! It's the weekend now though so I'm scheduling some naps :)


----------



## nessaw

Yup I teach year 1 which is 5 turning 6 year olds. All good fun!
Mowat you put in 2 embies yes? Likely it is fraternal. Did they look at the placenta at your scan? You said it was 2 sacs? Could still be identical if only one placenta. How long till you find out? They saw it at 8 wks with ours.
Hopefully we will all get through this sicky and knackered stage quickly and be glowing in 2nd tri asap!


----------



## Button#

Mowat - hope you get more scans.

Stillpraying - my next appointment isn't until October and that's just the booking in, although I should have a scan around the same time.

Munchkin - the booking in is just filling out the green notes with all my information, medical history, height, weight etc. it takes an hour and a half with blood tests as well. For constipation you can take lactulose in early pregnancy, also I'd lay off bananas as they make it worse.

Nessaw - a class of 5-6 year olds sounds exhausting!


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks button. I think I'll try and get some lactulose. I've just been sooo paranoid about taking anything, I haven't even taken paracetamol. I think now I'm so late in 1st tri it wouldn't cause any damage. I'll lay off the bananas too although that's the only healthy thing I'm eating :dohh:


----------



## Button#

Lactulose is fairly gentle, my LO was prescribed it when he was 1 so you'll be fine.


----------



## Button#

Have any of you ladies started thinking about names yet?


----------



## PrayingPixie

Munchkin, you can try prunes and pear juice too. Both will help with the constipation and neither will hurt the baby. :thumbup:

Mowat, f'x that the spotting stays away and that you get a reprieve from seeing it and worrying. :hugs:

Button, aww that must like feel forever from now. :( I can't believe they offer so few scans to high risk women in first tri there in the UK. :nope:

Nessaw, right now I just hope to actually make it to 2nd tri! [-o&lt;


AFM, I am planning to go get my doppler outta storage prolly on Monday and start trying to find the heartbeat this week and praying I can find it and have a little reassurance here at home. :haha: As for names, if this is a girl (and I suspect it is, call it instinct) we are planning to name her Mallory. <3 I just hope we didn't decide too early on and jinx ourselves! :dohh: As for a boy name, we haven't come up with one we agree on yet (DH is very picky :roll: ) but I'm sure we have time for that yet. :winkwink: Symptoms wise, I felt sore when getting outta bed this am and had a hard time just getting outta bed due to extreme sleepiness and tiredness. I'm still counting the number of times I use the bathroom each day. :blush: Today I'm also having off and on queasiness/gagging, and total lack of energy. I'm also becoming increasingly paranoid and worrying about this baby. I'm sure it's due to this being the exact time that we lost our last one. :cry: Ugh. I really need reassurance of some kind. Friday (my next scan) still seems so far off. :wacko: I'm trying to think positive though! I really am! :blush:
I hope you all are having a nice weekend! :flower:


----------



## Button#

Pixie - I'm not considered high risk as I've only had the one miscarriage. If I have any spotting or bleeding they will do an early scan but otherwise I'm sat waiting. Mallory is a pretty name. I think this one will be another boy. I hope Friday comes quickly for you.


----------



## PrayingPixie

Oh ok Button. I'm sorry, I forgot you only had one (and please don't take that wrong). Even though I'm sad that you had one at all, I'm glad you've only had one. I wouldn't wish going through that on anyone! :nope: As you know, its awful! But hopefully we will both see 2nd tri soon! :hugs: Meanwhile, any chance you can get at least one private scan in the meantime for a little reassurance to help hold you until your later scan? I dunno about there but here, even a quick peek reassurance 2D scan people charge like $50 and $75 bucks for! It's insane!! :wacko:


----------



## Button#

Of course I won't take it the wrong way. I'm well aware that most of the ladies on this thread have experienced more heartbreak than I can even imagine and I'm relatively lucky. I could get a private scan but right now I don't feel desperate for one. At the moment all I can really focus on is my nausea, I don't have any energy to think about the pregnancy at all.


----------



## mowat

Stupid spotting is back. Absolutely refusing to panic---take that body!

Mallory is a great name Praying! I'm thinking about names in my head once in awhile, but I can't talk about it yet. Probably won't be ready until 20 weeks or so. When is V day? Think 24 weeks. Maybe then. Yes, I'm paranoid.


----------



## PrayingPixie

Awwww I'm so sorry Mowat! :( Maybe you're just a chronic spotter or those twins are getting nice and settled and comfy and kicking loose a little blood while they're at it? I have heard of twins causing spotting and while I hope for no spotting for you, perhaps for you it's gonna be off and on spotting through first tri. I bet your cervix is extra sensitive and very vascular right now (tons of tiny veins popping up on it) which would be normal in pregnancy, and I'd think especially so with twins. So perhaps that's part of it. :shrug: Also, I can relate to the paranoia! I am worrying that by having a name we've jinxed it and it will all go wrong at any moment. :dohh: Especially now that I am right at the point that I was at during my last loss in March (8+3). Friday feels so far away right now. Ugh! Paranoia and nervousness is definitely what I'm feeling at this point so again, I can definitely relate and I don't blame you one bit. :nope: :hugs:


Button, I'm sorry you're so miserable with nausea. :( Is there nothing you can take to help it so you can cope better? I know there are safe meds for that that can be taken during pregnancy. Hopefully all the nausea is a good sign though that everything is going just fine with your baby. :thumbup:


----------



## Button#

Sorry about your spotting Mowat. A lady I know who's just had twins had a lot of spotting in first tri and they're perfect.

Pixie - thanks, I do have meds and they do help. I'm just grumpy because I want to eat and cook and feel vaguely like a normal person. Roll on 2nd tri!


----------



## PrayingPixie

Have any of you had days where you seemed to pee less quantities but not less frequently? I seem to be having that today and given what today is it's worrying me. :wacko: I'm not drinking any less than usual and I'm still queasy/gaggy and fatigue and such. Not only do I hope that baby is ok but that my kidneys are handling all of this ok since pre-pregnant I'd pee about 5-6 times a day and now its like 13 (14 yesterday). :blush: Paranoia is in overdrive today. :wacko:


----------



## nessaw

Do you mean going more but only peeing a small amount pixie? 
Mowat sorry about the spotting.
Button nausea sucks. Hugs. Mine's been worse today but think that's linked to being at home so not distracted. Never thought I'd be grateful for school!
So had the pain in my leg this morning like last week but think I've worked out it's due to dtd the night before! What a doofus!


----------



## StillPraying

Just wanted to share this pick with yall!
 



Attached Files:







daily_motivation_25_photos2.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mowat

Someone is selling a twin breastfeeding pillow on our local second-hand website. I couldn't help but message her, but I really feel like I'll jinx things.


----------



## Button#

Nessaw - lol at your DTD injuries! I think that's why my nausea is bothering me more this time because I'm at home all the time with my LO so I'm not as distracted as I was when I was working. 

I would buy it Mowat.


----------



## Munchkin30

Mowat if something were to go wrong this pregnancy, would you say it was because you bought a double Breastfeeding pillow off the internet?? I've got pretty much everything thanks to stuff left from my DD and purchases from my last pregnancy but this pregnancy I've already bought a load of newborn cloth nappys and the wallpaper for the nursery! You can always sell it xxx

Praying pixie I'm certainly not monitoring frequency or volume of wee!! Doesn't it depend on what you've been drinking, how bloated you are, how deeply you're asleep etc? I know I'm up in the night weeing and probably weeing more often than usual but I'm struggling with my fluid intake too :( 

Nessaw I wish I had the energy to DTD! We're on a ban at the moment anyway but even if we weren't I'd tell oh he'd have to just get on with it and apologise if I fell asleep half way!!

StillPraying - love the pic :) my mum used to say this, like when you're stripping wallpaper every little bit is a bit you'll never have to do again :)

Button and nessaw my nausea is really up and down. I'm lying in bed and I can smell my oh's coffee he's drinking downstairs and it's nearly killing me but I can't be bothered to get up and eat which would help!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hello everyone

Can I join your group? I've been lurking a little bit but wanted to wait before joining as last time I joined a rainbow group I had to leave a few weeks later after a mmc. 

I had my bfp on the 19th of august, and I'm due on the 25th of april. Inthink I may have met some of you in the july testing thread? I didn't join the august testing thread as I thought I would have ovulated yet by the end of august. But I ovulated way earlier than usual (cd16 I believe, I did not temp either that month, instead of cd 24-29 usually). 
So here I am, just had my 7 weeks scan which showed little bean measuring 8.5 mm and a flickering heartbeat. 

So far my symptoms have been: (tmi) diarrhoea, unable to eat (can 't say it's ms, I don 't feel nauseous, but I don't feel like eating, even though i feel really hungry). I have been throwing up a few times but withiut nausea. I also have a very strong sense of smell, which brings out all the bad smells, and make the good one way too strong. And I'm exhausted all the time. 
Even though I find those symptoms difficult to cope with, if it means I 'll have my rainbow , then I'm ready for it. 

Looking forward to know all of you a bit better, and to April when we'll have our rainbows!


----------



## futrbabymaker

A little late to the party but I'm here anyway. My due date was actually a year ago August 4th. I am currently 9 weeks pregnant with our rainbow baby and just a little afraid but trying to enjoy every minute. EDD April 10th 2015. Good luck to you all!


----------



## Button#

Hi new ladies! 

My nausea is a bit better today, I think it helps that DS slept through last night.


----------



## Munchkin30

Welcome ummi and futr! Congrats and I'll put you both on the list. There's a couple of us on here that had to leave previous rainbow threads (2 of is in the July 2014 thread) so you're not on your own. 

Ummi I notice you've got 2 boys with quite a big age gap. Was it intentional? I'm fascinated by bigger age gaps because everyone I know has bang on 2 years. We were aiming for that but it took 5months to conceive first time (would've been 2yr 3 month gap) then another 4 months after the mmc which would've been 2 year 9 month gap and now if this works we'll have a 3year 5month gap which I just can't seem to be ok with. I wanted my dd to have a playmate and a sibling that would be into similar things at a similar time. Me and my sis are 2 years apart and whenever I see a family with a smaller age gap my heart breaks. Silly really, I just can't get over it!!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thanks everyone for your warm welcome!

Munchkin, no, it wasn't really intentional. After ds1, I wasn't ready psychologically for a new addition until he was 2 years old, but at the time I was also studying and working, so it still wasn't the right (especially because of my studies), and then I knew I needed to loose a lot of weight before I even tried to get pg, which took another year. Finally when I reached a healthier weight I went of the pill, used condoms for 3 months in order to see what my cycles were. (Also I have pcos, it took me 2 years and a previous diet to get pg with ds1), and 4 months later I got preggo with ds2! But yeah, they do have a 6.5 years gap. But ds1 was really excited about the new birth because he was starting to feel very lonely. Though he was disapointed at first when he realised the baby was very small and couldn't play with him yet!! Lol!
But despite the age gap, they are very close together. They do argue and fight a lot, but they love each other so much!!! So don't worry! Whatever age gap you have will be the right one!

This time around, it will be approximately the same age gap. Ds2 will be 6 in july. I started ttc when he was 18 months old. And here I am a few years later hoping that this one will stick!!

Sorry for the long post! That was quite a novel!! Lol!

Once again, don't worry, it will turn out well. 3 years is good too. One of my friend had a 4 years gap between her and her brothers (she was in the middle) and they were all very much close together.


----------



## mowat

Welcome new ladies! I was nervous about joining this thread too----there is nothing worse than having to leave a thread when you miscarry. Everyone says "sorry" and so on, but then it just carries on without you. Really hoping we all get our rainbows!


----------



## mowat

I'm going to have a big age gap since we've been TTC and having miscarriages for 3 years. DS will be 5 when I'm due. I think it will be great as he'll be old enough to help a little bit. And it is so much easier when they can go to the bathroom by themselves. Can't imagine having two in diapers! Well, I guess if I'm having twins I will have two in diapers anyway!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Lol! Well, 2 better than 3! Haha!


----------



## nessaw

Hi and welcome ummi and futr. Sorry for your losses and congrats on your rainbows. I had to leave a rainbow thread last year. Pretty pants. Fx we're all here to stay. X


----------



## nessaw

Button I noticed last time that better sleep equalled less nausea. I slept better last night and am feeling less nausea. Also went for first swim since back to school which was lovely. I try to go after school but too tired.
Munchkin he's not getting much action! Now I'm back to school midweek loving just ain't gonna happen!


----------



## nessaw

Mowat I know what you mean about jinxing things but also know deep down it doesnt make any difference in the end. Hugsx


----------



## Button#

Mowat you made me lol with your comment about not wanting two in diapers before realising you would anyway. By the way it feels very weird to type diapers, really not used to it!


----------



## PrayingPixie

Hi new ladies and welcome! :hi:

Mowat, I know what you mean by fear of jinxing but I think we also logically know that buying something doesn't cause mc so I'd go ahead and buy it and IF the worst were to happen, you could always sell it. :hugs:

Button, I can imagine getting a good night's sleep would help the ms just a little bit.

StillPraying, thanks for the pic. :flower:



AFM, I had a bit of a scare last night. :( When I put my progesterone in I saw blood on my finger. :( But I was also was using my longer middle finger with a little bit of a longer fingernail than my others because I wanted to make sure to get the prog up high enough so it doesn't leak out (again) in the morning. Well I THINK I caught/nicked my cervix with my fingernail and caused it to bleed because the blood didn't last long and was gone by this morning. But with the last loss a single very small spot of blood on toilet paper when wiping is what i saw and prompted me to get checked and that's when we discovered the baby had died back in March and now my fear and paranoia are in overdrive. :wacko: While logically I know it's mostly likely due to nicking it with my fingernail I cannot help but be really scared because this is also the same time in gestation that we lost the last one at. :cry: UGH! Thoughts anyone? I hate being so worried like this! :cry: Now today I am analyzing everything and cannot share this fear. I also don't know if I should call my dr office tomorrow and see if they want to see me or if I should try to wait until my scheduled appt on Friday. :wacko: Ugh ugh ugh! :dohh:


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks ummi, lovely they're so close. It's wierd, I think I've dealt with my losses so well mentally but the age gap thing seems like something I can't make better.


----------



## Button#

I really do think it was from your fingernail as the cervix is so so sensitive in pregnancy but I would call your dr and follow their advice, if only to put your mind at rest.


----------



## Munchkin30

Praying that's awful, you must be freakibg out understandably. You're right it is most likely a little nick and even if it's a spot from somewhere else it really wouldn't mean anything bad. And last time you happened to have a spot of blood and that happened to be when you found out about the mc. What are the chances of that happening twice in a row at the same time?? You'd be better off buying a lottery ticket. 
BUT I think it's a great excuse for a scan, I'd even be tempted to slightly exaggerate the 'spot'. Especcially as you're on the progesterone they should be happy to check you out. Massive :hugs: xx

Mowat lol at your realisation that you'll have 2 in nappies! :rofl:


----------



## PrayingPixie

Thanks Button and Munchkin. It was really really scary. :cry: I'm still really freaked out. :cry: Like you, I'd like to think that the odds of same song 2nd verse at the exact same time are incredibly low, but the way things seem to go in my life are that if it weren't for bad luck, I'd have no luck at all. :wacko: I do have a scan scheduled for this upcoming Friday (5 days from now) and part of me wants to know sooner. But part of me thinks surely I just nicked it and the baby is fine and IF baby is fine, there is a higher chance of seeing a couple little wiggles from baby on Friday than on Monday or Tuesday because of course that puts me just a little bit further along and that would be amazing! Of course, right now, I'm just praying that baby still has a heartbeat and is ok! I am thinking about getting my doppler out of our storage room this evening and see if I cant manage to find baby's hb since I'm over 8 weeks along now. I realize fully that there is a chance I wont even IF baby is ok because it's still so tiny but at the same time, IF I was able to find the heartbeat, I would feel so relieved and reassured and could then breathe a little easier. I think what I'll do is if I cant find the hb, I'll call the dr office tomorrow and see what they say, but IF I DO find the hb then I'll wait it out. To me, that makes the most sense. And while logic says I nicked my cervix, my fear and paranoia are screaming "oh not again"... sigh. :(


----------



## Ummi2boyz

PrayingPixie: if I were you I'd get checked out. Surely it's nothing to worry about, but just to put your mind at rest. Is it possible to have both appoitments? Monday and friday?

Munchkin: once baby is there it will all feel natural. Even the age gap. 

Afm: i had a bit of yellow spotting this evening, it had me worried a little, but it was gone by the time I went to the loo. It was probably due to the proding during the ultrasound this morning? Hope it doesn't come back. But if it does I'll call my doc straight away. (Need to follow my own advice hehe!)

Hope you're all doing ok and no more spotting for anyone!


----------



## StillPraying

Welcome ummi & futr! :flower: futr you and I have the same edd! :happydance:

Munchkin I'm having the same issue mentally grasping the age gap. We wanted ours very close as both DH and I have a sibling less than 2 years apart from us. DD will be 3 yrs 2 months when this one arrives. I know how you feel about not being able to get over it :( 

Praying how scary! Spotting of any kind is not fun even if it us self inflicted. Good you have an appointment Friday to get it checked!

Mowat I saw a breast pump on sale on our second hand site & DH made me sad when he said "I don't think we should buy things yet" :cry: I sat if the pillow us a good deal buy it. Like the others said, you can always sell it or save it. Buying baby stuff is a good way to stay positive in my opinion. 

I feel great today which of course has me terrified. :nope: you ladies are lucky you have the option as to when you let your workplace know about your pregnancy. I'm required to tell my command within 10 days of having it confirmed through our medical:growlmad:


----------



## PrayingPixie

Thanks Still and Ummi... we didn't find my doppler in storage so we are looking around here and praying we find it! Ugh. I have a feeling I'm gonna be calling my dr office tomorrow morning to ask for an earlier scan to set my mind (hopefully) at ease. I hate being a nervous wreck like this. :(

Aww Still, maybe it's just one of those fluctuation days. :shrug: I hope and bet you will feel your symptoms again tomorrow! :flower:

Aww Ummi, I hope you don't have anymore spotting either! :nope: It's so darn nerve wracking and terrifying! :(


Prayers that none of us get anything but good news regarding our babies from here on out! :hugs:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

It's 3 am here and I'm wide awake!! Spotting has gone atm. So it's ok. 

Still: as worrying as it is, try not to think too much of those symptoms coming and going. I never made anything of it during my first two pregnancies. It's the losses that changed us, but I really think we should see the positive side all the time if there is no obvious reason to worry. On saturday, my symptoms were getting better and I had more energy, and yesterday the sickness came back in the evening twice as hard. 

I don't know what to wish for, for it to stop because I'm starving but cannot eat anything without feeling sick, or for it to stay as it 's a good sign that everything is ok. 

I have a question ladies, have you told anyone yet, if not when are you planning on telling? I'd love to tell MIL but can't figure out the right time.


----------



## mowat

I feel good today too Stillpraying---totally terrified. I did have more spotting yesterday so I think I might call my clinic tomorrow and lie! Is that horrible? Just say it was more than it was and I was cramping? Don't know if I can do it.


----------



## Munchkin30

StillPraying is your edd the 10th? I've got you as the 8th. I've got to the point where I'm avoiding anyone with kids with a 2 year gap. All my friends from antenatal now have their second baby's. 2 when my losses would've been due. It's one of the older ones burthday parties on Saturday and although they're perfectly nice and it's not their faults I really don't want to go, everything's different now.

Praying pixie I've put my Doppler away because it was driving me mad. I'll maybe try it again after 11 weeks but it was just making me more anxious. If you're still feeling very worried I'd try and get the scan but actually whether you have the scan now or Friday won't change the result, although there's nothing at all to say anythings wrong :hugs:

A the ladies with fluctuating symptoms, it's terrifying but mine have been up and down the whole time. When I had my mmc I remember waking up at about 9 weeks and telling oh I felt better and the nausea never came back. At 12 weeks we found baby had stopped growing at 8+6. But if your symptoms are coming and going that's totally different, although I freak out any time I have any energy! Luckily my good friends constipation and boob pain don't seem to want to leave me alone!!

I had a horrid anxiety dream last night about bleeding, it as awful. I've had the most rubbish nights sleep and oh pretended to be asleep at 6.30 so I had to get up with dd and I've got 2 really long days at work. Boo!!


----------



## Button#

Still praying - I'll have the same age gap as you. I wanted a bit less but I'm sure it will be fine.

Ummi - I've told my mum and a friend and my OH has told two work colleagues. We only told people we wanted support from right now and who we would turn to if the worst were to happen again.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Mowat: I'd call them and see what they say. If then you feel like saying it was more than it is, then go with your gut feeling. In our situation what seems wrong can be the right thing to do. 
I hate lying too. But for my mmc (2nd loss), I knew there was something wrong, despite no bleeding, no pain. The doctor refused to send me to the epu for a scan (and at the time I didn't know that there was another epu further away that accepts self referral if you had already 1 loss). So I had to go private for a scan and see evryone coming coming out of the with their big bellies and a teddy bear in a goodie bag! When. I was going just to learn that there was just a sac measuring 2 weeks behind. So yeah, in retrospective, I would exagerated with the doc in the first place and maybe say I was cramping. 
You do what feels right. 

I'm still very nauseous today, don't what I feel like eating. I told dh to bring me some plain cornflakes when he comes back. It seems that's the only thing that would go down well atm. 

Thanks button. I really need to discuss that with dh. I'd love to tell his mum, but at the same time i'm afraid she might not be able to keep it quiet. I need all the help I can get with the children and even cooking. I'm sure she'd send something over if she knew how badly I'm feeling. 

How is everyone today?


----------



## Ummi2boyz

If we're feeling yuk, at least we're nit the only ones:
https://m.bbc.com/news/uk-29108010

I'm wondering when she is due??!!


----------



## Button#

Poor girl, she does seem to get it bad.


----------



## Munchkin30

Don't talk to me about bloody Kate!! I produce a BBC radio programme and all we've been doing all day is her and her thunder stealing baby! Lots of discussion on perfect age gaps (puke) and what it's like having 2 children. My heart literally dropped when the news came in!


----------



## Munchkin30

The rumour is she's not 12 weeks yet.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I'm sorry you had to deal with that at work. Especially the discussion about age gap. :hugs:


----------



## nessaw

The news about the first baby came out just after my first loss. Was so sick of hearing about it then. Hope it's not due around our times but could be.
Munchkin yuck for having to deal with it all day.


----------



## StillPraying

Ugh not gonna lie. I care about royal babies about as much as I care about celebrity babies. I just found out one of my good friend's wife is pregnant. I know this sounds awful but you know those people that you can't help but think "you don't deserve to be a mother"? She's one. Her edd is a week after mine. ( yes munchkin the dr moved it to the 10th) They're posting it all over everything and I'm like.... go. Away. And shut up. Please. Is that terrible of me? I'm home with DD today cuz she has a fever :(


----------



## hopingwaiting

i agree with you StillPraying. I hung out with 2 preg women this weekend one 14 weeks and one 20 weeks both smoking cigs!!! Then the 20 week one wanted to tell me how to do things to keep my baby this time... I WANTED TO KILL HER just saying...


----------



## Ummi2boyz

StillPraying: i know the feeling all too well! It seems that some people dont really deserve their children. Poor kids!

Hoping: what???? Surely one cig or two might help... What a cow!


----------



## nessaw

Munchkin are we allowed to know which radio prog you produce? Am intrigued!


----------



## mowat

I work at a hospital and it is horrible the people that just continue to have children that totally don't seem like they deserve it. So happy I'm finally pregnant again. 

Called the doctor's office this morning at 10 and they are almost closed now and they still haven't called back! I'm just hoping they are trying to arrange an u/s and that's why they haven't called. Still, a bit horrible I think! I could go to the emergency room, but I hate going there if I don't have to.


----------



## StillPraying

Ugh I know women who smoked through their pregnancy or I've seen them drunk at clubs with their bellies out and it makes me want to cry and scream at the same time :sad2:

Ooh I know what you mean Mowat, I detest the ER. 

Ugh such a grumpy day. I want to punch the men I work for today. I'm seriously fed up.:growlmad: Plus no symptoms really today other than a little naseous this am so of course. .....my brain says oh that's 2 days in a row you felt ok:wacko:.....Thursday cant come fast enough! sorry I'm being so whiny ladies I'm a mess today:blush:


----------



## mowat

Whine away StillPraying. I hear you!


----------



## PrayingPixie

Hi ladies! Sorry I've been away for a couple days. Had stuff going on around here. 

Mowat, I hope you hear back and they book you a scan! I'd of called them back again before they close and been like "hey you didn't forget about me right?"! :haha:

StillPraying, any chance you've just had so much going on that you haven't noticed the symptoms? :shrug: I'm hoping that's all it is but I'm sure that baby is fine. :hugs:

Nessaw, I'm curious, too! :haha:

People who smoke and drink during pregnancy disgust me! They clearly have no concern of the life growing within them and in my mind do not deserve that baby!! :nope: :grr: 

About the dutchess, it sounds like she's due around the time that most of us are! :dohh: But yeah, how dare she steal our thunder! :haha:


AFM, 3 days and counting till my scan and I'm so so nervous!! :wacko: I still have all of my symptoms. Hungry some days, not so much on others, peeing very frequently, fatigue, off and on cravings, aversions, little random pains here and there lasting anywhere from a few seconds to a few minutes, off and on queasiness, gagging, etc. Oh, and a new one last night,..had a HORRIBLE charley horse cramp in my foot that was excruciating! I had to get DH to give me the heating pad to wrap around it to help it to relax and unlock. It's the worst one I've ever had! Not fun! :nope: But thank God no more spotting nor any sign of blood. So hopefully baby is doing fine. While I'm very eager to find out, I'm so incredibly nervous too since last time we didn't see a hb on 2nd scan with our last loss. :( Praying it will be different this time though and baby will still have a good strong hb and perfect growth and hopefully even wiggle a little for us! [-o&lt;


----------



## nessaw

I see all sorts having untold numbers of kids at school. Hate it too. Goes to show there's no rhyme or reason to fertility.


----------



## StillPraying

Almost no symptoms today other than a splitting headache :( trying desperately not to panic. I have a scan Thursday and idk if I'm more dreading it now or hoping for reassurance :(


----------



## Button#

Got my scan date through today, the 14th of October. Don't think DH will be able to come though as it's at an awkward time for LO and a bit of a treck to get there and back.


----------



## PrayingPixie

Awww StillPraying, I'm sorry hun. I think I recall reading though that symptoms can start to decrease around 9 weeks as the hormone levels begin to level off and as the placenta begins to take over and that this is normal. Do you have a doppler that you can try to find the hb with and when is your next dr/mw appt? Maybe call them and voice your worries and I'm sure they can offer some reassurance! :hugs:

Button, hopefully the scan is far enough in advance that your DH still has time to work something out so that he can be there for the scan. At least I hope for both of you! :flower:

Nessaw, so true!


AFM, day after tomorrow is my next scan and I'm so nervous! :wacko: Part of me feels like it's gonna be fine and that baby is fine but part of me is like what if its not? Ugh! :dohh: The other lovely thing is that now that I'm hitting 9 weeks I know that soon the hormone levels level off and that preg symptoms begin to subside and that of course (just like with StillPraying) brings even more paranoia! :wacko: But hopefully if baby is still doing well on Friday when we see him or her on scan that my dr will tell me that the chances of my losing this one at that point are almost nil and then I can hopefully begin to relax a little bit. I also hope to find my doppler soon and hopefully be able to find the hb and have that reassurance, too. Please keep me and this baby in your thoughts/prayers Friday that everything will be perfect! :blush: Thanks so much! :flower:


----------



## StillPraying

Button yay for a scan date! Mine was originally supposed to be on the 22nd of September but DH will be in New Orleans for a week so the Nurse was sweet enough to schedule it for the 11th (tomorrow!) I hope you can get a sitter for your LO so your hubby can go. Is the hospital very far from where you live?

Pixie I'm on countdown with you as well! My scan is tomorrow so I'm hoping that all is well and it helps me calm down, plus I'll be 10 weeks on Friday:happydance: I cant help but freak out over symptoms subsiding, although I keep reading that like you said, it is pretty normal around 9/10 weeks. They do randomly resurface though. I wish I would have recorded my symptoms with DD lol. FX for the both of us hon! Lets all of us hurry in to the next tri already haha. :haha:

DH and I split the day Monday to stay home with DD since she's been sick (cough/sneezing/fever). Yesterday I had a training seminar to attend so he stayed home with her, so today is my turn. I was up most of the night with her because of the fevers. Didn't go over 102.6 though thankfully. She's been up since 0730 but no fevers yet!:happydance: fx fx fx. She cant go back to her daycare group until she's been fever free for 24 hours. how I wish wish wish I could be a stay at home mama.

how are the rest of you lovely ladies?:flower:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

StillPraying: I remember that with ds1 the ms didn't last really long even though it was very strong when it was there. Try not to worry. Easier said than done. I'm sure tomorrow will bring good news. 

Button: yeah for scan date!! Mine is a day after yours. Hope you'll find arrangements so your oh can come with you. 
I don't know how I'll be able to hold until then! I may go at around 9 weeks for a reassurance scan. 

Mowat: any news? How are you?

PrayingPixie: same for you, I'm sure your scan will go well too. PMA all the way. 

We can't stress ourselves too much, it's not good for our beanos!

Afm: still feeling like poo. Cooking has become a real chore. I made some chicken breast for lunch and couldn't handle the smell of raw chicken. It was ok once it was cooked though. I still don't know what I'll cook for dinner, food thoughts make me sick. 

At lunch time ds1 told me :"Mum, I know why you're being so sick!!" I was like "huh?" And said: "you're having a baby!!"
Secret is out!! I told him not to tell anyone yet, and especially not his brother, he's too young, he'd tell everyone!


----------



## aknqtpie

In regards to the duchess... I was honestly expecting an announcement any time.. they have been speculating that she would be pregnant again for a while. I think she got pregnant around my miscarriage last time.. so of course.. I am freaking out that it is a bad sign. 

First doctor appointment and *hopefully* a scan tomorrow.. Very nervous.


----------



## Munchkin30

Thank goodness for that! Sorry I'll read all your posts after dinner but just wanted to show you this!!


----------



## Button#

Good luck for upcoming scans ladies.

We've decided that OH will miss this scan. Appointment is for two hours and starts at 4.30 and the hospital is an hour away so that stretches over LOs tea time and bedtime and it means travelling home in rush hour with a pushchair which isn't a good idea in London! They'll be able to come to the 20 week as that's at my local hospital which is only ten minutes away. 

I've ordered my baby on board badge from transport for London so that I can make sure I have a seat when I go for my scan. I'm strangely excited about this!


----------



## Button#

Yay munchkin! I'm going to order a Doppler this weekend and also my new look maternity jeans!


----------



## aknqtpie

I am not getting a Doppler.. I would obsess too much over it and freak out if I couldn't find the hb for whatever reason.


----------



## Munchkin30

Button which ones are you getting? I'm going on holiday 4 days after my scan so I'll order some ASAP then.


----------



## PrayingPixie

Yay Munchkin! :happydance:

Mowat, I don't like that you've been quiet. I hope everything is ok! :hugs:

Button, thank you! :flower: I hope you get can a sooner reassurance scan and DH can be there for that. :hugs:

Ummi, thanks! :flower: I'm sure trying to keep PMA. It's not that I'm doubtful, it's that I'm paranoid and nervous but part of me does feel like everything will go great with my scan. I just wish I could shake this fear that keeps coming back. Ugh. If everything does go great on Friday, I think I will be able to relax more at that point. [-o&lt;

aknqtpie, hopefully you will get a scan tomorrow, too and we will all have good news all the way around to share! :hugs:

StillPraying, that's what it has to be. The normal subsiding of symptoms! And yay for 10 weeks! ALMOST to 2nd tri now! :thumbup: Wow, most of us with scans tomorrow and Friday! I'm really praying it's gonna be nothing but good news for each of us and we can all carry on into 2nd tri together! [-o&lt; :hugs:


----------



## Button#

Munchkin I'm getting the £15 under the bump skinny jeans. Got them first time around and they are so comfortable. My thighs just aren't quite as skinny as they were 3 years ago so I have to get the next size up.


----------



## Munchkin30

I never get on with under the bump :( how the heck are they meant to stay up?!? 

For ladies worried about symptoms, they are definitely meant to change at 9-10 weeks because of the placebta taking over. 

Soooo many scans!! Looking forward to some great pics over the next couple of days.

I feel so much better for hearing the heartbeat. I feel much more confident going into the 12 week scan next Tuesday but I'm totally terrified of the cardiac scan the next day :( we're still so high risk I really won't be able to relax!


----------



## Button#

I feel claustrophobic in over the bump! I never had any problems keeping them up. I had some nice over the bump ones from ASOS but didn't wear them much.


----------



## Munchkin30

What size are you? I've got some lovely ones but never wear them! Size 12? You can have them just to clear the drawer space!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Munchkin: fantastic! Yeah!! Will be thinking about you for your scans. And all of you girls!!

Aknqtpie: I'm defo NOT gonna get one either! I'd be too stressed out if I can't find the hb. I had a fall when pg with ds2 and I couldn't feel him move, I went to hospital and for a min or two even the mw couldn't find it (I was 8 months pg), I saw her face change and become so pale. And she found it. I would so worried if I couldn't find it at home, which is more probable considering my belly fat ^^. So it's a no-no dor me too!

Glad to see most of you are heading towards 2nd tri. It seems so far away for me. But I'll get there in my on time! ;)


----------



## Munchkin30

Ummi wierdly this time has gone loads faster than previous 1st tris, maybe because I expected it to be sooooo slow. Won't be long before you're heading towards 2nd tri too. Sadly 2nd tri seems to start at 13 weeks rather than 12 so I've got even longer to go still!!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Actually, is there a fast forward button to labour and birth for all of us? :D


----------



## Munchkin30

Eurgh that would've lovely wouldn't it? Although I like most of pregnancy. I could def do with a fast forward to 20 weeks.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Tbh it depends how long I'm going to be sick. If it's the whole 9 months like for ds2 I'd rather go straight to labour! Haha!


----------



## aknqtpie

Did a lunch thing for work.. feeling sick now. And still exhausted. almost tempted to try and go home early.. :-/


----------



## mowat

Thanks for thinking of me guys! Still here. Still pregnant!

Didn't hear back from my doctor so I decided to go to Emergency yesterday when I had more blood. They did bloods and then the doctor came in and basically said that it sounded like I was miscarrying! Can we be a little optimistic? He checked my cervix (which was closed) and then said "Oh, I didn't expect that!" Idiot. Had an ultrasound and everything looked fine to me, but I never got to talk to the doctor because the radiologist hadn't read the u/s and the doctor went off shift. Some nurse talked to me, but to be honest I think I knew more about the u/s than she did. To top it all off the hospital never asked me info about who to send the u/s report to, so I've been trying all day to make sure it goes to the right place. Geesh.

So, yes, I'm fine! Just really pissy. No symptoms any more which is pretty alarming, but I guess everything is fine. Wish my dopler would get here soon.

So many posts to catch up on! Good luck to the ladies having scan tomorrow! 

So jealous of all the talk of maternity clothing. We don't have any stores that sell maternity clothes here (well, Walmart). Can I place an order with you ladies? Hoping my appointment for the scan/appointment in Vancouver come through soon and I can go shopping too. I don't have any symptoms, but my uterus is starting to feel pretty heavy.

More I wanted to post, but I can't remember what I've read!


----------



## Button#

Munchkin that's really sweet of you but I'm after size 10. I agree a fast forward to 20 weeks would be fab. I felt better then and actually started liking being pregnant.

Mowat - what a nightmare, glad everything is ok.


----------



## Munchkin30

https://www.birminghammail.co.uk/news/midlands-news/birmingham-dad-to-be-signed-work-morning-7752332

You're actually kidding me....


----------



## Button#

Bollocks does he know how it feels to have hyperemisis. Not to mention he's not pregnant so they don't have to worry what they prescribe him.


----------



## nessaw

Good luck for all the scans today and tom.x


----------



## StillPraying

Good Morning Ladies :flower:

had to pause in my slowly shrinking pile of paperwork to chat with ya'll:winkwink:


Munchkin yay for finding HB! How reassuring. I think Im with akn though, I think I'd make myself crazy with worry if I had a Doppler. :wacko: So tempting to get one though! Don't stress over your scans, (I know...I know...lol) Just try to look forward to seeing baby. I cant imagine how scary the cardiac scan must be for you. I hope this week goes by fast so you can get it over with and relax after some happy news:hugs:

Button sorry your OH will have to miss this one. Hopefully you can get one soon after so he can go too. 

Mowat! How scary! What an idiot Dr. I would have thrown something at him. Goodness they are so insensitive it blows my mind! :grr: I'm glad you had a scan to reassure you. Don't you hate disappearing symptoms? Why cant it be easy like your belly button turns blue when you're prego and if something is amiss it turns like red? :haha:

As far as maternity jeans...I love underbelly until I start really showing, then I liked the overbelly ones. Plus the underbelly are really great for post delivery while you're still shrinking lol. DH says I can get new maternity clothes when I get to second tri. I did buy a pair of maternity leggings (best purchase ever) so I can make my other clothes last longer! We don't have a lot here either, we have Target/walmart but they suck. I love Motherhood Maternity but they're so expensive :growlmad: I know Wayfair online sells great clothes if you know what size you are and they aren't terribly expensive.

AFM...woke up with morning sickness:thumbup: how odd that it made me so happy even as I was dry heaving/puking up toast.:haha: it's reassuring to know they didn't disappear they're just subsiding:blush:...... :coffee: 3 hours until scan time (1:20 Pacific Time)....FX FX FX thank you all for well wishes!


----------



## PrayingPixie

Mowat, so glad to see you and that all is well! :hugs: Also ss that the ER couldn't seem to get their act together. 

Nessaw, thanks hun! :flower:

StillPraying, please come post and let us know how your scan went! Inquiring minds want to know! :haha: Looking forward to hearing from you! :hugs:

I forget who else is having scan today but good luck if you are! :flower:


AFM, my scan is tomorrow at 11 am and my nervousness is in full gear! :wacko: Part of me still 'thinks' it will go well but part of me is scared of a march repeat. :dohh: I wish I could get DH to try to find my doppler for me (which includes climbing a ladder which I am not comfortable doing) so I can try to find the hb. If I can find it and feel reassured then I can be more excited about tomorrow instead of so nervous. :blush: I still have all my symptoms which I know is a good sign but I also still had most of them last go round, too so part of me isn't sure if I should bank on that or not. :nope: UGH! :wacko: Please keep me and bean in your thoughts/prayers tomorrow and I'll come post the results after I get home. :flower: Thank you so much ladies! I truly appreciate it! :hugs:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Argh! Mowat, I can't believe the doctor acted like that! But Glad everything is ok though. 

Still: yay for ms coming back! How was your scan?
I like the idea of the blue/red belly button!! That with the fast forward button would be perfect. 

PrayingP: good luck for tomo, can't wait to read your good news. 
Hope your oh finds the doppler soon!


----------



## Munchkin30

Still: the trouble with that is we'd all be on here with pics of our belly buttons wondering if they're a bit less blue than yesteday, looking at charts of how blue they should be at different gestations, and wondering if there's just a hint of red at the edge of our belly buttons! The only answer would be a permanent ultrasound stuck to our bellys!!

I have to say I've been feeling ever so slightly more human today. Not much but I'm sure it's ok to feel a bit better by 11 weeks isn't it??


----------



## PrayingPixie

Munchkin, you are so right about the red/blue! LOL!! :rofl: Let's face it, we're impossible! :haha:

Ummi, Thanks! I sure hope and pray that it will be good news!! [-o&lt; Cant seem to quit being nervous. Ugh! :dohh:

StillPraying, eagerly awaiting to hear your scan results! :flower: Please don't keep us waiting too long! :haha:


My nervousness is full tilt now. :wacko: DH said he's looking forward to it. I wish I could have his PMA. I keep trying to. At times I feel like yeah, it's gonna go great and baby has to be doing well with all of this going on. Then at other times I'm like but what if? Sigh. :dohh: As long as baby still has a good strong heartbeat and measures spot on then I can relax more. [-o&lt;


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Absolutely no "what ifs" PrayingP! You'll be ok!

Munchkin: you made me so LOL!!!! I was actually thinking of a traffic light kind of thing! No variation, just red or blue! Haha!


----------



## mowat

The light sounds like a great idea! I'm all for that. I'd go for the fast forward button too. Might be nice to have a rewind too, for when you know everything turns out alright.


----------



## PrayingPixie

Come on StillPraying, where are you? Waiting ever so impatiently! :haha:

Ummi, aww thanks! :hugs:


----------



## StillPraying

Hi!!!! Baby is fantastic. :cloud9: Heard perfect little hb. Measuring exactly 9 weeks 6 days :cloud9: Lil picture looks like a gummy bear. Lol I love love my mw. They asked if I wanted to switch to an ob next appointment and I was like nooooo I love her already! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







2014-09-11 16.25.13.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## PrayingPixie

Awwww yay!! :happydance: I'm so happy for you!! :yipee: I knew the baby would be great! :hugs: And what a cute pic! Does look like a gummy bear! <3 hehe! So cute! :flower: Hopefully I'll have the same kind of good news to share tomorrow! :flower:


----------



## StillPraying

Thanks pixie! You will, I'm sure of it. Finger crossed!!


----------



## aknqtpie

I had my first dr appt and scan today! Got to see the baby and HB.. Actually measuring ahead at 9wks.. But we are keeping the due date the same. Here's my little blob! 
https://i1380.photobucket.com/albums/ah190/delongmm1/B12B1787-216A-4AA7-98BC-FF3A49FC3CBD_zpshwkvlsxu.jpg


----------



## mowat

Woohoo Stillpraying!

Good luck tomorrow Pixie!


----------



## StillPraying

Yay Akn!! Ahead is always good to hear :)


----------



## Button#

Yay for great scans ladies. Good luck Pixie.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Yay for your perfect scans girls!!! I'm so chuffed for you!

PrayingP: where is yours? (Still very early on your side of the pond I know, but we need to know!!)

How's everyone?


----------



## Munchkin30

Lovely scans ladies. Brilliant news. Yay!!


----------



## PrayingPixie

2 hrs 5 mins (11 am EST) and I'm so very nervous! :wacko: Praying we still see a hb and healthy baby! [-o&lt; I'm partly excited too though and cant wait to see my baby again. I'll let you all know how it went when I get back. :flower:


----------



## Button#

That's ages! Hurry up Pixies part of the world!


----------



## PrayingPixie

lol Button! We leave here in about an hr since it's almost an hr from here. I cant tell if my tummy is feeling queasy from the pregnancy or from nerves. :haha:


----------



## StillPraying

Oooohhhh 30 more minutes! :thumbup:


----------



## PrayingPixie

Scan went great! :happydance: We have a happy and healthy little gummy bear with a HR of 175 bpm! :cloud9: I absolutely LOVE my tiny gummy bear and the precious hb sound! <3 It's so magical! :cloud9: Will try to attach pic for you all! I'm so so relieved! :wohoo: 
https://i61.tinypic.com/4qpyeg.jpg


----------



## Button#

Yay!!!! Very pleased for you.


----------



## Munchkin30

Awesome news. So pleased!!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Yay!! What did I tell you??!!! Haha! So pleased for you.


----------



## nessaw

A hat trick of brilliant scans. What lovely news to start the weekend with.x


----------



## StillPraying

:happydance:Yayayayay!!!!:happydance:
They truly look like little gummy bears don't they?! Lol yay for 3 good scans this week! !:happydance:

Who is next on the scan line?


----------



## Munchkin30

It might be me :( I'm Tuesday and Wednesday. Eek.


----------



## PrayingPixie

Awww thank you ladies! :flower: It's such a relief! The moment the tech put the probe on my belly I immediately stared hard at the screen looking for the flickering of the heartbeat hehe and then when I saw it a huge wave of relief washed over me! :haha: The dr said at this point for me, my chances of mc are less than 15%. So while I know that's not zero, it's still a lower number than it was last time so that's good. :thumbup: They are gonna see me back in 2 weeks for another scan to again make sure baby is still doing well then a week after that they are sending me to a high risk specialist to run tests (mostly genetics testing) to make sure that everything looks good with me and baby especially since I will be turning 35 before this baby is born which puts me technically in the range of "advanced maternal age" which of course carries it's own set of risks. I'll only see the specialist for tests then come right back to my dr's office for the remainder of the duration and birth of course. I'm really happy that they are keeping such a close eye on me and this baby and being so proactive to make sure all is well and will do anything and everything possible to sway the odds in our favor of a good outcome. :thumbup: I feel so very blessed to have such great drs looking after me and be receiving such great care! :) I wish everyone could be looked after this! :flower: So that's the details from my visit and for now I'm ecstatic and relieved to know that my little gummy bear is doing great! :cloud9:


----------



## PrayingPixie

Munchkin30 said:


> It might be me :( I'm Tuesday and Wednesday. Eek.

Come on Munchkin! PMA! We've had nothing but good news so far, and you saw baby's hb on doppler so I am sure yours will be no different! :hugs: I wanna try to start thinking positive that we're all gonna make it to 2nd tri together! :kiss:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

What a great appointment PrayingP!! It feels so much better when your doctor is so proactive! 
I'll be turning 35 too before the baby is born. Oh my! I don 't like I'm of "advanced maternal age"! Can we turn back the clock a little bit? ^^

Muchkin: you too you'll be fine. We'll all go through this together until labour and birth! Remember: PMA all the way!


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks ladies. I'm pretty positive about the nirm 12 week scan, it's the cardiac one bricking it about!! I'm turning 35 2 days before the due date!! Are we all the same age??

Praying pixie is it the mc that puts you high risk or something specific? I'm really chuffed with my medical team too. Feel like I'm really being loss after this time x


----------



## PrayingPixie

Munchkin30 said:


> Thanks ladies. I'm pretty positive about the nirm 12 week scan, it's the cardiac one bricking it about!! I'm turning 35 2 days before the due date!! Are we all the same age??
> 
> Praying pixie is it the mc that puts you high risk or something specific? I'm really chuffed with my medical team too. Feel like I'm really being loss after this time x

Aww Munchkin, remember what you (I think it was you) told me not too long ago! Different pregnancy, different baby. Gotta try to think positive! :hugs: (I know, I know, I'm one to talk lol!) 

I think it's both honestly. The recurrent mc/mmcs and the fact that I'll be 35 before baby is born. So since I have both working against me, they are doing everything they can to look after baby and I.That's even what the dr said today. Due to both my history and my age that they want to do everything possible to try to sway the odds to be in our favor for a good outcome. :)

And yes, it looks to be that we're all the same age! Who'da thunk? :haha:

Ummi, yeah I'm with you on that! :haha: When the dr said that to me I winced and was like eww don't say that (of course he wasn't trying to insult me and said it very gently)! Now you're making me feel old! :haha: But yeah it is kinda a creepy and sobering realization. :wacko:


----------



## nessaw

All being well I'll be 39. Am I the oldest?


----------



## Button#

I'll be 32 when I give birth so I'm the baby, although I don't feel like it at the moment!


----------



## PrayingPixie

Nessaw, you might very well be the oldest among us. :blush: Not that there is anything wrong with that!! :flower: I'm happy that we all might very well make it to 2nd tri together! :thumbup:


----------



## nessaw

Don't feel 39 so am going to pretend I'm 29!


----------



## PrayingPixie

lol! No harm in that! :haha:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

nessaw said:


> Don't feel 39 so am going to pretend I'm 29!

Yup! We should all stick to 29! 29 yo mummies with red and blue belly buttons and a fast forward/rewind option. Mmmmm... Where's the remote control?? :D


----------



## mowat

Don't worry Nessaw I'm already 40! 

So happy for your great scan Pixie! Wow, your doctor's are really taking care of you---must be nice! Still feeling awfully neglected here. You'd think at 40, pregnant with twins, and with three prior miscarriages I could get some better care. Hphmf!

Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## PrayingPixie

LOL Ummi! I like the sound of that! :haha:

Mowat, wow.. now I really feel like a heel and did not mean to gloat. :nope: I'm so sorry! :hugs: I'm shocked that with you obviously being very high risk that they aren't watching you like a hawk! :( Are you in the states or the UK? If they aren't taking proper care of you, if I were you, I'd complain (and you have every right to) and/or find another dr who does care about their patients! There is absolutely NO excuse what so ever for patient neglect like that! :growlmad: Especially when you have a 40 yr old who is pregnant with twins, and has a history of 3 prior miscarriages! I mean come on! The dr's office I go to is a multi practice with several drs and 2-3 midwives and they have TONS of patients and are ALWAYS busy but they still stay on top of things and take care of patients (like me) properly! So your dr has no excuse what so ever! That really makes me so mad! :grr: You deserve to be properly taken care of and a dr who is proactive about your care! :hugs:


----------



## nessaw

I will pass the oldest baton onto you mowat!!
Seriously tho there must be someone you can complain to/insist on better care. When/what is your next official appt?


----------



## Munchkin30

I just looked where you live mowat. Woah that looks seriously cold, and empty!!


----------



## Munchkin30

Well it took me about 20 minutes but there's definitely something in there with what sounds suspiciously like a heartbeat!! It's about 162. Happy with that.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Great news munchkin!!


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks. Eurgh I've got to go to a birthday party where all the family's from our antenatal group are going, including 2 babies who were been exactly when my losses were due. All of them now have their obligatory second child. I've got to try and not look pregnant. God knows what I'm gonna wear. And they're having a BBQ and I'm vegetarian. Could be fun! Not.


----------



## StillPraying

Oh goodness I feel like the baby here! I'll be turning 24 the week before my due date:blush:

Mowat I'd definitely be interested in looking for different doctors!


----------



## mowat

I'm definitely willing to share the old lady baton Neesaw!

No worries Pixie! I'm super happy that you are being looked after----just needed to whine a little. Is that a pregnancy symptom? Oh, wait, I was whiny before! Sounds like you are getting the treatment you deserve. 

My appointment for the nuchal scan in Vancouver came in, but it's not until October 8th. Was hoping to have an appointment with the high risk OB at the same time, but I haven't heard anything. A friend of mine in Vancouver recommended her doctor as she got fabulous care, but I don't know if that will happen. I did email a friend locally who is pregnant. She is at the same clinic as I am, but is seeing one of the other doctors. Sounds like she is getting better care and actually gets her phone calls returned. I'm going to call the clinic one more time and if they don't return my call I'm going to request a transfer.

Yeah Munchkin! So exciting! I'm hoping to get my dopler soon and I know I'll be obsessively checking for heartbeats. Do you need to use gel or anything?

Yep, kind of cold and empty where we live! Our city is great though---if you like outdoor activities. We're pretty civilized, big arts community and everything (two fabulous coffee roasters and a fantastic brewery!). But it does take a bit of effort to get anywhere else.

Anyone have a scan coming up? So exciting to hear good news!


----------



## mowat

Ugh, seem to have been hit with (tmi) diarrhea today! Was expecting the constipation everyone talks about. Not sure which one is worse? Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Don't worry Still. We'll take good care of our baby. :hugs: :D

Mowat: hope you'll find a doctor that will take care of you just like you deserve. 
I've had the same symptom on and off. More on at the beginning, now there days when I'm constipated and other not so :(
I guess it's pretty normal though it's a lesser known symptoms.


----------



## PrayingPixie

Wow! Somehow I missed an entire page of posts (page 71)! :wacko:

Aknqtpie, YAY for a great scan and cute pic too! I'm so happy for you that it went well! :happydance:

Thank you to the ladies that wished me good luck for my scan that were on page 71 as well! I'm so sorry I missed your posts! Darn bnb :haha:

Munchkin, I think it's safe to say that that's the baby's hb because if you were hearing yours and it was that fast, I think you'd know it! :haha: But it's always reassuring to hear that wonderful sound! <3 I wish I could find my doppler! I know it's somewhere around here and just got misplaced when we moved not too long ago. If I'm not able to find it soon I might just break down and buy another one off of ebay. :blush: Btw, try to enjoy the party! I'm sure there will be things there that you can eat, too! :hugs:

StillPraying, be glad you're that young! I kinda wish I was that young again. The whole "advanced maternal age" thing at the dr yesterday was kinda shocking. I mean I know how old I am, I just hadn't yet realized that I was nearing that status yet. :blush: I mean I knew that over 35 its harder to get pg and higher chances of mc and things like downs and such but I didn't realize that they are calling 35 "advanced maternal age" just yet. :wacko:

Nessaw, I agree with you. There must be someone she can complain to or find a dr who will take proper care of her! Good thing I'm not there with mowat or I'd raise a ruckus over it! :blush: hehe!


AFM, yesterday baby measured 8+5 when should of been 8+6. The ultrasound tech said that that's normal and common and can be due to human error and such and while I felt reassured at the time I find myself questioning it today. :dohh: Has anyone else experienced this and everything be fine and back to normal dating on the following scan? :blush:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

You made me lol about missing a whole page! 

I'm so with about the age. We just don't realise we're getting old :(

About the scan, don't worry at all. This is not exact science. I'm in. Algeria at the moment on holiday and because I had my bfp here I went to a gynae here. She's been fantastic by the one and is the one who prescribed progesterone , baby aspirin and lovenox. Anyway, she studied in France and when she writes her reports (I go home with every written report), she writes the number of weeks with a +/- 5 days next to it. And when I also check on the net it says that scans can be off with more or less 5 days. It's worrying when it's off by more than a week. I had my scan at 7 weeks and it measured 6w6d, but that's fine by me. You might be ahead next scan, it happens too.


----------



## mowat

Count yourself lucky Pixie, my friend was pregnant with her second when she was 37 and she noticed on her file she was called a "geriatric" pregnancy! Oh my!


----------



## PrayingPixie

Wow Mowat! "geriatric pregnancy" that is just crude! :wacko: Poor her! I think that would be quite appalling to me, too! :wacko:

Ummi, thanks for the reassurance! :hugs: I appreciate it. I should also realize that baby's HR went from 140 bpm to 175 bpm so surely that mean's that my gummy bear's heart is growing good and strong and that she/he will hopefully be just fine (I suspect 'she' though tbh hehe). :blush:

Hope everyone sleeps well tonight! :flower: I'm about ready for bed time here myself. I'm worn out. :sleep:


----------



## Munchkin30

Praying pixie don't worry at all about the scan dates. 2 days is nothing. 2 weeks might be something to worry about. All of my successful early scans have measured bang on my lmp but by 12 weeks I'm measuring a few days ahead so things can change too, they're so tiny though I think human error is totally realistic!!

My mum had my sister when she was 30 in 1978 and she was put on a special ward for geriatric mothers!! I'd always planned to have had all my kids by the time I was 35 and we might just make it although I'd put money on not. With my dd I was desparate to go to this lovely midwife led birthing centre but because she was overdue I couldn't and had a positive experience at my hospital when I would have been blue lighted from the centre anyway. Now I'm glad because you can't go over 35 so thus pregnancy I'd be losing it stressing to try and get baby out before my birthday on the 30th March!!


----------



## Munchkin30

Just realised I've got less than 200 days to go!


----------



## StillPraying

Ugh anyone getting headaches? 
Mowat pedialyte helps with diarrhea. My dr said I could take Immodium but ask your dr first since Lord knows they tell us all something different.


----------



## mowat

Thanks Stillpraying! Seem to be fine now. Just lasted just over a day.

200 days! Wow, that doesn't seem like long.

I'm ten weeks today, which should mean 30 weeks left. But full term is 37 weeks for twins with the average being only 35! That scares me! So soon.


----------



## Munchkin30

Yes still I'm getting awful headaches and I never usually get headaches, horrid pregnancy symptom. And this time I've been refusing to take even paracetamol so il just suffering! They always go eventually.
Mowat my tucker says 198 days but it'll blatantly be another 14 days after that, from experience my body holds onto baby's as long as physically possible! My daughter was predictably the full 14 days overdue!!


----------



## Button#

Munchkin try the 4head sticks for your headache. Really helps and you're not taking anything so perfectly safe. Not sure whether you can get them where you are Stillpraying.


----------



## nessaw

I uave had days with splitting headaches-worse when I get up and down. I have pg rhinitus but some days are clearer than others. I have the 4head thing too.
Munchkin good luck for tom. Hooray for 200 days!
Hi to everyone.x


----------



## nessaw

Just seen my ticker. 200 as well! But mine is 11wk 0days. Bizarre!


----------



## aknqtpie

I just woke up with a killer headache.. Might of slept funny though. 

My OH is rarely on time for anything, so we think the baby will take after him and be late :haha: we were joking about this yesterday. 

Finally got my first bout of morning sickness on Saturday at the hotel we stayed at this weekend.. It was mostly dry heaves since I had nothing on my stomach :-/ oh well.. Hoping that doesn't happen again.


----------



## Button#

DS was 2 weeks early. Really hope this baby is as well. We've got a holiday booked for 8 weeks after my due date and it would be nice if bubs was a bit older than that. 

Had a bad ms day today, still not actually been sick but had a lot of bile come up. I hate being sick and even if I think it will make me feel better I can't physically do it.


----------



## Button#

Ooh on the plus side my maternity jeans came so I'm very happy!


----------



## mowat

My symptoms seem to be back a bit which makes me happy---I'm sure you all know what I mean! Headache too, but I think I'm getting a cold.

I gave birth to my DS on his due date. Really hoping these ones are a little early.

Yeah for maternity jeans! I tried leaving my belt off today and wearing a belly band, but I just don't seem to be big in the right place. Feel enormous, but I feel like it is quite high. Just wearing bigger dress shirts for now.


----------



## mowat

Finally got a call from my doctor. She said "I heard you were in the emergency on the weekend". Um, weekend? It was last Tuesday. Anyway, my family doctor's office never forwarded anything to them, so I think that is part of the problem. She seemed happy with the ultrasound. She also said she had talked to the high risk doctor I had asked about seeing in Vancouver and they are trying to fit me in when I'm down for my u/s. So that's good news!


----------



## Munchkin30

Brilliant news mowat. Sometimes you really have to kick up a fuss but often it's just terrible communication.

I tried the 4head stick and I don't think it did much! I'll try it again though.

Well today is the day. I'm terrified. I just want to go to sleep and wake up when it's all over!! I keep thinking what of it's only got half a head or something?? And even if today is fine we've still got tomorrow to face. I'll be a nervous wreck by Thursday!!


----------



## Button#

Good luck Munchkin.

Mowat - glad you're getting somewhere.

I'm stuck inside waiting for a parcel today and LO is way too bouncy!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Good luck Munchkin. I'm sure you'll be ok. 

Button: not easy with little ones. Hope your parcel arrives sooner rather than later so you can go out a little bit. 

Mowat: hopefully it will all go much more smoothly for you from now on.


----------



## Button#

My Doppler is due today. I wonder how long I'll be able to hold out before trying it!


----------



## Munchkin30

About an hour probably ;) remember though you're very very early. I didn't find a heartbeat that early and believe me I tried!! So please don't freak out or google. What make is it?


----------



## Button#

It's a sonoline B. With DS I found the hb at 10 weeks so not expecting anything much before then but I'm rubbish at waiting. If it arrives after LOs nap I'll have to wait until he's in bed tonight anyway. I don't fancy him helping!


----------



## Button#

Munchkin - you had a higher opinion of me than I deserved, I lasted half an hour! That was only because I was getting LO down for a nap. No HB yet so I'll leave it until Friday now.


----------



## Munchkin30

Well there it is!!


----------



## Button#

Lovely scan pic Munchkin. Good luck for tomorrows.


----------



## PrayingPixie

Awww yay Munchkin! :happydance: I knew it would go well! You must be so happy! I'm sure tomorrow will go well, too! Especially if baby's hb seemed good and strong today! :hugs: 

Mowat, I'm glad everything sounds like it's going well for you now. Hopefully the specialist can get you in, while you're there! I bet it will be great to see those babies at the scan! :hugs:

Button, awww sorry you've been so sick with ms. At least it's a good sign! :winkwink: I hope you can find the hb soon! :flower:

Aknqtpie, it's never to late for ms to start! I've learned that hehe. I've been quite queasy and gaggy the past couple of days but never actually get sick. 

Ummi, how are things with you? :flower:


AFM, no headaches here (but thankfully that's never been a big symptom with me). I've had the off and on sore boobs, random daily queasiness/gagging, fatigue, moodiness, bizarre dreams, cravings/aversions, and such. Even though my symptoms continue to be present every day I still find myself a little paranoid and worried at moments. :dohh: I wish I could find my doppler but lack the energy to go searching through everything to find it. :blush: Getting DH to try to find it isn't a great idea either. Trust me on that, he'd make far more of a mess trying to do so than I can deal with. :haha: I also seem to be coming down with another cold or having allergies hitting me today. Ugh! I just hope my gummy bear is doing well and wish I could have reassurance between now and next appt/scan 1.5 weeks from now. :blush: They did say to call them if I needed the reassurance and that they'd get me in but I'm trying to be good and hold on as my next appt date will have me reaching 11 weeks. I guess I'm gonna try to hold out. :shrug:


----------



## Button#

Have any of you ladies booked an appointment for your flu jab yet? I keep forgetting to call.


----------



## StillPraying

Hello ladies.
Munchkin lovely pic! Fx for today! 
Mowat so glad you will get to see a specialist!

AFM I'm on 24 hour post today and this building has no AC (it's been in the 90s here!) Gonna be a long day/night. 19 more hours :/


----------



## Munchkin30

Button mines booked for october. They kept texting me saying now I'm over 65 I need to have the jab. Thanks!!

StillPraying what is it you do?


----------



## Button#

Lol munchkin, that's NHS tact for you!


----------



## nessaw

Great scan munchkin. Fx for tom.x


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Yay! Great scan pic munchkin! I'll be stalking for tomo! Try and relax until then. 
The nhs probably got a special jab for us in advanced maternal age ! Lol!

StillPraying: 24hr! Hope you'll get through this. Lots of hugs your way. Is there a way of cutting down your hours?

prayingpixie: I'm good thx. Just like you trying to cope with weird symptoms. All I have in mind is food food food and more food! Whether it's the one I am craving or what I can't look at! I have never been so food obsessed in my whole life. And God knows. I love my food. Even in my other healthy pregnancies it was not like that. Apart from that and tiredness my other symptoms are fading away. 

I am planning on going for a reassurance scan next week. And tomorrow I have a blood test to take to test my platelets due to the treatment I'm having. 

I'm trying not to think to much so I don't worry excessively. A bit hard sometimes. 
Also I'm not planning on taking the flu jab. 

Sorry if I missed anyone. Hope you're all ok. xx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Oopsie! Double post!


----------



## mowat

Beautiful scan photo Munchkin! Best of luck tomorrow.

Hmmm, again with the doctor's office today...so "Patricia" called my phone when I was getting my hair cut. She said they should get me in based on my phone call. What? Called her back and left a message. Then I decided to just go to the clinic in person and talk to someone. Good idea! Anyway, turns out Patricia seems to be filling in, and is a bit of a mess. No idea why she called me. I explained I hadn't called them since last week. Hmmm. Anyway, booked an appointment for two weeks when I'll be 12 weeks. Got in with a different doctor which might be nice. Still no news on the referral---hope to hear by the end of the week.

Don't know if I've mentioned I work at a hospital. Just need to comment on the stupid baby names! Oh my goodness, did you think how that will sound in 20 years? If it sounds like a stripper name, don't pick it! Okay, rant over!


----------



## Munchkin30

12 weeks today :happydance:


----------



## StillPraying

Evening ladies!

Munchkin yay for 12 weeks! Almost into 2nd tri! 

Mowat! LMAO at your stripper name comment! I actually know of a lady who named her daughter Taffy. 

Ummi I hope you get a reassurance scan soon :hugs:

AFM. ...I've had all day sickness. Mostly due to the heat I guess. For those who asked I'm a Marine:blush:
Unfortunately I won't get shortened hours until I reach 30 weeks. Usually my hours aren't too terrible. We are not required to do the flu shot though they do try to impose it.


----------



## Button#

Yay munchkin!


----------



## hopingwaiting

YAYYYY Munchkin30 FOR 12 WEEKS!!! I dont know why it says on our ticker that we are in the second trimester. i thought that was 13 week! I love your scan! i cant wait till mine on the 29th! Then on the 2nd i find out what im having!!


----------



## Munchkin30

Well had my cardiac scan and Baby looks great. Although wouldn't stay still much, we've got a lively one! On my notes it now says LOW risk of congenital heart defects! She said you can see 90% of chds at this stage and they got a really good view. So out chance of a chd is now less than 0.4%. Feel so much better. And they said it was measuring 12+2 so although my notes will still say 1st April I'm going to call it 30th March - my birthday! I'm quite teary and over the moon :) xx


----------



## Munchkin30

Honestly hoping I think 13 weeks is second tri so I'll start thinking of myself as that in another week.


----------



## hopingwaiting

thats funny that your birthday is march 30th.. mine is march 26th so i just know thats when ill give birth haha.. yes 13 weeks is 2nd trimester to me too


----------



## PrayingPixie

Mowat, I do hope the other dr you're going to be seeing will be much more caring and attentive! I'll say a prayer for that and that your scan goes well! :hugs:

StillPraying, WOW! I never saw that coming! Good for you though! :thumbup: I hope they have you on only light duty type of work and such. I'm also sorry your ms has been all day but at least that's a good sign! :flower:

HopingWaiting, WOW! That's so exciting! You will have to let us all know if its team pink or team blue for you! :flower: I will be finding out kinda early too as I will be having the new Harmony test done and that reveals baby's gender. :)

YAY Munchkin!! You're ALMOST there! You're gonna make it!! :happydance: I'm so happy for you! That must be exciting! :hugs: I bet you are SO relieved that baby's heart looks great! I'm so pleased for you! <3

Ummi, yeah I can relate. Being tired and thinking about food here, too. Some days I am so hungry I could eat all day but others not as much even though I want food LOL! :dohh:


AFM, another week gone! I'm 10 weeks now! :) According to the online calculator, I'll be full term on my birthday at the end of March! :thumbup: That will definitely be happy birthday to me at that point hehe! ;) Other than that, not a lot to report. Other than my usual paranoia. I still have my symptoms and hoping they stay until I reach 2nd trimester to help keep me semi-sane. :haha: I don't plan on getting flu jab as I usually only get the flu once every few years and always when I get the shot. So for some reason my body fights it off better without it. As for work, I'm a housewife so I do what I want LOL! :p Just kidding!! Right now I've got another cold but thank God it's not as bad as the one I had back a few weeks ago. It's far more mild than that last one. :thumbup: Anyways, my next scan is the 26th which feels like forever from now. But I keep telling myself at least I will be 11 weeks at that point. Just gotta get there and hopefully baby will continue to grow and do well, too. [-o&lt; :blush: At least I am a little less worried than before my last scan but the paranoia and a little bit of fear remains but I guess that is normal. Also, I'll be getting the Harmony genetic and gender test done around 12-13 weeks (simple blood draw from me) at the high risk dr so I'll get to find out the gender with that rather than waiting for sneak peek at 16 weeks. Although, knowing me, I'll still have the sneak peek done so we can see it to kinda confirm the blood test results hehe. :blush: IF gummy bear will cooperate for us at that point that is! :haha: Anyways, I hope all of you ladies have a great day today. :flower:


----------



## Button#

Yay, great news munchkin.


----------



## hopingwaiting

after my 9 week mark maybe 10ish all signs went away other then kinda sore boobs. But i have a strong heartbeat and everything is good to go!!! So even if they go away try not to worry too hard


----------



## StillPraying

Yay duty is over for me! Whole day of sleep.here I come! After a giant bowl of Life Cereal. 

Oh Munchkin I'm so happy for you!! 13 weeks is totally 2nd tri (although some of.my pregnancy books say week 12??) and you should definitely feel some relief getting there and having a positive heart scan! So pleased for you! ! 

Ooooooo hoping! I find out the gender on the 5th! I cannot wait! Who else is finding out gender?

Praying I think we'll both feel better getting to 2nd tri. Almost there!


----------



## Button#

I'll be finding out, although not as early as you! I can't do surprises.


----------



## PrayingPixie

Aww thanks Hoping and Still! :flower: I cant wait to find out if gummy bear is a boy or a girl! I'll be happy with either one as long as she or he is healthy! :thumbup: Hopefully it wont take too long for the test results from the harmony test to come back as I'm sure I will be so anxious to find out what we're having! :blush: The other thing is that I like to be able to plan ahead and have everything sorted out in advance so knowing the baby's gender really helps with that. :thumbup:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Munchkin: it's wonderful news!!! Roll on 2nd tri!

I'll update quickly with a copy/paste from my journal. I read you all, but will reply when I feel better:

Today however I have been so so sick. I tried to have some muesli for breakfast, which did wonders for the past few days, but I didn't keep it down. At lunch I was so unwell that it was ds1 who prepared the meal for us. The potatoes were already steamed from yesterday, but he prepared them sauteed in a frying pan with some spices. That tasted really nice but unfortunately I couldn't even keep those down either. Ds even did the washing up afterwards. I'm so proud of him, bless him.
I had to call dh to come home I was so poorly. 

Now I've had a nap and prepared myself some vermicelli soup with chicken stock. I feel slightly better, hope it will last though.


----------



## Button#

Your DS sounds like an absolute angel Ummi. Hope you feel better.


----------



## StillPraying

Awww ummi what an awesome son you have! Very blessed, you have raised him to be very helpful and thoughtful. I went through a phase of all day sickness as well. What was edible one day was dreadful the next. Just try to stay hydrated and attempt small meals when hungry. Sleep also seems to help.:hugs:


----------



## PrayingPixie

Aww Ummi, poor you! But God bless your DS1 and DH! I'm so glad to hear that you have such great care and support looking after you! I hope you feel a little better soon! :hugs:


Ok who else was it here that was craving cheese, too? Was it you Munchkin? Darn prego brain lol! :haha: Anyways, lately I am on this cheese pizza kick. I could eat it day and night! :blush: The more cheesy it is the better! Even had Pizza Hut's cheese stuffed crust pizza with extra cheese and boy was it good! LOL! That and cheesy noodles mmm! I swear I cannot get enough cheese! :haha: I guess gummy bear likes cheese! :winkwink: I still crave banana stuff too. I want banana flavored sweets but darn near all of it has that nasty gmo hfcs in it and I refuse to consume it! :dohh: Ugh! I'd eat bananas but I'm constipated enough and they wont help that any and only having BMs once a week as it is! :blush: (Sorry for TMI!) :haha: Oh the joys of pregnancy! :haha: Oh and StillPraying, I think I am now going into the same thing as you were recently with the sudden lifting of nausea. The past 3 days I've been so queasy and gagging lots then today suddenly barely any at all and only gagged about 3 times (still have other symptoms though) so I am guessing that now that I am 10 wks that placenta is starting to take over, and hormones are starting to level out and thus reducing the unsettled tummy. Or at least I hope that's all it is. :blush:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thanks girls. Don't get me wrong, he can drive nuts sometimes! But thank God I've always been able to count on this little guy in the most important moments, even from a very young age. 
I'm better now, managed to have some pasta bake this evening. Dh brought me some sparkling water, I think it helped a lot too. 

Still: with this pregnancy that's exactly what happens, one day I can't have enough of something and the next I'm totally put off! When pg with ds 2 I was sticking with the same things all the time (sushis -made with cooked fish, chinese take aways and nuts) as there was barely anything alse I could keep down. And with ds 1 after a horrible bout of ms for 2-3 weeks I was fine until the end. 

PrayingPixie: that pizza sounds oh so yummy! 

Hope everyone else is ok. xx


----------



## StillPraying

Making Salisbury Steak and homemade bread for dinner! Nomnomnom can't wait.

I really just want to feel baby move already!!


----------



## mowat

12 weeks already Munchkin! So exciting! Glad your scan went so well.

Oh my goodness Stillpraying---Taffy? That's bad. How about Haven? And Eden. Totally strippers!


----------



## StillPraying

Bahahahaha!! Or Candy? I got one even better for you Mowat: my MIL is a nurse who also works in a hospital. She was working in L&D when this couple who didn't really speak any English came in. They had a baby girl & as with most hospitals they put boy/girl, male/female on the end of the crib thingies. Well when the couple saw this they thought the hospital had named their baby "Female" so they kept that as her name, pronouncing it "Feh-mah-lee".


----------



## mowat

Awesome!


----------



## Button#

I'm having a 'I don't feel pregnant at all' day. Only mildly queasy now and again. I am tired though and I'm sure I'll feel rough later. I seem to be better in the mornings and start feeling nauseas at around 3pm at the moment until I go to sleep.


----------



## nessaw

Hi girls afraid I'm leaving you. Have been to a and e today after 2 days of back ache and brown spotting this morning. Have had a missed miscarriage. Baby measured exactly the same as the scan in august. Taking pills to start it off later. Good luck to you all. Xx


----------



## Munchkin30

Oh my gosh nessaw I'm so sorry. I don't know what to say but my thoughts and my heart are with you my love. Such awful awful news I'm so so sorry. 

I had the tablets with my mmc and with Rowan so if there's any help I can be please please let me know. So sad :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## PrayingPixie

Same here, Button. I'm not really having any queasiness/gagging and it's starting to worry me. :wacko: I'm hoping it's just that I'm 10 weeks and that the placenta is starting to take over and my hormones are leveling out but I cant help but feel paranoid! I wish to God that I could find my doppler! :growlmad: I really don't want to spend money on another one just to have mine turn up at that point. :nope: UGH! *kicking myself* :dohh: So apparently the last 2-3 weeks of 1st tri have to be hard too due to diminishing symptoms and more paranoia. I cant wait to be out of 1st tri! :blush:


----------



## nessaw

Thanks munchkin have had them before so know what to expect unfortunately. The doctor was trying to be positive but then I asked my hcg level and it was 2000 so I knew there was no chance of seeing anything on the scan. Have felt things weren't right for a few days. Think this may be me done with ttc. Can't go through this again. &#128533;


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Nessaw: I am so so sorry :hugs: 
I know there is no word I can say that will make you feel better. Hope this goes as smoothly as possible considering the situation. :hugs: <3

PrayingP: if you order a new one and find the other one, you could always sell it. Anything to put your minds at rest is worth it.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

As for ttc again, you don't have to take a decision right now. You need time to get through this and heal again. You can take your decision at a later point. 
Wish there was something I could do or say... :hugs:


----------



## PrayingPixie

Omgosh Nessaw, I didn't even see your post! I am so so sorry! :( I'm heartbroken for you! Prayers that this process is as easy for you as possible and that you are able to heal quickly both physically and emotionally and be ready to try again before long! My heart and prayers go out to you hunny and your OH! :hugs: I've been through this too and I know how painful it is. :( If you need anything or just to talk, I'm here and you can pm me. Take care of yourself, ok! :hugs: <3 and prayers! :flow:


----------



## aknqtpie

Nessaw.. I am so sorry :(


----------



## Button#

I'm so sorry Nessaw. I'm thinking of you and hope you heal quickly.


----------



## StillPraying

I'm heartbroken for you Nessaw. Prayers for you and DH. Don't make any decisions on ttc just yet. Give your heart and body time to heal. Even though we've all been through these it's awful because there is not much to say to make it better. Just know we are all here for you and will do anything to help. :hugs:


----------



## Munchkin30

Take your time nessau and just be as kind to yourself as you can. We're here if you need us xx


----------



## mowat

Oh Nessaw! Just devastated for you. 

I noticed you are in England----when you've had some time to heal you might want to pop over to the recurrent miscarriage thread. There are a lot of ladies from the UK and they have some great advice. There are a couple of great doctors that are really helping people! Could be something as simple as adding prednisone.

Wishing you the best.


----------



## Button#

I just found baby's hb on my doppler. S/he was hiding behind one of my hb so I ha to suck my stomach in to get a number reading but it was there in the 160s and kept shifting. I feel like I can relax a bit.


----------



## Munchkin30

Hurrah! It's a great feeling. I checked regularly until my 12 week scan and I felt so much calmer going into it knowing there was something alive in there at least. I'm going on holiday tomorrow for ten days and I'm seriously considering taking mine!


----------



## Munchkin30

Nessaw how's it going? Have you got to go into hospital hon?


----------



## StillPraying

I had the most terrible day :cry: what I would give to be a stay at home mom.


----------



## mowat

So sorry Stillpraying---what happened?


----------



## Button#

Sorry you've had a rough day Stillpraying.

My in-laws are a pain in the bum. They're coming up to see us the weekend before my scan. They can't do the weekend after and now I don't know whether to risk it and tell them early or try and keep it secret until after the scan and Skype them. I'm going to get LO a best big brother t shirt and see how long they take to notice.


----------



## nessaw

Well I passed the baby this morning with comparative ease (to my other mcs). Have taken it to the hospital for testing. Hopefully we'll get some answers. Thanks for your support.x


----------



## Button#

Nessaw I'm glad it went relatively easy for you and I hope they will be able to help you.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hope you'll get some answers. Be strong hunni, you'll get your rainbow. xx


----------



## mowat

So sorry Nessaw. Hope you can get some answers.


----------



## StillPraying

Praying you will get some answers Nessaw :hugs:

Yesterday I was chewed out twice, both times for things that were not my fault. I was also told I was being "dramatic" when I was telling another Marine how I've been awfully sick this pregnancy. I'm honestly just tired of being in the military. I want to stay home and be a housewife and a mom. Not come home every day too tired to even walk my dog let alone clean my house. I never realized how old fashioned I am until I started having babies you know? Some women can be working moms and they love it. Me, I just don't want to do it any more. Sorry I know I'm whining. Probably just hormones making me all emotional :wacko:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi everyone,
I went to the doc thos morning. 
As I suspected, from the blood test, I have a slight anaemia, but my platelets are normal. She is not too concerned about it at the moment though. She wanted me to take some supplement, but when I told that my prenatals already contain 50 mg, she said it was ok only that by 2nd tri it won't be enough. 

She agreed for a reassurance scan. She did a transabdominal this time. And baby is fine thank God. It's got a nice heartbeat, and resemble more like a baby. It was moving too. It's measuring bang on time, 26.2 mm, 9w3d. The doctor said that I should be out of the danger zone now because all my losses were very early ones. I still know that anything can happen, but I really feel better about it now. 

Here is a pic:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Ummi2boyz

StillPraying: I've tried the working/studying mum thing too, and though I loved my job, I can't stand the situation. I totally understand. How long will your maternity leave be?


----------



## Button#

Lovely scan Ummi. I had to take an iron supplement with DS. I think me and my family are all prone to be anaemic.


----------



## StillPraying

Ummi awesome scan! I was anemic with my DD also. I thought I would be with this one too but so far I've been ok.
My Maternity leave is 6 weeks :/


----------



## Ummi2boyz

What?? Only 6 weeks??!! Poor you. I totally empathise. Tbh for the hours you put in they could offer a better maternity package. Hope you'll be able to be sahm very soon. Why not a wahm? You never know!


----------



## StillPraying

I'm actually considering getting certified to have an at home daycare. I know how hard it is finding daycare for military families, and if you get certified through the FCC you only have around 6 kids at a time :) Just an idea. I've been in for 5 years now, the end of my contract isn't until 2017 :dohh: So I'm just looking at other ideas.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I think it's a brilliant idea! Good luck with that!


----------



## hopingwaiting

yes six weeks stinks!!!!! and mine will be unpaid since i work for a small drs office and cant be covered by fmla!


----------



## StillPraying

What is FMLA?


----------



## PrayingPixie

Hi ladies! :hi: Sorry I've been so quiet past few days. Too much going on around here. But I'm ok. But first...

Nessaw, I am glad that the process was easy for you at least and that you were able to pass all of it. Nothing worse than complications on top of an already painful and difficult time. I am so relieved for you that it was "easier" for you. :hugs: I do hope the drs are able to use that sample and hopefully find out what went wrong. Hopefully it's either something that can be easily helped or maybe just a chromosome issue (meaning a run of bad luck). Please keep faith that you will get your rainbow. In the meantime take all the time you need to grieve and heal both physically and emotionally. :hugs:

StillPraying, I'm so sorry you're having it so rough. :( It does sound like they are being a bit harsh on you but then again, I know how the military is. Hopefully once your contract is up you can be a sahm/wahm! :flower: And only 6 weeks mat leave?? :shock: Wow! I'm surprised they don't give you more than that. That's just barely enough time to begin to physically heal from birth! :dohh: Try to hang in there and I hope today is better for you! :hugs:

Ummi, YAY! :happydance: That is awesome! I'm so happy for you! And what a cute scan pic and adorable little bub! :hugs: You must be so relieved and reassured and I'm so so glad for you that it went well! :thumbup:

Button, how are things going for you hun? :flower:


Mowat, how are you and the twins doing? Praying there has been no more bleeding for you and that you've been able to enjoy some "calmness" in the pregnancy lately! :hugs:

Munchkin, how are you doing? I'm sure you've just been busy lately but please touch base with us. :flower:


AFM, not a whole lot to report to be honest. My queasiness/gagging came back after 2 days of being minimal and all my other symptoms have continued. Oh, and other than craving banana sweet stuff, I am also constantly craving cheese pizza! I cant get enough of it! :haha: Apparently this baby likes cheese pizza! lol! Meanwhile, we went to six flags yesterday because DH had free tickets from work. DH did most of the riding rides while I sat down and watched. The only rides I rode were monster mansion (a slow gentle boat ride through this house thing with cute monster scenes) and sky buckets which is another slow ride. Both of which are slower and more gentle than riding in a car to be honest. So I knew they wouldn't pose any risk of harm to the baby. The rest of the time I sat and watched DH ride coasters and drank lots of water. By 4pm though I was done and ready to go home out of exhaustion (thankfully DH could tell I'd had enough and brought me home) and when we got home I got straight into bed and stayed there the rest of the evening and even drifted off once before dinner time (and DH even made us dinner, God bless him). Which is not how I would normally be at all! lol! Normally I'd stay till closing time and even then be bummed that it was time to leave. :haha: So despite all of my resting I did yesterday by sitting, I think the fact that I was that worn out is a good sign. Needless to say, I'm taking it easy today. :winkwink:
Anyways, 4 days till my next appt and scan. Part of me is a little excited but honestly still nervous and paranoid. :dohh: However, not as much so as last time around! I still cant find my doppler but I've also not had much of a chance to really hunt for it either since I have to wait for DH to check the boxes in the attic since climbing ladders is a no no. So I think that if Friday's appt goes well and baby is wiggling and bouncing around for us and growing perfectly then I will let myself relax a good deal more as I'll be 11 weeks at that point. I'm praying that when the tech puts that probe on my belly we will immediately see the baby moving and wiggling all over for us! [-o&lt; That would be reassuring right there hehe! I'm also eager to find out what the baby's HR is because if it's still high then I really think we have a girl on board. :haha: Oh yeah! I also bought a little teddy bear in a gift shop yesterday for the baby! A teddy bear for gummy bear hehe. <3 Now I'm just praying that I didn't jinx anything by doing that! :wacko: But I'm trying to think positive that everything will be good with gummy bear. :blush:


----------



## PrayingPixie

StillPraying said:


> What is FMLA?

StillPraying, It stands for Family Medical Leave Act. :flower:


----------



## Button#

Hi Pixie, hope your scan goes well. 

I'm trying not to notice I've been feeling a lot less nauseous the last couple of days incase it decides to come back! Still tired, having vivid dreams and trouble sleeping. Also caught the HB yesterday evening again. 

I think I was barely conscious still after 6 weeks! Hope you can be a SAHM or WAHM.


----------



## PrayingPixie

Button, maybe you are just having like I did where I was barely queasy at all for a couple of days but then it comes back. When mine came back the 3rd day it came back with a vengeance! lol! I was having it hit me like almost every hour and gagging quite a bit. Not fun but at least it was reassuring. I wanna say that happened to me too during week 9 so that very well could be all that is with you as well. Especially since like you said, you still have the dreams, and fatigue and all. I pray that the nausea comes back on you as well, soon (for reassurance sake)! :hugs:


----------



## Button#

I'm quite happy for it to stay away! My DS keeps wanting to climb all over me and he's rather bouncy so it's not a good combination. I know what you mean about it being reassuring but I'm fairly relaxed right now so I'll take some nausea free time.


----------



## mowat

Oh my goodness Stillpraying---6 weeks! That's rough. Hope you can figure out something to let you stay home eventually. I could never do a daycare, but you sound like you'd love it!

Yeah! No bleeding for over a week! Stopping progesterone today too, so that should help too. Still no word on the high risk appointment, but I'm still hoping they can arrange it for when I go for my scan. Doctor next week at 12 weeks and I'm hoping she can hear heartbeats at that point. Still have this horrible thought I'll fly down for my scan in October and they won't find heartbeats! Just wish I had a doppler. A lady on another thread was going to send me one, but I don't want to harass her.

Nausea is back here too ladies! Kind of don't mind it. Have a horrible cold now though and I really wish I could take a neocitrin! Have to settle for lemon tea I guess.

Anyone getting big yet? I tried to wear my smallest maternity pants the other day but they're still enormous! Just in that nasty in between stage. Though I'd be bigger at this point with two in there, but I'm honestly happy I'm not! Ticker is showing limes now! Babies are huge!


----------



## Button#

Just had a small bit of bleeding. I really hope it's just my cervical erosion but I'm waiting for a call back from the Dr. My OH said he can look after LO on Friday for me to go to the EPAU. I'm going to be using my doppler every hour between then and now I think.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hope it's nothing to worry about. Can't you go to the epau now as an emergency just to make sure eerything is ok?


----------



## Button#

No you have to be referred, they're pretty good about it though and I'll probably get a call from epau today after I've spoken to the dr. It's a pain in the neck taking LO with me so I'll have to wait until OH can look after him anyway.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Ok. The one I go is on a self-referral basis (after you had at least one loss). 
Hope the time goes quickly and you get the reassurance you need. xx


----------



## Button#

Thanks Ummi. It seems to be different every drs you go to doesn't it! I took LO to epau for a scan last time where they were worried about an ectopic and I had the Dr scanning me while I held LOs hand and the nurse read him a book. They were so good with him but it's an hour to get there by public transport and I don't want to make them entertain a grumpy toddler again.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Yes, I understand totally. Where do you go to? I go to homerton. I went to whipps cross for my first mc, and that was a horrible experience. (The epau, but the maternity there was great when I had ds2).


----------



## Button#

Princess royal in farnborough. They were nice when I had my mc. Trying to stay positive, had no more spotting and if everything is ok it means I get an early sneaky peek at bubs. Just need LO to go to bed so I can get the doppler out.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Yup! I really tht if it has stopped then I'm hopeful it's good news for you. Getting the doppler is a good idea too. Fast forward to friday now!


----------



## PrayingPixie

Awww Button, I do hope you find the hb and can put your mind at ease! I know how nerve wracking and worrying that is! Please let us know how you get on! :hugs:

Mowat, YAY for no more bleeding! F'x that coming off the prog will help with that! I hope you hear from the high risk dr soon! If not, can you call and find out what's going on?

AFM, 3 days and counting till scan day. I'm back to feeling less queasy/gaggy today and of course it's got me paranoid. :dohh: Still have my other symptoms though so I'm hoping that maybe perhaps my placenta is starting to take over prog production and this is the beginning of that. Friday cant come soon enough, even though I'm totally nervous and paranoid of it all going wrong, but trying to think positive and praying that all is well with the baby. [-o&lt;


----------



## Button#

I have a naughty baby! S/he was hiding behind a very loud artery and only came out to play after 10 minutes of looking. Found it though so that is reassuring.


----------



## PrayingPixie

:haha: Awwww so glad you found him/her. That does sound typical hehe! They like to find whatever tiny corner to nestle in and stay there lol! I'm so pleased for you that you have that reassurance! :hugs: Just wish I could get DH to try again to find my doppler. :blush:


----------



## Button#

At this rate pixie your baby will be born before you find your doppler!!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Yay for finding baby!
And LOL at your last post! You may be right tough!


----------



## mowat

So glad you heard the heartbeat Button!

Hope you scan hurries up for you Praying!

I think I'll wait until tomorrow to call and see about my referral. It's so annoying waiting!


----------



## Button#

Definitely call Mowat.


----------



## Button#

Getting a bit of brown spotting now when I wipe but my nausea is back. Me and LO have a bit of a cold so I've decided I have plenty of excuses to stay home in the warm snuggled on the sofa. I will try and drink more today as well as I've been really bad about that.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Mowat: I would not call them, I would harass them!! Believe me I'm really good at that! Lol!

Button: nausea is back it's great! You can still use your doppler for reassurance. Not long before you get a scan.


----------



## PrayingPixie

Button, IKR! LOL! smh. I might just beg DH to let me buy another one. :haha: I also hope you and LO feel better soon! :flower: And use the doppler to reassure yourself when needed. Have you called the dr office yet to report the spotting at least and see what they think? They might be able to push your scan date up some to get you seen sooner! :hugs:

Mowat, I'd call for sure! The squeaky wheel gets the grease! :winkwink:


AFM, I'm 11 weeks now (yay another week gone)! My scan is in 2 days (after today) and I'm a bit of a nervous wreck. :dohh: I was a little late putting my prog in last night and then this morning I wasn't nearly as wet down there as I usually am (and usually change my undies every morning) :blush: so that's got me paranoid. However, as I was dropping DH at the bus this morning I had a wave of queasiness hit me and caused me to gag a few times (that's my normal for ms) so hopefully that's a sign that everything is fine with baby but of course I don't know. :shrug: Praying Friday gets here quickly and that when we get the ultrasound started we immediately see baby gummy bear wiggling and bouncing all over the place! [-o&lt; That would really put my mind at ease and I'd be so happy then! Darn paranoia and fear. :growlmad: If this scan goes well and baby is good then at that point I think that I can relax and know that baby is gonna make it this time. But I just need to see our baby healthy and growing beautifully, again. :blush:


----------



## Button#

I've spoken to the epau and made an appointment for Friday. They could have fitted me in earlier but I need OH to look after LO and he's manic until Friday. Sounds like everything is promising for you pixie. Roll on Friday!


----------



## PrayingPixie

Oh I see. Well hopefully your scan date will arrive quickly for you! :hugs:

Yeah, roll on Friday! Praying I get to come back home and post very happy news for you all along with a scan pic! [-o&lt; :flower:


----------



## PrayingPixie

Ugh almost no queasiness today except that one bought this morning. :wacko: I'm praying it's because my placenta is starting to take over! [-o&lt; Thoughts? :blush:


----------



## Button#

I've had varied days with ms. Last few days I've been fine in the daytime but bad at bedtime. Today I've been queasy on and off all day but feeling a bit better now. I'm sure it's just the placenta starting to take over and hormone changes switching around your symptoms to drive you mad!


----------



## PrayingPixie

hehe thanks Button! :hugs: I hope you're right. [-o&lt; I kinda think that has to be it though since I'm now hitting 11 weeks, the placenta should be really starting up on taking over hormone production and relieving my body of that duty between now and next week and from then, forward. :shrug: But you are also right that it is maddening! :haha:


----------



## mowat

I wasn't queasy at all today either. So happy to have stopped my progesterone the other day---it really does get annoying after awhile.

My doppler was sent out yesterday so I'm hoping it might arrive in two weeks. Doctor next Tuesday so hoping she can find heartbeats then----that would be amazing!

Called the doctor to see about the referral as I need to know how long to take off work. Kind of got the impression it hadn't exactly been done! Then the secretary called my home number and left an incoherent message with my DH instead of calling my cell! Called her back and got it sorted, but still.... She's just filling in, but I can't wait until she's done! Anyway, appointment are on the same day, scan at 1:30 and doctor at 3. A little worried I won't be able to get from one to the next on time as they're in different places.


----------



## Button#

Hope your first appointment is on time Mowat and that you don't have too far to go in between.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Fab news about the appointments!

Me too, I can't wait to stop the progesterone. It is helpful ans really working, but still...


----------



## PrayingPixie

Mowat, so glad to hear that you got your appts sorted! :thumbup: Now the waiting begins. :haha:

I also cant wait to stop the progesterone, even though it is a little scary to do so. :blush: My dr is keeping me on it until week 13 then I will ween off of it. I'm tempted while at my appt tomorrow to ask if they can run a prog blood test to see if my levels are high enough to indicate placenta take over because if so then I wont have to be so nervous coming off of the progesterone supplements. I will however have to stay on the baby aspirin the whole pregnancy but that's ok and much easier to deal with than the prog. :winkwink:
Also, tomorrow is my 11 week appt and scan. I'm kinda excited but also really really nervous and paranoid (as usual). :dohh: I'm praying though that we will see our gummy bear wiggling and bouncing all over. [-o&lt; Then I will finally be able to relax and believe that this one is gonna make it this time. :thumbup: Then next week I'll need to call and set up the appt with the high risk dr to get the harmony test done and hopefully have my nuchal scan done next week or the following week, too. I feel like I'm so close to the finish line of 1st trimester that I'm pushing and clawing with all of my might to get there and into the "safety" of 2nd trimester! :haha: Please keep me in your thoughts and prayers tomorrow morning ladies in hopes that my appt goes well and that the baby is healthy, wiggly, and perfect! <3 Thank you all SO SO much! :flower:


----------



## aknqtpie

I am so horrible with keeping up on this group :0/ We have been super busy at work, so I haven't been able to slack too much.. and I have been super busy after work trying to get my house I was selling ready for the buyers. I closed on tuesday, so as of yesterday, I no longer own it. It's a huge relief to be done. 

I feel like as I am getting closer to the second trimester, I am feeling more and more nauseous. Today was not a good day.. oh well. We decided to announce on facebook yesterday.. I was only 10w1d.. and probably should have waited, but I just couldn't anymore. Of course now I am paranoid that I jinxed myself and when I go back in 2 weeks for my NT scan, something will be wrong. :-/ Oh well. Nothing I an do about it now. 

Hope all you ladies are all doing well!


----------



## StillPraying

Hello ladies, just checking in with yall. 

Mowat so glad you got your appointments and yay for no more progesterone! 

Button and Praying my MS has been sporadic too some days being unbearable and others nonexistent! 

Praying Fx for an awesome scan tomorrow! ! :) 

Akn congrats on the house closing! Are you buying a new house? Don't worry you can't jinx yourself, though I understand the fear. Try to enjoy the pregnancy and the excitement of announcing :)

Sorry for anyone I missed, I've had a long week and been quite sick today. 
I find out the gender in 9 days! !


----------



## Button#

Scan day today at the epau for me! Keep your fingers crossed for me.

Good luck for your scan pixie.


----------



## Munchkin30

Hey ladies. Sorry I've been so absent but I'm on holiday on little islands in Scotland with non existent internet and phone reception! We've got to put own holiday house now where we have wi fi. Hurrah!!

Mowat I'm so pleased about the appointments. Just having those dates and the countdown in your head really helps.

Akn congrats on the house sale, that sort of thing can be so stressful! Don't worry about announcing. I think you have to do do it when it feels right and I absolutely don't believe in jinxing. Nature doesn't work like that. We've only just started telling family this time and I think oh would like to wait til 20 weeks to Facebook it. I usually stick my 12 week scan pic on straight away!! Although I've got quite a substantial bump now so it'll be hard to hide it from anyone i see in person. 

StillPraying - I can't believe you're finding out the gender so soon! Is it a blood test? What are your instincts? What are you hoping for? We're staying yellow again but I really want another girl and I think this ones a boy at the moment. 

My nausea has largely gone, just odd moments still. But my constipation is still bad and heartburn is there a lot and I was up about 4 times again last night peeing! I'd got it down to once a night so I don't know of my uterus has gone lower again?? 

Sorry for everyone I've missed out, I'll catch up soon I promise :) xx


----------



## Munchkin30

Ooh good luck at the scan button! What time is it? X


----------



## Button#

Thanks munchkin, it's at 10.10. Glad your nausea has pretty much gone, I'm sure it's the worst symptom.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Keep us posted girls with your scans. Sure everything will be fine. xx

Still: sorry you had bad ms. I've been having it quite badly lately too so I can empathise. I was sick all night between wed and thursday and thursday all day. Blah! Today seems ok and I had a good night sleep too. Waking up only once for a wee. 
I too am curious as to what test you're having to know the gender that early. We have to wait until the 20week scan in the uk in order to know. 

Just like you munchkin, my wee pattern changes a lot. Sometimes 4/5 times a night sometimes just the one. I think it also depends how tired I am. 

Akn: house: sorted. Yay! One less thing to worry about! Keeping busy is a great way to make first tri pass quickly. 

Afm: nothing much really. As I said, I'm pretty much sick all the time, which I find it really hard atm. I'm really dreading to spend the rest of the pregnancy like this as it happened with ds2. I can't wait for april and give birth. I dread less the pain of labour than the constant sickness. And I know worst is to come with heartburn and pelvis pain. That used to make me cry in the middle of the night when pg with my 2 sons. Sorry this post is a bit of a downer. I guess it's just tiredness talking.


----------



## Button#

I totally agree I'd rather go through labour than sickness. Sorry you're having a rough time Ummi and Stillpraying.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thanks button. 
On a more positive note, I've also started to look at pushchairs! That's a tough choice to make!


----------



## Button#

Will you be getting a double? I'm just going to get a buggy board for my city mini.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

No, just a single one. Ds2 is already 5 and he's fine walking. But I gave his stroller away, so need a new one. But I'm really specific on the features, though I know I'll have to compromise. Last time I had an O'baby Atlas which I really loved (and I also had ds1's pram and carrycot). But this time I need something that can go on all terrains, but still quite compact. I'm opting for a 3 wheeler. If it can be parents facing that would be great. But it also has to be on budget. And dh is adamant that it must not take to much space in the boot (the seat has to fold with everything). 
I found the O'baby chase, but it looks only suitable for the city with its small wheels. 
On the other hand, I found the Joie Chrome, it has everything except it's a 4 wheeler, and I'm worried the front wheels won 't handle rough terrain. 
Another one would be the Joie Litetrax, seems perfect, but not parent facing. 

How is the City Mini? I've had a look at it, it looks good. But it's quite a budget. What do you think?


----------



## Button#

Sorry read 2.5 instead of 5, not with it this morning! I love my city mini but I don't think it would handle rough terrain. They have another style that I think would but can't remember what it's called.

Scan went very well, baby is measuring perfectly and was doing a little dance. It was the same nurse that I saw for my mc so it was lovely to see her in happier circumstances this time.


----------



## PrayingPixie

Yay Button!! SO happy for you!! :happydance: Gotta pic to share? :haha:

Munchkin, enjoy your holiday! :flower:


My scan is in 2 hrs. So nervous! :blush: Just praying it will show a healthy wiggly baby for us! [-o&lt; I'm trying to think positive but it's hard to push the bit of fear and paranoia out of my head. :blush: Hopefully all will be well and I'll be completely reassured and relieved in the next 2-3 hrs! I'll let you all know how it went when I get back. If you aren't getting tired of me already, that is. :haha: :blush:

Hope everyone is having a great day! :flower:


----------



## aknqtpie

Yay Button! Glad everything went well on the scan! 

Stillpraying: We are going to buy, hopefully before baby gets here, but I am also kind of waiting to find something that will work for us.. I don't want to settle. Most people start putting their houses up for sale around March, so in the mean time we are renting, and I am going to work on getting all my paperwork in order for the financing stuff. 

So glad it is Friday, any big plans this weekend?


----------



## hopingwaiting

its gonna be such a long weekend for me!! Monday i get to see the baby at the birth defect ultrasound then tuesday night i find out what im having!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Button#

Wow a couple of you are finding out really early, still at least 10 weeks until I find out!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

HopingW: wow! That 's fab'!

What test is it that you are doing to find out that early? I know in the uk you can pay privately at 16w for a scan to find out. But at such a price I'd rather wait 4 more weeks and know at the 20w scan. However if there was an earlier test available , I'd say why not.


----------



## PrayingPixie

Hi ladies. I'm back from my appt and all is well! :happydance: Baby measured spot on at 10+6 (they are calling me 11 weeks though) and we saw our tiny little baby dancing (wiggling and kicking the legs)! :cloud9: The hb was 167 bpm so I still think we have a little girl on board and what we are now calling our tiny dancer. :haha: :cloud9: Next week I go to see the HR doc (perinatologist) to have harmony test and nuchal scan done and hopefully about a week after that we will have the results back from the test and know what we're having for sure! :happydance: The week after that (2 weeks from now) I have another appt at my reg ob/gyn again to check on me and baby again. So I'm really excited and relieved that I'm about to round the bend into 2nd trimester! :yipee: Oh and the dr told us it's safe to umm.. dtd again and so DH is anxious to do that. :dohh: But for some reason, I'm not as anxious as he is. :shrug: I guess I just prefer to wait until officially in 2nd trimester first but somehow I doubt he's gonna wanna wait another 2 weeks LOL! :blush: Hopefully it wont result in any worrisome spotting lol! :haha: But for now, I'm not worried, I'm very relieved and happy that our tiny dancer is healthy and doing well! :cloud9:


HopingW, make sure to post what you're having! I'm so excited for you and I cant wait to find out what you're having! :hugs:

Ummi, I'm here in the states and there is a new test called the 'Harmony' test and they check genetic stuff as well as gender but you have to ask for the gender specifically to be added but it can be done with that same test and it's a simple blood draw from the mother so no risk of mc is included with this test. :thumbup: You should ask your dr/mw about it and see what they say! Maybe you can find out early too! :winkwink:

Button, can you not get a sneak peek scan at 16 weeks to find out? Wow, 10 weeks seems like forever! Bless your heart! :hugs:

Has anyone started looking at baby car seats/carriers yet? If so, any recommendations? I know Graco makes good stuff and Evenflo, but I'm not sure what the quality really is compared to the prices. Needless to say, I want the best quality for the best price. :winkwink: But If I have to spend a little more than I want to in order to ensure baby's safety, you can bet that's what I'll do! I'm also not sure if I want to buy a travel system or just the car seat/carrier and get one of those generic fold up stroller things that can hold the carrier so baby doesn't have to be woken up or moved from the car seat if sleeping. I know, I know, there is plenty of time to make these decisions but I cant help but start to try to think ahead just a little bit! :blush: :haha:

Well I hope you all have a great friday and wonderful weekend! :hugs:


----------



## hopingwaiting

im paying privately for a scan. its only 75 dollars. i just cant wait untill 20 weeks too far away


----------



## StillPraying

I'm also doing a private scan for gender. It's $55 here. Find out next Sunday! 12 weeks today!

Yay for the ladies who had scans today :) Glad all is well! :) 

We won't be buying any baby things until after we find out, but a lot of things I'll be using from my DD.


----------



## Button#

Yay for a great scan pixie. I could pay for a private scan at 16 weeks but it costs too much so I'll wait.

I still have a maxi cosi cabriofix from DS that I'll use for number 2, don't know if you have that brand where you are but it's rated very good. I have a baby jogger city mini and it fits into that.

My hospital has started offering the harmony test if the nuchal test shows a certain amount of risk so hoping I don't have to have it.


----------



## Munchkin30

Yay for such lovely scans. Still want pics though!! Yay for you ladies finding out the gender. Is anyone else staying yellow? We've got the oyster travel system which we loved and we'll put the buggy board on it for dd of she still needs it. We use a mclaren buggy for her now on the rare occasions she needs it. I'm thinking of getting a new car seat though so I can get an isofix one, the oyster doesn't do isofix but you can get isofix car seats to fit the oyster travel system. Being as we've got nothing left to buy I think I can justify it! I hated the little car seat and having to strap it in every time and with 2 of them I'll never get anywhere! Where we love you have to get in the car to get a pint of milk so I'm in and out a lot.


----------



## aknqtpie

I won't be finding out until my 20 week scan :-/ It's okay though, I can wait (im)patiently.


----------



## PrayingPixie

https://s28.postimg.org/z15423mvh/Tiny_Dancer_10_weeks_6_days.jpg

https://s23.postimg.org/o6bj89czv/Tiny_Dancer_10_weeks_6_days.jpg

Ok here is my scan pic from today. I posted the rotated one first so you can kinda see baby's orientation better. Tiny dancer was laying on her belly facing my back hehe! In the second pic, the head is on the right side of the pic and I think in front of it is one of the baby's arms with her hand on her head. :haha: And if you look closely, I think the other arm on the front side of the baby is also on the head. She still wound up wiggling and kicking like that too lol! Silly little dancer! :cloud9: I hope you all enjoy the pics! :flower:


----------



## StillPraying

Yall definitely have different brands in the UK then we do in the US. Graco makes a new carseat system that goes from newborn to booster seat!

We paid for the early scan at 15 weeks with DD, and this one will be at 13 weeks! I couldnt wait until 20 weeks lol and neither could DH. We need to be ableto plan since our families are not here in CA near us. 

Praying are you thinking girl then?


----------



## mowat

So exciting you guys are finding out so early! I found out with DS, but this time I'd like to stay team yellow. I figure if I don't find out people won't be buying all kinds of annoyingly girly junk that I don't need! Not really a pink and frilly kind of mom. Just a little worried about coming up with all kinds of names just in case we end up with two of the same gender.

So happy you guys had great scan today!


----------



## PrayingPixie

StillPraying said:


> Yall definitely have different brands in the UK then we do in the US. Graco makes a new carseat system that goes from newborn to booster seat!
> 
> We paid for the early scan at 15 weeks with DD, and this one will be at 13 weeks! I couldnt wait until 20 weeks lol and neither could DH. We need to be ableto plan since our families are not here in CA near us.
> 
> Praying are you thinking girl then?

What is the name of that system by Graco? I need to look into that! Also, yes, we think this is a girl. DH is convinced of it. :haha: I think it is, too but look forward to finding out for sure in another 2-3 weeks. The good news is that IF it is a girl, we have her name picked out. If it's a boy, we will still need to figure out a name. :blush: But we still have plenty of time to do that! :haha: Just as long as baby is healthy! That's what matters most! <3


----------



## StillPraying

You have the name Mallory in mind right? Will you be finding out with your dr or getting a private scan? I just recently saw the Graco commercial but I'll see if I can find what it's called. We're looking into it also. 

With our DD we didn't pick her name until she was born. There were lots we liked but couldn't seem to pick. We had it narrowed down to 2 names when I went into labor lol
Omg Mowat that is the worst. Some of the things people give you for baby girls....yuck. do you want names that go together for the twins or just names that you like?


----------



## PrayingPixie

StillPraying said:


> You have the name Mallory in mind right? Will you be finding out with your dr or getting a private scan? I just recently saw the Graco commercial but I'll see if I can find what it's called. We're looking into it also.
> 
> With our DD we didn't pick her name until she was born. There were lots we liked but couldn't seem to pick. We had it narrowed down to 2 names when I went into labor lol
> Omg Mowat that is the worst. Some of the things people give you for baby girls....yuck. do you want names that go together for the twins or just names that you like?

Yes, if it's a girl we are naming her Mallory. <3 We are finding out by blood test. I am having the Harmony test done (blood draw from me) on Oct 8th at the high risk dr and that includes gender and genetics. Then it will likely take a week to get the results back from there so that's how we're finding out so early. :) I cant wait. We will also have the nuchal scan done that day as well so hopefully that will find us low risk for downs and trisonomy. Two days later I have my next appt back at my regular ob/gyn on the 10th and that will likely be another ultrasound, too. So I am looking forward to getting to see baby twice in one week! :) <3 I just hope she dances for us again at the nuchal scan hehe! And maybe show us her face more. Although, DH and I think her little head is already beautiful! :cloud9: I'm looking forward to having a closer view of her though with the nuchal scan. <3 Oh and knowing me, I will likely still get the 16 week sneak peek scan done too just to get to see the baby's bits to confirm the gender blood test results. :blush: It's just so exciting to get to see it, as well as hear it from a blood test. :haha:
Aren't you planning on finding out this time too, StillP? :flower:


----------



## mowat

No, I don't imagine we'll think about the names going together. With our son we chose family names and he has a total of four names (including last name)----one for each grandparent. He has my last name as my DH thought it would be nice to continue the family name (my brother will hopefully not reproduce!) We're not sure what to do with last names for the twins! I'm thinking the easiest way to do it is the first born twin will have DH's last name and if the second one is the same gender they get the same last name, otherwise they get my last name. Does that make sense? We're big on traditional/old names. There are certainly lots to chose from!


----------



## mowat

So just when it seemed like my doctor's office was finally getting it together they screw up again! Talked to the travel office to book my travel for my appointments in early October and they only knew about the first appointment so they couldn't book the trip. They told me to call the doctor's office back to have them resubmit the paperwork. When I called them back the secretary said she hadn't "gotten around" to calling and moving the appointment to later in the day. And she didn't know about resubmitting the paperwork to the travel people! Holy cow, can we say incompetent! Just need to go in less than a week and a half, perhaps we should get this organized! I see the doctor on Tuesday, so I think I'll mention what's been going on. Really not a big deal, I just feel like I constantly have to be making sure people are doing their jobs.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

PrayingP: yay for all those scans! I had a look if that harmony test was available in the uk, and it is but privately. But the cost is prohibitive!! £300-700 depending on where you get it done! I'd rather keep that for the baby tbh. 

Mowat: I can't believe it! When you go on Tuesday, speak to your doc, then don 't leave the office until this fixed and booked in front of you!! And then make a complaint! 
Hope that will get sorted.


----------



## PrayingPixie

I'm so sorry Mowat! :( I wish people would get on the ball for you! They do need to be doing their jobs without you having to make sure they do! smh

The only reason I'm able to have the Harmony test done is because I have insurance and hopefully that's going to cover it! It'd better cover it! :haha:



Ok, I hate to go on about me again (no seriously, I truly mean that) but I am having a weird day. Today, I keep seeing bits of pink off and on when I wipe and I swear it looks like leftover bits from the progesterone. :wacko: My DH agrees that it doesn't look like blood (God bless him) and said that if he thought it was blood at all he'd already have me in the ER to make sure baby is ok. What I don't get though is why it is I keep seeing it off and on today when normally I don't hardly ever! :wacko: The only thing that I can figure (and I'm definitely no dr nor pharmacist) is that maybe perhaps my placenta is kicking in so much that it's causing the prog levels in my body to already be very high and thus my body is having trouble absorbing the capsules so that I'm seeing the color from the coating of it? :shrug: I'd call the dr's office but they are closed until Monday. :dohh: I did tell them yesterday that I had seen pink after a bm and that it looked like it was from the prog but all they said was "ok" and didn't seem terribly concerned. But today I'm seeing it off and on when I pee and after having a bm. Sigh. I dunno. :shrug: I just hope and pray that the baby is doing ok still. [-o&lt; Thoughts? :blush:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

It may be that you haven't pushed it far enough and now it's coming out. Mine tends sometimes to come out a little a bit, either bits in the toilets or on tp. It doesnt worry me because it's got a white/creamy coating.


----------



## mowat

When are you stopping the progesterone Praying? I finished mine last weekend---so around 11 weeks. Apparently the placenta takes over between 6 and 9 weeks.


----------



## StillPraying

PrayingP hopefully it's just your body saying it's good on the prog. Just give your dr a call on Monday and see. I opted out of the extra genetic testing. Because I've had losses I just don't want to know if something is possibly wrong with little one. I'll cross that bridge when I get to it :coffee: yes we find out the gender via private scan next Sunday! :) Mallory is a pretty name, nor one you hear much anymore!:flower:

Mowat I think traditional and family names are lovely. Both DD and any munchkins to follow have a family name as their middle name. Is it the same secretary that keeps messing up with your appointments and whatnot? I'd definitely make a complaint. That's absolutely unacceptable!!:growlmad:

Forgive me Ummi but how much is that in US dollars?


----------



## StillPraying

Okay im getting super confused. 40÷4=13.3. Yet I read in one place 2nd trimester is 12 weeks, elsewhere I read it's 13, and others 14. When I was prego with DD my dr said the 1st day of your 14th week. Ugh.


----------



## mowat

Yes, same secretary! Talk about incompetent. I thought she was just filling in, but she's been around for several weeks, so I don't know. 

I think second trimester can either be 12 or 13 weeks depending on your doctor.


----------



## mowat

Some of you ladies are in North America I think. Can anyone recommend some websites with maternity clothes? Having trouble finding anything.


----------



## StillPraying

mowat said:


> Some of you ladies are in North America I think. Can anyone recommend some websites with maternity clothes? Having trouble finding anything.

Yeeessss zulilly.com, wayfair.com, oldnavy.com (their sizes do run quite a bit bigger). Motherhoodmaternity has lovely clothes but they are a bit expensive. 

Maybe that secretary is on a trial run. If so she shouldn't be permanent and you definitely should make a complaint. I guarantee she's jacking up other patient's cases also! Medical cases are really not something you can be so sloppy and incompetent with!


----------



## hopingwaiting

so since its its so close to me finding out what im having and im going crazy i decided to do the old wives tales. one being peeing on baking soda. if it fizzles its a boy does nothing its a girl
the other one put your ring on a string of your hair. if it circles around your belly its a boy if it goes back and forth its a girl
another one at the early ultrasound if its on the right its a boy and the left its a girl

it fizzled, went in a circle, and is on the right.. all say boy!!!

can someone do these and tell the results.

i had my cousin pee today and hers didnt fizzle!


----------



## StillPraying

Lmao hoping!!! I haven't tried any of those but I can if you'd like lol


----------



## StillPraying

hopingwaiting said:


> so since its its so close to me finding out what im having and im going crazy i decided to do the old wives tales. one being peeing on baking soda. if it fizzles its a boy does nothing its a girl
> the other one put your ring on a string of your hair. if it circles around your belly its a boy if it goes back and forth its a girl
> another one at the early ultrasound if its on the right its a boy and the left its a girl
> 
> it fizzled, went in a circle, and is on the right.. all say boy!!!
> 
> can someone do these and tell the results.
> 
> i had my cousin pee today and hers didnt fizzle!

Okay lol so my us baby is on the right=boy 
Baking soda I wasn't sure how much of pee to how much baking soda but mine had some white fizz and little bubbles.so...boy?
Ring:when I held it definite circles. When DH held it it went all weird from side to side to circles lol. So I'm gonna say ring test = boy.


----------



## mowat

So, two boys? Interesting.


----------



## hopingwaiting

StillPraying said:


> hopingwaiting said:
> 
> 
> so since its its so close to me finding out what im having and im going crazy i decided to do the old wives tales. one being peeing on baking soda. if it fizzles its a boy does nothing its a girl
> the other one put your ring on a string of your hair. if it circles around your belly its a boy if it goes back and forth its a girl
> another one at the early ultrasound if its on the right its a boy and the left its a girl
> 
> it fizzled, went in a circle, and is on the right.. all say boy!!!
> 
> can someone do these and tell the results.
> 
> i had my cousin pee today and hers didnt fizzle!
> 
> Okay lol so my us baby is on the right=boy
> Baking soda I wasn't sure how much of pee to how much baking soda but mine had some white fizz and little bubbles.so...boy?
> Ring:when I held it definite circles. When DH held it it went all weird from side to side to circles lol. So I'm gonna say ring test = boy.Click to expand...

isnt it strange how they all say the same thing?? I know its all for fun but iv felt boy since day one. With my 1st preg i felt girl even though iv wanted a boy the whole time so i know its not me just saying "oh i want a boy so its a boy"
I will find out tuesday if its true or not. I have had my scan for tomorrow booked for so long i thought it would never come. As much as i dont want today to hurry up but hurry up sunday!!!

Any other ladies willing to try it??

In the 1st trimester blog i got two responses. One she did the baking soda test and it was correct. The other one she got all girl guesses but doesnt know what shes having


----------



## StillPraying

I honestly am not sure with this one. It's so different from my pg with DD but that doesn't necessarily different gender.


----------



## mowat

Not sure the tests would work with twins. I guess maybe if they are both the same gender.


----------



## StillPraying

Haha you should try it Mowat and tell us what happens!


----------



## PrayingPixie

mowat said:


> When are you stopping the progesterone Praying? I finished mine last weekend---so around 11 weeks. Apparently the placenta takes over between 6 and 9 weeks.

Mowat, I'm stopping at 13 weeks but waiting to hear back from the dr's office as to whether I need to ween down next week or cold turkey.

Also, the pink stuff stopped and I felt very pregnant yesterday. Today though, less vivid dreams, less boob pain on waking up this morning, but still really tired and peeing lots. So not sure if this means placenta is in the process of taking over or what? :shrug: I just hope and pray that baby is still doing well! [-o&lt; I've called the dr office and left a message for the nurse to call me back about the questions I didn't get to ask on Friday due to the dr having to run out for a delivery. So hopefully I'll get some reassurance once I hear back from her. I guess I'm just so close to 2nd tri that I'm trying like heck and praying like heck to make it there. :blush:
Wow, baking soda test huh? I'm tempted to try it! lol! Just for kicks! :haha:

I hope the rest of you are doing well today!


----------



## PrayingPixie

Ok since I just had to pee again lol :haha:, I went ahead and tried the baking soda test and mine is definitely a girl result! Not a single bubble nor a single bit of fizzing! :thumbup: So now I'm eager to see if the harmony gender test results agree! :blush:

Oh yeah! And StillP, thanks for the compliment on the name! :flower:


----------



## StillPraying

So it doesn't always fizz! Interesting. I'm hoping for a boy because DH really wants a son but it wouldn't break my heart to have another girl lol

TMI but is anyone else constantly "wet"?? :blush:


----------



## PrayingPixie

StillP, I watched a few vids on youtube about this and some fizz, some don't! It's really interesting! I'm not sure as to the accuracy of this test but it is interesting that it's accurate for some but not for everyone. Let's hope it's accurate for both of us! :flower:

I too have noticed feeling a little bit more moist down there lately and sometimes when I wipe it's clear and sometimes its yellowish. But never any foul odor nor itching so maybe it has to do with hormones during placenta take over? :shrug: At least I'm hoping that is what is going on with me!

On another note, **RANT/VENT WARNING** DH is really pissing me off lately! He keeps deciding what to make for dinner without at all consulting me about it nor asking me how I feel about it! Like the other day he said he wants to make chicken and leeks soup. I was good about it and went along with it because chicken and leeks sounded pretty good and it did turn out good. Yesterday he said pasta (spaghetti) which was fine and good and was ok with me but earlier he says "I'm gonna making soup for dinner with squash and onions and...." I don't want soup and he didn't bother to ask ME what I feel like having! instead he only wants to make what he feels like eating and gets mad at me when i tell him what i feel like eating! never mind the fact that I'm pregnant and cant help what seems good and what seems gross to me right now! Grrrrrrrrrrrrr! :grr: I asked him to make chicken and rice and maybe add the cooked squash to that and do it that way and at first he seemed like he was good with that but come to find out he's gonna add it to the soup so it's still soup! I don't want soup! Soup doesn't work for me! I don't like the texture, I don't like that it leaves me still hungry because it's mostly liquid and I just don't like the texture of the stuff in it at that point! I want and need something that will fill me up like cooked rice with chicken and then cooked veggies added if he wants it. I cant help but feel like he's being selfish, especially since he knows I'm pregnant and some things just don't sound good to me these days! :growlmad: This new trend has only been the past few days so I don't get what his deal is but I wish he'd at least ASK me how I feel about it first, instead of getting mad at me when I end up having to tell him myself that it doesn't appeal to me! :nope: Ok rant/vent session over!


----------



## hopingwaiting

and the results are in!!!
 



Attached Files:







baby4.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 9









baby2.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## PrayingPixie

Awwwww!! Congrats on team blue!!! :blue: :happydance: That def looks like a little hot dog! :haha: So did you do the baking soda test too? If so, did it say boy for you? If it did and it did for StillP and girl for me and all end up being accurate, that is gonna be so awesome! :thumbup: Would love to find out from you if you did the test or not! Meanwhile, I'm so happy for you that you got the little boy that you wanted! :hugs:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

PrayingP: poor you. Just reading your story made my stomach turn all oopsie! Hope you manage to have a talk with him and explain that you just can't help the way you are feeling about food (and everything else!) atm. 
With us it's the other way round. I don't know what I fancy, I don't feel like cooking at all, and everything I cook is not appealing at all to me. I wish he would cook, but he comes home very late from work, so there's no way I'd let myself starve until he comes back! And when I ask him what he wants for dinner, then he just replies the usual "do you whatever you want". 
Argh!! Men! Pregnancy! Hormones!


----------



## hopingwaiting

hopingwaiting said:


> so since its its so close to me finding out what im having and im going crazy i decided to do the old wives tales. one being peeing on baking soda. if it fizzles its a boy does nothing its a girl
> the other one put your ring on a string of your hair. if it circles around your belly its a boy if it goes back and forth its a girl
> another one at the early ultrasound if its on the right its a boy and the left its a girl
> 
> it fizzled, went in a circle, and is on the right.. all say boy!!!
> 
> can someone do these and tell the results.
> 
> i had my cousin pee today and hers didnt fizzle!

Im the pne that started it. all said boy


----------



## StillPraying

Yay! So far one for Team Blue! Who's next to find out? I find out Sunday! !


----------



## PrayingPixie

Hoping, how neat then! :happydance: Maybe it will be accurate for StillP and I too then! :thumbup: That would be so neat! I will be finding out soon! I have my blood test on Oct 8th and it will likely take a week to get the results. StillP finds out this Sunday. :) So exciting! We need to keep count now that some of us are finding out what the gender is! Like how many on team blue and how many on team pink and team yellow/green! :winkwink:

Oh! btw ring test for me also says team pink! :haha:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

HopingW! Team blue! Yay! Congrats on finding out! Indidn't realise when I first read your post. I just enlarged the 2nd pic and read what it said!


----------



## StillPraying

What's Team Green?


----------



## mowat

Congrats Hoping! Might break out the baking soda today (home with a sick DS). Worried it might explode! Yeah right!

That sucks about the cooking Pixie. I was thinking last night how lucky I am that DH does most of the cooking in our house because most days I'd just eat crackers and cheese for dinner. Sometimes what he's cooking seems unappealing to me, but by the time it is on the table I'm fine. I'm usually kind of hungry at dinner, but can't eat very much, but the rest of the day I'm just not interested in food. Guessing this will pass. Lucky I had some extra fat to get the babies started!


----------



## mowat

Doctor is 4 hours! Hoping she can find heartbeats on the doppler. Pretty convinced I felt movement twice yesterday. Seems early, but I know with a second pregnancy you feel it earlier. Would think with two in there as well.


----------



## PrayingPixie

Team Green is pretty much the same as yellow. It means not finding out the gender. Some people prefer to say yellow and I've seen on some other forums ladies say team green instead of yellow so it's all a matter of personal preference. :winkwink:

I spoke to the nurse at my ob/gyn's office yesterday and she said to stay on the same dosage of the prog and don't change anything until they see me again on the 10th. So I'm hoping before they have me come off of it that they might do a blood prog test to make sure that my levels indicate placental take over. Also, she said that 2nd trimester begins at week 13 (which helps clear up confusion over that) and the mildly disheartening part is that she said that my chances of losing the baby at this point remain the same as 2 weeks ago at "less than 15% chance". :wacko: I was so hoping for less than 10 or even less than 5 at this point to help me feel even more relaxed about it. But she also said that the chance lessens each week that goes by and that it really decreases after 12 weeks so that has me confused because if my chances were less than 15% 2 weeks ago and then at my last appt this past friday it should of been less than that since 2 weeks had gone by since that last percentage was given to me. Right? :confused: I dunno. I just know that I'm turning 12 weeks tomorrow (by ovulation date) so hopefully despite whatever apparent confusion that went on with that nurse yesterday, hopefully as of tomorrow and through the rest of this week and moving forward my chances are very high of this baby making it! [-o&lt; What do you ladies think? :shrug:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Crackers and cheese for dinner sounds good me ^^
Yay for feeling movements! With ds2 I think I felt flutters at around the same time as you. Like you said with twins you may feel them even more. 
Hope it goes well at the docs. Don't forget to harass them for your appoitments!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

We posted at the same time PrayingP. I reckon you're just fine! Don't worry too much about stats. As useful as they can be, it's not always black and white, and you're an individual, not a statistic. You'll be fine hun.


----------



## PrayingPixie

mowat said:


> Doctor is 4 hours! Hoping she can find heartbeats on the doppler. Pretty convinced I felt movement twice yesterday. Seems early, but I know with a second pregnancy you feel it earlier. Would think with two in there as well.

Ooohh! That's exciting Mowat! Prayers that she finds BOTH heartbeats and that you feel more movements today! :hugs: I think it's entirely and very possible/likely that you DID feel movements since like you said, 2nd pregnancy and with 2 babies, you're more apt to feel more earlier than with a singleton. Please let us know how it goes when you get back! I look forward to hearing! :flower: And let us know if you do decide to do the baking soda test. :haha:


----------



## PrayingPixie

Ummi2boyz said:


> We posted at the same time PrayingP. I reckon you're just fine! Don't worry too much about stats. As useful as they can be, it's not always black and white, and you're an individual, not a statistic. You'll be fine hun.

Thank you so much Ummi! I am definitely having off and on nausea/gagging episodes today and vivid dreams last night and sore around my boobs upon waking (my norm lately) and so on and so on so I am thinking you're right and that baby is doing fine and will be fine, too. 

And I was right about the soup, I could barely eat it. :nope: Tonight I am putting my foot down and telling him I get to make the choice tonight for dinner! :haha: Even though I'm not sure yet what I feel like having for dinner. Right now cheese and crackers does sound good! I'm just outta crackers at the moment, believe it or not! :haha: I do have to run out in a little while to run a couple errands so I will likely get some more then. In the meantime, maybe I'll melt some cheese on bread to help settle my stomach down.


----------



## mowat

Okay, so no bubbles on the baking soda test. Not sure if I did it right---is there supposed to be a certain amount of each? I think I peed on about a teaspoon of soda. Hmmm, better not be two girls! One I'd like, two would be too many.


----------



## Vampire Mom

Officially joining! Due date is early April, 9-6-7-4 today. I give up on exact date and Turnip as baby is currently called will show up when wants to.

13 first trimester losses from 6/04-10/09 when we stopped trying and went to adopting. I've been late and likely lost in 6/10, 3/11, 12/11, 9/12 & 7/13. But just stopped being concerned until missed two cycles and Turnip is first to ever miss three and doctor thinks we both look fabulous. I am seeing an MFM with my history. But never found anything wrong, blood work has been fine. My mother had numerous losses but I've not seen or spoken to her since I left home at 17 so I don't have more information. 

Have our adopted little girl, Hannelore who is 2 1/2 if you ask her. She's got until October 11th for that half, but ok.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Welcome in our little group. 
I'm sorry for your losses. But massive congrats for your little girl and baby turnip. Happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## mowat

Welcome Vampire. I've had multiple unexplained losses too, but seem to be doing fine at the moment!


----------



## mowat

So doctor's appointment went alright today. Not surprisingly the "world's worst receptionist" didn't book the appointment correctly and it only ended up being 15 minutes (was supposed to be 1/2 hour). Didn't really have time to go over much. Was kind of wondering if I should be taking extra supplements with two growing. I told her repeatedly how nervous I was so she made an extra effort with the doppler and managed to find one heartbeat! Very happy indeed. The w.w. receptionist was supposedly arranging my appointments and travel during my appointment, but hadn't accomplished anything by the time I left. She said she'd call this afternoon ---um, it's almost 5? Geesh. Oh well, I heard a heartbeat! Now I'm really tempted by the used stuff on our local Facebook buy/sell!


----------



## StillPraying

Let us know how your appointment goes Mowat! How far long are you now?


----------



## Vampire Mom

Ugh. I hate receptionists like that! BTDT, thankfully MFM has really great staff probably from all the worried parents.


----------



## StillPraying

Oh wow I missed a whole page!:dohh:

Welcome Vampire!:flower: haha turnip, I like that. 
I also moved from home at 17 and have no contact with my biological mother so we have a bit in common:thumbup:

Mowat yay for a heartbeat! ! Have you put in a complaint yet about that dreadful receptionist? !Twin girls....oh my. Idk that I could handle that. I'd haveto strike it rich and have a live in nanny lol:haha:

PrayingP I just tell DH what I'm going to eat, if he wants it cool, if not he'll make himself something. Lol Don't read too much into numbers/statistics. They're all based on averages. How odd too the whole 2nd Tri date. My MW told me it starts 1st day of week 14. :wacko::wacko: whatever. Lol

My appointment got moved a day so now I find out the gender on Saturday at Noon!!! Aaagggg I can't wait!!!

Where are all of our other ladies??


----------



## PrayingPixie

Mowat, I'm sorry you're going through all of that. I'm happy you got to hear one hb but she really should of tried to find both! :wacko:

Vampire, welcome! I'm sorry you've had to suffer so many losses. :( I've had a few myself. 

StillP good luck for Saturday! So excited for you! :flower:


Afm, I had a very rough and big scare last night (I know nothing can seem to stay calm for me ugh). Dh and I were in walmart and suddenly I felt this little gush or squirt and thought that doesn't seem right. So went to the bathroom and found my undies covered in blood and panicked. We left right then and there and went straight to the ER. After a ridiculously long wait (and more blood coming out) they finally got us a room and then they wanted to do this and do that and take forever to get me an ultrasound! :growlmad: When they finally did I insisted on dh being present in the room. Well longer story shortened, baby measures right on par and hb or 171 and was dancing again! We were so relieved as I thought for sure we'd lost baby. They couldn't see nor figure out where the bleeding was coming from though. But I'm now on bed rest and pelvic rest and waiting for my dr office to open so I can call them and tell them what happened as I know they will want to see me right away today. I'm hoping they can figure out where the bleeding is coming from and tell me how long its likely to last for. Meanwhile I am still bleeding red when I wipe but not squirting out (sorry tmi) nor as heavily as last night. So I'm praying it stops soon. The er dr said its a threatened mc and no guarantees and time will tell. Ugh! :( As if I wasn't already worried enough! :nope: So I'll let you all know what my dr says when I get back from there. Just no idea when that will be. Please keep me and tiny dancer in your thoughts and prayers. Thanks ladies! :hugs: I'm so close to 2nd tri now and praying baby makes it! [-o&lt;

I pray you all are having an easier time of things than I am! :flower:


----------



## hopingwaiting

its like when i actually have time to come post on here all the ladies are gone... another one of my friends did the birth defect ultrasound at 13 weeks and shes having a girl. I know 2 women due in dec(boy,girl), 3 in jan(girl,boy,girl), 1 in feb(girl), 1 in march(dont know yet), 2 in april (boy,girl) and 2 in may!!!!! all close to me!!!


----------



## Button#

Welcome vampire

Pixie sorry you're having a scary time of it. At least you got to see baby is ok. I hope your Dr can figure out what's causing it and set your mind at rest.


----------



## hopingwaiting

prayingpixie- how far along are you??
i had pretty much the same dream last night. i had a dream that i was bleeding for no reason and i had to go to the er. today is my 2nd trimester. i thought i would never see this day!!!!!


----------



## Button#

Any thoughts on names yet hoping?


----------



## hopingwaiting

heck no my lovely boyfriend cant pick a name. The only name he likes so far is Braxton. Last name is Reeder so any ladies have suggestions?


----------



## hopingwaiting

PrayingPixie said:


> Mowat, I'm sorry you're going through all of that. I'm happy you got to hear one hb but she really should of tried to find both! :wacko:
> 
> Vampire, welcome! I'm sorry you've had to suffer so many losses. :( I've had a few myself.
> 
> StillP good luck for Saturday! So excited for you! :flower:
> 
> 
> Afm, I had a very rough and big scare last night (I know nothing can seem to stay calm for me ugh). Dh and I were in walmart and suddenly I felt this little gush or squirt and thought that doesn't seem right. So went to the bathroom and found my undies covered in blood and panicked. We left right then and there and went straight to the ER. After a ridiculously long wait (and more blood coming out) they finally got us a room and then they wanted to do this and do that and take forever to get me an ultrasound! :growlmad: When they finally did I insisted on dh being present in the room. Well longer story shortened, baby measures right on par and hb or 171 and was dancing again! We were so relieved as I thought for sure we'd lost baby. They couldn't see nor figure out where the bleeding was coming from though. But I'm now on bed rest and pelvic rest and waiting for my dr office to open so I can call them and tell them what happened as I know they will want to see me right away today. I'm hoping they can figure out where the bleeding is coming from and tell me how long its likely to last for. Meanwhile I am still bleeding red when I wipe but not squirting out (sorry tmi) nor as heavily as last night. So I'm praying it stops soon. The er dr said its a threatened mc and no guarantees and time will tell. Ugh! :( As if I wasn't already worried enough! :nope: So I'll let you all know what my dr says when I get back from there. Just no idea when that will be. Please keep me and tiny dancer in your thoughts and prayers. Thanks ladies! :hugs: I'm so close to 2nd tri now and praying baby makes it! [-o&lt;
> 
> I pray you all are having an easier time of things than I am! :flower:

are you finding out the gender?


----------



## StillPraying

Omg PrayingP how scary! Drink lotsof water and rest. Try not to stress too much hon! Keeping you and baby in my prayers! Are you anemic at all? Maybe taking some iron or eating iron rich foods will help?


----------



## PrayingPixie

Hi ladies. I'm back from my appt. The dr found the baby today for the first time with the doppler and it was at 166 bpm. <3 He also did a pelvic and said he does see a bit of dark blood up in there but it looks older rather than fresh at this point and since when i wipe now its really light so he thinks its tapering off and my cervix is still closed. I'm to remain on bed rest at this point and he will see me on Monday to check on me and baby again to make sure all is still well. So while I'm relieved I'm still really nervous because we all know this isn't normal. Also I'm SO close to 2nd trimester (12 weeks on saturday if you go by LMP but by OV, 12 weeks now) and I thought I had just a few days until I was "safe" and now I feel like that safety goal has been pushed further back and I feel really frustrated and impatient. ](*,) Ugh! If all is well on Monday, then I will still have my appt at the high risk dr on wed and we will still do the nuchal scan and the harmony blood test to find out the gender. Since each time baby's hb has been high and the baking soda test also indicates girl, I'm really thinking that this is a girl. DH is still convinced of it. haha So that's me right now. I'm still really freaked out by all of it and nervous and a bit scared but right now all is looking like it's headed in a positive direction so I'm trying to feel good about that and think positive that this is gonna settle down and stop and that the baby will be fine and all will be well. [-o&lt; Thank goodness I have a laptop that I can use from the bed! :thumbup:


----------



## StillPraying

Omg PrayingP the same thing (gush of blood ) happened to me this am!! They found baby and hb, said everything looks fine. My MW checked my cervix and did an exam but didn't see any blood so she thinks it was old blood from the placenta taking over.
I'm glad you're doing better, just take it easy and drink lots of water okay? I agree I think you're having a girl :)


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I'm sorry prayingP and Still that you went through this scary time. :hugs: 
Take it easy the both of you. No more scare now! xx


----------



## PrayingPixie

Omgosh! You too StillP? :wacko: I'm so sorry you had a scare too! I wouldn't wish this on anyone. I was in absolute tears last night and beside myself with fear. :( Not fun. I absolutely HATE still seeing blood when I wipe after peeing. But I'm praying that will end soon! [-o&lt;


----------



## StillPraying

Are you still having bleeding or is it only when you wipe?


----------



## PrayingPixie

Pretty much only when I wipe but it's not brown yet. :wacko: The dr earlier today said that he saw dark colored blood in my vaginal canal and now I am seeing it when I wipe (ugh awful scary :( ) So I am praying like heck that that's what I'm seeing now. The rest of the afternoon it was a light shade of red. Hopefully it will fade off to brown here soon so I can at least feel better in knowing that at that point it's old blood. [-o&lt; I keep being fearful that it's all going to start back up again. Thank God DH can work from home and look after me so I can stay in bed and rest. But I am still really scared and anxious about all of this. :cry: I was so hoping to spend the last week or last days of first trimester happy and relaxed as I cruise right on into 2nd tri but now I bet I wont be in the clear until about a full 14 or 15 weeks. :nope: Ugh! At least we ordered my doppler today and it says it should be here on or by Monday. The sooner, the better! Now I have to wait the next 2 days and entire weekend before getting (hopefully) more reassurance. :hissy: But at least once it's here I can listen to her hb daily (and you know I will lol). :blush: Meanwhile, please if you would keep me and this baby in your prayers, I'd really appreciate it! Thank you so so much!! :hugs:


----------



## StillPraying

Yall make me wanna get a doppler lol


----------



## mowat

Everything crossed for you ladies! Try to take it easy.


----------



## Munchkin30

Scary stuff ladies! Sounds like the baby's are none the wiser though. Milk it for all it's worth and stay resting xxx


----------



## PrayingPixie

Thanks ladies! My doppler is on it's way and is due here on Monday. I also go back to the dr on Monday to check on me and baby. The good news is that now I really only see blood when I wipe and its looking rust colored so I think its headed to brown. But I am feeling paranoid too because I haven't had any queasiness nor gagging yet today. :wacko: I realize that by ultrasound and lmp today I'm 11+5 and by OV I'm 12+1 so I'm HOPING that it's due to placenta take over. Before I had this bleeding event, the nurse had told me that a decrease in nausea this coming week or two is normal around this time but since I've had this bleeding event happen, I cant help but feel a bit paranoid about the lack of nausea/queasiness. :wacko: Ugh! What do you ladies think? :flower: I cant talk to DH about it or he jumps on me for "finding something else to worry about." :nope:


----------



## StillPraying

There you are Munchkin! How are you doing?


----------



## Munchkin30

Praying pixie - glad the bleedings slowing down and you're managing to look after yourself. My nausea massively reduced at about 11 weeks, without my Doppler if have been proper paranoid! It's very normal and doesn't mean anything :hugs:

StillPraying - I'm still here! I have been reading but every day there are so many posts since my holiday I can't reply to everyone cos on so behind!! 
I'm fine, feeling less pregnant but had lots of movements today so I'm happy :) only had wind like flutters before and it felt like light kicks today! I've gone back to a previous work place this week where I was when I lost Rowan and I'm trying to cover up this pregnancy. There's a couple of people keep looking at my belly though so in not sure how long I'll get away with it! I'm on my first child free weekend away since dd was born this weekend and the 2 girls I'm away with don't know but as soon as they see me and know I'm not drinking there'll be no faking it so I song bother!!


----------



## StillPraying

PrayingP your DH is right, don't look for other things to worry about :hugs: Symptoms come and go, and lessen as we get farther along. Some days I feel perfectly fine, others I'm so sick I can't function. I'm confused as to how you go off OV date instead of US? Wouldn't us be more accurate since it goes by baby's growth rate?

Munchkin how was your holiday?? Ooohhhh I'm jealous I can't wait to feel baby move :) Are you not wanting to tell your coworkers yet?


----------



## PrayingPixie

Thanks Munchkin! :hugs: I was wondering how your holiday was going and hoping you were enjoying yourself! :flower: Yay for movement!! :happydance: That is so exciting!! :yipee:

I did have one bout of gagging a little bit ago lol! And last potty trip was spotty almost brown colored! So that made me happier and feel a bit more positive that now I'm just clearing remaining blood that is old/aging. Monday cant come soon enough!

I do hope everyone else is doing well. :flower: I truly did not mean to dominate the thread at all. :nope: This whole event has had me really shook up is all. :wacko: So I DO apologize to everyone! :hugs:


----------



## Munchkin30

Ooh and I got the date through for my 20 week cardiac scan! 12th November.


----------



## Button#

Can't wait to feel movement, that's the best bit of pregnancy!

Pixie - don't worry about us, you've had a scare and we're here to reassure and support each other so post away!

Hope you're ok Stillpraying.

Munchkin - yay for a scan date! My nt scan is a week on Tuesday but I have my booking in appointment on Monday and my very exciting flu jab tomorrow!


----------



## StillPraying

PrayingP that's what we're here for!

Munchkin will this scan be checking baby's heart again? 

Button how far long are you now?


----------



## Button#

11 weeks tomorrow. First tri seems to be taking forever!


----------



## Munchkin30

Do you see what I mean?!? I'm gone 5 minutes and another page of posts appears!!! :rofl: 

StillPraying we only told ohs parents last week and his sister still doesn't know! It's so hard this time because my co workers all knew last time then I had to tell them all what happened at 21 weeks. I don't want the announcement taken with sympathy and sad faces, I want to get past the 20 week scan and be able to say everything's fabulous and not like last time. I certainly won't be sticking it on Facebook til then. Yes the scan will be checking the heart. We were told at the 12 week one that 90% of problems show up at 12 weeks but others can still appear at 20 or even 28 weeks but we're getting safer and safer. 

Button - yawn!! You're nearly there hon :) xx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi girls!
I don't know where to start. So many posts!
Sorry in advance if I miss anyone. 

PrayingP: yay! For gagging lol! At least it's reassuring that your sickness is not totally gone. Will be thinking of you on Monday. 

StillP: how are you doing? Has the bleeding stopped? I hope it has. 

Munchkin: enjoy your holiday. 14 weeks you're in 2nd tri! Yay! We all need to catch up! I understand you not wanting to tell your coworkers, I'm sure everything will be ok at your 20w scan. 
I'm not planning on announcing anything on fb, until... The birth!

Button: we're just 1 day apart. I'll be 11 weeks on saturday and you're absolutely right, 1 tri is taking forever. 

Nothing much happening here. Haven't been feeling as sick as usual, but I'm not gonna complain. I was starving today and could only think about food without knowing what to eat. We went for some small shopping with dh (kids are the in laws for the week end) and all I took was cheese, olives and sardines. I had to tell dh that he needed to choose what to eat cause I had absolutely no clue!


----------



## StillPraying

Mmmm cheese. ... :munch: lol I'm attempting homemade spaghetti sauce tonight :haha:

I only had the one gush of blood and then nothing :shrug: strange. PrayingP has your bleeding stopped?

Munchkin I know what you mean not wanting to tell people, if anything :[-o&lt; were to happen having to explain it over and over is a nightmare:nope: I don't have the option in my work unfortunately. But I didn't want to tell family yet somehow they all found out:growlmad:

Button almost there!:coffee:I think I'll throw a self party when all of us ladies have made it to 2ndtri:haha:


----------



## mowat

Don't know how much longer I can hide my belly---it's really starting to show now. Feels like I can't suck it in any more. Kind of nice actually as that was getting exhausting.

Glad the bleeding seems to be stopping guys. This is not an easy ride.


----------



## StillPraying

This is my us from yesterday. Any guesses for gender?:) I can't wait until Saturday!
 



Attached Files:







2014-10-01 12.19.08.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## PrayingPixie

StillP, not yet. :growlmad: It was down to tan earlier today then this evening I rode in the car with dh while he ran errands (I stayed in the car with the seat reclined back) and when we got home and I peed again it went back to reddish rust again. ](*,) I'm so frustrated! Tonight its easing back down again to pale rust color but I'm just sick of it already and tired of seeing it. Don't get me wrong, the amounts I'm seeing are quite small and less on my finger after putting prog in each night (ewwwww). As I'm sure you all can understand its just unnerving is all. Tomorrow its supposed to rain and storm here all day so I'm definitely not going anywhere tomorrow and will stay in bed allllllll day like I'm supposed to. :haha: Boring as heck but worth it I know. :thumbup: At least I do have things to do in bed and keep me occupied like tv, internet, grown up coloring books (the kind with intricate designs), books to read, tablet, etc. :winkwink:

Mmm...did someone say cheese? love me some cheese these days lol! :munch:

We still aren't telling hardly anyone (esp right now) until things settle backdown and we reach 2nd tri and even then it will be minimal. I hope you all have a good night's sleep tonight. I'm headed to zzz...land. Talk to all tomorrow. :flower:


----------



## StillPraying

mowat said:


> Don't know how much longer I can hide my belly---it's really starting to show now. Feels like I can't suck it in any more. Kind of nice actually as that was getting exhausting.
> 
> Glad the bleeding seems to be stopping guys. This is not an easy ride.

Let's see a belly pic of those twins Mowat! 
Out of curiosity, why/how did you pick your username? It's like the Egyptian word for Mother but I believe translated in English it's spelled with 2 As, idk tho because I've seen it both ways....sorry random I know lol


----------



## mowat

REally? I had no idea! Our family dog when I was growing up was named Farley. My dad named him after the author Farley Mowat. I always thought I'd name my first dog Mowat, but I've got two now, and neither are named Mowat! Guess I always just like it.

I've been thinking of taking a photo, but I'm afraid of accidentally putting it on Facebook or something. Stupid, I know. I'll look into it as I have absolutely no pregnancy photos from DS---I just didn't think I'd want to remember it I guess. I'm really not as big as I thought I'd be at this point. I think I scared myself early on by googling women pregnant with twins. Some of the photos are really scary!


----------



## PrayingPixie

It's brown now, it's brown! :) Praying that it's gone by Monday and that baby will still be all happy! [-o&lt; I am leaking a little bit onto the pad too but it's also brown. So I'm hoping it's not a bad sign that I'm leaking just a little bit of brown as well as brown when I wipe. :blush: I am still staying on bed rest and only getting up to use the bathroom so I'm hoping it's just part of the old blood that's been up in there that my dr saw the other day! :blush: I'm 12 weeks tomorrow so hopefully all is well! [-o&lt;

Mowat, so that's the story behind your username! I was curious, too, hehe! :haha: But I like it too. :thumbup: And yeah bump pic please! :haha:

StillP, how did your spaghetti turn out? It sounded yummy! :flower:


----------



## hopingwaiting

Munchkin- i thought i was insane saying i felt the baby!! but he is still low and i feel hiim moving and flipping around in there. He has live a living room and bedroom in there. at night hes on the left and in the day is on the right.. i really feel him when hes moving over


----------



## StillPraying

Mowat I like history so I know some random "useless information" as my husband says:blush: lol I recently read a lot of books based on ancient Egypt and mother was spelled "Mawat", "Mowat", and "Mewet". I think that's based on different time periods. sorry lol 
I've seen some crazy pics of women pregnant with twins! I think it all depend on how you're built and then how your body carries them you know?

PrayingP yay for it turning brown! you have a follow up on Monday?

Hoping how funny that he moves day/night like that! At my last U/S my little one was laying at the top facedown:haha:

AFM: Spaghetti turned out okay...but didn't taste very tomatoey lol it was good with cheese though. Since today is Friday we have to wear our dress uniforms....this morning I put mine on and..........it wont button:saywhat: I had to do the rubberband trick and hope no one notices:dohh: 13 weeks today! last week in first tri for me =) (I'm going off of day 1 of week 14) honestly I feel like there should be 4 tris, 10 weeks each. would make much more sense.


----------



## Button#

Lol at 4 tris Stillpraying!


----------



## hopingwaiting

still praying i know what you mean some websites say 1st trimester is 13 weeks and some say 14! 
yay for tomorrow you finding out what your having. what time are you going? im in est
im using the rubberband trick myself im lucky at work i get to wear scrubs.


----------



## StillPraying

its not even just the 13/14 week argument though, it's the fact that there is a strange "limbo/in between" period between all of the tris where you don't feel like you belong in either one. I'd say weeks 12-15 especially. lol 

My appointment is tomorrow at noon (pacific time). I cant hardly stand the wait!


----------



## hopingwaiting

yayyyyyyyy


----------



## PrayingPixie

StillPraying said:


> Mowat I like history so I know some random "useless information" as my husband says:blush: lol I recently read a lot of books based on ancient Egypt and mother was spelled "Mawat", "Mowat", and "Mewet". I think that's based on different time periods. sorry lol
> I've seen some crazy pics of women pregnant with twins! I think it all depend on how you're built and then how your body carries them you know?
> 
> PrayingP yay for it turning brown! you have a follow up on Monday?
> 
> Hoping how funny that he moves day/night like that! At my last U/S my little one was laying at the top facedown:haha:
> 
> AFM: Spaghetti turned out okay...but didn't taste very tomatoey lol it was good with cheese though. Since today is Friday we have to wear our dress uniforms....this morning I put mine on and..........it wont button:saywhat: I had to do the rubberband trick and hope no one notices:dohh: 13 weeks today! last week in first tri for me =) (I'm going off of day 1 of week 14) honestly I feel like there should be 4 tris, 10 weeks each. would make much more sense.

Yes, I have a followup appt on Monday at 2pm. Praying we still hear a hb and that spotting has stopped by then and at that point hopefully be put back into the very very low risk of mc category. [-o&lt; I'm also feeling really really fatigued today. Even more so than my usual daily tiredness. 

Wow you're heading into 2nd tri now too! :happydance: I'm hoping like heck that I'll be right behind you in a week! [-o&lt; 4 trimesters? While I understand, wouldn't that make it all seem like an even longer process? :shrug:

HopingW, that is so cool that you're feeling movement now! So pleased for you (and a little jealous lol)! :haha:


----------



## PrayingPixie

StillPraying said:


> its not even just the 13/14 week argument though, it's the fact that there is a strange "limbo/in between" period between all of the tris where you don't feel like you belong in either one. I'd say weeks 12-15 especially. lol
> 
> My appointment is tomorrow at noon (pacific time). I cant hardly stand the wait!

Good luck for your appt StillP! Cant wait to hear all about it and see a pic! :hugs:


----------



## Button#

I'm so tired, bloody flu jab! My left arm is sore so I could only lie on my right and when I turned over in my sleep it hurt and woke me up.


----------



## StillPraying

Uuggh I refused the flu shot. Sorry Button :(


----------



## Vampire Mom

Blech to the flu shot, both Hannelore and I have decided to nap all day after we got it. Daddy has to work, so he's bringing home dinner. 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Button#

Ashley is getting the nasal spray in two weeks, hope he'll be ok afterwards.


----------



## PrayingPixie

Hi ladies! I'm so happy! My doppler arrived today and I found baby's hb! :happydance: I'm so relieved! :haha: My spotting is brown and definitely spotty and minimal at this point. :thumbup: Roll on Monday! :) The only weird thing going on is that I'm having this belly pain above my belly button. It's kinda achy and kinda sore feeling. It seems to get better after I eat a sandwich or two so I'm not sure if its stretching going on and my body making room for growth or what. :shrug: But if it continues then I'll ask the dr about it on Monday. 

Button, I'm sorry about the sore arm from the jab. I don't get the flu jab. Honestly, I am very blessed in that I only catch the flu once every few years or so but if I get the shot, I get sick each time. Try getting a washcloth though and dampen it with warm water and ring it out only most of the way and stick it in a plastic baggie and seal it. Then hold it against where you got the jab. It should help relax the area and ease the pain. That's what I do when I get a shot and it seems to help me. :thumbup: Hope it helps you, too! :hugs:

StillP, your appt time cannot come soon enough! :haha: I think I'm just as eager to find out what you're having as you are! And if it matches your baking soda test, then that will be so cool! :thumbup:

As for the debate on trimesters, my dr office says 13 weeks is 2nd tri and week 12 is the last week of first tri. Since they say that, I'm going with it! :haha:

Vampire, I'm glad your DH helps look after you guys like that. It's so nice to have a DH that cares. Mine is the same way and has been home all week (working from home), bless him, looking after me since I've been on bed rest. :kiss:


----------



## Button#

Thanks pixie, it's a lot better today and OH is taking LO out tomorrow morning so hopefully I can catch up on some sleep and feel more alive tomorrow.

So glad you found the hb, it's so reassuring.


----------



## PrayingPixie

Awww good! I hope you get a nice long nap! :hugs: And it sure is! I just laid here listening to it for a good several mins hehe. :cloud9: Music to my ears! <3 Well worth the $40! :thumbup:


----------



## StillPraying

Well girl again for us
 



Attached Files:







2014-10-04 15.29.23.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Tasha S.

Huge congrats Stillpraying!!!!!!!! :happydance: How exciting to find out the gender this early on! I have to wait until 20 weeks!!


----------



## PrayingPixie

Awww I'm sorry it's not a boy, StillPraying, but as long as baby is healthy! :winkwink: Congrats though!! :hugs:


----------



## aknqtpie

My arm was so sore after my flu shot. I went to my trainer the next day and it was really weak too.

Glad to see everyone is doing good. I've been silently stalking, but busy at work, so haven't been able to post much. I'm starting to feel normal and getting out of the first tri funk. I can finally drink coffee without feeling like I want to get sick. 

I have my NT scan on Thursday. Excited to see the baby again, but nervous still. I am sure I will be this way until the baby is here. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Tasha S.

Stillpraying: Were you hoping for a boy? xox I have a question for you: is this pregnancy similar/same to your pregnancy with your 2 year-old daughter?? I'm hoping for another girl, but have a feeling that it's a boy because I was crazy sick with my daughter, and this time around it's like a walk through the park! xox


----------



## mowat

What! The baking soda test was wrong! I can't believe it. Were you hoping for a boy? Sorry if you're disappointed Stillpraying.

So glad you're bleeding is slowing down Pixie. Doppler!


----------



## StillPraying

Thanks yall. We were hoping for a boy but I'm okay with another girl, really just happy she's made it this far :) Yes Mowat the holy baking soda was wrong lol Tasha this pregnancy has been completely different than my DD. With her I wasn't sick long, this one I've been sick since 5 weeks and threw up even today. My skin/hair looked amazing with my first DD, but with this one I've been breaking out and shedding hair worse than my dog lol. I don't believe symptoms tell gender honestly. They say sweet cravings are girl but just the thought of sweets makes me ill!


----------



## Button#

Congrats on another baby girl Stillpraying.


----------



## Button#

I've got a sore arm again! I had my booking in appointment and the midwife wasn't very gentle about the blood tests. She did put in my notes about me having a home birth though and said at the moment there doesn't seem to be any reason why I couldn't have one. Obviously it depends on bubs behaving though.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I wrote a huge message this morning where I made sure i replied to everyone, I don't know what happened with my fatty fingers but it's all gone! 

I'll try my best to reply. 

stillP: yay for girl! I know the feeling. I was abit diappointed for my 2nd, because I thought 1 of each would be good. But in the end it doesn't really matter, especially for us having been through losses. 
As for symptoms, well, everyone was telling me ds2 was a girl because. I had been so sick all along (maybe that's also why I was disapointed when finding out the gender). Whereas with ds1, I was nicely cruising all along, except for 2 weeks of really strong ms and spd in the end. 
This time it feels more like the 2nd time but a bit tougher. Hopefully it will stop soon. 
It's reassuring to know that cravings have nothing to do with gender. Because I can't stand sweet stuff atm. Also I really have no clue of what I'm having, though dh reckons it's a girl (wishful thinking maybe?)

Akn : hi! Nice to see you pop in! Being busy is great, it makes those weeks go so much faster. 

Button: sorry for your arm. 

PrayingP: yay for the doppler!

Sorry if. I missed anyone.


----------



## PrayingPixie

Hi everyone. I just got back from my post bleed re-check appt. The bleeding is gone (thank God), and baby is fine. Measuring on par and hr of 158 bpm. But I do have a new concern. :dohh: :blush: On the scan they did today the sac around baby didn't look like the usual round/oval sac and didn't look like as much amniotic fluid around the baby as usual too. :wacko: I'm afraid that somehow in this bleed since it started out so watery that somehow baby lost some amniotic fluid. :( But IF that was the case, wouldn't that kind of thing been confirm-able on ultrasound when they did it there that night and wouldn't there of been free fluid in the uterus at the time too if that was the case? All the ER doc said is that they didnt see any blood in the uterus nor behind the placenta and that baby looks fine. :shrug: What do you think? I'll attach a pic for you to see from today's ultrasound at my dr's office. She's also positioned strangely and I cant find any other pics online of baby positioned like that at this point. :wacko: It's like she's standing up. Thoughts?? :blush: I'm now worried that either something is wrong with her that we don't yet know about or that something is wrong with the pregnancy that we don't know about yet either. :-/
https://s30.postimg.org/54wwp3apt/tiny_dancer_at_12_weeks_2_days_closer_up.jpg

Also, the dr asked before the scan if we're doing the first tri screen and I said yes, on Wednesday. Then after the ultrasound tech was done scanning me today, she asked the same question. :wacko: Is that strange? I'm worried that her positioning her amniotic sac looking strange like that might be indicating that she thinks that something might be wrong but she wouldn't or could say for sure. :shrug: I guess I'm feeling like we made it through the bleeding event, and because today's scan looked a bit bizarre that something else might be wrong. :( Ugh! Thoughts? :blush: Please keep us in your thoughts/prayers for wed morning when they do the nuchal scan that everything will look perfect then. Thank you all SO much and thanks for putting up with my fretting. :blush: Just when I had finally stopped worrying for a few days once my doppler had arrived and I had found baby. :dohh: Sigh. I truly do NOT like worrying. :nope:


Button, I'm so sorry that you're still sore and that the mw was rough with you. I'd of asked her to use the other arm due to the jab. I also hope you get your home birth! I wish they'd let us do that here but drs don't like it. :roll:


----------



## StillPraying

Button they're never all that gentle when drawing blood are they? I have a high pain tolerance but last time my arm was bruised! Did they do it on the same arm as your flu shot?! I'm happy so far you can hope for a home birth. Hopefully everything goes smoothly so you wont have to change that! =) 

Ummi that's what I'm saying! I don't think symptoms mean anything as far as gender. Proof that old wives tales are really just for fun lol I was the same way and this pregnancy has just about been the death of me! You are totally right tho, while I was momentarily disappointed I'm just happy to being having another little one :cloud9: Although I am a little unsure because many have been telling me 13 weeks was way too early...:shrug: Guess I'll see again at 15! lol Are you planning on finding out the gender?

PrayingP glad your bleeding has stopped. Your Drs, even ER Drs would know if you were leaking amniotic fluid, or if the levels looked low. If it looked like there was less to you, it can be the angle they did the U/S or, more likely, you aren't drinking enough water. The sac doesn't stay round or oval hon, it actually starts to shrink and go away and is replaced by the placenta. So if you could see the yolk sac and it looked odd shaped that's probably because it is shrinking/dissolving. So you know they actually refer to them as "pear shaped." There is nothing wrong with how she is positioned either. :hugs:This little one has been in a different spot/position every time, last U/S she was laying face down! Her HR was 158 at the gender scan! :winkwink: You really should consider some Zoloft or yoga. I don't say that unkindly either, I hate to see how much you stress yourself out. :nope: you need to BREATHE. :hugs: I'm glad you have another scan on Wednesday.

Munchkin did you have your second heart scan yet?

AFM: Today I was able to go exercise. I feel so much better, all though very sleepy as I haven't been working out since August :blush: Man I missed it! yay for endorphins!:thumbup: I'll be going through my boxes upon boxes of baby girl clothes tonight. I have way too much so I'm sending some to my sister who's have a baby girl in Nov :happydance: Baby clothes make me happy:haha: 


Hopingwaiting, Tasha, Nessaw, Mowat, Sis, Akn, where are you ladies??:friends: Hope you all are doing well :kiss:


----------



## aknqtpie

Praying: Hopefully everything is okay, and for whatever reason it just happened to look off today. I will keep my fingers crossed that everything looks good at the scan on weds. I don't think it is odd that they both asked if you were getting the additional screening, probably just a normal question they ask.


----------



## mowat

Still here, just suffering from bad headaches most days. Can't say I mind though! So worth it.

We're having our nuchal scan on Wednesday too, Pixie! Pretty excited to see the babies. Also have an appointment with the high risk doctor that day. I'm flying out tomorrow, so I think I'll try to hit some maternity stores tomorrow evening. Hope I don't curse myself for the scan---whatever!

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## nessaw

Hi I hope you don't mind me popping in. I had my follow up scan at epu yesterday. Mc is complete. Lining is 6mm and follicles growing. We haven't decided whether to try again yet. We have the recurrent mc consultant and tests back on the baby at the end of the month. Am keeping an eye on you all. Take care.x


----------



## Button#

Nessaw - it's lovely for you to pop in. I hope the consultant can give you some answers.

Pixie - I'm sure the Dr would have said if there was something wrong with your scan and they probably both asked just because one didn't listen to answer you gave first time. 

The midwife did do my blood test in the opposite arm to my flu jab. I spoke to my mum after and she said I probably didn't drink enough water beforehand so she could get a good vein. I have been bad at drinking enough because I've gone off pretty much every drink. I will try and do better though.


----------



## Munchkin30

Nessaw thanks for getting in touch, lovely to hear from you and glad the miscarriage was as uncomplicated as it could be :hugs: take some serious time out, this whole process is so physically and mentally exhausting especially after multiple losses. You may feel differently in time but just be kind to yourself xxx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Still: yes I'm planning on finding out, but it's only going to be at the 20 weeks scan. My original plan in life was: 1 boy, 1 girl and all the other babies that would come afterwards would be surprise! Lol! I guess it doesn't always work like that. ;) 
It's funny how our symptoms look the same. I had more energy lately (though I still need my nap and would still happily go to bed at 9 or even before!). I was surprised that I managed to do lots of housework this week end and not being too ill. 

Nessaw: glad you came to give us some news. Take it easy hun. Ttc can wait. I'm hoping that you get some answers from the tests. Your bfp might just be around the corner. 

PrayingP: I'd say there is no need to worry about the shape of the sac and even less about the position of your baby. Remember he/she is unique! I'd suggest you drink more water though as that helps rebuild the loss of amniotic fluid. I know it's a pain because that means we do more trips to the loo, but if that's what it takes... I also need to follow my own advice. 

Button: I'm not going to take the flu jab. Never have, probably never will. Hope both of your arms feel better soon. Thanks for the advice about the link between drinking water and the nurse finding a good vein. As I said above, I really need to increase my fluid intake, but most of the time I don't feel like it due to the queasiness. Infound out that sparkling water and lemon juice did great for me though. 

Munchkin: how are you?

Mowat: will be thinking of you tomorrow. If you have an intrrnet connection there please let us know how it went.


----------



## Button#

Thanks Ummi, my flu jab arm is fine now. I couldn't handle sparkling water, tried it and it reminded me too much of soluble tablets! I've got a sports bottle to sip from and I think that's helping a bit. 

My 12 week scan is next Tuesday and my 20 week will be on the 8th December and I'll hopefully find out what I'm having then as well. The 20 week one I'll have to do with a full bladder which is annoying, they must have an older machine as everywhere else has always said you don't need a full bladder.


----------



## hopingwaiting

Im doing great. I read everyday but dont comment as much because i feel bad. Iv had a perfect preg so far and dont wanna gloat about it on here with so many ladies are having troubles. I am so happy my body is behaving now. We picked out the colors for the room and my mother in law is coming to help me with other things in the house. I have baby fever right now so i go window shopping and touch everything


----------



## PrayingPixie

Thanks everyone! :hugs: I am chocking it up to baby's strange position at the time. Apparently she is already proving she's gonna be a handful lol! As for the amniotic fluid, I am already drinking so much water that my urine is almost clear and peeing 14 times a day!! :blush: I don't know how much more I can drink without floating away! :haha: Tomorrow is the nuchal scan though at the HR doc so we will get to have a close up of the baby then. Please pray that the nuchal fold looks perfect and a perfect nasal bone! :blush: I'm praying we leave there afterward completely reassured and excited! [-o&lt; I'm also having blood test done on me to look at baby's genetics and find out the gender! I'm so excited about that! Results will likely take a week to come back! Then we will know for sure! :thumbup:


Hoping, that's ok! I'm so happy for you that you've had it so easy! That's always a good thing! :thumbup: I'd much rather you have it so easy than the opposite! :hugs:

Button, so glad to hear that the arm is doing better! :thumbup: Good luck for your scan! :hugs:

Ummi, I look forward to finding out what you're having! :flower: I should know what I'm having for sure in about a week (hopefully wont have to wait longer than that lol). 

Nessaw, we don't mind you popping in at all! :flower: Glad to see you in fact! :hugs: I hope you get the results from the test that you need and that you do whatever is best for you. If you need to, take all the time needed to heal from this emotionally before ttc again! Otherwise. as my dr told me, if heaven forbid the worst was to happen again, it would be twice as bad. I took the time to heal after my last mmc before ttc and I'm so glad I did! Please make sure you are both physically and emotionally ready first, for your sake! But if/when you do ttc again, I with you HEAPS and HEAPS of EXTRA sticky baby dust!! :dust: :hugs:

Mowat, WOW! Both of us on the same day! :thumbup: That's really exciting! I cant wait to hear all about yours! If you can please get a pic to share with us! I'd love to see those precious twinsies! :hugs:

Akn, I hope so too. But when I was checking on baby with the doppler this morning I was having to chase baby all over as she kept squirting out from underneath it lol! So surely if there was a fluid level issue she wouldn't have such an easy time of moving so much and being so active. So hopefully it was just her being in a weird position that was making it look strange is all. And I did have a bit of a full bladder at the time too so I am betting that might of caused the view to be somewhat distorted like it was. Hopefully everything will look totally normal at tomorrow's nuchal scan. Meanwhile, how are you doing at this point? I pray everything is going smoothly for you! :flower:

StillP, thanks. I have a bad habit of worrying is all. I am trying to do better about it though. And I was relaxed for a few days after my doppler arrived! :haha: As soon as I get into 2nd tri here at the end of the week (just a few more days) hopefully I'll be allowed off of bed rest, off of the prog and will feel up to taking a little walk once or twice a week to get out and see some pretty fall scenery and relax a bit. Actually hard to do when stuck in bed, especially due to an event like I had. Oh and DH ratted me out to the ob/gyn about the doppler! LOL!! :blush: Maybe I can even let myself buy something for the baby soon! :haha:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Button: have you tried ice water? I throw 2 or 3 ice cubes in my glass of still water when I don't have sparkling. It helps too. Just sharing what I found helpful in case it can help someone else. 

HopingW: it's great! We're all so lleased for you. And it's reassuring to know that pregnancy can be kind too! Lol!

prayingP: will stalk for tomorrow's update. Lol @ your dh about the doppler. 
Don't forget to make a list of all your questions and worries. The doc will be able to reassure you. I'm sure being able to talk a walk will help alleviate your stress level too. We're all here for you. Never worry about complaining/worrying. It's better to share it than keeping it all inside.


----------



## mowat

So glad you stopped in Nessaw---I was just wondering how you were doing the other day. Make sure you get some good answers from your doctor and a plan for TTC. I know there are some fabulous doctors in the UK. The recurrent miscarriage thread has some great info that might be helpful as a bunch of the girls are from the UK and recommend a couple of places to go for further testing.


----------



## mowat

Ended up in Emergency today as my headache got so bad. Had an IV that helped enough that I was able to get on the plane. Hope the doctor can give me some help tomorrow.


----------



## Button#

I hope your Dr can help you Mowat.


----------



## Vampire Mom

Praying for everyone! I read, but am having a scarily easy pregnancy so not much to talk about. But after so many losses, I'm not exactly excited because I expect everything to go bad.


----------



## Munchkin30

Hey ladies. I feel like today is the first in about 3 weeks I've had 5 minutes to read stuff!! I went on my first weekend away without dd this weekend which was lovely. I told the 2 girls I was with and they were great. They'd both been there when we lost Rowan although we live at the other ends of the country! They understand why I'm still not bouncing about in excitement! I did get a horrid tummy bug though which scared me, proper vomiting. One of the ladies is a gp though and sge kept saying 'you'll be fine, baby's fine!' Which is what I needed. I went to the midwife on Monday and she heard the heartbeat so that reassured me too :) after being convinced this is a boy (I really wanted another girl but had come to terms with a boy) the mw said it sounds like a girl! We're not finding out though, 

Mowat - horrid headaches. :( poor you. Hope dr can help xx

Hoping - I feel quite lucky too, so far no major scares. It's nice to feel like things are going well too. 

Prayingp - glad it sounds like baby has a swimming pool in there!! I never drink enough water, trying to pick it up a bit now. Hopefully you'll be able to get out and about soon :happydance:

Button I had my flu jab on Monday and it really hurt the next day! Feel like a right wimp! It's getting better now but my throat hurts so I think my body's fighting something :( good luck on Tuesday. I still thunk the 12 week scan is amazing cos baby can move round so much and you can see it all!! 

Vampire mum it seem to have totally missed you!! What's your due date? 

Anyone else had a due date change? Mine's now meant to be 30th march but I ain't moving!!


----------



## PrayingPixie

I'm back from my nuchal scan and pleased and excited that it went great! :happydance: Turns out baby's weird position was what made the amniotic sac look strange. :blush: Today it looked normal and baby was back to being horizontal and laying on her belly and measured right on par and was quiet, still, and asleep when we first began with a resting hr of 151. A couple mins later though I think we woke her up and she started moving and wiggling and next thing we know she flips over onto her back! :haha: So the tech is getting her measurements and trying to get the nasal bone shot but baby was being stubborn. :haha: We only got one good shot at it and I will post it here for you ladies and let me know if you think it looks like baby has a nasal bone. :blush: We also have a 3D pic that she took of baby and you can see her little face! :cloud9: Sooooo adorable! :cloud9: Yeah...I was a puddle and in love with my baby! <3 Then a min later baby flipped back onto her belly again lol! So the tech finished up her shots (saw pics of hands and feet too) and then went and got the dr so he could look at it and tell us what he thinks of how baby is doing and when he started doing his part of the scan the baby had flipped back onto her back again! :haha: I wonder if we have a little gymnast on our hands! lol! The dr tried to look at the nasal bone himself but baby was not about it and kept the little fist up near the face making it hard to see lol! :haha: He said that baby looks perfect though and that they don't see anything wrong with baby nor any signs of trouble at this point. :thumbup: They went ahead and drew blood for both genetics screen AND gender and they said it will take 15 working days (so like 3 weeks) to get the results (ugh!) which is gonna feel like forever from now! :haha: But soon as I hear from them I will let you all know! Meanwhile, a couple pics below for you all! :flower:

Do you ladies think you see a nasal bone there? :blush:
https://s1.postimg.org/jefwadz7z/12_weeks_4_days_nuchal_scan_side_profile.jpg

And here is 3D! Sweet little face and arms and legs! <3
https://s23.postimg.org/5hct99f8b/12_weeks_4_days_nuchal_scan_3_D_pic.jpg


Mowat, I'm so sorry about the terrible headache! :( I pray your scan went well today and that your head is feeling better! :hugs:

I also hope everyone is doing well too! :flower: One more checkup for me on friday then hopefully we should be good to go for a few weeks as we roll into 2nd tri! And hopefully no more scares! [-o&lt;


----------



## StillPraying

Munchkin! :hugs: Glad you enjoyed your weekend minus the puking :dohh: I know how you feel, I'm still throwing up! yay for heartbeat:happydance: I so want a Doppler! Ooo staying Team Yellow? Who else is Team yellow?

Vampire glad this pregnancy hasn't been rough on you:hugs: We all know how hard it is to get excited after having losses :cry: Have you had an u/s yet? 

Mowat so sorry about your headaches:hugs: I hope your Dr can give you something to help. Peppermint tea does help ease the sharpness of headaches. I hope you get a pic of those twins!!

PrayingP fx for a great scan!

Hoping don't feel bad, my pregnancy with my DD was like that. I'm glad you have it easy:winkwink: I hope it stays that way with you!

Button yay for scans but boo for full bladder scans, I HATE those. :growlmad:


----------



## PrayingPixie

StillPraying said:


> Munchkin! :hugs: Glad you enjoyed your weekend minus the puking :dohh: I know how you feel, I'm still throwing up! yay for heartbeat:happydance: I so want a Doppler! Ooo staying Team Yellow? Who else is Team yellow?
> 
> Vampire glad this pregnancy hasn't been rough on you:hugs: We all know how hard it is to get excited after having losses :cry: Have you had an u/s yet?
> 
> Mowat so sorry about your headaches:hugs: I hope your Dr can give you something to help. Peppermint tea does help ease the sharpness of headaches. I hope you get a pic of those twins!!
> 
> PrayingP fx for a great scan!
> 
> Hoping don't feel bad, my pregnancy with my DD was like that. I'm glad you have it easy:winkwink: I hope it stays that way with you!
> 
> Button yay for scans but boo for full bladder scans, I HATE those. :growlmad:

I think you missed my post about my scan. :haha: It's above your post! :haha:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

PrayingP: that's just fab'! I wouldn 't have a clue about the nasal bone (I did not even know they were looking for it during the 12w scan). Sorry I'm no help. But so happy everything is well. 

Still: sorry you are still being sick. That's awful. Hope it goes away quickly. 

Vampire: glad you have it easy too. Update us whenever you want. 

Afm: my symptoms seem to have eased a bit in the past few days and I have a bit more energy too. It feels good not to feel so sick. However, even though I know it 's normal at this point , I can't help but worry a little that soemthing has happened. I know it's irrational, but I just can't help it. I can't wait for my 12w scan on sunday. 

Also I have a question. I'm going to visit my friend on friday and I would like to announce her the pregnancy. 
She been really really supportive through all my losses, she took the kids over at hers while I had my mmc, she listened to me, she supported me, she was a shoulder to cry on and said nothing but kind and hopeful words. 
So I don't know how to announce it to her. I'd like to make her guess or something. You know. (But no big brother t-shirt or cakes of some sorts please). So if you could help with the wordings, I'd be so grateful. Thx.


----------



## hopingwaiting

ok so think i missed something so far we have 2 girls one boy???


----------



## Button#

Glad everything went well pixie.


----------



## PrayingPixie

We think I'm having a girl but we don't know for sure yet. I had a blood test done today that will tell us what it is for sure but we have to wait for those results to come back until end of the month. :dohh:


----------



## hopingwaiting

PrayingPixie said:


> We think I'm having a girl but we don't know for sure yet. I had a blood test done today that will tell us what it is for sure but we have to wait for those results to come back until end of the month. :dohh:

ok i was confused for a second

We are thinking of the name logan!


----------



## PrayingPixie

Aww that's a nice name! :thumbup:


----------



## mowat

Sitting at the airport waiting for my flight home. Crazy, busy day! Had an awesome scan! Everything looked great and the u/s tech was fabulous. I expected her to be really quiet (people seem to complain about that at nuchal scans), but she described everything and pointed out all the organs and body parts. She told me right away that everything looked great and was well below the "worry" level. Even got some great photos! Wasn't expecting any, but I got 4 of one baby, and 2 of the other. One was being quite difficult! They sure were thrashing around in there! I'm thinking break dancers.

Scan took so long (and they got me in late) so I ended up being 10 minutes late to my doctor's appointment (despite the taxi driver driving like a maniac!) Ended up being fine and they fit me in. Doctor was a riot! Felt like inviting her out to dinner she was so fun! Acknowledged and agreed with all my concerns and put her opinions in a letter she's sending to my OB's at home. Said she'd expect me to be off work starting at some point in January and delivering around 35 weeks. She recommends induction at 37 or 38 weeks at most. Didn't have much of an opinion about the headaches, but I'm wondering if it might be dehydration---felt a lot better when I was guzzling water for my u/s. Just as I was leaving the office there was a stroller with newborns twins in it! Holy cow I almost freaked out---I'm going to have them too! Think I might actually be starting to believe it.

Anyway, hope everyone else is well---I'm kind of wrapped up in my own good news today. Glad your scan went well too Pixie!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

As I said in the other thread it's fantastic. Really glad everything went well. 
I like your story about the buggy with newborn twins! Makes it so real! Post a pic of your babies if you can. Do you have a hint of the gender?


----------



## PrayingPixie

Mowat, awwwwwwwwwww!!! That is SO great and I'm SO happy for you! :happydance: About time you got treated well! :hugs: I'm also really happy that they took the time to reassure you and show you how well your babies are doing and the dr about your concerns! :thumbup: Now THAT is what care is all about! I hope the dr's letter to your OB might help get things going in a better direction with that relationship. Just goes to show that some drs care a lot more than others. Sadly. When you get a chance, please share scan pics with us! :haha: I wanna see those precious twinsies! <3 And so cute about the stroller part! Awwwww! :) Just wait till we can feel the antics and acrobatics of our babies! :haha: I cant wait! :winkwink:


Meanwhile, my spotting started back up (brown) the other day and I have another check up back at my normal ob/gyn tomorrow so I will ask about it then. I am just sick and tired of seeing it already! It's been such a rough week and I'm going into 2nd tri in a couple days and I want to relax and enjoy this already and I feel like as long as the spotting continues, I really cant fully do that! :nope: UGH! ](*,) I am glad and happy/grateful that my baby is well though and that I have my doppler for reassurance! But this spotting is still frustrating me and upsetting to me to no end! :grr:


Hope the rest of you are having a wonderful relaxing day today! :flower:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Sorry PrayingP about the spotting. Must be awfully stressful. Try and get some rest. I really hope it stops soon. xx


----------



## StillPraying

PrayingP glad your scan went well! Don't you love seeing their little faces on the u/s??:cloud9: Sorry your spotting is back, I know how worrying that is. Try to rest and stay hydrated, maybe eat some iron/protein rich foods :flower:

Ummi glad your symptoms are easing, though we all know that fear of "wait, are they easing because something is wrong?!":hugs: If it makes you feel better mine keep coming back and I'll be 14 weeks tomorrow! :shrug: As for your friend, did you want to get her like a little gift? Like a "auntie" type thing? Or maybe write her a nice letter and put it in a tea mug that says "Auntie" on it or has a baby kind of design. Idk if you have pinterest but they have lots of very cute baby announcement ideas!

HopingW love the name Logan for a boy:thumbup: Very cute.

Mowat! So glad your scan went well, hope you can share pics of those lil beans! :happydance: Glad you enjoyed your time with the Dr and got some reassurance. hopefully now your other Dr will make sure you are attended to properly!:winkwink:

AFM: My DD has decided baby "Dister" will be named Caroline (her name) lol. :haha: Or she likes "Elsa" because its from Frozen. oddly enough she keeps insisting it's a baby brother and wants to name him Ian. Silly thing.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thanks Still for the idea. It's really great but I don't know if I'd have time to do. I'm going to see her tomorrow. I know, I know, should have thought about it before! Maybe I can do the card thingy, but I haven't any mug. :( i'll have a look on pinterest and maybe do a mix up of things. 
I can't wait to feel movements so at least I won't worry so much. I'm against buying a doppler simply because I'd freak out if I don't find the hb, it is more likely with my belly fat! Haha! But I wouldn't mind a u/s machine at home!!


----------



## PrayingPixie

Thanks Ummi and StillP. I'm very hydrated, I promise you that! It does look like its finally diminishing again tonight. The amount of brown I'm seeing is very light tonight so hopefully tomorrow it will quit for good! I did have a small scare tonight when I couldn't find baby on the doppler but then I finally found her and her hr is average of 150 bpm. She seems to be tucked into some little left side corner of my uterus lol. I do pray that she will cooperate better for me tomorrow morning! I plan to check on her again tomorrow morning before heading to the dr office for my check up (yeah I don't like wondering about the what ifs, I like to hear the hb before going so I know baby is still ok) and hopefully her hr will be a little higher like it was this morning (155-160 this am). :blush: Even at almost 13 weeks these little ones can still give us a scare! :dohh: Have any of you yet had a time where you went to use your doppler to find baby but couldn't find him or her for a few minutes and caused you worry until you found baby? I would imagine so but just thought I'd ask. :shrug:

StillP, awwww your DD sounds so adorable! <3 Hehe! I bet she's gonna be a great big sister! :)

Ummi, I know the worry of diminished symptoms. I have days where I have a few gag fits a day and then others where I only have one or two or barely that! So far that's the only one that varies. I'm still exhausted every day like I've ran a marathon. So while I look forward to feeling a little bit, it will no doubt bring paranoia with it until I can feel movements. :dohh: Hopefully we will both feel movement soon! :hugs:


----------



## mowat

You guys are so sweet!


----------



## Button#

Sorry about the spotting pixie, glad it's starting to go. Yes last time I used doppler I looked where baby usually hides in the centre but eventually found them on my left. 

I'm 12 weeks today, yay!


----------



## PrayingPixie

Uggghhhh now its looking like its not stopping! Its still brown and wet but this morning it looks like the amount is more even after being in bed asleep all night (except my first bathroom trip at 3:30 am)! I feel like ripping my hair out and crying! I'm turning 13 weeks tomorrow and I need the dang spotting to stop already so I can finally relax and enjoy having made it to 2nd tri! :hissy: I have my checkup appt in a couple hrs so I'm gonna talk to them about this. I've been resting and mostly staying on bed rest this week in hopes that it will finally quit so I've not over exerted myself nor have dh and I dtd! UGH this is so so frustrating! Thanks for listening to me rant and complain, girls. I'm just getting fed up with it. :grr:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

We're here to listen hun. Who else would you share your worries with otherwise?
I'd be in the same state as you if it happened to me. Are you using your doppler? Hope you get some answer at your appointment. :hugs:

Afm: i saw my friend today. Both our husbands are algerian and we're both french in the uk. In algeria, there is a tradition that when a baby is born, you prepare a cake called tamine made with semolina, honey, butter and cinamon. So to make my announcement, I basically invited her at mine near the end of april to have some tamina!


----------



## Button#

That's a nice way to announce it Ummi. I think I should get a cake when I give birth as well, what a fab tradition.


----------



## PrayingPixie

Aww thanks Ummi! :hugs: Yes, I am using my doppler and thank god for it! It's helped me stay sane throughout this bleeding junk. :blush: My dr appt went well. The dr listened to my feelings and my thoughts on this spotting and she agrees that it could very well be continuing due to the prog capsules irritating the vagina and cervix as well as the fact that my blood is just a little bit thinned due to them having me on baby aspirin for a while now. She also said that since no blood has been seen on ultrasound with the baby and no sight of SCH nor low lying placenta that she doesn't believe this is putting the baby at risk at all and that it's not coming from my uterus and that's it's coming from below and likely my vag and/or cervix. She told me at this point the placenta is in charge of prog production and that me being on the prog supp is of no benefit at this point and that it might even be part of all of this. So she wants me to either stop cold turkey today or finish what little I have left (I will have none left come monday morning) and then no more but continue on the baby aspirin until birth. I'm both ready to come off of it but also nervous about it, too. :wacko: So not sure which way I'll do it. :shrug: She also said that she doesn't feel at this point that my spotting is keeping me at a higher risk of mc since it's not coming from uterus nor baby and that since I'm 13 weeks now that my risk of mc at this point is less than 2% which is really good news to me! :thumbup: I told her that I REALLY just wanna be able to finally relax about all of this but that it's hard due to still seeing this blood even though it's brown. She said that at this point, the fact that it's brown means it's old blood and that whatever caused this is healing up and that your just draining the remaining older blood. She does want me to still kinda take it easy as in no lifting things and no intercourse (which we haven't been DTD for a while now) until this stops and that it should taper off and quit in the next week or two. She also said that normally at this point they wouldn't see me back until 16 weeks but since I am still spotting and it's got me so on edge that they will see me back in 2 weeks to make sure it's quit and reassure me which is SO good of them! Baby's hb at the dr office was 145-150 but I could tell she wasn't having to chase the baby around to get it and that baby was staying in one place so I'm pretty sure that the hr was that low because she was sleeping. When I've had to chase her around with my doppler, each time I'd find her again it would be like 155-160s. But the dr said baby sounds great. So that's good and that's what matters most! <3 Thanks again for listening, everyone! :hugs: You're all the best! :flower:

Does anyone else also find that the hr (heart rate) tends to be just a lil lower when baby seems to stay in one place (sleeping)? Just curious! :flower:

Ummi, that is such a neat tradition! I like that! :thumbup:


Mowat, any scan pics you can share with us? :blush:

StillP, HopingP, and Munchkin, I'm on the brink of joining you ladies in 2nd trimester! :thumbup:

I hope all of you ladies have a wonderful friday evening! :hugs:


----------



## StillPraying

Button, Yay for 12 weeks!:happydance: Are you considering 13 or 14 weeks 2nd Tri?

Ummi what a lovely and scrumptious tradition! That cake seriously sounds delicious. You'll have to post a recipe or something! :cake:

PrayingP sorry your spotting hasn't stopped but I'm glad you got reassurance from your Dr. I think it'll help when you stop the prog since your body doesn't need it at this point:thumbup: And even though I don't have a Doppler I do know that babies, just like adults, have lower heartrates when sleeping or resting:flower:

AFM:
14 weeks today:happydance:I'm considering myself officially in 2nd Tri now:dance: We started what we did with our DD, in buying a package/box of diapers each paycheck when we go grocery shopping. I got so excited buying a package of NB diapers:haha:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I'm glad your appoitment was so reassuring and that you have Nother one in two weeks time. When I see my doc on sunday, I'll ask her about stopping the progesterone, because I know it's foing to be time, but I don't want to go cold turkey either. So I'll ask to reduce the dose for a week or so. I'm taking 200mg atm, so I think 100 mg is ok before I stop completely. I don't know if she 'll agree, but th's a thought.


----------



## hopingwaiting

yayyy im happy for 2nd trimester!!! I cleaned out the whole nursery this week and have the baby items in there that i have so far!!! Im in love


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Posted at the same time Still! 
I will try and find a recipe on the net, it's easy but I never measure what I use so wouldn't be able to tell you the quantities. And hopefully there'll be some pics too. 

I think in the uk they say 14 weeks is 2nd tri too. 
So happy 14weeks, enjoy 2nd tri!
I love the idea of buying a packet of nappies eaxh paycheck. They go through them so quickly! I still have my clothes nappies from ds2, but will buy one or two lackets for the hospital and the first few days. Just the time to get into a sort of routine. 
I'm also thinking about saving the money up, see what what sort of budget I end up with, and buy everything in 2 to 4 times maximum. I mainly will need clothes cause I gave almost everything away, a pushchair, nappy bag, cot and travelling cot. I think that's it. I still have all the big items from ds2 (like highchair, changing table. ..). And if there is some money left, I may indulge myself into buying more stuff. Oh my! I already have a baby fever I think! Haha!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hoping: yay! Well done! I can't wait to start too!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Sorry it looks like I'm spamming the thread, but I'm not (really!! :D)

Here is the recipe:
https://dessert.food.com/recipe/tamina-algerian-toasted-semolina-honey-sweet-373143


----------



## hopingwaiting

Im having my baby shower a little early in January one reason is due to my cousin being preg and having hers in February. I am also having a baby shower for my boyfriend a beer and diaper party. I want to have everything good to go by march 1st. My bf is funny and thought that the due date was the day the baby was coming! I had to inform him that no no dear the baby could come any time after march 1st.


----------



## mowat

Trying to figure out how to share a photo, but I've only ever shared on Facebook from my phone. Anyone have any ideas---it's a samsung galaxy 3.


----------



## StillPraying

On the forum Mowat? You click the "Go Advanced" and beneath that there is the image option. You may have to resize it to share it on here.


----------



## Button#

Stillpraying I'm counting 13 weeks and 3 days as 2nd tri as it'll actually be a third of the way through then so makes sense to me. 

Today we're going to tell my dad and brothers over the phone/FaceTime and the inlaws are coming for lunch so we're dressing LO in a best big brother t shirt.


----------



## aknqtpie

I just downloaded the photo bucket app and then used the link that they provide that is the IMG Code  hope that make sense. 

Glad everyone is doing well.. 

Mowat - Glad the doctors were reassuring about the twins, can't wait to see pictures :) Hopefully your headache has died down! 

Praying - Hopefully pulling you off the progesterone will help stop the spotting. 

Ummi - I want cake as well when I give birth!!! I might have to put my request in now :haha: 

I had my NT Scan on thursday, everything looked good Heart Rate was 140. The baby didn't want to sit still and was constantly moving. Everyone is now changing their prediction from girl to boy now because of my scan pictures and the heart rate 

Here are the pictures :) 


Spoiler
https://i1380.photobucket.com/albums/ah190/delongmm1/5AD41E94-3616-4708-A516-3CE26466C475_zpshktz8bjy.jpg

https://i1380.photobucket.com/albums/ah190/delongmm1/6A77CCC1-EE1D-45A3-8499-7B8F972A650C_zpsbhoxbzik.jpg


----------



## PrayingPixie

Aknqtpie, so happy for you that your NT scan went well! :happydance: I think I'd agree that it sounds like a boy! :thumbup: And such cute pics! What a long arm there! Maybe a future baseball player! :haha:

Mowat, I use free online image hosting then copy/paste the direct link into the box that pops up when you click the square shaped insert image button. Hope you can get it figured out! :hugs:

Button, that makes sense and if that's what works for you, then do it. :thumbup: I don't think there is a right or wrong way to go about this. I just choose to go with the way my dr office does which is 13+1. :)

Hoping, that sounds like a good idea! :thumbup: I'd like to have a baby shower but I kinda doubt anyone will throw me one and I don't feel comfortable throwing one for myself. :blush:

Ummi, I think I'll have to do that too! Get DH to either buy or make a cake for us to take to church and share with our friends and church family to share the news and celebrate the birth of our new baby! :thumbup:

Hoping, awww! I think we're gonna start buying and stockpiling diapers and wipes with each paycheck, too. That way by the time baby is born, we wont have to worry about that! I've already got a onsie that I bought back during st patty's day and its got a rainbow on it and the words "I'm the pot of gold at the end of the rainbow!" Isn't that perfect for a rainbow baby? :) I cant wait to get more excited and start buying stuff! To be truthful, I've already been looking online for baby things and I found a diaper bag that I love and plan to buy hehe! :blush:

AFM, spotting is looking lighter today. :thumbup: Praying that this is the end of the spotting! [-o&lt; I went ahead and used prog last night since today makes me 13 weeks exactly. I haven't decided yet if I'm gonna finish the prog on Sunday, if I'm gonna quit as of today, or self ween down smaller doses of it until I run out of it as I've been on 300 mg a day all this time. :shrug: Really not sure how to go about it. Cold turkey makes me nervous though. :wacko: Has anyone else gone off of it cold turkey? Just thought I'd ask. :flower: Baby seemed fine this morning when I checked with doppler and had average hr of 150. But wasn't moving around a whole lot. There were definitely some wiggles though as it would fade from the doppler for a couple of seconds and then come right back and when she'd move the hr would jump up to 155 and 160 lol! :haha: Btw, I'm 13 weeks today! :happydance:


----------



## Button#

Thanks pixie, mainly it's just because I can't remember when they count 2nd tri from here! 

I wouldn't stockpile nappies/diapers as you don't know which ones will suit bubs until he/she gets here. Also brands that may suit as a newborn may not work as well for older babies. Best to stick some money aside for them instead. I've tried some with my LO that everyone raves about but on him I found they leaked.


----------



## mowat

Aw, what a perfect onesie PrayingPixie! I've gotten a few things second hand, but I'm holding off on anything else for now.

I stopped my progesterone cold turkey simply because I had run out, and because the doctor had said the placenta had taken over and it wouldn't be doing anything. I did taper my other drugs, but only because I had read going cold turkey could cause a reaction (for me, not the babies). I haven't had any bleeding since I stopped my progesterone so I suggest being brave! Really enjoying no bleeding!


----------



## PrayingPixie

Thanks Button and Mowat. :hugs: I think I'm just gonna ween off. I took 200 mg last night and have been quite gaggy and nauseated off and on today. I'll do 200 again tonight, then 100 then 100 again and then be done. While I am ready to be done, I just can't help but be nervous about going cold turkey so weening feels right for me. :thumbup: According to my dr office today is the first day of 2nd trimester! :happydance: I made it!! :yipee: :wohoo: :dance: lol! :blush: Sorry had to celebrate! lol!


----------



## StillPraying

We stockpiled diapers/wipes when I was pregnant with DD and got a variety of brands so we could see what we liked. So this time around we'll just be getting the brands that worked best for us :) I wish I could try cloth diapers but it just isnt practical for me being in the military :(


----------



## Munchkin30

We did this last time, worked really well cos they definitely get through them in the early days! Also had loads of discount vouchers so used them. I don't think you can ever have too many wipes, we still get through loads and dd is potty trained!! 
We started using cloth with dd at about 1 so got lots of birth to potty cloth nappies. I bought some newborn ones when I was pregnant with Rowan too and bought a few more tiny ones early on on this pregnancy. I've got cloth wipes too but I think we'll use a mixture as they're a bit of a faff!


----------



## StillPraying

Lol a faff?


----------



## Button#

Got my nt scan later today. 

How's everyone else?


----------



## Munchkin30

Eek exciting! Good luck xx

I'm ok, a bit paranoid cos I've not put on hardly any weight recently and I think my bump is shrinking :( could be bloating and constipation going down. I think I'm getting some movement but it still might be in my imagination or just wind!! Also getting really nervous about the 20 week scan - which is over 4 weeks away! I'll be going nuts by November!! 

My gran asked me today when I was stopping work. Last time I stopped at just over 34 weeks and as dd was born at 42 weeks I was going nuts!! I'm tempted to work til the end of feb so 36 weeks, luckily dd's nursery place will be free from January so I could stop on the 11th January and still get mat pay!! What's everyone else planning? Xxx


----------



## Button#

It probably is bloating going down.

I stopped at 37 weeks with ashley and had him at 38. This time I'm not working but OH is dropping some of his work when I hit 37 weeks and not picking it up until end of May so I kind of get maternity leave anyway! Or at least he'll be around a bit more to help with LO.


----------



## StillPraying

Hello ladies :wave:

Button how did announcing go? I love those big brother/sister shirts. We saw one yesterday that said "Dear Santa, my sister did it." Cracked me up! 

AKN yay for a good scan! My computer wont let me see the pics for some reason:growlmad: Are you hoping for a boy?

PrayingP Glad your spotting has tapered down. Yay for making it to 13 weeks! :happydance: Are you off of your prog completely now or still weening off? I know how you feel about the whole baby shower thing :nope: Being a female Marine means I don't have a lot of female friends that live around me, and both DH & I have families that are far away. I'd feel really weird throwing one myself:blush: It does make me pretty sad though:cry: I'd love to have one. 

Button did you have your scan?

Munchkin don't stress about the weight. I gained quite a bit right away and then it's just stopped. My bump is there one day and not at all the next! I wouldn't worry about that:hugs: Is 20 weeks your next appointment or do you have one in between? 

AFM we aren't allowed to stop working until the week prior to EDD, unless the OB/MW thinks there is a reason we should stop. With my DD I went home at 39 weeks and had her at 40+2 days. 
I have my 15 week gender confirmation on Saturday!:happydance:
Is anyone else feeling sluggish? Not just sleepy, but just slow, like you have no energy?:sleep: I'm getting so frustrated with not having any energy. I get home from work and I don't want to walk my dog, play with DD, or clean my house :dohh: And I haaaaaaaaaaate it!:growlmad:


----------



## Button#

Stillpraying it went great thanks, took the inlaws an hour and a half to work it out which gave us a good giggle.

I'm sat in the waiting room at the moment, so bored!

I know what you mean about no energy as well.


----------



## Button#

Scan went great, low risk for everything and baby was having a lovely wriggle. The tech took a guess based on nub and said girl, we'll see in December...


----------



## Button#

Oh and wondering whether to change my ticker, they put me at 13 weeks.


----------



## StillPraying

Glad your scan went well! Great news :) aww maybe you'll be joining Team :pink: Are you hoping for either one? How far off is your ticker? My computer at work doesn't show them for some odd reason :growlmad:


----------



## PrayingPixie

Hi ladies!

StillP, I take my last dose of prog tonight (100 mg). I've been self weening because it just felt right to me to do it that way. Each day baby still has good strong hb so that part isn't as worrying now (thank God for the doppler haha). I am STILL spotting brown. ](*,) But the amount of it does seem to be small and I'm waiting to see if once I'm off the prog supp 100% if it will quit then. As for energy, I too still feel completely drained and no energy. I don't know when I will start to get energy back or if I will at all. But if it's not any better by the time my next appt day arrives, I'll ask the dr about it for sure. Just wanted to let you know I can relate and am dealing with it too! :hugs:

Button, lol that must of been funny with the inlaws and YAY for a great NT scan and measuring ahead! :thumbup: Any pics to share? :blush:

Munchkin, don't you have a doppler too so you can reassure yourself? I'm sure it's just bloat going down is all. :flower:


AFM, I already mentioned to StillP what is going on with me lately but I guess I'll add that we haven't told my in laws yet either. I'm sure we will soon though.The only reason there is no rush to is that they're getting up there in age and they are apt to forget us telling them about it anyways. God bless them. We've told folks at church so they know and are happy/excited for us. :thumbup:


----------



## mowat

Woohoo Button! Congrats on the scan.

Think you need a celebration for the last progesterone PP. I bet it makes a difference with the spotting.

That's tough Stillpraying with having to work so long. I was doing contract work when I was pregnant with DS and I finished a week before my EDD. I gave birth right on my due date. I had a really easy pregnancy so it was fine. The high risk doctor I saw last week thought I might need to finish work at the end of January because I'd have so much trouble getting around this time. I guess only time will tell.

We ended up telling our parents this weekend. My mom was way more excited than I expected so that was nice. She did start talking about something else right away, but did come back to the pregnancy fairly quickly. Mothers! When my DH called his parents I heard him tell someone and get no reaction. It was actually his dad and he doesn't think he understood what he was telling him! Oh well, his mother was super excited. Has everyone else announced to close family?


----------



## Ummi2boyz

A quick update, copied and pasted from my journal (I'll read you all back ladies):

I'm just back from my scan. 
It's mostly good news as baby was moving and jumping around, measuring right on track and the nt scan was all clear. Thank God for that, I'm relieved. 

However, I have some fungal infection (I think it's the thrush, but I'm not sure) and it's causing my cervix to be open at 1. She gave some pessaries (again!) and told me to continue with the progesterone at the same time, but obviously taken separately. 
I also lost 2.5kg (I think roughly 5 lbs), which she seemed a bit worried about but saying it was normal considering how sick I've been. Also blood pressure was quite low too (same thing, due to the sickness) and she strongly advised me not to carry or even push anything heavy. 
But on the whole I'd say as long as bubba is ok, then I'm ok. 

Here is a pic (sorry if it's sideways):
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Button#

Glad your scan went well Ummi. I hope you can take it easy for a bit to sort out your own health. I got thrush all the time when I was pregnant with DS, so annoying.


----------



## hopingwaiting

16 weeks today!!!! Iv told pretty much everyone. I was scared to tell his partents just but he told his mom at 9 weeks and his dad this weekend! His mom is over the moon excited. Nursery is already painted! I have my next scan on the 11th of next month to find out the sex that we already know. 
We only get 6 weeks too for leave which stinks very much so!!!! I will be working untill the last day!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thanks button. Yes it is really annoying to say the least. Hope it goes away soon. 

Happy 16w Hoping! We told dh's mum too at 9w. Now I'll need to tell my dad. That 's another story! Amd I also told 2 of my friends. And that's pretty much it. 
The system is quite tough on you US mums and mum to be. Hope you'll manage easily!


----------



## StillPraying

Good Morning Ladies (or whichever time of day it is for you lol):flower:

PrayingP yay for last dose down! I hope that stops the spotting. 

Mowat how fun announcing! it's weird the reactions you can get though isn't it? "oh yay! new baby I'm so excited for you...so did you hear it's supposed to rain?" :dohh: I imagine with twins you probably would want/need to stop work earlier. probably will need more rest and off of your feet time. Glad the Dr is looking out for you:thumbup:

UMMI yay for a good scan and lovely pic:cloud9: Sorry you've been sick (I know the feeling) try not to stress over the weight, I'm sure you'll gain it once the sickness phase passes! Glad she was able to catch the infection now, will they give you antibiotics? Try to rest as much as possible. Be lazy!:winkwink:

Hoping what colors did you do your nursery in? Will your next scan be your 20 week one?

AFM: Found out we wont be able to get a bigger house until March at the earliest:growlmad: we were supposed to get one in November/December timeframe. this really stresses me out because I'm due beginning of April. So this means we'll be moving when I'm like 9 months pregnant and of pretty much no help and nothing will be ready for baby :cry: Plus what if I have her early?? then we will be moving with a newborn!:cry:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Sorry StillP for such bad timing about the house. Try not to stress about it right now, that just won't help. Keep a bag with the essential baby stuff you'll need, they don't need that much at the beginning, and then you can prepare slowly her room in the new house. With ds1 I had to move 800km away unexpectedly when he was just 3 weeks old. It's not easy but doable. Hopefully you'll get plenty of help and you'll get the house sooner rather than later.


----------



## hopingwaiting

Yes i will be 19+6 days on the day of my scan. The nursery has on blue wall and the rest are grey with a blue closet. The picture is a panoramic view. You will see white area by the blue wall but thats just bc i haven't painted that corner yet.
 



Attached Files:







16weeks-1.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 2









15 fadsf.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 4









nursery.jpg
File size: 6.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Lovely bump pic!
It's fab you just did the nursery.


----------



## StillPraying

I love grey in Nurseries! Very soothing color :)


----------



## mowat

Grey is a great colour. Love!

We might be moving at a bad time too, Stillpraying. We've been looking for a new house, but the only thing we've found needs some major work and an addition. Still need to talk to the bank about whether we can do it. We'd really need to live in our old house while we had the renos done---not sure how that would work with two mortgages! Agh!


----------



## aknqtpie

Ummi - Glad your scan looked good. Take care of yourself though so you can get better!!! 

StillP - We will be moving around the time the baby is born too.. I am hoping to buy something come this spring when everyone starts putting their houses on the market. I imagine we will probably hire a moving company to take care of moving and packing. It's so worth the money.

Me being pregnant is completely out in the open.. everyone knows. I use it as an excuse for when I am being bitchy at work. Works well. Also, I got engaged on Monday. Even though DF and I have been talking about it since before I got pregnant, it is nice that it is official. We are eloping in Vegas over Thanksgiving... :) Going full tacky and having Elvis marry us :)


----------



## StillPraying

Hi ladies :howdy: This week has gone by fast!

Agh Mowat & Akn ya'll feel my pain:hugs: lol I'm hoping we can just move after. I'd rather have a few quiet weeks in a smaller house then be trying to move and then go into labor you know? Oh well. it'll all work out in the end I suppose. I think I'm mostly sad at not being able to do a nursery...even though baby will be sleeping with us for quite awhile anyway. :baby:

Akn congrats on engagement!:wedding: Vegas will be a blast I'm sure, and who doesn't love Elvis! Get lots of pics:thumbup: I'm with you on everyone knowing about being pregnant. It's my excuse when I show up not in uniform or I'm late :haha:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I wouldn't be able to kove whilst heavily pg this time around. Just the thought of it makes me tired. 

Vegas! Wow! You'll get some there akn! Keep us posted on how it goes!

Still: you should tell to give you some pregnancy uniform! Haha!


----------



## StillPraying

They do have maternity uniforms and they're dreadful :nope:


----------



## Munchkin30

After one of my work colleagues announcing her oregnancy at 12 weeks yesterday I think I'm going in today showing off my bump :) it's a different radio station to my normal one and the one I was at when I lost Rowan but I'm sure word will get around fairly quickly! I'll still leave the official announcement to the 12th November if all is well. 
StillPraying if it's any comfort I really stressed about the nursery before dd was born but actually I really wished I'd waited because I'd have done it very differently then. Also the first 6 months of her life my beautiful nursery turned into a dumping ground anyway for pram bits, travel cots, bags of clothes to sort etc!
I don't relish the thought of moving heavily pregnant though :(


----------



## Munchkin30

Akn amazing news, that sounds awesome. And you'll have a lovely bump to go with your dress too :) if me and oh ever get round to it I'd love to do that but I think our families would go ape!!


----------



## Button#

Congrats akn!


----------



## Munchkin30

So ladies do you think anyone will spot this?


----------



## Ummi2boyz

What a beautiful bump! 

Mine is really showing yet. Well I'm almost 4 weeks behing you. But I've got a B shaped belly, and I usually don't show before 20 even 24 weeks!

still: tell them to get a fashion designer!


----------



## Munchkin30

Well no ones asked yet!! Grrr. I think everyone's too polite in case I've just had too many buns. I was the worst mother in the world this morning :( my dd woke late and she'd been so tired I didn't have the heart to wake her :( we were in such a rush I gave her some hot milk but she eats so slowly I thought 'she can have breakfast at nursery' but we were a bit late there too so breakfast had finished so she went without anything :( she has a snack box in her bag so I told them to give her something out of that but it was crisps and raisins and a cereal bar so not really breakfast! I had a banana in my bag and I reallg wish I'd just left her that. Bad mummy :(


----------



## Button#

Aw I'm sure she'll be fine just this once. You can make it up with a healthy dinner. Your bump looks fab!

I told a few more friends today so getting there slowly. I'll probably see a few more people at playgroup on Monday to tell.


----------



## StillPraying

Munchkin lovely bump! :flower: I imagine people feel odd asking as I've done that before, asked a woman how far long she was.....she wasn't pregnant....:blush: Aw sorry about your DD but don't feel too bad, she wont starve:thumbup: She has snacks so she wont go without completely. Don't you hate that feeling though? ugh it makes me feel literally sick when I think ive done something wrong with DD :cry:

Ummi I'll post a pic of this monstrosity when I get a chance. I look like I'm wearing a circus tent:dohh:


----------



## mowat

Congrats AKN!

Lovely bump Munchkin!

Another migraine today. The doctor gave me some drugs to tide me over until my appointment on Monday. Apparently some women get bad ms in the second trimester! Awesome news.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Ummi2boyz said:


> What a beautiful bump!
> 
> Mine is really showing yet. Well I'm almost 4 weeks behing you. But I've got a B shaped belly, and I usually don't show before 20 even 24 weeks!
> 
> still: tell them to get a fashion designer!

I meant NOT really showing! That must have been wishful thinking lol!

Still: circus tent ! Oh my! You should make the men wear it! Haha!

Mowat: sorry for terrible migraines. I used to suffer from them years ago and it 's awful. I feel for you. 

Munchkin: don't worry, she'll be ok. You may feel awful but she probably won 't remember! She may even be happy to eat crisps for breakfast! Lol !


----------



## Munchkin30

Thank you. She seemed fine, not too grumpy and I never got that call from social services ;) I think it's just cos at work I often do stories about kids going to school without any breakfast and now I'm one of those mothers!!

Ummi I've always got a bit of a mummy tummy anyway so I fill out quickly and look preggers pretty early on.

Mowat poor you :( I never get headaches unless I'm pregnant, they're bit migraines but it's definitely hormonal. 

Still - we definitely need pics of your circus tent!! I'm lucky to be able to wear pretty much what I want to work so long as it's not too slobby. I reallg love maternity clothes, much prefer them to my normal clothes! They're so comfy and cos I've always got a bit of a tummy they fit so much better anyway!! 

One woman at work commented but that's it!! I'm sure they all just think I've eaten too many buns or daren't ask in case it's just buns!!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Just tell them it's the one bun you're baking not eating!

Re: bump. It is really funny cause dh reckons I'm showing, but I didn't dare tell him it was my stomach! Lol! I think baby is pushing my upper belly upward and outward! *feeling sorry for myself* lol!
Well a few more weeks hopefully and it's show properly.


----------



## Munchkin30

I always get a top bump first. The bit above my belly button grows and gardens early on and then it sort of slopes off underneath, then the bottom bit (uterus!) grows and catches up. I can feel my uterus now but it's not the whole of my bump by any measure!!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Well at least we can now go to the priority till at the checkout.


----------



## Munchkin30

This is me now xx


----------



## Munchkin30

And at 6 weeks xx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Lovely pics!


----------



## StillPraying

This is the uniform. Circus tent. :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2014-10-19-08-29-51.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Munchkin30

That is rather sexy!! Is that your normal uniform?!?


----------



## StillPraying

Lol thanks. we wear them on Fridays and this is the maternity version. Mon-Thurs we are in camouflage uniforms, and I don't have to wear the maternity ones yet!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

That looks rather nice for an apron! Lol ! I'm sorry you have to wear this. They could defo get a designer in!
I'm wondering how the preggo camouflage one looks like! 

Hope you're all good!


----------



## Munchkin30

Yeah I need to see the preggo camouflage one too!


----------



## mowat

Oh my, that is pretty bad!


----------



## hopingwaiting

i have decieded this weekend that i need to get maternity clothes! Im getting fat all over! But on the plus side i can feel little punches and movements! Iv never felt this before its pretty amazing


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Fantastic. That's great news hoping!


----------



## aknqtpie

Thanks ladies! 

My bump started showing today :)


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Great akn! What a nice feeling isn't it?


----------



## StillPraying

Happy Monday Ladies:juggle:

Hoping yay for feeling baby move:baby: my favorite part of being pregnant! ugh although I love maternity clothes they are just so expensive!:growlmad: I actually bought some secondhand this time around. Im just not cool with spending $30 on a shirt that i'll only be wearing until Spring:growlmad: lol sorry. rant over. :blush:

Akn mine too! It makes me feel less like a :mamafy: and more like I'm prego:haha:

AFM....I'm going to Mickey's Halloween Party in Disneyland today!!:happydance: I'm so excited. The 3 of us will be dressing up as Pirates (DD chose this:haha:). I cant wait to see how she reacts to all of the characters!:dance:

Where is everyone these days:-k Seems like we haven't heard from some of our ladies for quite a while:shrug:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Still: I feel the same about buying maternity clothes. Second hand is a great choice. The tops I've got will do just fine as they are either quite large (even more since I lost some weight). But I will have to buy some trousers (never have in my other pregnancies) but hoping not to spend a forune on that. The ones I got are elasticated (some are not so I won't be using them anymore) and will do for a few more weeks.

Afm: ms came back in full force for the past week. It's been quite tough. Yesterday the only meal I had was some pasta and tomato sauce for lunch and that's about it. A glass of juice in the morning and one in the afternoon. At dinner time I had such a hard time, I couldn't swallow anything, I had a mini breakdown and started to cry. The thing is ms makes me feel so terrible, some days I can barely touch the housework, and just hanging the clothes to dry is such a chore! Even after that I need a rest. 
Today has been a bit better so far, but I don't how that will turn this evening.


----------



## Button#

Stillpraying I am unbelievably jealous! I am waiting until both LOs have dropped their naps before attempting disneyland paris.


----------



## hopingwaiting

I will not be buying any new!! I am cheap! I bought bigger scrub tops from goodwill. The maternity scrubs run about 80 dollars a pair HA!


----------



## StillPraying

Ummi I'm so sorry you're having a hard time :hugs: I know how you feel that is exactly how I was! My house went to complete pigsty :cry: I'm at 15 weeks now and only just now starting to feel better! Hang in there hon, it wont last forever. Just try to keep hydrated as that is most important. Sleep as much as you can!
I found some really great maternity clothes secondhand. Also stores like Ross/TJMax (Idk if you have those in the UK) which are like stores that get all of the excess clothing from other stores and then in turn sell it for much cheaper. 

Button we decided to go ahead with it since she's almost 3 and who knows when we'll be able to go again. not to mention how expensive it all is :growlmad:


----------



## PrayingPixie

Wow! You ladies have been chatty! Sorry I haven't been around as much. Been so tired, I've barely been online. I don't feel like writing a book so I'm gonna be brief. The bad news is that the spotting STILL continues! I feel like screaming! Had a dr appt, didn't seem concerned :grr: said again that it should stop in a week or two (yeah I'll believe it when I see it, that's what you said last time). Think I'm gonna have to get used to the thought that knowing my luck this junk will continue for the rest of the pregnancy even though no clue where it's all coming from! :hissy: Meanwhile, I DO have good news! Got my genetics screen back this morning and negative for trisonomies and low for downs! :thumbup: And we know the gender! It's a................................................... GIRL!!! :pink: :happydance: :cloud9: 
I'm not sure how many are on team pink now here but I know I just joined! :haha: But I think we all figured mine would turn out to be a girl! :blush:


Akn, congrats on the engagement and upcoming nuptials! So happy for you! :hugs:

Ummi, so sorry for the ms. :( Mine I swear has been worse at times than in 1st tri too. ugh. Hang in there! :hugs: 

StillP, oh my! I can see why you hate that uniform! Poor you! :hugs: I hope you had/have fun at DL! You lucky duck you! :flower:

HopingW, YAY! That is so exciting that you're feeling proper punches now! :happydance: I cant wait till I feel mine!

Mowat, ss about the migraines. :( I know those are miserable! I used to get some doozies of migraines! I hope you feel better soon! :flower:

Button, was it you that was having cervix issues with dilating to 1? I cant believe I cant remember who it was! :blush: If it was you, is it doing better now?

Munchkin, awww don't be so hard on yourself, I bet she was happy to get to eat crisps for breakfast for once. I bet she will have a nice big yummy healthy dinner and all will be well! :hugs:

And for you ladies showing off your bumps, they are so cute! :flower: I'm showing now too and only a few people are brave enough to ask the risky question! :haha: I'm also finding that I'm getting full faster these days so I guess my own organs and stuff are already being moved out of the way to make room for my growing baby and uterus. :shock:


----------



## Button#

Congrats on a girl bump pixie! 

It wasn't me and I can't remember who it was either. 

I'm 14 weeks today so whoever's rules you go by I'm now officially and undoubtedly in 2nd tri!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Congrats prayingP. We seem to have lots of girls! I'm secretly hoping for a girl too, even though considering our history of mc, it wouldn't really matter in the end. But that would make my day!
It was me who was dilated to 1. The doc told me it was due to the infection and that after the treatment it should be back to normal. She also told me to continue with the progesterone anothe 2 weeks and it should all be cleared after that. 

Button: yeah! For 2nd tri! I thought we were 1 day apart? Have they changed your due date? I'm the last one in firt tri then!! ^^


----------



## Button#

They changed me to the 21st at my scan so I'm going with that. With DS I was 2 weeks early so I may still end up one of the first to give birth, especially if some ladies go overdue. 

I'm also secretly hoping for a girl but I don't think I'll be that lucky! I quite like the idea of a little brother for my DS as well so I'm not too fussed.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

That's great!
You never know! Ds1 was 2 weeks early, and I was overdue with ds2 (41+4)! I hope to be somewhere in the middle this time??


----------



## Button#

I'm hoping to be a bit early again, I was pretty comfortable right up to the end, don't fancy getting to the I'm fed up and just want it out now stage!


----------



## Munchkin30

Hey chatty ladies!!

Button my friend was 4 weeks early with her daughter and 11 days late with her son 2 years later. I wouldn't count your chickens ;) although i'm sure i'll be late again this time, i was 42 weeks with my daughter. I wasn't physically too uncomfortable though, i wasn't sleeping well and had indigestion etc but i was only going mental in my head not in my body!!
I'm hoping for a girl too but everything in me screams boy! I keep putting salt on my food and my bump's a different chape to my girls, more spread out. I think after losing a girl i feel like we should've had 2 girls so if we end up with a boy it won't be 'right' if you know what i mean.
Yay for second tri!!

Can everyone please tell me if their due date has changed so i can change the front page? Mine's been moved to 30th march but i'm staying here anyway if no one minds :)

Prayingpixie so sorry about the spotting still :( so horrid and un nerving but it's been going on a while now and it's been fine so try and stay positive xx Yay for your test results. Always makes me feel happier when i see that 1 in 100000 number or whatever!!

Ummi sorry the morning sickness is sticking around. Mine ended sooner than the last two pregnancies this time and i've been mainly fine since about 11 weeks but i know you had it bad in first tri too :(

I've bought a few second hand maternity clothes but buying from new look is so cheap it's hardly worth bothering!

I'm busy planning my daughters 3rd birthday party on Saturday - it's a frozen theme so i've got her an elsa dress and we've got loads of balloons and glitter snowy stuff and i even ordered a Mr Frosty slushy maker today. I think i'm more excited than she is :)

On a less happy note i'm having to do lots of caring for my gran at the moment, she's 91 and losing her marbles a bit but she looked after us a lot when we were young, and since, and she has no surviving children and i'm only a mile away so i look after her. She's got her own house but has a room at ours too but she really wants to move in at the moment and i used to think it would be a great idea but now i really don't think i could cope. 

She came this weekend and was lovely but i was an emotional wreck because it's the first weekend me and oh have had for months and i just didn't want her there and i felt sooo bad :( My hormones and emotions are quite up and down at the moment and i think i underestimate that. Not sure what we're going to do with her but i defninitely need our home to ourselves a bit at least and i'm pretty sure i can't deal with 2 young children and her at the same time, i'm ratty enough with just dd and her!!

In other news, Kate the Duchess of Cambridge has announced her next baby is due at the end of April so you might all be breeding future princes or princesses there! She's still a thunder stealing witch mind you :haha:


----------



## PrayingPixie

For me, this one might be early no matter what. :wacko: I don't think I have mentioned yet to you all that after my last mmc that my dr discovered that I have the anti c antibody. He said it had to of happened during the miscarriage before last. The only reason I haven't told you ladies about this until now was that I wanted to make sure we were gonna make it through the first trimester without losing this baby otherwise there'd be nothing to tell and it wouldn't matter. I hope you all understand. :blush: Basically I'm Rh +, DH is Rh - and we are 99% certain he is the carrier of the Anti C antigen (they drew his blood yesterday to check/confirm this, we're waiting on results from it) and when I had my mc before the last one that baby's blood mixed with mine at the time of mc and my body built up antibodies to it which is Anti c antibody. So now this is important because IF this baby is Rh - and because I'm Rh + my body will see this baby as an allergy and will begin to attack her red blood cells in mid to late 2nd tri and in 3rd tri. So my dr drew Anti c titers on me yesterday (which we're also waiting on results for) to check my levels. If they are low, then the threat to baby is low. But if they are seemingly rising, I will need to be monitored much more closely and more scans and might even have to have a scan of baby's brain done to see if they can determine if baby is getting anemic. Now the risks to baby all depend on my anti c levels. They run from low risks with no intervention to medium risk with intervention and possible treatments for the baby to high risk. The worst case scenario is the unthinkable. :( So yeah, unfortunately even though I'm in 2nd tri my worries are not over. :dohh: But I knew that if I let myself think about this during first tri I'd overwhelm myself, so during 1st tri it was one goal at a time, one week at a time in hopes of just making it to 2nd trimester. Now that I am here in 2nd tri, I have to start being concerned about this. But I AM trying to think positive that everything is going to be ok and that my dr will stay on top of it and now my goal (for my own sanity) is make it to 20 weeks, then to 24 weeks (viability if they should have to intervene very early to get baby out of hostile environment). I'm praying though that my body will be good and be nice to baby and let her stay in there to as close to term as possible! I could detail all of the things that I 'could' be facing ahead of us but I don't want to think about those. I just want to think positive and pray for the best case scenario. Whew. So that's what is going on with me and another reason for my grumpiness about my spotting because you can imagine how all of this is playing on my nerves. :( They also took blood yesterday from me to check for anemia in me since I'm showing signs of it so once I get any of the bloodwork results for me or DH back, I'll let you ladies know what they are. In the meantime. I keep using my doppler every day and hearing baby's hb keeps me sane and calm and I'm trusting in God to look after baby and I and protect us both from any bad outcomes. [-o&lt; It's all I can do and most of the time, it helps. :thumbup: Sorry for the long post. :blush:
Meanwhile, I'm focusing on the good/happy parts which is a genetically healthy baby girl/princess! :cloud9:


----------



## Button#

Pixie I'm sorry you're going through so much stress with this pregnancy. I hope your baby girl stays snuggly and comfy for as long as possible.

Munchkin I don't know if you've already seen mine's changed to the 21st. 

I may have to have a talk with this baby about when it's allowed to make an appearance, it worked with DS!


----------



## StillPraying

PrayingP welcome to Team:pink: Hopefully your next bloodwork results come back with good news also:thumbup: At least as the others have said, the spotting hasn't affected baby :flower:

Button WOOHOO it's officially official being in the 2nd tri! We're almost all out of 1st!:happydance: sorry but did your due date move closer then since it's the 21st now?

Ummi will you have a follow up soon? I was only overdue with DD by 2 days:haha: I'm hoping this one comes earlier just because march would be better timing :shrug:

Munchkin you gotta start adding :pink::blue::yellow: teams! My due date is somewhere between the 8th-10th. ive been going by the 10th since that's what my MW gave me. I'm having a girl and I've been eating salty foods a LOT. I don't believe in the midwives tales anymore as I've had two completely different pregnancies and both :pink:! Maybe because you lost a girl having a boy may help you heal:shrug: Either way I know you will completely love your baby and he/she will heal the hole in your heart:cloud9: I'm sorry about your issues with your Grandmother, is there someone you could hire to stay with her or check in on her? :hugs: not wrong to want family time to yourself, but I understand the struggle as you obviously love her too. 
I do not understand the obsession with celebrity/royal babies. :dohh: All I know is they tend to ruin names for me or name their kids things that make me believe they truly have no common sense:growlmad: *North West* *Apple* Blue Ivy*. 

AFM...Disneyland was AWESOME. DD had so much fun! She got to meet Captain Hook (her hero these days) Captain Jack Sparrow, as well as Goofy & Donald Duck. She was in heaven:cloud9:


----------



## PrayingPixie

StillP, Thanks! :hugs: And I agree, Munchkin needs to put :pink: :blue: :yellow: beside each person's name as they find out or don't plan to find out! Then we can keep track/count of who all has what! :haha: But I'm sure that also depends on when she finds a free minute to do so! :winkwink:


----------



## Button#

Stillpraying it was the 24th. Glad you all had fun at Disneyland, although I'm still very jealous!


----------



## hopingwaiting

I have b- blood and also have to be looked after because they found anti body D in my blood. They said it was a very little trace but have to have blood drawn starting at 5 months to make sure my bodys not acting the baby.

My due date is still april 1st and i hate telling people that. they say oooo haha april fools baby!!!

I am having a 3d ultrasound saturday to look at the baby with my mother in law!! cant wait


----------



## mowat

Hope this works!

https://plus.google.com/112533313095940908130/posts/dZxKFKYBZ53


----------



## mowat

Hmmm. Dunno if this will work.
 



Attached Files:







2014-10-03 19.26.59.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mowat

It did! My photo from about 13 weeks.


----------



## Munchkin30

Hey ladies! Praying pixie so sorry about your issues. My sis had to have anti d injections because of her blood type, is that the same thing?

I'm adding team blues and pinks, I've got praying pixie and still praying in team girl so can everyone else tell me what team they're in? I have a sieve brain so please help!!


----------



## Munchkin30

Nice bump mowat xx


----------



## hopingwaiting

team boy!


----------



## Munchkin30

Of course :) done xx


----------



## StillPraying

hello my lovely friends :kiss: My DH commented the other day "I think you like your babyforum friends more than me!:haha:

Who all is staying Team:yellow:? I'd love to but just don't have that kind of patience lol :dohh:

Button always nice to have your date moved closer isn't it?

Hoping my sister also has b- and had to have testing. fx it doesn't affect you or baby. haha April Fools baby, goodness. that would get old. Well most (I say MOST, not all) women go past their due date with their first so maybe it will be April Fools for you lol Hope not! Love 3D ultrasounds!

Mowat lovely bump! Not bad at all for twins! I've seen some crazy bumps for twins :shocked: Yours is very cute though!

Munchkin lol "sieve brain":haha: Totally know the feeling.

I have a prenatal checkup this Friday, hopefully the MW will give me something for this constant sickness/headaches. Thinking I may have HG which would be awful:nope:


----------



## Button#

I'm definitely not staying team yellow if I can help it! I'll find out on 8th December if baby behaves.

I hope the Dr can give you something Stillpraying.

Lovely bump Mowat.


----------



## PrayingPixie

Aww cute bump mowat! :flower:

Munchkin, thank you! I totally have a brain like a sieve these days too! :blush:

StillP, I hope they can give you something for your headaches and that your appt goes well! :flower:

Button, I hope baby cooperates for you! Make sure to eat or drink something with sugar in it right before the appt! :winkwink: I cant wait to find out what you're having! :flower:

HopingW, awww 3D scans are so exciting! :happydance: Make sure to share with pics with us! :hugs: The anti D is different from anti C/c. Basically if my body detects anti C antigen in the baby, it will see her as an allergy and attack. :( If my body is about to do that then my titers (levels) will increase as a sign and if that happens they will need to monitor her via scans to check her cerebral artery for signs of anemia. Now, having this does not guarantee that baby will be in trouble. It will all depend and we will have to wait and see. It could be nothing comes of it and that's what I'm praying for but we will have to wait and see. 

So I just got off the phone with my dr's office and my results on my anti c titers and anemia check aren't back yet. Ugh! :dohh: At this point I feel like the anemia is a safe bet. I felt sooooooooooooooooo weak and tired/drained, and lifeless yesterday and after bleeding so much for so long (remember brown blood was once red) and bleeding so heavily that first night that it happened, I don't see how I wouldn't be anemic. So DH fed me meat last night and bought me some iron pills and the pharmacist showed him which ones I need and I took one last night (it cant hurt at this point) and today while I still feel REALLY REALLY tired, I don't feel as weak and drained as I did yesterday so I think the little bit of improvement shows I'm right about the anemia. Now I just hope the dr office gets my results later today or tomorrow and my titers (levels) are low too! [-o&lt; Sigh. Anyways, gonna think positive! Also, there is a chance that I MIGHT of felt baby move a little while ago! :) It felt like a little kick but it was only once and only for a second and I didn't pass gas afterward :blush: so I have to wonder if it was baby! :cloud9: Thoughts? :haha:


----------



## hopingwaiting

hes moving alot today
 



Attached Files:







20141022_131441.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Mowat: lovely bump pic!

PrayingP: I'm sorry about all this. You don't need to apologise at all. We do understand. I really think you've handling everything very so far. Taking it one step at a time is the way to go. And we'll all be here for you every step of the way.

Still: I'm glad you all enjoyed disneyland. That was the right time to go and enjoy it before baby comes. 
To answer your question, I don't think I'll have a follow up for that. I'm in Algeria atm, and the doc has been great. But I'm going back to the uk in 2 weeks time, and I'll go and see my go there and get my booking in appt with the mw. Tbh I don't know what care I'll receive re: recurrent mc. I don't think they will agree to give me the anti-coagulant injections. But I'll ask nonetheless and I'll take a stash with just in case. I'm sure 100% that it's that treatment that helped so far with God's permission, but the doctor I saw in the uk for RPL told me that there was nothing they could as my blood tests showed nothing. But the doctor here explained that even if there nothing that shows in the blood, it was worth a try and for many women it works. And in my case so far so good. 
Anyway when I go back I'll explain everything and see where we'll go from there. 

I think I started to feel flutters for the past few days, but not really sure. I think I'll be sure in 1 or 2 weeks. But that makes it up for all the sickness I suppose. 

Hope you're all good today.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Missed your last post PrayingP. Sorry your results aren't back yet. I hope they will soon. Just like me, you don't know whether that's winds or baby lol!

Hoping: lovely bump!


----------



## Munchkin30

Looking good hoping! I'm not getting many movements still. Occasionally there's a period I get a lot but it's still pretty faint. I think it was 20 weeks by the time I was getting big kicks last time. She was just starting to really go for it after we knew we had to terminate. The most heartbreaking time of my life :( 

StillPraying - I'm staying yellow, we have done each time. I love speculating and predicting though ;) I hope the drs can give you something. To be honest I feel pretty normal and un pregnant at the moment!! 
Praying pixie - how annoying not getting the results :( it will be nerve wracking but you're being looked after at least.


----------



## PrayingPixie

Is anyone else getting full really fast? Just a few weeks ago I could put away a half a pizza easily by myself (I was a bottomless pit)! :blush: But now just the smallest amounts of food are making me full really fast! Like this evening, I ate some grapes, then this evening I had a salad for dinner and just a few chips (chips was DH's fault for eating them in front of me lol) but I was only able to eat a small part of my salad (before the chips) and felt full! Even though I haven't eaten much this evening quantity wise, I feel stuffed! :wacko: Is anyone else having this, too? :shrug:


----------



## mowat

What's HG Still? I've been having daily headaches (migraines really) for weeks now. The pills the doctor gave me help a little.

Nice bump Hoping!


----------



## mowat

I'm full super quick as well, Praying. I've been that way for most of the pregnancy. I'm sure things will change again soon.


----------



## mowat

I'm staying team yellow and I'm going to stick with my due date of April 12th.


----------



## StillPraying

https://pregnancyhumor.com/blog/201..._medium=referral&utm_campaign=crowdignite.com

Yall have to watch this I seriously can't stop laughing


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I'm full quie quickly too. But when I'm not sick, I try to eat very slowly so I can eat a bit more other with that and being sick I would barely eat anything.


----------



## StillPraying

hello all!

Lovely bump hoping :flower:

ummi I hope they give you re/mc care, I should think they would. How long do they recommend you do the injections?

Munchkin my sister like staying yellow too. I imagine it would be very exciting but I'm more of a planner and couldn't stand the not knowing lol I actually read your story on 2nd Trimester Losses the other day :cry: My heart truly breaks for you.:hugs:

Mowat HG is Hyperemesis Gavidarum, like extreme prolonged morning sickness:nope: I've been having daily headaches also:hugs: they suck. Team:yellow: for 2 babies! how fun!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Doctor here said at least until 17 weeks, but preferably until the end really (well I should stop like a week or 2 before my due date). I'll see how it goes. Tbh I'm not confortable stopping it at 17 weeks. I'd rather at least wait until 24. 

I like planning things, knowing that we have the technology to know the gender beforehand, I couldn't be yellow team!


----------



## StillPraying

Happy weekend ladies! We've made it another week:flower:

Ummi I'm the same way lol I just HAVE to know:wacko:
Are the injections daily? will you be able to take enough back with you in case your drs in the UK won't give them to you? 

AFM had a prenatal check up yesterday and my mw gave me medicine for the headaches and nausea so hopefully it works! Her heartbeat was at 156 :) 

Hope you all have a lovely weekend!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I'm glad they gave you something for the sickness and headaches. Hope you get some relief from them. 

Yes it's daily injections. I'm taking 20 boxes with me, that's 40 days worth of injections. That should last me exactly until I'm 19 weeks and 1 day. In the event that they won't give some prescription for it in the uk, I will have to make them come to uk for me. Hopefully it won't have to come to that.


----------



## PrayingPixie

Yay! Another week gone! :thumbup: I'm def 15 weeks now! :happydance: I'm not sure if I'm getting bigger week to week yet or not but my back is already feeling it frequently and now I'm getting what seems to be 2nd tri insomnia. :dohh: I cant get comfy at night and then when I am comfy, I just cant shut my brain up and get to sleep even though I'm exhausted! :wacko: Annoying. Oh well. Anyways, I just wanted to show you ladies this adorable little onesie I came across while looking around online for stuff lol! :blush: I hope you ladies can see this! If need be copy/paste the link into a new tab. 

https://images5a.snapfish.com/232323232fp635;9>nu=3387>3;2>75:>WSNRCG=34398557:9347nu0mrj

StillP, I hope the meds work! :hugs:

Ummi, I hope you will be able to get more before you run out upon returning home! :hugs:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Oh PrayingP!! It's so adorable! Even the baby is too cute! It almost made me cry. Hormones. I guess. I wonder if I could get one like that in the uk. 

Yay! For another week gone. Sometimes they go really fast and other times that's just too slow. You are one step closer anyway. I seem to suffer from insomnia too. But I'm ok with that atm, I'm too tired. It's getting better, even if the sickness is still here. 

Btw: As of today, I'm officially in 2nd tri! Yay! The last one to jump on the wagon!!


----------



## Munchkin30

Does that mean we're all in second tri now? :happydance:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I think we are!


----------



## Munchkin30

Thank goodness for that!


----------



## Munchkin30

Just time for a thought for Tennessee, galvan, sis4us and Charlie who didn't make it this far :cry:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

And nessaw too. :(
That's a nice thought. :hugs: to them.


----------



## mowat

So nice that we are all in the second trimester. I often think of the ones that didn't make it and I feel so bad. I remember having to drop off lists a couple of times and it was heartbreaking. Hope they all get rainbows soon.


----------



## PrayingPixie

Awww yay! We're all in 2nd tri now! :happydance: Such a relief!

Ummi, I think for me the insomnia is frustrating because I'm already so tired from the anemia then not being able to sleep well at night is not helping it any. :dohh: Hopefully it will get better. It's supposed to be beautiful weather here on Monday and I am hoping that maybe DH can get me out to a park to at least sit and enjoy some sunshine in case I'm too tired to walk any. I'm getting tired of being cooped up inside but when you're too tired to do much else, it makes it difficult. Sigh. Hopefully all of this is going to get better soon. I really want to enjoy 2nd tri and this pregnancy! 

I also will spare a sweet thought for our beloved ladies who didn't make it this far. :cry: 

:hugs: and [-o&lt; for them that next time around they will make it and will be joining us again as 1st tri very soon! :flower:

Munchkin, if you haven't yet, please put an angel beside nessaw's name on the first page. I sure hope we see her back here soon with a healthy extra sticky bean in the oven! I miss her being here. :flow:

AFM, I'm still so very tired and haven't decided if I'm going to still serve tomorrow at church or not. I'll go to church regardless, just dunno if I'm gonna feel up to doing my job or not. I guess we will see tomorrow. :shrug:


----------



## Munchkin30

Praying and ummi - I don't know why I didnt put an angel for nessaw :cry: she was in my July angels group too where we both got angels :(
I finally managed to hold my friends baby that was born on Rowabs due date yesterday. I've seen her lots if times but usually try and avoid the baby every time but I managed yesterday. My other friend was there too with her little boy who was born when my mmc was due. It's like a display of 'what ifs??' The only thing that keeps me going is knowing by the time my rainbows here they'll both be back at work and it'll be me with the gorgeous newborn. I'm still so gutted about the big age gap, I need to find ways of keeping them close despite that. 
It was my dd's birthday party yesterday and it was lovely. We had a frozen theme and all the kids had a great time! Got another one to go today and I've woken up far too early as usual. The clocks went back last night so my body clock thinks it's nearly 8 but it's really nearly 7 and I've been up since 6! Dd and oh are still sound asleep. Not fair!!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

If that can make you feel better. I'm awake too! Haha! In Algeria they dont change the clocks. So in winter it's the same time as france and summer same as uk. I will have to change once we're back in less than 2 weeks i think. 

I know the feeling too of seeing friends having babies around your due date. One of mine announced her pregnancy when. I had my first mc, and when I saw her with the baby I was having my second loss. I don't know why I went to our homeschool group that day! I thought I'd cope but thruth is I came home devastated. 

Please don't worry about the age gap. It's not that big. It's bigger than what you hoped for, but the kids won't even realise. As I said before, my children have a 6 1/2 year gap, and they are really close. Yesterday the little one slept in the big one's bed, because ds1 was not feeling well. They have plans for the future of living together, and having a huge collection of toys!! Lol! I think closeness is more a question of personality than age gap. 

I am more scared about myself and not being able to care for a baby! I know I've done it twice, but it feels so far away! When I started ttc #3, ds2 was barely 18 months, breastfeeding and still in nappies. So while I was at it, I thought I'd better not change scenery and start for another little one! The thing is when I saw my friend the other day, I was holding her baby girl, and she vomited on me. And I had the reaction of handing her straight back to her mum, just like what you see in movies! Lol! I never ever done that in my whole life even before having kids! And God knows I've had babies puking on me! Lol! We had a right giggle with my friend, but ho my! I'm now thinking am I ready for a baby? Crazy thought isn't it?


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Ho and glad everyone enjoyed the party!


----------



## Munchkin30

That's lovely ummi, thank you. I just have such great memories of me and my sis playing together, sharing dolls houses and dolls and shouting for mum together when we were ready to be tucked up in bed! Of course that was when we weren't trying to kill each other ;) we get on great now too cos we've both got little kids (hers are 16 months apart - I REALLY couldn't have coped with that!!) 
I think on the puke thing, it's totally dufferent when it's yours and maybe the novelty before you had kids meant you felt like you couldn't just hand them back. My fruends baby started crying yesterday when I was holding her, i didn't know what to do with her and honestly I don't even think she's cute! It was proper whingeing and I was just completely detached from her. I think it's ok not to like being puked on even if it's yours ;) I can imagine how scary it is though after 5 years, my dd is out of nappies now other than night time and set did a big poo last night and as oh was changing her he said 'I can't believe we'll have to start this all over again soon' it's like we've nearly made it to the end of all the crappy stuff and we'll be right back at the beginning again! You'll be fine, it's like riding a bike I'm sure! Did you feel the same before your second son was born?


----------



## Ummi2boyz

No bizarely I was ok with it. But I was younger too. No that I'm that old, but still.


----------



## StillPraying

Hello Ladies :hi:

:flower:To the ones who aren't with us in second tri:flower: I wish them the best of luck and pray they're here again soon!:hugs:

Praying is the fatigue getting any better? I was anemic with my dd and had to take iron supplements. bleck. 

Munchkin I know how you feel about other friend's babys with similar due dates:hugs:I'm glad you were able to hold the baby! healing in progress! And the age gap too:cry: i still get so upset over that as I did want my babies to be close in age. Woohoo for birthdays! DD's birthday is in January but I don't know if she'll still want Frozen by then:dohh: Glad her party went well :flower:

Ummi you'll be fine! It'll all come right back when you hold your little one. I've been rereading about newborns and doing research like I did with DD to refresh myself!:coffee:


----------



## StillPraying

Whatever happened to Abilou, Tasha, Small bliss, MrsPat, Futrbabymaker, Chippyslady, and Lynn98?:shrug:


----------



## nessaw

Thank you ladies. Glad you've moved into second tri. We've got the rmc consultant tom. Will let you know how it goes. Hugs x


----------



## Munchkin30

Hi nessaw :hugs: I hope the rmc can give you some support. How are you physically? Has hcg gone? Has the bleeding stopped? When do you think you might try again? Are you waiting for the rmc results? I still can't believe it when I read your signature :cry:


----------



## Tasha S.

Hi ladies!
I'm still here, stalking! :winkwink: I'm doing a practicum in a high-school (as a high-school teacher), with a one-year-old, and a husband who works a lot, so I have hardly any down time! This week marks the 10th week, 5 more to go! :thumbup:

Nessaw: I too was so surprised at your loss, I'm so so sorry! :hugs: I only saw it this weekend. I really hope your consultation goes well tomorrow, and I pray for hopeful news for you. We are definitely here for you! xox


----------



## mowat

So glad you're getting some help Nessaw. Let us know if they give you any answers.


----------



## nessaw

Not much to report ladies. They didn't have the report from the last mc so no nearer to knowing what went wrong. They took a history and did a load of bloods. We go back in 6 weeks for results. Bit of an anticlimax tbh.


----------



## aknqtpie

Ugh, the waiting sucks. Hopefully they will have some answers the next time you see them.


----------



## Tasha S.

I'm so sorry, Nessaw! Hang in there! :hugs: And you have your wedding to look forward too! :kiss:


----------



## Munchkin30

Grrr waiting! Are you trying in the mean time?


----------



## Button#

What a pain Nessaw, hope they have answers for you soon.


----------



## nessaw

Spoken to the lab today. They sent the report to the hospital a month ago. Am waiting for epu, bereavement office and consultant secretary to get back to me. We're ntnp. Still haven't had 1st af post mc yet.


----------



## Munchkin30

:hugs:


----------



## StillPraying

:witch::juggle::ninja:Happy Halloween Ladies! :munch::lolly: IDK about you guys but having all of this candy around is not good :wacko: I know it will make me sick yet I cant STOP eating it!!

Nessaw I hope you get results back soon! :hugs: Have you stopped bleeding? I'm glad you're NTNP...you have enough stress trying to get these answers without the added insanity of TTC:wacko: But still NP:thumbup: Keep us posted hon:hugs:

Tasha glad to see you're still around:winkwink: How is your pregnancy going?

AFM: I started feeling baby move the other day:cloud9: but then yesterday nothing and so far today nothing:growlmad:I don't like it. Makes me nervous.


----------



## Button#

Hi ladies I've started feeling movements. I felt a ticklish feeling on my tummy yesterday and pressed on it and felt a teeny nudge back.


----------



## aknqtpie

I am hoping to give away all my halloween candy tonight. What I don't give away is being brought to work for the candy dish lol. 

Still haven't felt anything, hopefully will here in the next few weeks! I can't believe I am at 15 (almost 16) weeks!


----------



## mowat

Ugh, too much candy.


----------



## aknqtpie

I still have a bunch left. It's almost 9pm...


----------



## StillPraying

I literally have an entire bucket. What the heck am I supposed to do with all of it? We don't really let DD eat much candy and I Def don't need it!!


----------



## PrayingPixie

Hi everyone. Sorry I've been a little absent again lately. Good news first. The spotting FINALLY FINALLY stopped! THANK GOD! lol! And I am feeling a little bit better. Last 1-2 weeks I've spent resting and in bed pretty much due to severe fatigue and anemia. But iron pills and iron loaded foods has me gradually getting my energy back. I'm still tired and not energetic at all but since there is improvement, I'll take it. I THINK I finally felt little bubbles in my belly the other day but nothing since. :shrug: Hopefully I'll feel proper nudges and kicks here soon! [-o&lt; Meanwhile I do still hear baby's hb on my doppler each day and that helps. I just hope she's growing well and at a normal rate. This in between phase is rough haha. I am still having gagging/nausea episodes each day and today I've been hungry and eating off and on all day (even more so than my normal grazing lol). Wondering if baby (and I) are on a growth spurt. Also is anyone else having off and on yellow discharge? No smell, no odor, no itching. It's like a creamy consistency at times and at other times its ewcm consistency and sometimes a little small glob of it. Sorry TMI :shrug: Anyone else have this? I hope it's normal! :blush: 


I hope you all had a wonderful halloween! <3

StillP, that's why we didn't buy any candy. We know better lol! :haha:

Yay for you ladies feeling movement! That's exciting! I've tried gently prodding but so far no response that I can feel. :( Hopefully soon!

Nessaw, I'm so sorry that you're not getting answers in more timely manner. :( I hope you hear something soon and fingers crossed for next time around with a healthy extra sticky rainbow bean! :dust: 

Have a great weekend all! :flower:


----------



## StillPraying

Where is everyone these days?:confused: Missing all you ladies!!

PrayingP glad your spotting stopped:hugs: When is your next appointment? The discharge sounds normal to me. As long as it's not bothering you or a weird color like green. I've had constant white and watery discharge bleck. 

Munchkin when will you be having another scan? Will you have anymore checks for baby's heart? 

Mowat how are those twins treating you? 

Hoping have you finished your nursery? I'm so jealous of having a baby room to decorate!

Button yay for movement! I've been having similar feelings! Very exciting. 

Has anyone had their 20 week scan yet? Or have it booked? Just got mine booked for 24 November! :happydance:


----------



## Munchkin30

Hey ladies! It's been a bit quiet on here :) Hope everyone's doing well. I just never seem to stop at the moment. My gran broke her hip so we've been moving her bedroom downstairs and re organising her house so she won't keep falling, and organising hospital visiting for the 4,000 people who come out of the woodwork but don't realise she always needs. I siting not just when she's in hospital! I spent the weekend at my sisters looking after her kids who are 2 and nearly 1 as well as my dd who's A big 3 now!! My never ending cold is still here and I had another diarrhoea and vomiting bug at my sisters then had to drive 3 hours home that day, really not good! Worked most of last week and this is my first day 'off' for ages and I've just got to do lists running around my head! Phew. My 20 week scan (incl cardiac scan) is a week today. Eek. Maybe being busy is a good idea!! 

How's everyone else? Finished the Halloween sweets yet?? Ooh my sis lives in London so for the first time ever I had trick or treaters (they don't bother coming out to the bag of beyond for us!) so my dd and my sisters ds dressed up on Friday night so we could welcome all the trick or treaters with sweets and a 'happy Halloween' then all day Saturday every time the doorbell went whether it was the milkman or the postman or whatever they ran to the door screaming with excitement! I felt so sad for them it was always someone boring ;( but the postman had a great reception! :rofl:


----------



## Button#

That's so cute Munchkin!

Glad the spottings stopped pixie

My scan is booked for the 8th December but I've got lots going on between now and then.

Had my 16 week appointment yesterday and the midwife found the heartbeat and got very excited about me wanting a home birth.


----------



## Munchkin30

That's great button! I'm sure a home birth would be amazing, totally not for me but amazing nonetheless :lol: I tried to go to a midwife led centre with my dd but I was too overdue (42 weeks) when I got there and my contractions weren't regular enough so they sent me to be induced at the hospital, by the time I got there half an hour later I was 6cm dilated and in established labour! 
I'm glad though because we would have been blue lighted to the hospital anyway. This time I'm hoping for a water birth at the hospital. We'll see!! 

Exciting about hearing the heartbeat too. I'm looking forward to seeing the baby next week but I've decided there will be SOMETHING wrong, I'm not even dreaming there won't be, but just hoping it's not too serious.


----------



## Button#

It must be hard for you munchkin, hopefully you'll be able to relax a bit once you're past the scan.

I laboured in water with DS and it was amazing for the pain so I hope you get to have a water birth. I ended up slowing down so I had to be transferred for a ventouse but my midwife assures me that lots of women go on to deliver their second with no problems after a ventouse with their first.


----------



## Munchkin30

Eurgh I had lovely forceps and a 3rd degree tear with my dd. They offered me a c section next time but I feel normal down there now and want to have another go!!


----------



## StillPraying

Good Morning ladies:coffee:

Munchkin so sorry about your grandmother, I hope she heals quickly:flower: I agree being busy is the best, makes us stress and overthink things less! Yay for upcoming scan!:happydance: Just try to relax. Fx that everything is perfect!

Button will your midwife come to your home for a home birth or how does that work? Sorry I don't know anything about them. Are you finding out the gender still?

I don't know if they have a Veterans day in the UK but it's on Tuesday which means we get a 4day weekend this weekend! :happydance: So happy lol


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi everyone! I'm back home. Here is a quick update from my journal, I will read you back ASAP. Hope everyone's ok and our beanies are wiggling around nicely. 

Homesweet home! 
We came back yesterday, and are happy to be home! France was not as expected (we stayed in the family, at dh's cousin who was really nice, but the rest of them no comment )
We did go out a bit but I was so exhausted in the end. 
We booked a ryanair ticket, but forgot to print the tickets (I thought you just needed the ref number just like They use to do, but apparently they changed the rules), we arrived just 15 min too late to print at their desk at the airport (but were on time for check in), and had to pay &#8364;70/person (children included) to get our tickets and leave in the plane we booked. So much for a cheap flight! It's all my fault should have printed them, but quite gutted. Well, I guess worst thing happen and we did arrive safely and had a pleasant flight home. Dh took it better than I did, poor man just paid the thing and said nothing. he was upset for 10 min and then it was ok. I guess he is getting older and wiser, cause had that happened 15 years he'd have gone nuts! Bless him. 
Kids didnot care that much as long as they were having fun!

Anyway, it felt really good coming home. 

I phone the surgery this morning, and I could get the only appointment with a doctor on 26th nov!!! Argh! I should have called them from france at least. 
I've got enough meds to last until then, and 12 days after that. I'm sure they won't prescribe them for me anyway, and I'll have to have some more brought here. 
My worry is for my 20 weeks scan. I don't know if they'll be able to book it on time. 

Does anyone knows if the doc can book it before I see the mw? Or does it have to be done specifically by the mw?
Another question, I'm 15w now, can I go and see the epau for a quick check up or will they refuse me? Because I thought that maybe the doctor there could prescribe the meds for me?
I'll try and call them tomorrow probably and see how it goes. But maybe 15w is roo late for the epau? And I don't want to lie to them either as I will have to explain them about the injections and all.


----------



## Button#

Stillpraying - whoever is on call from the community midwife team will come out to my house when I'm in labour. There will be two here for delivery, one to look after me and one to look after the baby. Afterwards they clean up the mess.

Ummi - epau will normally only see you if there's a problem. I would see if your Dr can refer you for the 20 week scan, mine referred me for my 12 week at the same time they referred me to the midwife.


----------



## PrayingPixie

Awww I want a water birth really badly too! I hear it's wonderful and it just makes so much sense to me! :thumbup: But I know my dr will make me deliver in the hospital and they do have laboring tubs so I'm hoping they will either let me give birth in it or oopsy I stayed in too long and now I cant get out! :haha: My next appt is the 17th of this month. We don't have 20 week scan booked yet but at my next appt I will be 18 weeks so I'm sure they will have me back 2 weeks later at that point for the anomaly scan. I am looking forward to it as I'm really eager to see baby again. I THINK I felt a couple little kicks last night! It was 2 in a row in the same place. What do you ladies think? Think it was gas bubbles or baby kicking? It was also in the area where I find the hb so I'm thinking/hoping it was baby. <3 

Ummi, so glad you're home safe and sound. :flower:

Button, I'm so happy for you that you get to have a water birth. I am hoping and praying that I get to have one, too. :)

Munchkin, awww I hope you get the birth you want this time and that it's a positive experience. I'm also crossing my fingers and praying that your scan shows that baby is perfect and you can have that wonderful peace of mind! :hugs:

StillP, I hope all is going well for you, too. :flower:


----------



## mowat

Still here, just super busy and tired. I've been reading everyone's updates---glad to hear you're all well. I've got my 20 week scan booked for November 21st. 

Anyone have a painful feeling in your crotch? Not sure how to describe it. Some days I just feel it when I crouch to get something (and it feels like I'm about to rip open), other days it feels like someone kicked me in the crotch. Never had anything like this with DS. I'm assuming it's just the extra pressure or two. 

Just feel like I've exploded this past week---I feel enormous! I'm already having trouble getting up if I'm sitting on the floor or crouching. Beached whale!


----------



## Munchkin30

Mowat we need pics of that twin belly!
The receptionist at work (I still haven't announced) was commenting on how big I'm going to be the other day. Thanks! Now b****r off. 
I am doing the groaning when I stand up thing though!

I've not had the crotch thing mowat. Early on I felt like something was coming out a few times cos everything was so low but that's gone. Nowadays I get random cramps when I roll over in bed, like leg cros but at the side of my bump and very painful for a few seconds. 
Yay for your 20 week scan! 6 days til mine. Terrified!


----------



## hopingwaiting

still here getting big and fat. 20 week scan on the 11th. Nursery almost done!
 



Attached Files:







20141105_132124(1).jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 6









10615407_10204055172872412_1598568077247186777_n.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## StillPraying

ugh I am so over working. I need a vacation!:comp:

Ummi glad you made it home safely:thumbup: DH doesn't want to do any flying because of all of this crazy Ebola stuff:wacko: I'm not sure how it works over there but here in the US your dr/mw puts in the referral for your U/S. I'd just give them a call and see what they can do.

Button how lovely that they clean up the mess! lol I don't think DH nor myself would be able to handle that part! :blush: What made you decide on a home birth? Just curious, like I said, I don't know much about them:shrug:

PrayingP your Dr wouldn't let you do a water birth?

Mowat YES I have that same thing! Ugh so annoying!:growlmad: Glad you're still doing well. 

Munchkin don't people irritate the heck out of you?! It's like... does it make them feel better to make such idiotic comments?! ugh the nerve of some people!:growlmad:

Hoping yay for progress on the nursery! Super cute bump:winkwink:

Yay for all the 20 week scans coming up! :happydance:So let me see if I got this:
Hoping Nov 11th
Munchkin Nov 12th
Mowat Nov 21st
StillPraying Nov 24th

Is that all we have so far?


----------



## hopingwaiting

Am i the only one having a boy so far?


----------



## StillPraying

That we know of yes. We've got 2 Team Yellow and 2 Girls. The others haven't found out or haven't said yet.


----------



## Button#

My scan is 8th December Stillpraying.

The main reason I want a home birth is because I'd be worried about getting to the hospital in time. With DS my waters went at 3.30 and I started contractions, I was already 8cm dilated when I got to the hospital at 5 and I've heard second labours can be quicker. Also I didn't like being in the hospital afterwards, I much prefer the idea of having a shower in my own bathroom and climbing into my own bed after. The midwives in my area are very pro home birth, especially for second babies where there were no complications with the first.


----------



## aknqtpie

I had my 16wk appointment yesterday. Heartrate was 121.. I have my anatomy scan scheduled for Nov 26 .. I will be 19+1. :)


----------



## Tasha S.

Hi ladies!
My 20-week scan is November 14th! We're so excited to finally know if it's a boy or a girl! This baby MOVES! DH has been able to feel kicks since 18 wks!


----------



## Munchkin30

Yay akn!! Sounds like a :blue:


----------



## Munchkin30

Yay Tasha! I keep trying to catch the kicks but I always miss them and my mummy tummy pads them anyway :rofl:


----------



## Tasha S.

HAHA Munchkin! LOVE it! :haha: It'll come soon enough, and then your belly will be all baby bump! ;)


----------



## Munchkin30

Well ladies. Tomorrow is D day. I'm desperately trying not to think about it but the nerves are starting to kick in :( wish me luck.


----------



## Button#

Good luck munchkin!


----------



## Tasha S.

My thoughts and prayers are with you Munchkin! :hugs: I have high hopes for you! :flower:


----------



## mowat

Thinking of you!


----------



## aknqtpie

Thinking of you munchkin!!


----------



## nessaw

Munchkin checking in on you. X


----------



## PrayingPixie

How'd it go Munchkin? We're all thinking of you and praying for you! <3 Please come back and update! :hugs:


Not much to report here. Still VERY tired but everyone says I have the glow. :blush: My next dr appt is Monday next week so we should be booking my 20 week scan at that point so I'll let you all know when that is as soon as I know. Still not feeling proper kicks yet either which I thought I would by now since we know placenta is posterior. But hopefully I will feel this baby girl kicking and moving soon!

I hope all you ladies and your rainbow babies are doing well! :flower:


----------



## Button#

How did it go Munchkin? Thinking of you.


----------



## Munchkin30

Hello all! Well despite me being totally convinced something would be wrong baby is looking fab, got great views and no concerns. I'm finally starting to believe there might be a baby here in spring! Wahoo!!


----------



## Button#

Yay Munchkin! Cute pic.


----------



## hopingwaiting

YAYY great picture!!! 

If one more person says i have gained weight i will punch them!!!!! I have gained about 30lbs so far i swear i can look at food and gain weight even though i never use to gain weight. i have been at 140 for 7 years now!!! 
anyone else gaining weight?


----------



## Munchkin30

Thank you! Hoping I've only put on about 9lbs so far. I only put on about 16 altogether with my dd. I think cos I've got a fair bit of snuggly pudge and big boobs anyway my body duesnt feel the need to pile on extra fat stores!!


----------



## hopingwaiting

my lovely boobs went from a d to a double e so far!!! I am gaining it everywhere. I feel like when its your 1st preg and carrying a boy you gain more


----------



## Munchkin30

My boobs have gone a bit mad. I'm usually a d to dd but by the time I was 40 weeks with my daughter I was an F! I think I need to go bra shopping soon :( I hate maternity bras though, I need bones and padding to get structure!


----------



## Tasha S.

YAYYYY Munchkin!!!!!! :yipee: So exciting!!!!

LOL Hoping! I've gained 14lbs since the beginning of my pregnancy, but I was tiny after breastfeeding my DD, so I only weigh 126lbs now after the weight gain! :haha: I think I'll gain a lot more though, I want to eat EVERYTHING. All I can think of is food! :haha:


----------



## aknqtpie

Don't hate me.. as of my last dr appointment (16wks), I haven't gained any weight. But I was probably about 25lbs overweight to begin with... I had cut out my biggest vices (Red Bull, Beer and scaled back on fattening coffee), so I think if I hadn't been pregnant, I probably would be losing weight.. So maybe a balancing thing? My boobs have grown though.. I went from a DD to an F :-/ I ordered some nursing bras from JCPenney.. they are sitting in my mailbox, so I just need to try them on :) 

I think I felt baby today.. I felt a fluttering bubbly type feeling in my abdomen.. not sure if it was gas or baby though.. hopefully I feel it again soon :)


----------



## mowat

Yeah for a great scan Munchkin! So exciting.

I had a doctor's appointment today and I was worried she was going to tell me to start drinking Boost or something to gain weight, but she wasn't worried at all! She said my body knows what to do. What a wise woman! So far I've only gained 5 pounds, but I was about 15 pounds heavier than I should have been when I got pregnant. I had read with a twin pregnancy you should gain 20 pounds by 20 weeks because it is much more likely you will deliver early, but the doctor isn't worried---and neither am I! Phew. I think I was stressing a little.

Who has the next scan? Anyone this week?


----------



## Munchkin30

Well all this shows is that ladies all gain weight at different speeds and different amounts. 
I have an app that products weight gain based on pre preg weight and height called 'baby bump' and mine currently looks like this....



I think with my dd I was just creeping under the line through the pregnancy and I'd lost all the weight and more within a week or 2 of birth, I was lighter before I started this time though. I'm definitely going to get back to the gym now though and start yoga classes. I think I've been so nervous the whole time til now I've not dared to! 

I haven't got any more scans til the start of jan, at 28 weeks I've got my last cardiac scan and the first growth scan then growth scans every few weeks. It's going to creep up fast!! I'm now starting to think about the million things I need to do in the next 20 weeks. We've started nothing!!


----------



## Tasha S.

Hey Ladies!

Mowat: That's so great that you had a good appointment! :flower: I'm so glad that you feel less stressed now! 

Munchkin: WOW! You lost all your weight within 2 weeks post-partum?! That's fantastic! :thumbup: 

AFM: 20-week scan tomorrow morning at 8:45 (Canadian Eastern Time Zone). We'll be finding out the gender! I'm running right from the hospital to university though, so I'll only be able to update between 3-4pm!


----------



## aknqtpie

Exciting! Can't wait to hear Tasha!1 

Munchkin.. What app is that?


----------



## StillPraying

Munchkin so glad your scan went well! :hugs:

Tasha Fx for a good scan tomorrow :) can't wait to hear what team you are!

Hoping your scan is next week right?


----------



## mowat

Good luck at your scan Tasha!


----------



## Button#

Good luck at your scan Tasha!


----------



## Munchkin30

Yay good luck Tasha. Have you got a prediction? I'm lying in bed at ten to nine listening to the rain on the window. Dd got in bed with is at 6 and at 7 I took her downstairs and put the tv on and I just can't quite get myself up! I think all the stress and tension of the last 20 weeks is coming out and I'm just exhausted. Meant to be going to the gym this mirning too, not sure if I can face it!! 
I booked in my waterbirth workshop which I had to cancel last time. I'm less bothered about the 'perfect' birth this time but it'll be interesting and if I get even a bit of my labour in the water it'll be nice. My hodpyeal only have one pool though so I might not even get in, and I don't think they let you if you're induced. 

I put my scan pics on gender prediction but not had much response. What do you ladies think?? :pink: or :blue:??


----------



## Munchkin30




----------



## Button#

A water birth workshop sounds interesting, they don't offer anything like that at my hospital.


----------



## hopingwaiting

I had my scan on the 11th. He is measuring perfect. I dont have any good pictures because he is his fathers child and stubborn. He wouldnt move his head at all to get his profile!!! The boyfriend felt him move for the 1st time the other night! Just waiting on carpet in the nursery then it will be complete. should happen sunday!


----------



## Munchkin30

It's an NCT one, they do them everywhere. I think it's half a day and about £35.
Put your postcode and due date in here....
https://www.nct.org.uk/courses


----------



## Munchkin30

Well I made it to the gym. I felt pretty good actually but took it very easy! I tried to go on the leany back bikes but my bump was in the way :( feel better for it though and had sneaky lunch with my dd :) x


----------



## Button#

Well done getting to the gym. I'm not actually going for water birth this time but I think I checked NCT last time and there weren't any then, although I have moved and this area is more likely to have it. I'm too worried about flooding the downstairs neighbours to try for water birth at home, also it slowed me down. 

I forgot to guess, I'm getting boy vibes from your pic but that's not based on anything!


----------



## Button#

Hoping - that's lovely your OH got to feel baby move, mine can't wait. It must be very surreal for them before they can actually feel something.


----------



## Munchkin30

Yeah I remember my oh first feeling my daughter moving and we were just giggling, he couldn't believe how crazy she was! Still can't!!


----------



## Tasha S.

The verdict's in: I'm joining Hoping with team blue!!! :blue: But I had disappointing news too. I have marginal placenta previa (they call it marginal, but the side of the placenta is completely covering my cervix). If that doesn't change, I'll need another c-section. They said I have a 50/50 chance. I just really don't want a repeat c-section, my first was a nightmare experience. :wacko: Here's to hoping that as my uterus expands, the placenta uncovers my cervix!


----------



## Munchkin30

Yay for team blue Tasha!! Exciting. Sorry about the placenta :( apparently mine is posterior bad very low so they're keeping an eye on it but the scan lady said it will most likely move higher but they need to just keep an eye on it. Hopefully yours will be the same?? Sadly nothing you can do though! Why was your c section such a nightmare? My sis had 2 planned c sections and sailed through them xx


----------



## Munchkin30

I've made you :blue: on the list xx


----------



## Tasha S.

Munchkin: Thanks! :flower: My last c-section, the nurses didn't keep up with my pain medication after the operation. They are supposed to give you medication every 3-4 hours. I woke up in excruciating pain after 7 hours of no medication. It was too late to bring my pain back to a normal threshold after having lost control, so I was put on narcotics. I spent my hospital stay high. :haha: Also, I started hemorrhaging, and they almost had to perform bedside surgery to stop the bleeding. So freaky. I was sent home after 48hrs because the ward was overcrowded. The drive home was so painful with all the bumps (not to mention getting into the vehicle to start with!), and the recovery was long and hard.


----------



## Munchkin30

Sorry you had such a rubbish time :( sounds awful. Why did you have to have a section last time? I was offered one this time after my 3rd degree tear last time but I'd rather do it naturally if I can.


----------



## Tasha S.

Munchkin: Ouch! Did you heal alright?? My baby was breech, hence the c-section.


----------



## Munchkin30

Yeah it was ok. Birth was horrific and first few weeks wasn't great but I was on good pain killers and everything's fine and dandy now. She was only 6lb 9 but had the cord round her neck so every time I pushed she bounced back up! Had forceps in the end. Dudbt mind labour at all til the pushing bit. I'm hoping it's cleared the way a bit for the next one ;)


----------



## Button#

Congrats on a blue bump Tasha. Fingers crossed for you that your placenta moves.

Munchkin same thing happened with me, that's why I ended up with ventouse. The cord being around his neck was also making his head come out at an awkward angle. Luckily it wasn't bothering him in the slightest but I just couldn't push him out by myself.


----------



## StillPraying

Congratulations on team :blue: Tasha! 
So that makes us 2:blue:/2:yellow:/2:pink: right? So exciting! 
Sorry about your placenta news, Fx that it moves or if you do have a csection that it'll be a much better experience! !
Button what is ventouse?


----------



## Button#

Ventouse is similar to forceps but it's a suction cup on baby's head to pull them out


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Congrats Tasha on baby boy!
Hope the issue with the placenta resolves itself. 

I haven't got much to report here. Still waiting for my appoitment with my gp on the 26th. Can't come soon enough!
I've been very busy reorganising the house lately. I'm almost done, but everytime I think it's finished I realised there's something else to do/put away. 
I took all the big baby stuff feom the shed, like the highchair, baby bath etc.. (Well, dh did) and I now need to clean them too. 
Only thing is the crotch stap of the highchair is damaged like it's been cut or something (it has been stored for 4 years almost), and I can't find any replacement. I've been to the Obaby website, but they are out of stock :(
Don't know what to do and I surely don't want to buy a new chair just because of that!

How's everyone?


----------



## Munchkin30

Can you find one of another make that'll fit? Or make your own?? It does seem a shame. I need to find the strap for ours too!! I'm desperate to get my babybay co sleeper crib out of the garage. It's got bedding and mattress etc and it's been sitting in their brand new in the box since March! It turned up a few days after we lost Rowan :( got to get oh to clear all his rubbish out of the nursery first :( we're currently selling loads of stuff because I've decided we need a new kitchen before baby arrives, oh has finally given in but we're trying to raise some cash so it duesnt cost us much!!

Now I'm not moaning .... But I feel so uncomfortable tonight :( my back hurts, my boobs hurt, my nipples itch, when I yawn or cough my tummy hurts and I've got horrid indigestion :( my tummys starting to feel massive too. My poor dd got short shrift tonight cos I'm so irritable and now the cat is mithering me. GO AWAY AND LEAVE ME ALONE!!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thanks. I will try to find something that'll work. My sewing machine is broken. Never got dh to fix, but I'm sure it's not a big deal. I think your right, I'm going to try to make my own by hand, and fix it to the original plastic parts. Way easier and cheaper than searching on the internet. 

Me too I'm trying tonget dh to help as much as I can when he's not working. Tomorrow we (well -he) are going to move boxes downstairs) and I'd like to ging a place for his tools. This house is good, but lacks of storage space. 

Nothing than a good moan sometimes! We all have days like that. I have days like when I'm on the edge, especially with the kids. I even had tomapologise to my ds1, because I've been unfair. And I hate it! (Not apologising but being unfair). 
Hope tomorrow is a better day for you.


----------



## Munchkin30

How's everyone doing today?
I'm starting to get paranoid about changes in movement now :( I've been getting lots in the evening but last night I had hardly anything, just a few high up kicks just as I was falling asleep. When should you start worrying? 
On a very happy note, a lady in a thread a started after my first mmc has just got her bfp after waiting forever and having loads of issues. Please give her your prayers and thoughts for a sticky one, she so deserves it! It's JRepp if anyone knows her. Button??


----------



## Button#

Name doesn't ring a bell but that's great news!

I'm still just getting flutterings but I have an anterior placenta this time. I've also had a stuffy nose forever and it's driving me mad! Off to art class today which is always fun.


----------



## Munchkin30

Maybe I'm getting confused! I've got a posteria one this time and last 2 times they were anterior but I don't think I'm getting any more movements this time.


----------



## Button#

It could be someone I recognise by signature or avatar, there's a few whose names I don't recognise because something else catches my eye! I'm just impatient for DH to start feeling kicks, I want him to be able to start bonding with bubs. Also looking forward to when DS can feels kicks, o think he'll find it funny.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I'm glad I'm not the only one not to feel too much movements. I still only feel flutters too from time to time and even then I'm not always sure. It's frustrating becsuse I used to feel full kicks by then with my sons. But i keep hope that everything is ok. I still have ms from time to time. Not as bad as it used to be, but I'm stil sick at least 2-3 times a week. So that gives me a clue that the pregnancy is doing well. 

I dreamed that dh could feel kicks too. And he woke up in the middle of the night and asked me when he could feel the baby move!


----------



## hopingwaiting

i feel movement everyday now some more then most. I freaked out at 1st but just like we get tired the babies do to. I went almost 2 days with out hardly any movement but thats because he moved so much the day before he was just tired.


----------



## Munchkin30

Yeah i am getting some movement but not the lovely proper kicks :( just need to not be freaked out. SOmeone on another thread said to drink a cold drink and lie on your side for 2 hours and you should get 10 movements. I'd love to go home tonight and tell OH that's what i'm doing for the next 2 hours instead of putting DD to bed and making dinner and doing the washing!!


----------



## Button#

I think that's the problem with subsequent pregnancies, you just don't get time to sit down and feel movement.


----------



## StillPraying

Hi ladies :wave:

Ummi sorry about your high chair strap, that would make me bonkers! I'd definitely give making your own strap a go. Worth a shot at least. I bet if you pinterest DIY buckles or straps you'll probably get some ideas.

Munchkin I totally understand your paranoia. :hugs: I typically only feel her move in the evenings when I lay on the sofa on my back. But I go a day or two without feeling her and I get nervous. From what I've read, you're supposed to be concerned with kick counts and such at 24 weeks. 

Button I agree, I think it is harder with subsequent pregnancies. 

AFM, counting down until Monday as that is when my Anatomy scan is as well as when my vacation starts! :happydance:We're going to spend Thanksgiving with my family (they live about 12-14 hours away). 

Anyone else so unbelievably tired ALL of the time?:sleep:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thanks Still. I will have a go at mending it myself. I'm too bad at sewing so I should be ok with that. Just need to find the right material.

Yay for some holiday! You deserve it. Everyone on here does deserve it really, but they did drive mad at work! Didn't they? 
I too find myself very tired and irritable too, less tired than first tri, but I can only achieve in a day half (or less) than what I'm used to usually. Ah! Well! We'll get so much to do in a day when baby is here, we'd better get some rest anyway!


----------



## StillPraying

All I want to do is sleep. I cant hardly wake up in the morning and am typically late for work. I have to force myself to go to the gym. By the time I get home I don't want to do anything but sleep, then I go to bed as soon as DD goes down around 830. I'M SO TIRED :cry:


----------



## PrayingPixie

Hi everyone! :hugs:

Omogosh I'm still soooooo tired too! I go to bed at a decent hour, deal with insomnia and frequent waking during the night and the night time/early morning getting up to wee, and then I cant drag myself outta bed in the morning. :nope: I stay tired all day. I am beginning to think that the 2nd tri energy isn't gonna happen for me. :shrug: 
I'm also not feeling much in movement yet either. The occasional odd bubble popping (just one single sensation each time), the very occasional twitch/painless spasm feeling and a little bit of off and on slight nudgy feelings from down low. Now this morning EARLY (I don't know what time I forgot to check the clock) but I swear I felt 5 movements! They were nudgy/bubble popping type of feelings but I didn't pass gas afterward so I think it was baby. I also had my appt yesterday and that went well. I've gained like 5 lbs in 4 weeks. The dr asked if we knew what we're having yet, and we said yes, it's a girl. He said oh ok, I didn't know if you guys believe the hb/gender theory but this would be a girl hb (it was 155). :) So it was neat to hear him say that. I told him I'm not getting much movement for which he said he's not worried about that yet as it still is early but if I don't pass gas after a sensation it's likely baby moving. :thumbup: And the biggest news is that my 20 week scan is on December 1st! So add me to the list! :flower: I cant wait to see her again and get to see her up close this time! <3 Hoping the next 2 weeks go by fast! :winkwink: I was hoping he'd measure me but he said that doesn't start till 28 weeks. Sigh. Oh and had another anti c titre drawn. Waiting for results on that. :coffee:

StillP, I'm so glad you finally get a vacay/holiday! You def deserve it! :hugs: I'm exhausted and tired all the time too. I wonder if it's a girl baby thing! :shrug:

Munchkin, I'm not getting proper kicks yet either but I heard that is supposed to start around week 22-23. I too have a posterior placenta so I thought I'd feel more movement by now. :shrug: It does have me paranoid as to whether or not she is growing well and normally at this point. Ugh. Two more weeks to wait to find out. 

Ummi, wow. I'm still having bizarre vivid dreams. Some make sense some don't. Oh and my boobs still ache a bit in the mornings.

Button, I feel the same way. I want my DH to be able to feel her move. Right now he cant really bond with her yet. :(


----------



## mowat

I started feeling some movement/fluttering around 12 weeks and I had a lot even a couple of weeks ago. The last week I haven't felt as much. Every little things makes you nervous.

Have a great vacation Still!


----------



## Button#

I've gone past tired to dead this morning! LO had a nightmare at 4am and I was in his room for an hour. This is on top of yesterday when he was on the go non stop.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

When ds2 has a nightmare, he comes straight to my bed. Way easier than me trying to calm him down and help him fall asleep in his bed. I'm glad it doesn't happen often though.


----------



## Button#

Unfortunately my DS won't come in our bed anymore, sometimes I wish he would.


----------



## StillPraying

My LO comes to our bed EVERY morning at 4AM! :growlmad: She's potty trained but still wears pull ups for night time, so maybe that's why she wakes up idk.


----------



## hopingwaiting

WHERE IS THIS 2nd TRIMESTER ENERGY??????? Im so tired!!! and today i am swollen because i ate pickles yesterday!!! i feel like a mac truck hit me today!

Rant over thanks for listening


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Sorry you're not feeling well today Hoping. :hugs:

Silly and tmi, but yesterday evening I had the scare of my life. My tummy started to be very painful on and off. To the point that I thought it was contractions! I was terrified. It lasted just a few minutes, after which I realised I needed a bowel movement. I had been eating a bit too spicy lately! Silly me!!


----------



## Munchkin30

Ummi I've been doubled over in pain with constipation, it's getting a lot better now but my bowels still aren't working properly!
Hoping I'm totally with you - exhausted isn't the word. I've now got another cold too, ive not been illness free this whole pregnancy.
Well I've now finally made it past my big milestone! I'm 21+4 today and Rowan was born at 21+3 in March. The last week or so I've been reliving those days in my head from when we found out there might be a problem, to having the specialist scan, to going into hospital and having her, and today we left her there. The worst day of my life. We were so she'll shocked. We went away on holiday that day just to escape and I cried and cried. So happy to still have this one kicking about, but so guilty and sad Rowan wasn't allowed to make it this far :(


----------



## Ummi2boyz

That must have been such a difficult time to say the least. And to relive this week too. :hugs: 
This baby is okay. You'll have your rainbow. Rowan is in your heart forever.


----------



## Button#

I need to have a little grumble. I've picked up a sickness bug at playgroup and I've been sat in the bathroom all night. I feel tired and rotten, just hope DS doesn't get it.


----------



## StillPraying

Goodness looks like everyone is feeling a little under the weather!:-({|= Cheer up ladies, we've made it this far!:hugs:

Hoping I'm with ya hon, I'm thinking that "2nd Tri Energy" is a myth. :growlmad: I get off of work and usually fall asleep on the couch, leaving DD & DH to fend for themselves :blush:

lol Ummi:haha: that wasn't where I expected your story to go! I've had the same problem. Idk if they have it where you are but I've found that Activia Yogurt really does help with constipation. 
I had diarrhea my first tri now constipation in the second! :dohh:

Munchkin yay for getting past that milestone but I'm sure it is very bittersweet:hugs: I'm sorry you've had to relive that this week as I'm sure that is both stressful and emotional :flower: Just remember this is a different pregnancy, a different little miracle, and you have made it this far:hugs:

Button ugh so sorry, I hope your family doesn't catch it. That really is the worst. Those bugs seem to latch on to everyone, and it's even worse when you're pregnant.

AFM I am at 20 weeks today:happydance: Half way. All though I know anything can happen, I'm so grateful to have made it this far and thank you to all of you wonderful ladies for your support!:flower:


----------



## mowat

20 week scan today and everything looked good! Can't believe it. I think I still won't believe it even when I'm in labour!

Thinking of you Munchkin.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Fantastic news Mowat!


----------



## aknqtpie

2nd Trimester energy is a myth&#8230; I am always tired, and I am not sleeping either :(


----------



## StillPraying

Great news about your scan Mowat! Did they give you pictures?

Akn I'm the same way. I always wake up and then just lie awake:growlmad:

20 week Scan today at 230 Pacific Time....I'm so nervous and trying to drink a lot of water:wacko:


----------



## Munchkin30

StillPraying have you had your scan yet?

Yay Mowat great news :happydance:

Button hope you're feeling a bit better hon. I'm so fed up of being ill. I've just had back to back colds and tummy bugs since 12 weeks. I've got a horrid cough keeping me up all night. I usually have a glass of milk before bed to help with heartburn and keep me full but apparently it causes mucous so i had orange juice last night and had horrendous heartburn. I had a bottle of cough medicine and a bottle of gavisgon on my bedside table i was jut alternating all night!


----------



## Button#

Good luck for your scan Stillpraying!

Thanks Munchkin, feeling a bit better and out of quarantine (shut up in my room so DS and DH don't get it!). Had a headache and a bit tired today but on the mend. On the plus side I don't have a cold for the first time in a very long time. Remind me why we're incubating another little germ factory?!

OH felt baby kick last night which was wonderful. We've also come up with a middle name for if it's a girl, Cordelia Agnes, first time my OH actually said he liked a middle name. 

Munchkin I remember the heartburn with DS. Have you tried propping yourself up in bed with lots of pillows? Gaviscon is fab stuff, I had to get a prescription for it last time because it was costing me a fortune.


----------



## aknqtpie

Papaya is really good with helping heartburn. I got some papaya enzyme (they sell them where the vitamins/health food stuff is) and some dried papaya fruit to eat. I am normally not all natural.. but I just can't do tums... and zantac takes a bit to kick in. 

Good luck with your scan today StillP! Mine is on Wednesday. Can't wait to find out if I am team Pink or Blue! Then we fly out that night to go elope in Vegas :) Going to be a busy week.. hoping the next two days go by quickly!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

How was your scan Still?

Button: yay! For dh feeling kicks. My dh also felt kicks 2 days ago. He only told me the next evening, because I was fast asleep at the time. I was so emotional and pleased when he told me. 


I hate heartburn. I used to have with both boys, which used to make me cry at some point, but this time so far so good. But I don't know what tomorrow will bring. However I have some terrible reflux (is this english???) at night. It's not heartburn, but it's bile (tmi) I think that comes up. It can even make me choke. I sleep with 2-3 pillows, I'm all propped which helps most of the time. But sometimes I do slide down and that's when it comes back. Ah well. If that's what it takes to have my rainbow!
I have my gp appointment on wednesday. Hope things will go faster with booking my 20 weeks scan. 

How's everyone else?​


----------



## Munchkin30

Ummi I think I'm getting that! I wake up choking and can taste vomit. It's horrid and sticks in my throat for ages!

I've got the gavisgon on prescription by the bucket load. The same with all my pregnancies, I drink it straight from the bottle! I'll try the papaya too. 

Akn really excited about finding our if you're blue or pink. I think we're even Stevens at the moment so you'll tip the balance. 

I have only just started feeling baby from the outside and it's hard to catch so I think it'll be a while before oh feels it. 
I've found a great trick for getting baby to move though when I'm paranoid. I lie on my front with a bit of weight on my tummy and baby always responds by having a little fidget ;)


----------



## aknqtpie

Sweet! I love tipping the scales! 

I haven't felt it from the outside yet.. but I know baby doesn't like me leaning forward. I was leaning forward and got a couple swift jabs...


----------



## mowat

How was the scan Still? 

Yes, I got some photos, but they're not super great. Oh well, more time for that.


----------



## Button#

Ummi - I had acid reflux with DS and am starting to get some now if I lie on my right side sometimes. I'm going to buy a precautionary bottle of gaviscon just so I have some when it hits.


----------



## PrayingPixie

StillP how did your scan go? Inquiring minds want to know! :winkwink: I hope all is well! :hugs:

6 more days till my 20 week scan. Excited and nervous since I'm only feeling a little bit of movement from baby. Are you ladies' baby kicks feeling like very small kicks/pokes from inside? Or am I the only one that it feels like that for? :wacko: I really hope she's growing ok! :blush:
No heartburn here. Just still have daily gagging and some nausea.


----------



## mowat

I hadn't felt a lot of movement for awhile, but after my u/s I've been feeling a lot more again. Weird.

So I peaked at my u/s results. One heartbeat 152, the other 167. What do we think? 

It also mentioned that my cervix looked okay (I was worried about that), but that the placenta was very low lying. Anyone else have this? Just something else to worry about.


----------



## mowat

Are all you US ladies going shopping this Thursday/Friday? I can't even imagine the crazy!


----------



## Munchkin30

Praying pixie i feel flutters low down and kicks all over the place but not all the time or very strong. I've slightly felt it from the outside once or twice. I'm getting regular movements at least evety couple of hours now though.

Mowat my placenta was low down at the 20 week scan but they're hoping it'll move. If I didn't already have more scans booked they'd have scanned me later to check. I really don't want a c section but to me it was such a minor thing after the worries before the 20 week scan I've barely thought about it! 

StillPraying come on honey, talk to us!!


----------



## PrayingPixie

Thanks Munchkin. I was checking on her with doppler this morning as I hadn't felt any kicks yet and that is when I start feeling the small poking feeling off and on and then at one point it felt like a small quick momentary swipe type of feeling (guessing a knee or something) moving across but it was all down low. Above my pubic but low abdomen for sure. And her HR was 140-150 BPM and I could hear her moving as it would be loud and strong and then fade and then come back loud again haha. I cant wait to see her again on scan on Monday. I'm just praying that she is measuring spot on and growing well! :wacko: That's my biggest worry right now. :blush: Any thoughts on that that might help set my mind at ease? :haha: :blush: Oh! And I am having round ligament pain daily. Sometimes a couple times a day. Had one this morning and yesterday morning that doubled me over temporarily but it quickly eased upon laying back down. Owchie! haha.


StillP, where are you? We're starting to worry about you! Please update us! <3

Mowat, I have to run a few quick errands this evening after DH gets off work but other than that, no shopping for us until Saturday evening at the earliest and yes it will be insane and neither of us wants to contend with that! It always blows my mind how people who just got done being grateful switch so quickly to me me me and even violence ensues in stores that night and/or the next day! :wacko: It makes NO sense to me :shrug: and I refuse to take part in it! I'm just not that kind of person. Thank God. :winkwink:


----------



## aknqtpie

The HR at 12 weeks was 140, 16wk was 120 and then today was 137. 

I am tilting the scales on Team Pink :)


----------



## Munchkin30

Yay for team :pink: akn! And I'm hoping it means I've still got a chance at :pink: too. My girls heart rates were 160-170 but this ones usually 150ish so I thought it might mean :blue: honestly I'm not that bothered but I'd live a little sister for my daughter. I'll put you on the list on the first page!!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Oh My! I accidently unsubscribed from this thread! How did that happened??!! I missed 2 days of posts! 

Still: hope everything is ok with you and baby and that you've just been a bit too busy. :flower:

Akn: really? Pink? Yay!


I had my gp appt today, so I thought I would update. 
It went quite well . The gp booked me in with the hospital, and requested I see the consultant because of my RPL history and that fact I'm on Lovenos and have only 12 days supply left. She cannot prescribe it for me unless she gets a letter from the consultant, which I already knew. She put in bold on my form the I'd be seen as a high priority, which I'm happy about. She also managed to fit me in with the nurse who did a quick glucose prick test. And it's fine. She also weighed me and I'm the same weight as last time in Algeria (which means with many layers added!!). So I may again have lost a bit. 
I could also have done today the blood tests she requested, but that was in another clinic and ds2 was not well enough (he's running a temperature today) to take another bus, walk, wait and go home again. 
So I'm back at the surgery on friday. 

I'm now waiting for the hospital to contact me with scan and consultant appts. Hopefully it won't take long. 

Also the nurse suggested I did the flu vaccine and the whooping cough vaccine too. I'm not too sure about the flu one, but will probably do the other one.

How's everyone?


----------



## Munchkin30

Mow at Black Friday is migrating here too :( a lot of the online shops and places like asda are on it. Not impressed, as if we need another excuse to mindlessly splurge!

Ummi it sounds v confusing! What's rpl?? I've def not lost weight, I feel like a big pie at the mo :( my bump has gone a wierd shape too.. Really what a nice round bump but mine goes from my hips to my boobs at the moment, feeling massive!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Rpl: recurrent pregnancy loss. Sorry for being so confusing. After re-reading myself it does sound confusing! I'm exhausted today. I had to go back and forth to thesurgery because Ihad my appt at 8.30 andds1 had another at 3.30 pm! And ds2 is running a temperature too. 
In short I saw the gp who filled some forms and referred me to the consultant gynae as a high priority. I also saw thenurse at the surgery who did some more check ups. And finally I should be back at the surgery on friday for more bloods.


----------



## StillPraying

Hi ladies! Sorry been absent, drove 12 hrs to see family then had a day of recovery and Thanksgiving :wacko:
My ultrasound was great no obvious red flags so hopefully they won't find any on review. She was measuring ahead, the us tech thinks the 7th, so we will see! Lil thing refused to open her legs but still pretty sure she's a girl. HR 152!
Yay for another Team :pink: !!
Mowat I say boy/girl twins!
Sorry about the heartburn/reflux issues ladies. I had heartburn terribly with DD and then she had reflux, so I know the pain!
My sister has a newborn here and then my sil is here and she had a 2ndtri loss, then I'm pregnant and it's all just....weird and uncomfortable.


----------



## Button#

Congrats on a pink bump akn!

Glad your scan went well Stillpraying. It does sound a bit awkward with your sister and sil, poor girl.

Ummi glad they've referred you as high priority.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Still! Glad to know everything is ok and you were 'just' busy!! Sorry for your sil's loss. I hope the atmosphere there gets better for everyone's sake. 

I had my blood test today, went in this morning, hopefully getting the results on Monday. 
And in the afternoon, I took the kids to their swimming lessons. Because I take public transport, we didn't go home after my blood tests, took another bus to the town where the swimming is and spent the rest of the day there. We had a nice time but that was exhausting! I did a lot of walking too, hope that will keep me fit throught the pregnancy. 
When I was at the college (swimming lessons are in a college), I needed some change. But everything there was closed: the café, the canteen, finance cashiers, they all closed at 2pm! Argh! I asked a lovely receptionist who advised me to try the shops outside. I was already tired by that the thought of it! And then she looked at my bump and said: "I understand why!" 
I did not think it was that obvious, especially because being a muslim I cover myself with a long dress on top of my clothes and a long hijab that comes down to my knees. And she asked me when it was due so I said I still had time until April. To which she replied "ah! Is it twins?!" Lol!!! Bless her, she was really nice. I did not get the change i needed though!

How's everyone?


----------



## PrayingPixie

Hi ladies. 

StillP, so glad the scan went well! Very relieved to heat that! :thumbup: 

Akn, congrats on team :pink: So I guess that's 3 of us now. :)

Ummi, Wow I didn't know that! And that does sound exhausting. Sorry you didn't get the change you needed. I hope the bloodwork comes back with good news. 


AFM, I have my 20 week scan on Monday which I'm both excited and nervous about. I'm still not feeling much movement. Only a little in late evening when laying on my back so I hope she's growing ok. :wacko: Oh and my blood work from last appt came back looking great! Said my anti c levels are so low that they are barely countable! :thumbup: So that is great news and they will recheck again in 4 weeks from last appt (2 weeks ago). Please keep me and baby girl here in your thoughts/prayers that Monday's appt is only good news and that baby cooperates for the measurements and let's us see the money shot lol! :haha: We know she's a girl from blood work but I still wanna see the famous "3 lines". :winkwink: I'll let you all know how it went after I return from the appt. :flower: Hope you're all having a blessed weekend and to my fellow american gals here, I hope you ladies had a very happy thanksgiving! :hugs:


----------



## mowat

Good luck on Monday PP!


----------



## PrayingPixie

Aww thanks Mowat! 2 hrs and 30 mins till scan time. I'm excited but nervous. Night before last dh got to finally feel baby kicking when he put his handon my belly but last night I only felt a couple of kicks and that was it despite eating something sweet to try to get her moving. So I got out my doppler to easemy paranoia and hear her loud and clear at 145 bpm. So I'm really hoping that maybe she's just lazy sometimes haha. But I need them to tell.me today that that's normal and that she's measuring spot on and growing and developing normally. Also last night dh and I dtd :blush: and despite earlier in the day seeming to have an abundance of discharge, I had a bit of vaginal dryness and had to use ky (water based one). Has anyone else experienced this? :shrug: Shouldn't dryness not be a problem at this time? :wacko: I guess I'll ask the dr today. Ugh. So I guess I'm nervous about my scan today for those reasons. Also the tech we always get stuck with likes to hurry through scans and I'm afraid she will do that again this time when I know they are supposed to basically go over baby amd everything with a fine tooth comb so to speak for the 20 week scan. So I hope for once she takes her time this time. Sigh. Well plz keep baby and I in prayers/thoughts today and I'll let you all know how it goes when I get back. Thank you! :flower:


----------



## Button#

Good luck for your scan pixie.


----------



## aknqtpie

Good luck today!!


----------



## mowat

How was the scan Pixie?


----------



## Button#

Halfway today!


----------



## aknqtpie

BUtton... me too!!!


----------



## Button#

Yay akn!


----------



## mowat

I'm counting myself more than halfway because they said they'll induce me at 37 weeks. Woohoo! So exciting.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

PP: how was your scan? Hope you had another tech, or that this one was more patient. 

Yay girls for being halfway through!

Sorry I have been MIA, but I'm finding myself so busy since I came back. We are still trying to get back to a good homeschool routine, and I'v booked the kids to lots of activities. Yesterday they had a first aid course (2nd part in two weeks time). Only troubl s that we had to wait 1 hour in the freezing cold for our second bus to get home!! 
Anyway, I called the hospital on Monday about my appointment. They didn't have a clue, but they told me I could come in for a self-referral! It's totally new, and had I known about it, I'd have come way earlier. Anyway, now it's done and yesterday I received a text saying I have my booking in appointment with the midwife on... sunday! Wasn't expecting that really! Well at least the process is getting going now. 
I should also receive a letter for my scan soon too. I did receive one saying I was due for a scan and asking me to take part in a study, but no appt yet. Well I guess we'll see on Sunday!

How's everyone?


----------



## Button#

Hope you get your scan appointment soon Ummi.

My DS made me a bauble at playgroup today, I was so proud as he doesn't normally join in with crafts. I've also booked myself onto a pregnancy yoga class on Saturday which I'm looking forward to.


----------



## mowat

Waited for over an hour at my doctor's office for my appointment and then I had to leave to get my son from school. Too busy for this! Buying and selling houses this week, working extra---no! Rebooked for Monday. Stupid doctors.


----------



## aknqtpie

I hate when doctors can't get you in on time&#8230; It's frustrating!!

I love prenatal yoga! I can't wait until I get to go again!!


----------



## StillPraying

Hello ladies :xmas8: Man this time of year is so busy!

Ummi I had to google what a hijab looked like lol Why do people always ask if it's twins?? Sorry you haven't been able to get your scan appointment, how frustrating! Maybe your MW will book it at your appointment?:shrug:

Praying I think as far as dryness goes everyone is different. I go through different phases of really wet and then not so much.

Button glad your enjoying prenatal yoga. I attend a regular yoga class and I absolutely love it:thumbup: Yay for halfway!:happydance:

Akn Yay for halfway! Are we all passed that 20 week mark yet?
lol Mowat I have to say I'm jealous you don't have to go all the way to 40 weeks:haha: Sorry about your drs missing your appointment, that's so irritating!!:growlmad:

AFM....Had a scare yesterday. I tripped on hose and fell. More on my side then my belly, but I didn't feel her moving after the fall so I went ahead and went in to my Drs. The triage nurse looked kind of annoyed but checked me out anyway. As soon as she put the Doppler on my belly baby girl kicked it! lol They got the hb right away so that was reassuring. Now I'm just walking funny cuz I wrenched my back in the fall. :dohh:
Today is DD's first dentist appointment....wish us luck:flower:


----------



## Button#

Hope you're ok Stillpraying after your fall. Good luck at the dentist, I've got to take DS on Monday, last time I took him he was a bit less freaked out so hopefully the dentist might get to look in his mouth.


----------



## PrayingPixie

Hi everyone. Sorry to keep you waiting. I didn't mean to. This week has been rough for me. I'll cut to the chase...went to my ob/gyn on Monday for the scan and baby was all balled up and the tech (same one) started with her head and stopped and said "I'm gonna go get the dr. Baby is in a difficult position." and walked out of the room. Meanwhile I tried turning onto my side to get her to unball herself but that didn't work. Then the dr came in and took one look at the screen and said we have a problem and I am concerned. He pointed out the darkness and said that is fluid and there is more of it than I'm comfortable with. I'm not sure what it is or if we have a condition here that is incompatible with life but I'm sending you right now across town to the perinatologist and he will work you in and find out what is going on and then pretty much left the room leaving both DH and I in shock and me distraught and in tears. So he calls the peri who says he will get me right in and sends us over there. So we get there and we sit in the waiting room while I'm in shock and fighting back tears. They finally call us back about 30 minutes later and have me on the table scanning me. Thankfully we see much more brain than in the scan at my ob but the baby was still curled up in a ball at this time. However she was moving and wiggling and moving her hands and arms and such. They looked her over closely head to toe (at one point she hid one of her legs up under her but we finally got her to free that leg so they could make sure that was ok). After what seemed to take forever the dr came in and looked and said that the lateral ventricles in her brain were dilated to 15mm and 17 mm and that the baby has hydrocephalus. :cry: He tells us we don't really know the extent yet so we cant make an accurate prognosis just yet. First he said we can terminate if we want to. I told him no, I'm a christian and I am pro life. That is NOT an option! Then he tried to push to do an amniocentesis but after that he realized we did the first tri screen which came up clear he wound up pretty much saying the amnio wasn't needed but he did want us to have a fetal mri done. So that is booked for next Tue evening. In the meantime as you can imagine, I've been busy researching and learning all that I can about this and want to know what I'm looking at, what the very best treatment options are so we can give our baby girl the best start in life possible and we want to make her first hours in the world as easy for her as possible since she will likely have enough to overcome to begin with as it is. But I AM encouraged by what I've been reading that other babies with worse measurements than mine have done better after birth than predicted and after having shunts put in and cord blood infusions that these kids are living pretty much normal lives and are doing beautifully and even ahead of their peers on milestones and intellect. :thumbup: So now at this point we wait for MRI results and pray that this does not worsen between now and 36 weeks (which is when they will likely deliver her by c-section). If it doesn't worsen then she will be stable and her prognosis improves even more. So we will see but it's been a tough emotional week and my feelings aren't even for me really. They are mostly being heartbroken, concerned and worried for my daughter's health and long term well being and happiness and abilities and her own feelings about things she might or might not be able to do like her peers so my feelings are more me being her Mommy and feeling very protective of her and wanting her to be able to be healthy and happy. I do know that no matter what she looks like at birth (including if she has a big head) that she will still be perfect and beautiful to me and I will love her no less for it! <3
So I ask that you all please keep her in your thoughts and prayers on Tuesday that the MRI goes well, they are able to get the images they need and that we get good news from them that the dilation is smaller than what it seemed to be on ultrasound (which I have read has happened with the cases I read about). So I feel hopeful but at the same time guarded and fearful. Sigh. And I have another ultrasound to check on her in 4 weeks. OH! Good news is that I'm finally feeling her move and kick everyday a few times a day. It's mostly in the evening/early night when I lay on my back but a couple times when on my side so that's a good sign too. 

That's about it for now since I've written you all a book. :blush:



StillP, so glad baby was ok after your fall! I hope your back feels better and heals quickly.

Button, yay for halfway and good luck with DS.

Akn, that sounds wonderful!

Ummi, I hope your appt goes well and you get to see baby on scan soon and that all is perfect!

Mowat, oh no! I am so thankful that my dr's office always gets us in and out usually in about 45 mins time, total. Poor you having to wait till Monday but hopefully will be worth it!


----------



## StillPraying

OH Praying!:hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry to hear this:nope: I am also Christian and Prolife so I can say I'm very proud of you that terminating isn't an option for you, and I do truly believe you will love your baby girl no matter what happens:flower: I will continue to keep you and yours in my prayers, my mom does a prayer chain in church if you'd like me to ask her to put you on it? :hugs: 

DD did wonderfully at the dentist and I'm so very proud of her. But basically her teeth are destroyed :cry: We don't give her soda/candy/sugary snacks so I was very confused. Turns out she already has all 20 of her teeth, which is unusual for her age apparently. I know hers came awfully early, but because she had GERD until she was almost 2 she threw up daily and apparently that destroyed her teeth:cry: Plus we always let her go to sleep with a bottle:blush: which did not help things at all. Even with the insurance helping us it's going to cost almost $3,000.00. *sigh*. Always something right?:growlmad:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Oh PrayingP. I'm sorry that news was delivered in such tactless way. Your such a strong mummy. Wish I was there to give a huge hug. I hope the prognosis will be good. To second Still, I'd have done the same thing and refused a termination. I don't really understand the reasonning of the doctors offering it in the first, especially if the mother's life is not at risk. I'll be thinking of you and hope you get answers. 

Still: thank God baby's ok. Falls are terrifying when pg. that's not nice of the nurse looking so annoyed! At least you both are ok now. 

I got a txt this morning, and my scan is on saturday, just when I'll be 20 weeks (I'm the last one apparently). Hopefully baby will cooperate and will let us see which we're in!
A busy week end ahead, with the mw appt on sunday. But I'm glad they made it so quickly.


----------



## Tasha S.

My thoughts and prayers are with you, PrayingPixie! :hugs: I'm glad the numbers look good and am hopeful for your little girl! I can't imagine how difficult it must have been/is to go through something like that. As parents, we always want what's best for our children. Sometimes things don't turn out the way we would have hoped, but that means God has other plans for our children's best. Life is such a mystery, and yet such a miracle. xox


----------



## mowat

What a roller coaster Praying P. Feel so bad for you. Good luck at your scan next week---hope things aren't as bad as they appear. We'll all be thinking of you!


----------



## PrayingPixie

StillPraying said:


> OH Praying!:hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry to hear this:nope: I am also Christian and Prolife so I can say I'm very proud of you that terminating isn't an option for you, and I do truly believe you will love your baby girl no matter what happens:flower: I will continue to keep you and yours in my prayers, my mom does a prayer chain in church if you'd like me to ask her to put you on it? :hugs:
> 
> DD did wonderfully at the dentist and I'm so very proud of her. But basically her teeth are destroyed :cry: We don't give her soda/candy/sugary snacks so I was very confused. Turns out she already has all 20 of her teeth, which is unusual for her age apparently. I know hers came awfully early, but because she had GERD until she was almost 2 she threw up daily and apparently that destroyed her teeth:cry: Plus we always let her go to sleep with a bottle:blush: which did not help things at all. Even with the insurance helping us it's going to cost almost $3,000.00. *sigh*. Always something right?:growlmad:


StillP, I would really appreciate that (being added to prayer list)! All prayers mean so much to me and I believe in the power of prayer. :hugs:

Thank you all for your kind words! They truly help me know I'm not alone. :flower: I will keep you all posted as I find out more. Now I just want to protect her and hold her close and let her know her mommy loves her no matter what! She has no idea just how much I love her and how she's already captured my heart. <3


----------



## aknqtpie

PrayingP.. I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers, and send all kinds of positive vibes your way that the MRI will show more hopeful results.


----------



## Munchkin30

Praying I am so so sorry. I know what it's like to receive devastating news like that and it's indescribable. When I had the news about my daughters heart we were told not to google but of the course that was the first thing we did but it really helped when we had the specialist apointment. We did terminate but only because we knew the prognosis and that she would be lucky to survive the first year and it would've been constant operations and every night knowing her heart could stop. And then if she'd got through that she'd have needed a heart transplant and in the unlikely event that had worked she'd have only had about 10 years before rejection. We couldn't have put our family through that. I don't know a lot about hydrocephalus but I know people live pretty normal lives with pretty normal life spans and medicine is improving so so quickly. My cousin has a shunt and she is fine, she's in her 50s now and has had to have it changed a few times but she's fine. Also my niece has spina bifida and at one point they thought she might have to have shunt and shes got very reduced mobility in one ankle and foot and has to be catheterised 5 times a day because her bladder duesnt empty properly. She is nearly one and is the must amazing girl, I know she'll do brilliantly in life and her spina bifida is just part of her. None of us use hushed tones about her condition because it isn't a disaster it's that her. The hospital appointments are ongoing for her parents but otherwise they're just a gorgeous happy family :) 
Sorry for blathering irrelevant stuff but I'm trying to say it duesnt have to be the end of the world and with proper support you'll learn more and more and it'll just be part of your life as a parent. I reallg hope you get positive news on Tuesday. Pm me if you what :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Button#

I'm sorry you're going through this pixie. I hope the scan on Tuesday will bring you comfort and show that it's not as bad as seems at the moment.


----------



## StillPraying

I just love all of the ladies in our thread :cloud9:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Munchkin: I was thinking about you today. Thought it was a while since you last posted (I may be wrong though). 
That must have such a difficult decision you had to take. Please forgive my comment earlier, it seems rather unsensitive. I obviously meant in case where there is good chances for the baby.


----------



## StillPraying

Ummi i understand what you meant to say, :hugs:and it is true they do automatically suggest termination if anything is wrong with the baby, even if there are good odds that the baby may have a normal life. Obviously there are cases like Munchkins that are different. 
Munchkin I'm sorry you had to make such a hard decision like that. I cannot imagine.:cry:
PrayingP will they be doing more testing besides the fetal MRI?


----------



## Munchkin30

Ummi don't worry at all hon, :hugs: I wasn't really being defensive! I was kind of saying I made that decision because the situation was so different. Also I am very aware that there are many pro life out there and I know someone who has decided to keep a baby knowing it will die soon after birth. It's incredibly brave but something I couldn't do, it would be the only thing harder than what we did which was indescribable. 
Anyway this isn't about me it's about prayingp. I am away for the weekend after a very hard week when my beloved gran passed away.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thanks for being so understanding. 
Those decisions are the most difficult to make in anyone's life. 
I'm sorry for your gran. I hope she passed away peacefully. :hugs:


----------



## Button#

So sorry for your loss munchkin.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I finally had my scan today. Kids are in bed and I'm exhausted! 

So yes, scan was great, everything in perfect order, except that when I came home. I read the report and at the end it says: the renal pelvis are prominant bilaterally but measure within normal limits. Ultrasound examination otherwise revealed no obvious fetal anomalies. 
The first part is quite ambiguous to me, because it seems to say "it looks like there is a problem, but it's in normal limits, so there's no problem?"

And after that it asks to rearrange for a scan in 4 weeks. But the tech told it's just because it was my first scan in the uk for this pregnancy, so I need another one. I'm certainely not against it, but the way they put it is slightly worrying. 

Also it says "living children:2. Gravida:3" it should say "gravida:7"

I'll talk to the midwife tomorrow about it all. 

Anyway, baby was wiggling around, I was amazed at the quality of the picture. Technology improved so much so quickly! But... Baby kept his/her legs crossed the whole time!!!!
So, I'm still team yellow! Argh! Silly baby!! Even the tech said she couldn't even guess what it could be! 

Hopefully I'll get the answer in 4 weeks time. 

Also, it puts me 4 days ahead! So I'm 20+4 today, and due date is now. 21 april 2015! I think someone else on the thread has the same due date? Is it button? 

Here is the pic, if anyone wants to have a guess at the gender 
I'm so much in love with this little face.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Forgot to add, the renal thing is annoying me especially because I myself have double kidneys, which were only detected at 16yo after I had one of the worst kidney infection ever, and had been having multiple UTI since I can remember without even knowing why until then.


----------



## Munchkin30

Sorry ummi that's annoying but otherwise what a fab scan! It sounds like it couldn't be anything too serious but have you googled it? Dangerous I know but it's v tempting! It did say 'within normal limits' so it might mean it's fine but they'll have to keep an eye on it to make sure it doesn't go out of those normal limits. At my 20 week scan they marked size of everything on individual lines showing each end of 'normal' and everything was pretty much in the middle apart from baby's weight which was low on the normal scale so I was worried because my dd was small for gestational age but the tech said so long as it's within those limits it's fine and they're keeping an eye on the weight anyway. Glad you're having another scan but I imagine if you were hoping to find out the gender then not finding outfit would drive you crazy!! I'm not gonna guess a gender I'm afraid cos it would be a 50/50 guess! There's lots of info on skull theory though if you wanted to check that out ;) I'll move your due date on the first page xx


----------



## Munchkin30

You now share a due date with button and akn :) and that must mean we're now all past 20 weeks! :happydance:


----------



## Button#

Glad you had a good scan Ummi. I'm sure it's all fine if they say it's in normal range. That's annoying that baby wasn't cooperating! I have my scan on Monday and I think if my baby has his/ her legs crossed I'll pay for a private scan.


----------



## Munchkin30

Brill so is it just you 2 we're waiting for team news from then?


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thanks ladies. 
Yesterday evening I decided that I won't worry about it at all. I made it this far just to start worriyng now? No way. When I had my bfp I decided I'm going to use PMA all the way, so PMA it is!

That's what I thought about the private scan, until she said I'll have another one.


----------



## Munchkin30

I know what you mean ummi. At my 20 week scan my placenta was low and weight was on the low end but I've barely thought about it because I was expecting some really hideous news and those things are just so insignificant! If that had happened with my daughter I'd be freaking out about the possibility of c section or early induction or whatever but so long as baby gets here safely and isn't expected to die young I'm happy!!


----------



## Button#

3 hours until my anomaly scan!


----------



## Munchkin30

Good luck button!


----------



## Button#

It's a girl! And she's a pain in the bum so I have to go back in two weeks for them to scan the heart and I'll have a scan at 32 weeks as I have a low lying placenta.


----------



## Munchkin30

Yay happy news!! Soooo hope I'm having one of them too. I always respect an awkward foetus ;) my dd was mucking about so much at the 12 week scan. I was so proud!!


----------



## Munchkin30

Well so far we have 4 pink, 2 blue, 2 yellow (well 3 because of mowats :yellow: :yellow:) 
We sadly have 5 angels and 7 unknown.


----------



## StillPraying

Hello Ladies :xmas6: lol sorry I'm a Christmas fanatic so I love being able to use the Christmas smilies! 

Button yay! Welcome to Team:pink: Glad your scan went well other than her being difficult haha at least this way you get another scan! :haha:

Munchkin team:pink: is winning! Everyone I know that is pregnant is having girls! So maybe the odds are in your favor lol 
Prayers that we have no more angels:angel:

PrayingP what time is your fetal MRI? It is today right? Keeping you in my prayers:thumbup:


----------



## Munchkin30

Thoughts are with you PrayingP xx

Stillpraying i had a midwife appointment today and she reckons it sounds :pink: :happydance:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Button! Yay for girl! 

PrayingP: thinking of you hun. :hugs:


----------



## Munchkin30

I've just realised I've hit V day! :happydance:


----------



## beautymyth

Edit- oops, is there an april group other than this one?


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Yay! For V day!!!!!
20 weeks is a big step, but 24 is an even bigger one. I had to explain that to the boys because they thought that now baby could come anytime. I explained them simply about V day, but that any mum would rather their baby stay comfy inside the longest possible time. 

We are certainly making those small steps until we see our rainbows.


----------



## hopingwaiting

Yay for v day!! I hit mine Wednesday. Btw I just figured out what vday is. Got a quick check up tom. IV been swelling so much lately I'm scared of pre eclampsia. My sister had it. I retain sooo much water


----------



## mowat

There might be a regular April group Beautymyth. This one is specifically for those that have had previous losses---not that you aren't welcome here!


----------



## Button#

Yay for V day!

Hope everything is ok hoping and it's just the joys of pregnancy.


----------



## aknqtpie

Yay for V-Day and Yeah for another team pink!!! :) 

Beauty - There is another April group. I was part of it for a little bit, but there were so many people and it moved so quick that I stopped following. This is a better paced one! You are more than welcome to stay!


----------



## Munchkin30

Yeah beauty you're very welcome to stay :) shall I put you on the first page?

And word from Praying P?? 

I think I've been getting my first braxton hicks tonight. My bump feels really hard and stretched and really uncomfortable but not crampy as such. Don't remember having them with dd.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

My bump feels really tight too sometimes. Especially in the evening after a long day. Isn't it a bit early for bh? It did cros my mind it was bh, but I really thought it was too early.


----------



## aknqtpie

I have no clue what to expect with BH when I get them. 

I have my first birth class tonight.. DH is going, even though I know he doesn't want to go.


----------



## Button#

You might not get them akn, I didn't with DS.

I am so tired, DS woke up at 3am and I didn't get to go back to bed until 5.40am and even then he was still awake I just managed to escape! Surely we should be past all this by now?!


----------



## mowat

Anyone else having ankle swelling? Swelling for several days now and tonight I've got super sore calves.


----------



## Munchkin30

No I've never really had swelling but I've started getting cramps in my calves when I'm in bed and stretch my legs. Ouchy!! I think swelling us a good excuse to get your feet up and drink lots of water!! How's your twinny bump doing? X


----------



## aknqtpie

No swelling ankles, but I did get a cramp in my calf this morning when I was stretching as well. Need to increase my water intake and start eating bananas! Potassium is supposed to help :)


----------



## StillPraying

Beautymyth if you choose to go to another group I believe there is one in 2ndTri called AprilBunnies.

Munchkin my MW told me you can get bh anytime starting in 2ndTri, so it isn't too early:thumbup: I've gotten them a few times as well. 

Akn how did the birth class go? I've never done one before. Your poor DH, men really do hate stuff like that, but that's good he went anyway!:winkwink: BH are weird. It feels like your belly gets tight/hard (almost like you're flexing) then relaxes. I think theyre annoying but not usually painful. 

Button I feel your pain, DD has been coming into our room every morning between 0200-0330:sleep:

Mowat sorry about the swelling, try cutting out some of the salts in your food, that helped my mom out. 

Anyone heard from PrayingP? Hopefully she's just busy:shrug:

AFM been very busy with work and Christmas. Been having lots of fun with our Elf on the Shelf! :xmas16:Done shopping for DD/DH, just have to get stocking stuffers and send the parents/inlaws something or another. Not sure what yet.
Saturday I cut my hair off and donated it to Locks of Love. Feels strange as I haven't had short hair since grade school...mine was very long, almost all the way down my back! :shock:


----------



## hopingwaiting

i have bad ankle swelling!!!! that swell all the way up to my calves!


----------



## Munchkin30

My ankles are the only bit that hasn't swelled up!!


----------



## mowat

I had a massage today so I'm hoping that might help a little. At least the worst knot in my back is gone!

That's hilarious Munchkin! Well, not really I guess! Has the doctor suggested anything?


----------



## Munchkin30

I really wish prayingp would get in touch :(


----------



## Button#

Me too, hope she's ok.

I'm off shopping today to start my baby shopping, so excited! I'm going to have a nice lunch and buy lots of pink things.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Yay me too. Hope she's coping ok, considering. 

Button: yay! For shopping! I'll stil have to wait until January. My next scan is on the 2nd. Hopefully I'll know by then. Yesterday one of my friends brought me a rocking chair. It looks so comfy for when baby arrives. Ds1 wanted it in his room! Lol! So I said yes, but only until baby comes.


----------



## Button#

Bought six babygros, a new mattress for the Moses basket and a pink cellular blanket. I wanted to get some cute little dresses but they are all winter ones so I'll wait until they get the spring/summer ones in.


----------



## mowat

Sounds like you had fun Button!


----------



## Munchkin30

I've been checking if prayingp is posting anywhere else but no sign of her :( I've been slowly been buying nappies second hand (cloth obviously, we're not that mean!!) so I need to do a count of what we've got. I've also got the babybay co sleeper crib ready to put up (bought it when I was pregnant last time) I'm buying a new car seat because I want isofix but it can wait til jab when Chrustmas is over! Other than that I'm not getting much. Looking for cloth breast pads and need to but nipple shells etc (lovely!!) going to try and manage without bottles at all. I only had a few for Charlotte for expressed milk and cos I washed them in the dishwasher rather than sterilising they're all a bit grim looking. I'll probably sterilise and set up the pump and have one bottle ready just in case.


----------



## Button#

I did have fun, it was weird looking at girly clothing. I'm so used to buying for a boy!

I'm not getting anything else until January now either. I Don't need to get much anyway. I'll have some dummies on standby, not going to get any bottles this time.


----------



## mowat

I've been stocking up on second hand stuff whenever I see it----just got some more diapers this weekend (cloth too Munchkin!). I think my Mom went crazy with shopping so I probably don't need too much. We're moving in early January so I'd like not to have too much extra to move.


----------



## Button#

I made that mistake Mowat, started buying bits when I was pregnant with DS then moved at 20 weeks. Luckily I hadn't bought anything really bulky.


----------



## aknqtpie

I have been getting second hand clothing and stuff as well.. I got a huge bag of baby clothes from a friend.. DH and I were going through it last night.. and he was disgusted by the amount of pink. It was quite funny. 

The birth class went good. She is definitely biased to going the natural route, which is fine by me. Although I am pretty sure I am going to get an epidural.. it will give me a lot of relaxation methods to use before I get to that point, or if for whatever reason I have a quick labor and cannot get the epidural.. I am looking forward to the class for sure.


----------



## StillPraying

Hello ladies :xmas3: Just finished my yoga class so I'm feeling all at peace with the world:haha:

Still no word from PrayingP?:nope:

Button glad you enjoyed baby shopping! Definitely one of the best parts. What are babygros?:shrug: I LOVE baby girl stuff! I have a lot of clothes left over from my first DD so I wont need to buy any other than Newborn since I don't seem to have much of that at all. 

Ummi nothing better than a good rocking chair! I think I lived in mine for the first few weeks with DD cuz she just wanted to nurse all of the time!:dohh:

Munchkin my bottles from DD also look like that from being in the dishwasher lol I just need new nipples for them. I have to have quite a few since I'll be pumping and plan to stock up on expressed milk as soon as it comes in! Have you seen the milk saver breast pads? I'm considering ordering some to try. 

Mowat I'm with you on not wanting to buy too much. We finally got approved to move on 8 Jan so I don't want extra stuff to move either. I'm trying to get rid of as much excess stuff as I can! 

Akn glad you enjoyed your class! I've heard a lot of positive things about some of the relaxation techniques they teach. I think a lot of those instructors do promote natural birth, which is great if you can do it. I got the epidural and plan to get it this time as well. I think anyway baby comes out safely is the best for that individual mama!:thumbup:

I have a bit of a poor me rant. There is another Marine I work with who is also pregnant. She is 13 weeks and REALLY wanted a boy...like obsessively. Well she knew I was hoping for a boy but am having a girl. Which I'm totally fine with. Anyway, she wanted me to go to her gender ultrasound with her since her husband is out of town. I did and she is having a boy. She was very excited and I was happy for her. Later we went to the mall to eat and she turns to me and says "Are you jealous that I'm having a boy? You can tell me." I was totally stunned. So I just said "No, I'm just happy I have made it this far without miscarrying." WHO SAYS CRAP LIKE THAT?????:growlmad: Everytime she is around me she's CONSTANTLY making comments like "I'm so glad I'm having a boy" or "I'm so glad I'm not having a girl". I'm like....why. I'm SOOO glad Im having a baby period. I just don't understand some people:nope: sorry. end of rant.


----------



## Munchkin30

Gosh that is annoying StillPraying!! I'm assuming people think I want a boy to get the 'set' so I'm going out of my way to tell everyone I want another girl! In reality I'm our baby 50/50 and will obviously love it whatever but I don't want people to think I'm dissapointed if we get another girl. That's totally insensitive though. Silly thing. I am getting really worried about prayingp. Hope she's ok xx :(


----------



## aknqtpie

I think unless people have either had a miscarriage or difficulties getting pregnant (or both), or have been around people who are open about their struggles, they don't realize how a healthy baby trumps the gender. 

I hope PrayingP is okay. :(


----------



## Munchkin30

Very true! Although I wasn't bothered about the gender first time either! Is anyone else getting a really hard stiff bump? It's mainly at the top and I thought it was braxton hicks but now I'm not sure?!?


----------



## Button#

Stillpraying I cant remember what you call babygros in America. They're the all in one sleepsuits with long sleeves and legs and feet. I intend to buy loads because that's all DS wore when he was tiny, far too fiddly getting an outfit on a newborn.

I think that was really rude trying to goad you about being jealous of her boy. Like you said as long as baby is happy and healthy it doesn't really matter. I wanted a girl with my first and was a bit disappointed initially but now I couldn't imagine not having a boy and I really wasn't fussed the second time around.


----------



## StillPraying

Button Oh I think we just call them sleepers, and I totally agree. My DD lived in them until about 3ish months. the tiny outfits are cute but not practical! I'm going to buy quite a few also...need to sort through what I have and figure out how much I really need. I think I just need the newborn sizes really.

Munchkin yes! I've been getting that also...I assumed it was Braxton hicks as well. I've also had a few "contractions"? Not sure how to explain it. The pain is the same as a real contraction but I only get one or two and then they're gone. I never had painful Braxton hicks before so I'm really unsure as to what it is.

Thank you for understanding ladies. It's her first baby and she enjoys telling everyone how they got pregnant on the first try yadayadyada.:dohh: Healthy totally trumps gender! 

PrayingP where are you?


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Yay for starting some shopping girls! I haven't bought a single thing yet! I'm waiting to find out the gender first, if I ever do. I also want to go in the shops to try out some pushchairs and find the best online. 

Munchkin: I have a really hard bump sometimes. I find that it kind of hurts too. It's really like a contraction that comes and goes, it just comes and stay like that for hours. I noticed it happens in the evening, especially when I've overdone it during the day. The other night I just couldn't sleep because of it. 
Try and see if you can take things more easily maybe?

Still: how insensitive from your colleague! How could we ever be jealous of someone else's baby's gender? I think answered her very well. :hugs:

PrayingP: please come here, we're all thinking about you and worried. xx


----------



## aknqtpie

My bump is definitely not squishy.. I can tell that when I bend over, it isn't as easy.. but i haven't had any BH type hardness either...


----------



## Ummi2boyz

When I overdo it during the day, i get a pretty hard bump at night that keeps me from sleeping. Not nice at all. It goes away after I get some good rest the next day. 

I called the community midwives team today because I haven't received any thing from them, when the mw at my booking in appt said she refer me to the consultant ASAP and I should see a mw a consultant by 22 weeks. 
Anyway, it turned out that nothing was booked! Argh! However the lady on the phone manage to get me a consultant appointment for Tuesday 2.15! At last!


----------



## StillPraying

Yay Ummi! glad you got your appointment!


----------



## mowat

Good thing you followed up Ummi! 

So I failed my 1 hour glucose test! Boo. Just by a little bit, but I have to do the 2 hour test tomorrow. Really hoping I pass!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hope you pass the 2 hour one succesfully mowat. 
I hate those tests, they're just so yuk!


----------



## Munchkin30

Boo :( why did they make hon have it? I had one on my last pregnancy but only because I was complaining about being thirsty all the time. I don't think we get them automatically here.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

No we dont get them systematically here. I get them because of my bmi, but so far so good, never had any problem. I should have mine at 28w, I certainly will have to chase them up for that too!


----------



## aknqtpie

I have my glucose test on the 2nd.. i will be 24w.. They said any time between 24-28w I could get mine done.. figured I'd rather get it over and done with... Doing it first thing in the AM. I am terrified I will fail it. I am also terrified I am going to puke from the drink... 

I got a prenatal massage yesterday.. the lady was AH-MAY-ZING ... She put the right amount of pressure and worked out a lot of the kinks in my lower back.. I am going to go see her once a month until baby gets here... because my insurance covers it.. so might as well. lol


----------



## StillPraying

Mowat sorry you failed and have to repeat. That test is awful. Did you eat anything with sugar in it beforehand? I know a lady who failed because of chewing gum!
The first time I did it with DD I puked it up and had to drink ANOTHER one:dohh:
Idk if it's across the US as a whole but I know for my hospital they are automatic in every pregnancy. They typically do it close to 28 weeks unless you have a complication that they think warrants doing it earlier.

Akn you're lucky you get it first thing in the AM, I wont be doing mine till the afternoon so i'll be pretty much STARVING by then lol I am definitely about 100 shades of jealous over your massage! :sulk:

Today is V-Day for me!!!:happydance: Who is left to reach V-day? I will be so happy when we've all gotten there.

PrayingP where are you????


----------



## Button#

Yay for V day Stillpraying! I've got a week and a half to go for mine.

So glad I don't have to do the glucose test as standard and really hoping they don't find any reason to do it.

Just bought some more clothes for baby as H&M have a 20% off babywear code.


----------



## aknqtpie

Glucose is standard at my doctors office... boo. The gal said I didn't have to fast, but I am double checking. Fasting kind of worries me, because a lotof times, if I don't eat in the morning, I start to feel really sick. I will have snacks in the car waiting for me. 

After I do the test I am going to go get my last name officially changed.. I should probably start practicing my new signature soon :)


----------



## mowat

Well I did it. It was really difficult, but I held the puke in and managed to finish the test! I think I would have been alright, but because of the fasting I was extra nauseous. I didn't get a phone call this afternoon so I'm assuming I passed. The glucose tests are standard here---I guess in twin pregnancies diabetes is even more common.

V day this weekend!


----------



## Munchkin30

Well done ladies doing your tests. I had to do it after a d and v bug, god knows how I kept it down!! How's everyone doing otherwise? I'm off to london today for Christmas. Me and dd are getting the train, first class, because oh is coming down on Tuesday. Just trying to get the energy to sort the house out ready to leave!! We really need it after a horrendous few weeks with my gran dying and doing funeral stuff so we can finally get festive now!! 
Has anyone thought of any names yet??


----------



## Munchkin30

By the way has anyone tried pming praying p?? She's not posted anywhere on B and B since she was last on this thread x


----------



## Button#

I have my brother and BIL and their girlfriends coming over tomorrow for lunch and I have to make mince pies today. 

We've decided on Cordelia Rose for a name.

I'm hoping PrayingPixie is just too busy to come on BNB.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I have been thinking about pm'ing PP, but maybe she just doesn't feel like coming on b&b atm. 

No name here yet. I usually find the names of my babies until very late 3rd tri! Even with ds2, I wasn't really sure of the name until he was in my arms!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

However ds2 has already been thinking of names (a lot!!). He wwants to call the baby Cuddle, because then we could say: Cuddle, come and give me a cuddle! Lol!


----------



## aknqtpie

We have a name picked out. Ella Marie


----------



## Munchkin30

We haven't decided either! We have a bit of a list though. For a boy I like Fraser and jasper and Elliot and Dylan. For girls I like Matilda or orla at the moment. Oh always liked Charlotte as a girls name so last time we batted about other names and I really liked Erin but when dd was born it was so emotional we went with Charlotte!! Wasn't my first choice but she's just Charlotte now, couldn't be anything else. Whatever thus ones called though the middle name will be Rowan after our angel :)


----------



## Button#

I like all the names on your list Munchkin. I also think it's a lovely idea to use Rowan's name for the middle name.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Same as button said really. Could have written that post myself. 
I love Charlotte too!


----------



## mowat

Charlotte is on our list too!


----------



## Button#

I saw movement from the outside for the first time last night. So cute! A couple of kicks and a big roll across my bump.


----------



## Munchkin30

Yay button! I see the odd little wave under my padding :rofl: live the kicks and movements!! I've been listening to some mindfulness stuff recently to try and get a bit more conscious about this pregnancy rather than just ignoring it, but I listened to a 'positive pregnancy' track last night, it was meant to be half an hour but I didn't hear any of it! Bit sure if I was hypnotised or I was just fast asleep :) we got the train down to london yesterday, just me and dd. We took our tone and looked at the Chrystmas lights and didn't rush for the tube etc and it was so lovely. Makes me realise what a joy having children can be as they get older as well as as babies. I wouldn't usually post pics of my dd here but she is just too gorgeous :)


----------



## Munchkin30




----------



## Ummi2boyz

She's so cute indeed!

I love walking through central London with the children. I haven't done it much with ds2 (and I should), but did loads of times when ds1 was younger. 

I'm starting to see movements from the outside too. No wave, but sudden kicks and pokes.


----------



## Button#

She's so cute, her hair is gorgeous.


----------



## Button#

Had my scan again today to check her heart as they couldn't see last time. All good and I booked another scan for 34 weeks to check the placenta had moved up. She said it's only borderline low at the moment so should be no problem. Also OH got to see baby for the first time, he's only seen scan pictures before.


----------



## nessaw

Hi ladies glad to see you're all doing well. Sending hugs to praying p-hope you're ok. Just thought I'd post a wedding pic for you-hope you don't mind.


----------



## nessaw




----------



## Button#

What a lovely pic, thanks for sharing. Congratulations on your big day. That cake is fab!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Lovely to hear from Nessaw. That's a gorgeous picture! I love the cake too and your colour scheme. Hope you had fun!


----------



## StillPraying

IT'S ALMOST CHRISTMAS!!!!:xmas16: Sorry lol really excited. 

Mowat glad you were able to keep it down. hopefully no phonecall means you're good. 

Munchkin your DD is a lovely little girl :flower: I have never heard the name Orla before, is that pronounced how it looks? Or-Lah?

Button yay for good scan!:thumbup: Cordelia is a very elegant name! What are mince pies?

Ummi with our DD we had it narrowed down to 2 names, but didn't name her until she was born. lol If anything your LO already has a nickname of cuddle! haha 

Akn Ella is lovely, I like Ellie but DH shot that down lol 

Nessaw congratulations! Your hair looks fantastic!:hugs:

AFM I'm finally getting over this miserable cold I caught, after learning I could take Benadryl:wacko: We've decided on Katie Mary Ellen for this ones name:cloud9: Mary Ellen is for DH's grandmother who helped raise him. I'm planning on scheduling one of the 3D ultrasounds out in town at 30 weeks so we can get good pictures of her :)


----------



## Button#

You don't have mince pies?! They're individual sweet shortcrust pastry pies with dried fruits like sultanas and raisins with mixed spices including cinnamon. They're really yummy warm with cream or ice cream.

Lovely name choice by the way.


----------



## StillPraying

Button I just googled them since I'd never heard of them and they look delicious! Cant say I've ever had them though. I'm going to be doing a LOT of cooking over the next two days as we are having Christmas Eve dinner at our house with some friends. I've got to make a ham (crockpot so that's easy!) Deviled Eggs, Mac'n'cheese, Fluff Salad, Apple roll ups and blueberry pie. Going to be hectic!


----------



## aknqtpie

Congrats on the wedding Nessaw! Beautiful bride and yummy looking cake!!


----------



## mowat

Beautiful photo Nessaw---congrats!

Love the name Stillpraying. We've got a list with about a dozen of each sex, but we haven't gotten any further than that.

Yum, mince pies!


----------



## Button#

Wow you're going to be busy with all that cooking Stillpraying!

Mowat it must be difficult naming two, it's hard enough coming up with one name!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Button# said:


> Mowat it must be difficult naming two, it's hard enough coming up with one name!

Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## mowat

Well, my son son is Hugh (Hughie) so we were thinking of just going with Dewey and Louie. Sorry, some of you guys might be too young to get that! Google it.


----------



## Munchkin30

Lol you definitely need to do that mowat!! Even just for nicknames :) xx


----------



## Button#

You so should!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Will have to google that Mowat!

Here a little update from my journal:
I can finally consider myself on holiday as from today! No appointments, no lessons until after new year! Phew!

I had my appointment yesterday with the consultant. At last! We had to wait quite a bit, but not as much as I expected. All in all that's ok. 

On the other hand the appointment itself was very fast! But I did discuss everything I wanted to. 
So, he agreed on continuing my treatment of aspirin and. Lovenox (wich is called Clexane here, but same thing really) until I'm 36 weeks. He said he preferred to be on the safe side and that there was no risk in continuing. What a relief! (Now I'm just wondering why at the RMC they told me that they wouldnt give me any treatment at all??). 
Home birth: he said we can't really take a decision right now and we still got time for that. He wants to see how the pregnancy is going first, and if all is fine I could have the all clear. So I still have hopes, but I'm not going to set my heart on a homebirth, just in case it doesnt happen. 
About my last scan: in his own words "the baby has larger kidneys than what they would have hoped, but still in normal range", so they want to check it next time. 
He booked my GTT too, and asked me to come back in 3 weeks time, after the scan. 

So this time I have all my appointments booked, no need to chase them! I even asked the receptionist to print them all for me, just in case.


----------



## mowat

Happy holidays from me and Huey, Dewey and Louie!


----------



## StillPraying

Mowat that is especially hilarious since my DD is watching Mickeys Once Upon a Christmas lol


----------



## mowat

Hope everyone had a great holiday! I'm still struggling trying to fight a cold I've had for over 3 weeks. Ultrasound on Wednesday!


----------



## Button#

My DS has had a bad cold so not getting much sleep at the moment as he's very clingy to me. Me and OH have also got it now. Hoping we're all better by Monday as that's when OH is back at work. Baby has been very kicky.

Good luck for your scan Mowat!


----------



## aknqtpie

Both DH and I have been dealing with a cold since last week. We are on the tail end of it... *I hope!*


----------



## Munchkin30

My dd has a horrid cough and a temp of 38.4 tonight :( she's very jolly but tried to go to bed before dinner. Watching Diego now but off her food :(


----------



## Button#

Forget countdown to baby coming, I think we're all counting down to end of cold season!

It's v day for me!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

We just finished with colds. Ds2 missed his fun swimming session because of it. He was so sad. But I did not want to risk it getting worse. He was caughing really badly. Now it's all gone, so I hope it will for all of you and you lil ones. 

It's V day for me too Button (according to the scan), but not yet according to lmp.


----------



## Munchkin30

Hurrah for v day!! I've officially moved into third tri as of yeserday. Can't believe it. I did a count up of my cloth nappies today and I've got 50 not including muslins etc. Lots of birth to potty but but only about ten teeny ones. I didn't cloth nappy my dd til she was about 18 months so no idea about the early stages!!


----------



## aknqtpie

V day for me as well :) I can't believe that I have anywhere from 14-18 weeks left!!!


----------



## mowat

Oh my goodness---how did we get so far so fast! Happy V day! Happy 3rd trimester! Holy cow.

Scan tomorrow!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Yes!!!
Exactly what I thought akn! Roughly same time left here. The first 14-16 weeks were dragging on with wobbles and sickness, and now that's all that's left. 
I have my nappies too from ds2. I need to buy new covers though, and a few all in ones for when going out would make life easier. I need to wash and dry them.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Oh and I'll be thinking of you. Mowat for tomorrow. Keep us posted. 
Mine is Friday! It's going to be the first scan that dh will attend. I'm so hoping we'll get to know the gender! I want to start sorting out clothes and all! I also hope that the kidney issue they wrote on my notes last time was just nothing to worry about.


----------



## Button#

Yay for the other v day ladies and congrats on third tri munchkin.


----------



## aknqtpie

I have a bag of baby clothes I need to wash and get packed up for moving. I think I am going to go buy a big tote to start putting stuff in, that way I know where it is, incase I need to get into it early. 

Any big plans for New Years?


----------



## Button#

We're actually away for New Years. It gets pretty noise around our area with parties so we're holed up in a converted barn in the middle of nowhere. Getting an early night as we're all ill and I'm a bit bah humbug about New Years eve.


----------



## Munchkin30

Happy new year ladies!! I ended up in the hospital this evening cos I was really worried about reduced movements. They were lovely though, really reassuring and didn't make me feel silly for going in at all.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hope everyone is having a good time! 2015 is rainbow year for us! And I wish rainbow year too for the girls who left this thread too early. :hugs: to all of you

Munchkin: you were right to go and get checked out, we never know. Usually hospital are quite understanding when we come in with a worry and they are relieved too that everything is ok. 
At least you can start 2015 with peace of mind.


----------



## Button#

Happy new year ladies.

Glad everything's ok Munchkin.


----------



## mowat

Glad you're okay Munchkin. Great to get that reassurance!

Scan went well yesterday with one baby measuring right on and the other a week ahead. It's been so long since I started a new year with good news! Hoping 2015 will be a good year for everyone.


----------



## Button#

Glad your scan went well Mowat and your babies are behaving themselves


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Yay for a great scan. Your babies are doing so well!


----------



## aknqtpie

Happy New Years ladies!

Munchkin - Glad everything is okay! I don't blame you for going in. 

Mowat - Glad your scan went well. 


Ladies - When did you go and tour the L&D department at your hospital? I am thinking I need to go soon.


----------



## Button#

Mine was part of my antenatal classes. I went at 37 weeks I think.


----------



## aknqtpie

I talked to my doctor today on when she thought would be a good time to go, she said after my next visit (28wks).. the hospital is finishing up a bunch of renovations as well.. 

Did my glucose 1hr test today... hopefully I pass!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I can't believe I forgot to give an update girls!! How terrible am I, huh?

Had my scan today. All is well, thank God. Baby's kidneys are still a bit on the higher end of normal, but the tech was not really worried about it. She said it could be due to the fact that baby is breech and it can make the kidneys more dilated. She still booked me in for a follow up scan at 34 weeks. 

And... Look at my ticker! ------------>


----------



## Munchkin30

Erm looking pretty :pink: there ummi :happydance:


----------



## aknqtpie

Weren't you team yellow??? Did you decide to change your mind?


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I was yellow against my own free will! Lol! She had her legs crossed at the first scan and wouldn't move an inch. She started the same today but the proding and poking woke her up and then we could see properly!


----------



## StillPraying

Happy New Year ladies :hugs: Hope you all had lovely holidays :flower:

I see my home isn't the only one the cold viruses visited! Thank God for benadryl or idk what I would have done :dohh:

Munchkin I'm glad you were able to get the reassurance you needed. I did the same thing last night because I've had burning back pain and cramping for about a week now:wacko: The Dr did make me feel a little silly, so I'm glad yours didnt! Better safe than sorry! :thumbup:

Mowat glad your scan went well! Youre being induced early, right?

Ummi my tablet won't show me your ticket for some reason but I'm guessing team :pink:??? 

Akn they have us schedule a tour anywhere in third tri, which they count as 28 weeks and over :)

Yay for everyone (I think?) Reaching V-day!!:happydance: I know Munchkin posted a thread on it but when is everyone considering themselves 3rd Trimester? My hospital says 28 weeks:shrug:

My DD had oralready surgery Monday:cry: it was awful and I cried like all day. It's so scary and even scarier when they're so little! :nope:


----------



## aknqtpie

Ahh okay! Well welcome to team pink Ummi! :) 

I think 27-28 weeks is considered 3rd tri? I know it is every 13.3 weeks is a trimester.. so I guess 27 weeks?


----------



## mowat

Congrats on team pink Ummi!

I'm not sure what my labour plan will be STillpraying. I have an appointment with the obstetrician at the end of January. Pretty sure he'll push for a c-section, but I'm not going to go along with that. One of my doctors said they'd induce at 37 weeks if I haven't gone naturally. Feels so close!


----------



## Munchkin30

Sorry still about your dd :( horrid seeing them ill. Why did she have to have it? I've been calling 27 weeks third tri basically because that's what it is on B and B!! 

Ummi I'm so happy for your :pink: news!! Does that mean you've got to buy loads of girly stuff now?!? Have you told the boys??? 

I never had a tour of the hospital last time because I was so determined to go to the midwife led centre. In the end it didn't matter though. We know how to get to labour and delivery so I don't think I'll bother!! 

My dd's had lots of high temps recently and a bad cough, horrid to see her ill :( and we've had too much family stuff going on, seen loads of my sis and her partner and their 1 and 2 year olds. They're really hectic but I live them but oh is understandably ready for a break!! I think we'll both be happy to get back to normal next week. 

Mowat that does seem soon! I'm sort of assuming I'll get to 42 weeks again with this one, it'll probably surprise me early though.

I've got the first growth scan on Tuesday and final cardiac scan on Wednesday. Baby has been kicking about lots more so feeling better but still convinced something bad will show up at the scans!!


----------



## Munchkin30

By the way ummi I've put your :pink: news on the front page :) :happydance:


----------



## Button#

Yay for team pink Ummi! Funny how all three of us 21st ladies are expecting girls!

That can't have been nice for you Stillpraying or your DD. 

I'm counting third tri at 27 weeks because I'm pretty sure that's what they go with here. Can't believe we're so close to us all being in third tri!

By the way I've decided I hate all maternity bras. I'm wearing my nursing bras at the moment from when I was feeding DS but they look a bit tatty so I went shopping to see if I could get new ones and just ended up in a strop. Baby is sat so high up that the band under the bust just ends wedged right in and is so uncomfortable. I ended up really out of breath after a few shops.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Still: :hugs: to you and your DD. Not nice, but I hope she recovers very soon. 

Your right Button, 21st of April is going to be a girly day. I wonder what will actually be the date??

2nd is passing so quickly, much quicker than first tri! And then we'll be soooo big in 3rd tri! 

Ds2 was in the scan room with us, he understood straight away when she said it was a girl. So as soon as we left the scan room he ran to his brother who stayed in the waiting room and told him the news. They are quite happy because she won't play with their transformers! Lol! Ds1 is already worried about where she is going to sleep when she's 5 yo! (We're in a 2 bedroom house, but the room in the attic is divided in 2, so both boys have they're own space). Silly boy! Both boys came up the other with some baby names, but all boys names, none girls! 
Dh is really happy about it too. He's been a bit crazy about it all day yesterday!


----------



## Munchkin30

Yay I bet all your boys are excited :) not sure about her not playing with the transformers though, I think they'll be in for a surprise!! I am biased but I love love love having a little girl. 
I'm so tired today. I keep waking before 5 and it's killing me. I have no idea why, I get up for the loo and a drink of water and then I can't get back to sleep but I feel like I could spend all day in bed. Yawn!!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Yes, I know, transformers were some of my favourite toys. I so much wanted to ask my parents to buy me some, but never dared to!
But I thought best not to tell them now that she might very well like those too! Haha!

I know what you mean about being so tired. I'm always tired too. I can't sleep in the evening because I have to go to the loo every 1/2 hour, sometimes even every 1/4 of an hour. And then I can sleep a bit better because I 'only' wake up every 1 hr 1/2, it's not so bad. But I end up knackered all day long. Ms has been back too for the past couple of week, and I'm being very sick. But I'm ok, trying to convince myself that it can't be worst than 1st tri!


----------



## Button#

We're home after our holiday! Nice to get away but so nice to be back. I'm hoping DS starts sleeping better now he's in his bed. He's been up 2-3 times a night while we've been away and started wanting to come in our bed which he hasn't done since he was about 14 months old.


----------



## mowat

I'm having sleeping problems here too---doesn't help that I've had a cold for 4 weeks. poor DH has been sleeping on the couch for weeks. When I'm not up coughing, I'm up rolling around trying to get comfortable.


----------



## aknqtpie

My DH is about to start sleeping on the couch I think.. He says I take up too much of the bed when he is trying to come to sleep. As much as I like having the space, I sleep better when he's in bed with me.. so I hope he doesn't move to the couch!


----------



## mowat

I still have to share the bed with the cat so it's not great. Cat doesn't complain if I snore though!

I know what you mean about bras Button. I tried to switch to one without underwire and it just makes me ache in my upper rib area. I switched back to my regular one today and I'm much better. I really need to get to the bra store but I'm not wanting to spend the money right now. I had horrible pain in my upper ribs with DS---I think some of it was from the bras.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I literally stopped wearing bras when I'm at home! I feel so much better! My boobs get quite sore since I'm pregnant when I wear one. The ones thta I wear though are not maternity bras, but they are quite good and don't hurt with the underwire. It's just the soreness that is uncomfortable.


----------



## mowat

Got a new bra---wish me luck!


----------



## Munchkin30

lol!! I'm still squishing myself into pre preg bras :( my nursing bras from my dd are so saggy I'll have go chuck them out and buy new I think :( my rib cage has expanded hugely too so the normal bras I'm wearing will be stretched and ruined too!

I've got my first growth scan today. Really hope baby's doing well. Can't say I'm not nervous!


----------



## Button#

Good luck with the new bra Mowat! 

More good luck to you munchkin for your growth scan.

Anyone else considering selling their first born? Mine is being such a pickle! I'm having trouble sleeping anyway and then he was up twice last night.


----------



## Munchkin30

:haha: button! I'm afraid I'm not currently in the market for one of those. Try eBay? Freecycle?!?


----------



## Button#

I can just imagine the EBay ad! I don't think I'll get much for him.

25 weeks today, not quite sure where the time has gone! Off to ikea on Friday to look at cots which is a bit scary.


----------



## Munchkin30

Eek! Yes I'm getting a bit twitchy about the nursery / dumping ground now! Just had my growth scan, waiting for consultant now but looks like baby is a good size and head very down and back on my tummy. Hope it's like that in another 12 weeks ;) maybe this mornings yoga for it into a nice position!!


----------



## Button#

Glad your growth scan went well. You'll have to remember what positions you did nearer the time and do the run up to your due date.


----------



## Munchkin30

Yeah it was a DVD, I'll be doing it every day!! At least it looks like baby knows how to get there!! And my placenta is nicely out of the way now too x


----------



## mowat

Congrats on the scan Munchkin!

Maybe we could trade kids Button? Mine is pretty good with other people but he's like an annoying teenager with us (he's only 5). Jealous if Ikea! WE live in the middle of nowhere (really).


----------



## Button#

I'm up for that Mowat! Although I'll pass on the twins when they get here. The thought of three against one scares me!

Munchkin you're so good, I had a dvd from my pregnancy with DS and it's still in the plastic wrapping! I am doing classes on Saturdays though.


----------



## aknqtpie

We don't have an Ikea in Alaska.. so I am SOL on any Ikea goodies. We are going to start looking at houses in a couple weeks, so the nursery thing isn't figured out yet.. but she will be sleeping with us for a bit anyways. 

Are any of you bringing your own delivery gowns to the hospital/birthing center?


----------



## Munchkin30

Yeah last time I bought some cheap nighties from the supermarket a couple of sizes too big and they worked well. Cool stroppy ones are best! I'm hoping for a waterbirth so I reckon I need some cheap big vests too. Although there'll be no dignity by then anyway so I might as well be naked! I also bought a light weight dressing gown in a bigger size for post birth, that worked well cos hospitals are stupidly hot!!


----------



## aknqtpie

That's not a bad idea. I was looking online, and they were just way more than I really wanted to spend on anything.


----------



## Munchkin30

Yeah and honestly once youre in the middle of it you wont care of you're butt naked or in a batman outfit!! And whatever you wear will get bloody and minging and gross.


----------



## Button#

I bought cheap nighties as well from primark last time. I stripped off completely to go in the birthing pool and stayed naked even when I was out of the pool. I think I was a bit stroppy when they wanted me to put a nightie and a dressing gown on to transfer to the labour and delivery floor from the birth centre.


----------



## aknqtpie

I think I need to get a superman shirt with a cape for delivery.. :haha: 

Called and made an appointment with a pediatrician for next month.


----------



## mowat

I forgot you were in Alaska aknqtpie. You understand my (shopping) pain then.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Alaska! Wow! I don't know why, but I could have sworn you were in the uk!


----------



## Button#

aknqtpie said:


> I think I need to get a superman shirt with a cape for delivery.. :haha

You so should!


----------



## aknqtpie

AK &#8230; UK .. only a letter off :) We are slowly starting to get more box stores&#8230; Both Cabelas and Bass Pro Shop opened up here last year :) But I think it will be a while before Ikea comes up here&#8230;. 

The crappy thing is.. half the companies won't ship up here, and if they do, they charge twice as much for shipping. It's ridiculous.


----------



## mowat

You've got a lot more stores than we do! Yes, shipping here is ridiculous too. We always buy a lot of clothes when we down south, but it's hard to bring back things like furniture.


----------



## aknqtpie

Whenever I'm in Seattle I do the same. Where are you at again?


----------



## StillPraying

Hello ladies :hugs:

How is the new bra treating you Mowat? I knew there weren't a lot of stores in AK but I had no idea about not being able to have things shipped to you! That would drive me crazy!:growlmad: 

Munchkin I'm pretty sure my nursing bras from DD are the same:nope: going to have to suck it up and buy new ones. I found some pretty cheap ones at Target so I bought some in random sizes because Lord knows they change so much between now and after engorgement. :wacko:Are you doing a prenatal yoga? I've been doing regular yoga and next week I'm starting prenatal pilates.
Yay for a good scan! I'm sure that it was comforting for you to see everything is going the way it should :thumbup:


Button I love Ikea! 

Akn I didn't bring any with my DD but I will this time. The hospital gown is fine for birthing but afterwards I want something else. Probably some cheap ones from Walmart lol Totally cracked up picturing someone giving birth in a batman costume! :haha: I love cabelas & bass pro!!

AFM we get the keys to our new house tomorrow! !!!!


----------



## Button#

Yay Stillpraying that is exciting!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Yay for the new house still!

I still got my bras from ds2, but like you girls, I'll have to buy new have. I'll buy night nursing bras first, and then get fitted for day ones when baby comes. I've got 2 breastfeeding vests that are just amazing though. Shape hasn't changed an inch. And I got them for free. I came across some start up company that was asking people to try their new stuff and give their thoughts about it in exchange!


----------



## aknqtpie

Woohoo on the new house!!! 

If I end up finding a cheap superman shirt and wearing it, I will make sure I snap a selfie for all you ladies :) 

I do prenatal yoga... LOVE IT. I wish they had prenatal palates here.


----------



## Button#

I've got my prenatal yoga tomorrow, haven't done it for a couple of weeks and I really need it.

Ikea trip was a success, DS had a brilliant time and I picked a cot, mattress and baby gym for baby which I've ordered as we don't have a car. I only have a few bits to get now.

I was really annoyed though as some plates I ordered were left outside my door and they were broken.


----------



## aknqtpie

Hopefully the company has insurance on them, i had that happen once, and they were going to replace them, but I never followed through... It was two bowls out of a big set of dishes.


----------



## mowat

I'm in the Yukon aknqtpie. We're even worse off for stores than you guys!

New bra isn't quite as wonderful as I had hoped. Boo! Did some googling and some people are claiming you can wear underwire the whole time so I'm going to try and find something I have that fits a bit better for now. I had the same problem in my first pregnancy and I think some of the pain is just not going to go away. Pretty sure my babies sit high and with large breasts I just get horrible pain right across my upper ribs. The only thing that helps is going bra-less and lounging on the couch!

We're getting the keys for our new house today too! Just waiting for the realtor now---of course she's late!


----------



## StillPraying

Hi ladies. In hospital now. Came in as I had diarrhea and vomiting yesterday evening, then couldn't sleep as my insides felt like they were being ripped out. They put me on the monitors and I was having contractions 1min apart, a fingertip dialated. They put me on fluids and monitors for 2 hrs, then did an exam and took samples. Still only a fingertip dialated but contractions have not stopped just slowed down. Being discharged soon I hope :(


----------



## Button#

I hope the contractions stop soon and everything is ok with baby. Thinking of you


----------



## Munchkin30

Bless you. So sorry to hear that :( Are they saying it's the diarrhoea triggering contractions? Glad they're slowing down but make sure they don't let you out til they're sture you're no longer in labour. Scary. Massive :hugs:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I'm sorry Still. I hope it stops soon and you can go home and relax. I too was wondering if it was the sickness and diarrhoea causing them? Will be thinking of you. Keep us posted when you can. xx


----------



## aknqtpie

Hopefully they can get everything slowed down StillP. Keeping you guys in my thoughts and prayers today!! 


Mowat - I am still using an underwire bra. My boobs are too big, that when I tried one with no underwire, I felt like I had no support. So I just ordered the right size from Victoria Secrets, only ordered a couple, and they have workd out great.


----------



## mowat

THinking of you Still!


----------



## StillPraying

Hi ladies.
My contractions were a minute apart. They gave me an IV and flooded my body with fluids. They slowed the contractions down enough to prevent me from dilating thankfully. They think I may have had a little bug with the vomiting/diarrhea and it dehydrated me. Then with all of the moving I was doing I just overdid it and my body tried to go into labor. Still having some pretty strong Braxton Hicks (I guess that's what they are now since they don't stay consistent?) But nowhere near what they were. I'm really thinking this little one is not planning on staying in there all the way to April! 
Thank you for your support!!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Still! I was keeping an eye on the thread for an update. Thank God it has stopped. Take it easy hun. Lots and lots of rest. Have you got anyone to help with the move? I hope the doctors are keeping a good eye on you. xx


----------



## aknqtpie

So glad they got it to stop! Take it easy and take care of yourself. Hopefully baby girl decides to stay and bake a little longer!!!


----------



## Button#

Take care of yourself Still. Must have been scary, I'm glad they managed to stop dilation.


----------



## aknqtpie

Found out today I am anemic. I guess this is why I have been so tired. But the good news is.. I think I passed my glucose test.. since the packet I got in the mail was only for anemia.


----------



## Button#

I was anaemic with DS but they got me straight on supplements and I was fine in plenty of time for labour so hopefully you should feel better reasonably quickly.


----------



## aknqtpie

I am only about 2% out of the normal range.. so hoping by increasing iron rich foods in my diet will bring it back up. I don't want to have to take supplements.. I have a hard enough time as it is taking my prenatals. 

A friend of mine is a pediatric dietician.. so she just sent me a bunch of information on iron rich foods... so I made a list and am gonna run to the store on my lunch.


----------



## Button#

Make sure you get plenty of vit c to help with absorption.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Supplements should do the trick. There is a water here that is called spatone. It is naturally so rich in iron, they sell it in little sachets and really helps. I don't know if you've got something like that where you are. 

I received my first parcel of baby clothes today. I'm so excited! They're the ones from eBay but I should soon receive what I ordered on sales. It starts to feel a bit more real this time. 

I had another appt on Monday with the consultant, it all went well. He actually discharged me from his care to the midwives and gave me the green light for my home birth! I called my mw friend and she is going to arrange to visit me and hopefully if she is on duty when I give birth, she'll be there with me.


----------



## aknqtpie

I have OJ on my list, and have vitamin C at the house too. 

You should post pictures of your clothes you got :)


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Will try and post the eBay listing they're from.


----------



## Button#

That's great you're allowed a home birth Ummi. I hope our babies behave and we both get to deliver at home.


----------



## Munchkin30

I've just had the call to say I'm anaemic too. I had just the same at this gestation with my dd. Those tablets are awful though, I remember being hideously constipated. Boo!!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I hate the tablets too. You should try spatone with orange juice. Works wonder.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

And it doesn't make you constipated. 

Button: I hope so too. I'll still prepare a hospital bag in case... We never know what might happen.


----------



## Munchkin30

Yes I take the spatone too. Not as religiously as I should though obviously!! I think I need to get levels up before labour so will take the tablets and put up with the black poo!!


----------



## Button#

Ummi2boyz said:


> And it doesn't make you constipated.
> 
> Button: I hope so too. I'll still prepare a hospital bag in case... We never know what might happen.

Definitely, also handy to have all the stuff for labour in one place anyway.


----------



## aknqtpie

I don't think I could do a home birth. Kudos to those ladies that are going that route! My cousin is doing it too. 

Someone was telling my birth class that their friend had the cops called on them because she was screaming so loud, that the neighbors were concerned.. lol


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Well, it seems it won't happen for me once again. My address is out of the hospital catchment. My gp is in, so that's why I can go to that hospital, but they can't come to me! My mw friend just texted me. Gutted once again. :(
I need to find a way around that. 
I'm already hyper emotional, so this is not helping.


----------



## aknqtpie

:( Sorry Ummi


----------



## Button#

Can you not switch to whatever hospital whose catchment you are in?


----------



## Munchkin30

Sorry ummi that seems so silly :( yeah maybe try a different hospital?? Although I agree I couldn't do a home birth!! I've been thinking lots about what to do with my dd when I go into labour though. Her grandparents will come and stay but I want her to be the first to see the baby and know what it is and make if really special for her. I think I'll also want to get home to her ASAP but I also will need to take it easy and be looked after a bit whereas if I come home I know oh will expect me to be up to speed straight away!! Men!! Any ideas??


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Button: I just checked and the hospital that cares for our area is way too far for us. I would be worried if I had to be transfered. I'll stick to the one closer (really 5 min by car, 15 min by bus!), I gave birth to ds2 there and it was great. But I just didn't feel like even going to hospital this time, I wanted to be cosy. Iykwim. I just hate being stopped by administrative stuff. If it was medical, I'd have understood. I'm going to try not to have a tantrum about it.


----------



## aknqtpie

How is it that the hospital closer to you isn't the one that you can do the home birth through? That makes no sense...


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I know... :(
I guess they don't work by distance and that it's because it's not the same borough. I'm just in between 3 boroughs, right at the limits of each ones. To top it all up, it's not considered London anymore, it's Essex. But way much closer to London! Silly administration thing hey!
Anyway, I'll chase it up just in case, but not going to set my hopes to high.


----------



## Button#

I'm in the same situation regarding hospitals. There are two that are closer to me than the one that covers my borough including the one that I had DS in. I'm low risk though and I figure if the midwives don't have a problem with the transfer time then I'll trust their judgement. My area are very pro home birth and I think that makes a big difference as I know a few women who have had home births so it doesn't seem scary. I feel the same way as Ummi, I just want to be comfy at home and also I don't have to worry about DS.

Munchkin I think if your OH expects you to get on with things you're just going to have to remind him to do them instead. It's not like housework is important at that time anyway.


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks button. I'm not usually that stressy about housework but if know before I had my dd I was obsessively cleaning for weeks!! And I got 2 nights in hospital when I just are and ate and ate and when I'm sleep deprived things seem more important so I know I'll need a clean tidy house and some good food for a bit! Might try and get a cleaner in for the first couple of weeks who can do washing too and pre cook meals for the freezer. With dd loads of people brought casseroles and hearty food and ohs parents brought cream cakes practically every day after I told them I needed sweet creamy stuff to make my milk taste nice ;) Will try and encourage that I think!! OH is ace with dd but when he has her on his own the house is a total disaster. He's also self employed. He took time off when dd was born but he works at home too so there's always more important stuff to do than cleaning!!


----------



## Button#

Getting a cleaner is a good plan. My friend got one when she had her second. It just frees up a bit of time for you to spend with your children. My OH is also self employed, maybe ask him to set times to deal with work stuff so it doesn't leak into the time you need him. It's tough because they don't get that paternity leave so I think you need to both be stricter about how long he is going to be 'off work' but maybe say he has an hour a day to check emails and respond etc.


----------



## Munchkin30

Good idea button. Glad you understand!! My 2 brothers in law both have 'normal' jobs and when they're at home they're at home. I wouldn't want oh to change his job at all but I do sometimes get a bit jealous!!


----------



## Button#

I had to have a word with my OH recently because he was doing a lot of work in the evenings and as I told him this is the last few months where we will have our evenings together uninterrupted and when baby shows up he's going to wear himself out if he keeps on going to bed late.


----------



## Munchkin30

Yeah I don't think oh has quite worked out we'll have 2!! And he duesnt remember what it was like with dd, plus he slept through every night. He sleeps like the dead!! 
I've been trying to take these silly iron tablets on an empty stomach like they say but it's just making me feel sick :( but on a positive note, we've finally started sorting the nursery!! It was ohs tip of an pffice, wish I'd taken a before photo!!


----------



## Munchkin30




----------



## Munchkin30




----------



## aknqtpie

Aww.. love the nursery pictures! I won't have a nursery set up until we move :( Oh well. 

I have been trying to increase my iron intake, but I am thinking that the iron supplements might just be easier.


----------



## Button#

That's lovely, I really like the elephant wallpaper. 

No nursery for me either, she'll be in with me then she'll go in with DS.


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks. Yeah to be fair baby won't be in there til at least September anyway and my sisters dd will sleep in there until then when they come. It's more about having all the baby stuff organised and somewhere to dress/change baby. It might also be in there for the odd nap so dd doesn't wake it up!!


----------



## Munchkin30

The children's rooms here are both teeny but it means we get to keep 2 double guest rooms! They only sleep in there anyway cos we've got a big playroom downstairs. It'll be more of an issue when they're older and want to spend more time in their rooms but we'll have probably moved by then anyway!!


----------



## Button#

Yeah I really should organise the baby's stuff, with DS I think I had it all set up by now but I'm being really slow about it this time. I want to keep my guest room as well if possible so I'm hoping they'll go in together for a few years at least.


----------



## aknqtpie

I am waiting until be buy a house to start setting stuff up lol. It's making me a bit batty that I don't have a place for her right now.


----------



## Munchkin30

I don't think I starting getting baby stuff together til after 34 weeks with my dd when I went on mat leave. But this time I've already got all the stuff and the furniture came out of my dd's room so it seemed silly not to unpack!!


----------



## StillPraying

Akn I was also anemic with DD and had to take Iron supplements. Munchkin is so right, it definitely causes awful constipation! Be sure to eat lots of fiber-rich foods if you do decide to go the supplement route. 
I could not stop laughing about the lady that had the cops called for screaming during a home-birth. can you imagine?? I'd be mortified! :haha:

Ummi glad your appointment went well, so sorry you're having the issue with catchment, that's very disappointing!:hugs: Hopefully you can find a way around it. I totally understand just wanting to stay cozy. When I went into labor with DD, they left me in this tiny BRIGHT pink room for about 2 hours waiting for my contractions to get closer together. This time I will stay home as long as I possibly can to avoid all of that crap. 

Munchkin I've been thinking the same way with DD. I have loads of people that are willing to care for her but I want her to feel included so I'm trying to figure out the best way to plan it. I love your little nursery! Very jealous. Our new house has 2 extra bedrooms so I'm putting the girls clothes and beds in one and toys/guest bed in the other. But of course she'll be in our room for a while anyway. I think getting someone to come clean/pre-cook is genius! I would love to be able to do that!

Thinking since I already had one scare with preterm labor I'll go ahead and have my hospital bag ready:shrug: You never know right? What do you ladies plan on putting in your bag? Had my glucose test this AM. The drink wasn't too bad unlike with DD, but man did it make me feel yucky:growlmad: Have my check-up at 340 so hopefully all is well:thumbup:


----------



## Munchkin30

Glad you're doing ok StillPraying and feeling a bit better. It's hardworking out what to do for the best isn't it? And mummy guilt is a killer! We have sorted the nursery using dd's bedroom furniture but her furniture only arrived today and it's stuck at my neighbours because he wouldn't let me carry it and he was working and my oh is away for the weekend :( so her and all get stuff have been living in a pile in the spare room for a week cos we were decorating and I feel awful that baby stuff is sorted and she's been kicked out of her room!! Hmm I'm sure we'll get the balance in time but I think being a mum of 2 will be a steep learning curve.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Yes, going from 1 to 2 is a huge step, but at the same time feels so natural. I'm more worried about going from 2 to 3 now!
Poor ds1, he was not allowed inside the maternity ward when I had ds2 because there was the swine flu around, and it was temporary hospital policy. He was so disappointed. That's also why I'd rather a home birth, so even if they go to my friend while I'm in labour, they can come back within an hour of the baby being born, or next morning if it happens in the middle of the night. 

Munchkin: that's a lovely nursery. Don't worry, I'm sure your dd will love her new bedroom and it is all going to worth her patience. 

Still: preparing your maternity bag may be a good idea, but tell this little miss that she has to bake a little longer in there!! 

Afm: I think I am a baby clothes shopoholic!! Wednesday, I received my second eBay parcel, and today my BHS parcel. Oh my I just love it!! Also my friend just gave me a big bag of clothes, uk and French ones. So baby has everything she'll need until she's a year old. Then I told dh that she still needed some newborn clothes and he was like 'can't this wait a week?', but then when he saw the ones I received, he loved them so much that he said 'make an order tonight' haha!
If you're in the uk, I can't recommend enough the website La Redoute. It's French, and I really really love what they do. It may be a bit expensive, but it's really good quality clothes, and sales are soooooo worth it! (Promise, I don't work for them! Haha!)


----------



## StillPraying

Couldn't resist buying this!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150104_204229.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## aknqtpie

I guess the person that met the cops at the door just said "oh she's in labor and it's a home birth".. and the cops took her word for it and left. Didn't even ask for confirmation. Oh well. 

Ummi/StillP - I am trying my best not to be a shopoholic... Zulily is so addicting! 

I will be packing my bag in March. The last birth class has us all bring our hospital bags in to show off.. and my last class is march 3rd or 10th? I can't remember lol. So I will pack it for that, then probably not unpack it. We will be working on packing to move anyways, so it's not a bad thing. 

I still need to figure out what her homecoming outfit will be. I am planning on having a plan A (newborn size) and plan B (0-3 month) just in case she is a bigger baby. DH was a 9lber and 23" long... I was normal sized..


----------



## Munchkin30

Ummi I'm sure you'll be fine! I'd live 3 (I say that as a mum of one :haha:) but oh had drawn the line at 2 and after all this stress I don't blame him really. I see why you'd want a home birth, I'd just be too terrified. Last time I hated the early labour but at gone but once I was in hospital with drugs and people making sure all was ok I relaxed a lot. I'm just a massive worrier!! Yay for your oh getting into baby clothes. Mine has no interest at all!! I'm slightly obsessed with vertbaudet which I think is part of la redoute. They keep sendings discount vouchers to keep me hooked!! I haven't bought any clothes for this one yet but my sis has brought up all the 'family' baby clothes that went from my dd to her son and then her daughter so we'll see what's still wearable and what else we need.

Akn quick warning about the going home outfit. Have a couple of sets of each in case of poo or vom explosions, and be prepared to just bring it home in a baby grow!! We were so rushed getting out and dd was cluster feeding it wasn't a lovely relaxed homecoming at all. And oh had a massive tantrum about the car seat and cos we were rushing so much I was bleeding really heavily. I *think* dd came home in her coming home outfit but I'm not sure!! 
Also one of the copies didn't make it to our last birth class because they'd had their baby the night before 3 weeks and one day early!!


----------



## Munchkin30

Still - that is gorgeous. So exciting!! How are you feeling now? X


----------



## Button#

I hope your check up went ok Still. That is so cute!

Haven't really thought about what to have in my bag yet. I'll put bags together just incase I have to be transferred and also so I know where everything is. The only thing I know I'm putting in is lots of babygros and vests because I think I went through about 10 in 2 days with DS! Other than that just snacks, toiletries, something to wear in labour and after and a clean outfit to come home in.


----------



## Munchkin30

Yes button I remember having to send oh home for vests and babygrows when I was in hospital and trying to explain the difference. He got v confused with the long sleeved vests! What was happening to them all?!? Not sure I want to remember!! I was only in 2 nights and I must have taken a million in!! Still trying to decide if I'm brave eviugh to do cloth from birth or not. Remembering poosplosions is putting me off a bit ;)


----------



## Button#

Ooh yes I remember DS projectile pooing all over OHs white t shirt when he was about a week old! Hopefully we'll be a bit more practised in making sure nappies are on right this time and I'm hoping that because I'm having a girl this time she'll have less of a wee range than DS!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Munchkin: with dh it's the other way round! When I was upset because of the homebirth thing, dh said to me "that's all right, you'll have it for next baby!" I was like "mmm..." I didn't say much, went to do a bit of tidying up and then came back realising what he had said: "hey! That's not you puking almost everyday! That's not you stabbing your belly every night with needles and swallowing all this pills (forgot to talk about the we put down there too!)!!!"


----------



## hopingwaiting

I haven't wrote in awhile so just wanted to let everyone know I'm still hanging in here. Been busy with holidays, baby shower, failing my glucose test, getting rear ended (we are ok) and now my boob leaked for the 1st time last night. Logans very active and loves to have one foot in each rib at all times. Hope everyone else is doing good. I haven't been on in so long I don't know where I left off reading in the thread.


----------



## Button#

Hi hoping, nice to hear from you and glad you're ok.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

So nice to hear from you Hoping! Glad to know everything is ok. Come on here more often if you can, we like to hear from you.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Girls, I wanted to let you know that there is fantastic lady here on b&b who just started her own baby clothes business. She sews very nice pants, very original. She's got a fb it's called Cheeky Monsters. She is based in Canada, so delivers all over the country. She can deliver to the us, depending on the p&p you can afford. She doesn't do Europe unfortunately for me :(. The p&p is way too expensive from Canada. I love what she does, it is worth having a look at her collection at least. (I've 'known' her on b&b since. I joined a ttcal group discussion after my first loss in 2012).


----------



## StillPraying

Good Morning Ladies:hi: Are we all in third Tri now?

Munchkin I agree, mommy-guilt truly is the worst. I'm so terrified of her feeling left out or replaced or something:nope: I've always said I wanted more than 2 but this pregnancy has been so hard on me I'm not so sure I will have more:shrug: I admire you for wanting to do cloth diapers! I'd love to try, but being dual active military it just isn't practical for us.

Ummi shopping for baby girl clothes is the best but I'm probably biased :winkwink: I'm not too worried on the hospital bag since I can literally walk to the hospital from my house lol Hahaha at your DH, how many does he want to have? I wonder what the shipping would cost to where I am...hmm...lol 

AKN I'm not even bothering with a homecoming outfit this time. With my DD the entire time she was in the hospital she was in their newborn tshirts and a diaper all swaddled. Clothes were just unnecessary. lol We plan on bringing footie pjs (we call them sleepers IDK about other places lol) in 3 different sizes to bring her home in. :thumbup: 

Hoping! So nice to hear from you:hugs: Glad you're still hanging in there. Did you retake your glucose test yet? Hope you had a lovely shower and got some great gifts:winkwink: Katie also likes to put her feet in my ribs, I totally feel ya on that lol

AFM, been having never ending Braxton hicks it seems and lots of soft stool (sorry TMI:blush:) Hoping it doesn't mean anything. Appointment went well, haven't heard anything on my glucose test so I'm hoping that means Im good lol Actually went baby shopping for the first time this pregnancy:happydance: We got some binkies, a new swing, mesh cradle bumpers, cradle sheets, and receiving blankets:cloud9:


----------



## Munchkin30

Hi still! Glad you're ok. Yes I'm hoping we'll be ok. I'll be off work for at least the first year and we'll have a cleaner and dd will be in nursery a couple of days too. Not sure it'll work in hospital so I'll probably buy 1 pack of disposables but take cloth in anyway. 
I've been getting loads of braxton hicks too and my bowels are a disaster! I'm either totally constipated or the other way (tmi!) the iron tablets are making it even worse. I'm drinking loads of water and taking a tiny dose of lactulose once a day to combat it but it's not fun :( all the baby clothes came back from my sis at the weekend and I've got 3 bin bags of nappies from freecycle to sort through today so wish me luck!!


----------



## Button#

Ouch, I've been getting pelvic and hip pain last couple of days. Is anyone else getting it? Really trying to be careful about lifting DS but he's getting tired because he keeps waking up at night. Got a feeling the next 3 months are not going to be fun!

I think we are all in third tri now Still. Glad you had fun baby shopping.

Munchkin you're going to be busy today with all that lot to go through!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Yes still, I think we're all in 3rd tri. Just realised it yesterday. I told dh I was in 3rd tri, he said "what is that?" Ha! Men they don't really have a clue, do they?

Button: I get these kind of pains too. They're awful. Today I felt like I had 2 huge screw in my pelvis/ hips. I was moving like a rusty robot. I did get SPD with both the boys, so I'm expected to get it this time too, but so far, despite being painful, it's been better than with the other pregnancies.


----------



## Button#

Any tips you have on how to manage it, especially with a toddler? I've been looking at maternity supports belts but the different reviews are confusing.


----------



## Munchkin30

Eurgh that's not good. I'm starting to get hip pain in bed which isn't fun and bad lower central back pain when I've been overdoing it. I was also actually sick today for the first time in 3 pregnancys!! I was having a doze on the sofa propped up by cushions and basically everything came up through my nose and everything. It was horrific. I've had reflux when going to sleep when I wake up choking but this was proper vomit as well as choking. I think it's cos I had my lunch just before my doze but I had puke in my nasal passages for hours and was still coughing up vomity stuff afterwards. Really not fun!!


----------



## Button#

Poor you Munchkin that sounds horrible. Pregnancy certainly isn't a glamorous affair! 

I'm going to see if I can get a Dr appointment on Friday, if not I'll mention it to my midwife on Tuesday. I want to get the ball rolling as when I've googled it says it might require a referral to a physio and I have no idea how long that will take!

Cute moment at playgroup the other day, my friends little girl told me I have treasure in my tummy.


----------



## Munchkin30

Cute!! Yes definitely get a referral. Have you got a birth ball? Wiggling and sitting on that really helped my hips last time.
My dd keeps stroking my tummy and saying she's being gentle with the baby. She occasionally strokes my boobs instead when she gets confused :rofl: also she keeps giving her dummies to the baby, putting them in the cot Etc. She's a total dummy addict so it's impressive until bed time when she wants them all back!!


----------



## aknqtpie

I just have lower back pain, no hip pain yet.. but when I went into the prenatal massage, she said my hips were really tight... so I dunno. 27 weeks is the beginning of 3rd tri right? Then I guess I am in my third trimester! :) 

So we put an offer on a house on monday, and we might be potentially entering a bidding war.. the sellers agent is playing games, and it is irritating me. Another buyer looked at the house like 1.5 weeks ago, but didn't do anything.. after I put an offer in, the seller contacted the other buyer and told them they received an offer... and supposedly they are planning to submit an offer.. If they do, that means I have to submit a "best and final" offer.. and if my offer isn't good enough, then I don't get it :(... It's a new construction home, and the lot and size is perfect for us.. so I am on pins and needles waiting to hear what happens. I should know by 5pm AKT if another bid came in or if they are countering my offer. At least there are a lot of other reputable builders and empty lots in the area we are looking, so if this falls through, we will start talking to builders about building vs. this one, which is new construction, but I don't get to pick any fixtures or anything.


----------



## Button#

Good luck AKN, hope you get your offer accepted.

Munchkin that is so cute and funny about your DD. I don't have a birthing ball but you've reminded me my friend said I could borrow hers and we've both forgotten about it. Her OH is seeing mine on Sunday so I'll ask her to give it to him to give to me. I have a feeling it will help a lot. I also have a yoga class on Saturday so I'll ask the teacher for some exercises that will help. I'm determined not to let this get any worse!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Button: one of my friend had that too. She bought a 3M belt, I don't think it is specific to maternity, but it helped her tremendously. It costed her £30, vs £15 or so for the mothercare. Apparently the mothercare was not holding her hips enough and the 3M one was better. Hth. 
The ball is a good idea too. I need to take on my own advice now! 

Munchkin: that's horrible. Sorry it happened. This pregnancy my reflux and sickness are awful too. I'd rather have the heart urns I had with the other 2, at least gaviscon or rennie tablets were helping. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Button#

Thanks Ummi I'll check that out.


----------



## Tasha S.

Hi ladies!! :hi: 
I've been really busy these last months, and have neglected checking up on you all! I read a few pages back, I hope everyone is doing well! (I mean relative to being in the 3rd tri, I totally feel you all on acid reflux, and hip pain! :winkwink:) 

Akn: I hope your bid gets accepted! How exciting to be looking at buying a house! Keep us posted! :flower:

Oooh, I need to add my cute toddler moment: I've been telling Ana that I have a baby in my tummy...and she's generalized to think that DH also has a baby in his tummy! :haha: Sometimes she'll whip his shirt up and give his belly a big kiss, saying that she's kissing the "bébé." The other day, I went to fetch her out of her crib at the end of her nap. I heard her talking away, and when I entered her room, she was sitting up in the corner of her crib with her shirt pulled up. When she saw me, she pointed to her belly and said, "bébé!" Way too cute! :cloud9:

Who else has low-lying placentas?! Button, I think you did?? I'm going in for an ultrasound on Tuesday the 27th to get mine checked out. I had marginal placenta previa at my 20 week scan. FX that the placenta has moved off the cervix, or else I'll be put on bed-rest starting at 32 weeks, and then a c-section at 36 weeks (around March 9th). I'm not down for a repeat c-section. :wacko: On a side note, I had a c-section with Ana because she was breech...and I'm SURE this baby is presently breech, his head is constantly in my ribs. I know he still has time to turn, but I'm nervous that he won't because Ana never did! :haha:


----------



## aknqtpie

We got the house!! We move in on March 20... Or we will probably have the movers move us that weekend lol. 

Excited that I will finally have a place for Ella :) it makes me feel a little more prepared!


----------



## Munchkin30

Hi Tasha that's too cute!! And she's so teeny herself ok
Amazed she gets it. I don't think my dd got it last time when she was 2 but bow she totally gets it. I had a borderline low placenta at my 20 week scan but by 28 weeks it was totally out of the way. I'm still having 4 weekly growth scans though so they'll keep an eye on it. Breech is also v normal. I had a scan at bang on 28 weeks and baby was head down back to my tummy like a perfect birth position. The next day I had my cardiac scan and it's head was up in my ribs to yhe side and feed down below so they can definitely flip!! The only interesting thing is I did yoga the mirning of the first scan but not the second. 
I did my first proper session of preggie yoga last night and we were doing loads with the birth balls and it was great. The teacher has videos online of how to turn a breech baby and loads of exercises for getting baby into optimal birth position so if you're interested I'll send you some links. She said not to worry til after 34 weeks and later with 2nd or subsequent baby's. The birth balls are great though xx

Akn that's amazing news!! :happydance: I think you'll def need to get the movers to do all the work though but you'll have an amazing new house with the new baby! Hurrah!! We're desperately trying to get a kitchen fitted including floors appliances etc and oh is dragging his heels a bit. We went in for a quite yesteday (about the 7th!!!) and oh was saying we needed it fitting March time so I raised my eyebrows and said 'the sooner the better' the fitter said when are you due and I said end of March and she laughed!! Our fitters want to get in before the end of feb thank goodness!! I don't think they get how tiring it is being pregnant. I start mat leave at 37 weeks and he keeps thinking of jobs I can do when I stop work, decorating, sorting the garage etc. Erm no chance!! I booked a cleaner in yesterday so I'm feeling organised :)


----------



## Button#

Yay akn! How exciting, make sure you don't do a thing during the move except supervise.

Tasha lovely to hear from you, so cute about your DD. We're going to have some lovely big brother/sister moments when our babies are here. I have a scan on the 9th of March to check my placenta is up out of the way, not too worried though. I've seen a lot of recommendations for a website called spinning babies which is supposed to have some good advice for getting baby into the correct position, I haven't checked it out yet though.

I have a drs appointment this morning about my pelvic and hip pain, a woman at playgroup told me she got a maternity belt on prescription when she had the same problem so that will save me some money. I also found a thing on Pinterest which shows you how to use a moby wrap as a bump support so I might try that today.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Akn: fantastic news about the house! 

Tasha: nice to hear from you. Glad everything is ok. Your dd is so funny! May I ask, are you French? (Cause I am!) 

Munchkin: ha! Men! They're taking so easy! They just don't realise, do they?!


----------



## Button#

So glad I went to the dr, she was so lovely and reassuring. She's said for now going to my yoga classes and taking it easy should be enough, but if it gets worse she'll refer me for physio. She said she reckons it may even settle down as I'm aware of it early and can compensate and do my yoga exercises. 

Munchkin I can't imagine having a kitchen fitted so close to my due date, glad they said by the end of February instead. My MIL told me how they moved house while she was in hospital after having OHs little brother, that would have driven me mad!


----------



## mowat

Sorry I've been MIA ladies---been reading, but I'm too exhausted to post! Anyone else having shortness of breath? It's becoming worse by the day. I never had anything like this with my first so it's a little alarming.

Congrats on the house aknqtpie! We're just moved in and starting some renos soon. Good times.


----------



## aknqtpie

I am always out of breath when I walk up stairs.. I can't wait to be able to build my cardio back up.


----------



## Button#

I get out of breath when she has growth spurts. I'll be struggling to breathe and then my bump will pop out some more and I'll be alright for a couple of days.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

As I said on the other thread, I get it too. I have to stop in the middle of the stairs sometimes. And when I finally arrived at my destination, I feel I have been running a 100m race for the Olympics! I never had it that bad with the other two. Do get it checked though if it worries you (and for the swelling you mentioned on the other thread).


----------



## Munchkin30

Hey ladies how are you all doing today? It's been a bit quiet on here but I assume we're all busy moving house, working or nesting!! As for me the nursery and dd's room are just about done and our new kitchen is finally booked! We start on 21st feb but because we're having new underfloor heating, tiles Etc by the time it's finished it'll be 10th March - when I'll be 37 weeks. Eek!! Gonna be fun refilling all the cupboards I'm sure ;) I'm physically ok. Bowels still a bit dodgy from the iron but I'm managing without the lactulose now. I'm not sleeping that well either and dd is up at 6.30 every day which is getting painful. Last day of work for the week today and we've got a cleaner coming in too so I'm looking forward to a nice clean house and a duvet day with dd tomorrow. Although I'm sure I'll think of a million things I need to do!!
Hope you're all doing well xxx


----------



## Button#

I had my 28 week appointment yesterday. All fine except the midwife was a bit concerned about me having a low lying placenta but I'm not as at the 22 weeks scan it had already started moving up and the person doing the scan told me they've seen loads of women with low placentas and most of them move up. She also was a bit concerned about my pelvic girdle pain which was annoying after my lovely reassuring Dr, I just hope this midwife isn't on call when I go into labour. I did have 4 appointments in a row though so could just be I was fed up and hormonal by then as she didn't really do anything wrong!

Got to go for blood tests on Thursday and then it's LOs birthday a week on Saturday so we're off to stay with my parents next week. 

Well done getting your house all sorted Munchkin, I bet you'll be glad when your new kitchen is all done though.


----------



## Tasha S.

Hey ladies!

AKN: A huge congrats on your new house!!!! So exciting!! :happydance:

Munchkin: YAY for a new kitchen!! We were doing kitchen renos when I was very pregnant with my dd, I can imagine what you're going to be going through! It'll be so worth it in the end! :flower: I would love to be sent links on how to flip a breech baby! Thanks!

Button: Ughhh, so sorry about the hip pain! :wacko: Pregnancy isn't easy, I hope you find something to relieve the pain. I also hope your placenta moves up!! You still have time! :flower:

Ummi: I'm bilingual (French Canadian), DH is French (Swiss), and we speak mostly French to LO. :winkwink: 

AFM: I had my ultrasound yesterday, low lying placenta moved up!!!!!! :yipee: Baby was lying in a transverse position, the dr wants me to have an ultrasound at 36 weeks to check baby's position, other than that I'm clear to try for a vbac!!!!!! :kiss:


----------



## Button#

Yay for your placenta moving up Tasha. I'm sure your baby will move round in time and you'll be all systems go! 

My friend has offered to give me and LO lunch before my blood test tomorrow which is nice of her as it means DS can play with her DD beforehand and she lives closer to the hospital where I need to go. She's also going to give me her birth ball so I can do some exercises for my hips, she says that it really helped her when she had the same problem.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Tasha: haha! I understand better now! That was so cute from your LO. 
Great news about the placenta. I'm sure baby will get in the right position just in time. There is a website called spinning babies where you have loads of exercises to do to help baby get in the right position. 
I saw the mw today and she said that right now baby's position doesn't really matter, until 36 weeks, so don't worry too much. 

Button: just had my 28w appt today too, and the mw gave me some exercises for my hip pain, she said to use a birthing ball and a belt. Did you say that the gp could prescribe one in a previous post? 

Afm: the appt went well. The mw reassured about homebirth, that in an emergency I'd be transfered to the closest hospital. But now dh is not too keen on it. I asked about the birth centre too, she said it shouldn't be a problem. A bit disappointed with dh now. 
On the other hand everything is well. Bump is measuring right on track and heard baby's hb. 
I have another blood test to do to test for anaemia. Next appt is on the 18th feb. Starting to feel tired of appointments though.


----------



## Button#

Ummi my gp said they don't prescribe them any more but my midwife said to ask at the hospital when I go for my blood test as they may have some.

I know what you mean about appointments. I'm too tired to be prodded and poked.

Shame your OH has changed his mind about the home birth, maybe he'll change his mind again. If not I'm sure the birth centre will be lovely.


----------



## Button#

Yay the hospital is going to give me a maternity band. The department was closed when I went so I'm going to pick it up on Monday.

Munchkin hope you enjoyed your duvet day with DD today, I'm having one tomorrow as I have to wait in for a parcel.


----------



## mowat

How's everyone doing? Anyone starting to feel massive!

I managed to get in to the doctor today as I've been having increased trouble breathing. She didn't seem too concerned but sent me to have testing done at the hospital. Had some heart rate monitoring, an ECG and a leg ultrasound. Everything seemed fine. These babies are killing me!


----------



## Button#

Hi Mowat, hope you're babies wriggle down a bit and give you some room. Mine's the same, loves to snuggle right up under my rib cage. Glad everything is ok with you.

I'm off to devon to see our families for DS's birthday, can't believe he turns 3 on Saturday!

I've also been checking out when the full moon is in April because there was a thread in third tri about it and DS was a full moon baby so I'm going to make sure I have everything ready for then just incase.


----------



## hopingwaiting

Ugh this pregnancy. Every think has been fine with baby but me not so much!!! The flu, car accident, borderline gd, and now steroid shots to get his lungs strong since I am also borderline preeclampsia. I have bad swelling and my bp is getting higher it was 130/80 today. Can he just stay in there?


----------



## Button#

Oh no hoping, hope baby can stay in a bit longer


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hoping! That must be tough. Take it easy hun. I hope baby stays baking a while longer.


----------



## aknqtpie

Hoping - Tell him to stay baking!!! 

I am starting to feel huge too... I went in for my 29 week appointment.. and the fundal height had jumped from 25cm to 33cm in 4 weeks... Dr said I would have to get a growth scan if there is another big growth increase.


----------



## mowat

So nice we're all suffering!


----------



## aknqtpie

At least we are suffering together


----------



## StillPraying

Good Morning/Afternoon/Evening Ladies:hi:

Button I find it's not that I'm out of breathe, but when I'm laying down I literally struggle to breathe unless I prop up with pillows just so. I can do stairs and even chase DD just fine it's laying down that gets me!:shrug: Ugh sorry you had to see someone other than your regular Dr, I hate when that happens.:growlmad: Is there a difference between a birth ball and a yoga ball? Glad you were able to get a maternity band, is it helping? Our little ones are very close in age! Mine turned 3 on 27 Jan:kiss:

Munchkin yay for getting your nursery/dds room done! Nice that your kitchen should be finished right when you hit full term! We're almost unpacked...as long as you don't count the garage:dohh: lol For the Iron pills, do they have fiber bars where you live? I eat at Fiber One bars or a bowl of Raisin Bran Cereal daily to combat constipation, it does seem to help.

Ummi are you not doing a home birth now? I've heard wonderful things about birthing centers, I wish I had that option! 

Tasha glad your placenta moved up, one less thing to worry over! :thumbup: I'm so happy for you to be able to try VBAC, I know a lot of women who wanted to and it wasn't an option for them:nope: My MW told me they don't worry over baby's position until 37 weeks, but I think it might be a bit different in your case?

Mowat I feel your pain on the breathing front and I've only got one in there! :hugs: 

Hoping hang in there hon:hugs: you're almost full term! Glad they are monitoring you and went ahead with the steroids.

AFM I can definitely join the suffering party :wacko: I've started redraspberry capsules and evening primrose oil since I'm getting closer to full term and I really don't think she's gonna stay in there until April, as I get series of contractions that are more than BH. Plus It literally HURTS when she moves if I'm laying down. :nope: On a happy note, DD's Beauty and the Beast birthday party was a success!:happydance:


----------



## Button#

Happy birthday to your LO stillpraying! Does it feel like they're growing up too fast to you too? Her party sounds lovely.

Pretty sure the main difference between a birthing ball and a yoga ball would be the price, they can probably sell it for more if they stick the word birthing on it! The band is helping a bit thanks, that and making LO walk up and down stairs instead of carrying him. He's got little legs so I just allow more time.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Where is everyone? Hope you're all ok girls. 

Nothing much to report here. Still between 2 baby clothes wash and ironing. I'm doing 3-6 months today. Next will be 9-12!!


----------



## Button#

I'm dead. Between reflux, pelvic pain and DS being awake between 12 and 1.15 and then again between 2 and 5 last night I'm not sure how I've survived today!

I'm going to make a list this weekend of everything I need to do before baby gets here because we haven't actually got that long to go. Well done for getting your washing done Ummi, I haven't done any yet.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Well, it's not all done, but getting there hopefully. 
I know what you mean about the reflux, it's horrible. I keep choking at night because of it. I'm counting the weeks tbh. I can't wait to be there with baby. Also, 6 more weeks and I should be done with my treatment!! Yay! I'm still pretty sick all the time, so I'm guessing I'll just have to wait it out until I give birth. 
Hopefully those last weeks will go by quickly. 

I believe the other ladies have even less to go now?! How exciting!


----------



## Button#

That'll be nice to be finished with your treatment. I've got a few things to countdown to up until our due date so hopefully that'll help speed things along. There's a nearly new sale on the 28th, my scan on the 9th and easter weekend as well as a load of birthdays in between now and then.


----------



## aknqtpie

Hey ladies.. things are going pretty good here. Just staying busy at work so I scan through here briefly. 

I haven't done much in regards to setting up the babies room or washing clothes, since we will be moving next month. We get to go do our home inspection on the 20th, can't wait to go see the house and get some more pictures. When we walked through it, they still had to put the carpet in, tile, and paint.. so it will be nice to see the house completely done! :) 

Aside from the outfits I pack in my birth bag, I will probably wait and wash everything after we move in. I need to pull together a list and start packing my birth bag here soon. I am going to wait until after we tour the hospital so I can get a good idea of what they will have for me there, so I don't over pack.


----------



## Button#

That's exciting getting to see your house again. Will be nice when you're all settled in.

I'm waiting until after my scan to do my birth bags I think. I'll have a better idea of where I'll be giving birth by then and how much and what to pack. Hopefully if all goes well I can ask my midwife what I'll need for a home birth on the 10th.


----------



## aknqtpie

I will keep my fingers crossed for you! My cousin is planning on a home birth as well.


----------



## StillPraying

<3Happy Valentines day ladies<3

well I don't have gestational diabetes but my blood results came back abnormal. Apparently my blood platelets are lower than the average and dropping :nope: If they keep dropping then I won't be able to get the epidural :growlmad: I know it sounds terrible but I can't wait for this pregnancy to be over :cry:


----------



## Button#

I hope they stop dropping for you Stillpraying, what are your birth options if they don't?

I'm with you on wanting this pregnancy to be over as well, fed up of not being able to breathe and not being able to get comfortable.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

sorry to hear this Still. I hope it gets better though. (just in case you cant get the epidural -but I hope you do if it's what you wish- I'm reading HypnoBirthing by Marie Mongan, it might help).
Don't blame yourself for wanting this pregnancy to be over. I feel the same too, for different reason, but same feeling nevertheless.
I have enough of being sick everyday, I'm way too hormonal and emotional, and I'm counting the weeks till I stop my meds. But that doesn't mean we are not grateful at all. It is just tough and all we want is our rainbow in our arms.

Lots of :hugs: (help yourself, anyone who needs a :hugs:)


----------



## Munchkin30

Hey ladies. Sounds like lots of us are struggling now!! I think I'm actually having a comparatively easy time of it!!

Ummi I'm super impressed you're ironing baby clothes!! OH has started forgetting what some of his shirts look like I haven't ironed for so long :dohh: sorry you're still feeling sick. I've bypassed that but my hormones are all over the place!! All my baby clothes have come back from my sister and I know how good they are about washing stuff I might not bother rewashing. I might get baby it's own going home outfit though so not all it's clothes are 4th hand +!!

Button I'm so sorry you're having such rubbish nights, it's hard enough yo sleep anyway without being woken up when you do :hugs: I'm feeling you on the reflux. I'm actually waking up choking with actual sick in my mouth!! Tmi :wacko::wacko: although I had horrendous heartburn with dd I never had this!!

Xciting stuff akn with the new house!! I don't envy you moving at this stage but it'll be lovely having it all new. I've not started my hospital bag yet, starting to feel like I should!! I ended up taking the kitchen sink to hospital last time so I'll try and limit it a bit this time, although I really want to take my birth ball.

Button so exciting about a home birth, really hope you get it. Where will you be giving birth otherwise? 

Still so sorry you're struggling. Really hope the platelets hold up. I have to say though I only had an epidural to sew everything up last night and despite having horrendous forceps delivery with third degree tear I hated the epidural after labour and sill avoid it like the plague this time!! Gas and air and pethidine are far more fun ;) although if I have my hoped for water birth I won't get the pethidine!!

As for me, I'm ok but feeling big!! Had a growth scan last week and baby was nearly 5lb already!! It's head was super low so they couldn't measure that but it's looking much bigger than my daughter was. I'm only 5ft 1 and it's currently jammed up over my ribs on one side which is getting achey!! Our kitchens being ripped out next weejend and should be all finished the 9th of march when I'll be 37 weeks!! Hope thus one doesn't come early. OH has had the wrong end of my hormones lately, he got a total tantrum one night cos he'd left the breakfast pots out and I'd decided it meant he didn't life or respect me. Oops.m:dohh: he did give me a lie in yesterday and today and is being lovely. I think he's worked out I'm much less of a b***h when I've had sleep!! I'm still really nervous, have been back into hospital for reduced movement twice but they were lovely. I want thus baby to be well cooked but yes I'll be very happy once it's out so I know if it's ok!!


----------



## Button#

Munchkin I told OH I don't iron and he has to do it himself and now he takes his shirts over to the launderette and pays for them to be ironed. Safe to say I won't be ironing baby clothes either!

The only reasons I wouldn't have a home birth would be if I had to have a csection and that would be at princess royal in Orpington. They'll have a job to get me out my house once I'm in labour, then you'll see a grown up tantrum! 

Glad your kitchen's getting started soon. Hopefully they'll be quick and it'll look fab.


----------



## Munchkin30

Yeah my gran used to do the ironing, she died in December at 91 and I haven't ironed since!!


----------



## mowat

Wow, we're all struggling now, eh? Oh well, trying to enjoy the last weeks of pregnancy, as hard as that is. Not sure if the babies have moved down a little, but I seem to be able to breathe slightly better. Unfortunately now I'm having some intense lower abdominal pain. Pretty sure some baby or other was right in position on Friday and I wasn't even able to walk it hurt so much! Thankfully they moved over night, but now they seem to be dropping on and off again. Ouch! Hope they stay in a little longer as we haven't unpacked a bunch of stuff and we have carpentry, drywall, and painting happening all at once!


----------



## Button#

Just had a call from my midwife with my blood test results. She said my iron levels were 103 and I have to pick up an iron supplement at the dr tomorrow. I had low iron with DS as well so I was expecting it. Hoping it'll stop me feeling so out of breath but I think that's more down to her sitting so high up.

Mowat I hope they behave for you and let you get everything done, tell them they have to wait their turn!


----------



## Munchkin30

Oh button you can join the black poo club!! I don't think that's very low,one was 106 and they said that was borderline. She's doing another test in a couple of weeks so I'm hoping I can stop them then. 
I've just been to the midwife and baby's head is nicely down and I have a number!! 4/5th engaged. It basically means she can still feel 4/5ths of the baby's head but at least it's a Start!! I remember those numbers making me feel like I was getting somewhere with dd!


----------



## Button#

She said it was only slightly low but didn't want it going lower. 

That's a good start, hope baby stays head down for you now.


----------



## StillPraying

Good morning ladies, are we all past 30 weeks now?

Button I Googled the difference between the two balls and basically the birthing ball has more grip on it then a yoga ball:shrug: I'll just use my yoga ball since I already have it lol Have they given you anything for the reflux? I hope you're able to do the home birth, they'll give you the go ahead after your scan? 

Ummi what are you having treatment for again? Yay for making progress on the baby clothes! I went thru my boxes and got out my newborn and 3 month stuff, not going to bother with the rest for now lol. 

Akn how exciting to be getting your new house soon! We're still slowly getting more settled in, so I know the feeling of dealing with moving later in pregnancy. 

Munchkin I think our OHs could share a good grumble about us as I've been similarly hormonal and cranky lol what is pethadine? I had a minor tear with DD so I'm taking Evening Primrose Oil this time hopefully to reduce the chances of tearing. My me recommended it. 

AFM thank you all for your kind words. I had an epidural with my DD because I wanted a good/easier birth experience, being my first and that's what I got. Im not concerned about not having an epidural, it's just disappointing to not have the option since I am not willing to use any other pain medication. The scary thing with the low blood platelets is the possibility of needing a blood transfusion :nope: which I really don't want Obviously. On a happier note, a good friend of mine recently moved back to my area and wants to throw me a shower :) anyone else having a shower?


----------



## Button#

I would definitely use your yoga ball Stillpraying, saves you some money if you already have one. It must be annoying having your options limited if your platelets drop and I hope you don't end up having to go as far as a transfusion.

If my placenta has moved up then that's another step towards me getting my home birth, obviously things can still prevent it but that's the only thing causing issues at the moment and everyone I've spoken to says it's almost certain it'll have moved up.

That's lovely of your friend to throw you a shower, we don't really have them in the UK. I am going to a nearly new sale in a couple of weeks though and hoping to pick up some bargains, especially as I missed the last one when I had a sickness bug back in November.


----------



## hopingwaiting

i just have a few words for the day... GET THIS BABY OUT OF ME!!!!!!!!!!!! I swear he just sits in there and finds ways to hurt me. All day today hes been stretching.. So that puts a head in my pelvis/bladder and a foot in my ribs and his butt sticking straight out near my belly button....


----------



## Button#

I feel your pain hoping! At least we're all in the last quarter now.


----------



## mowat

Babies are killing me again. Cramping on and off all morning and now diarrhea too. Really hoping they're not planning on coming too soon! Felt just like the start of labour with my DS.

Love the "black poo club" expression. Yes, it is enjoyable.


----------



## StillPraying

I feel you Mowat. I've had green diarrhea (TMI sorry) for the past week now along with nausea and this weird cramping/Braxton hicks combo *sigh* were almost there.


----------



## Munchkin30

Mowat how long are they wanting you to go? I know it's earlier with twins. It might be time for a sweep stake of who's going to go first, and I'm pretty sure it won't be me!! X


----------



## Button#

I think Stillpraying will pop first. I think I'll go early again (although that may just be wishful thinking!). 

I've been feeling out of breath and keep feeling faint the last few days. Could be because of low iron, lack of sleep or the fact she's been sitting up so high.


----------



## hopingwaiting

we started making a poll. I think march 18th which will put me at 38 weeks.. the other half says the 27th since its the day after my birthday!! im so miserable


----------



## StillPraying

My friend just had baby #2 on her birthday....I hope she doesn't come on my birthday. ..."happy birthday, now push!" Lol no thanks. P,us I'd rather she have her own day. I have a feeling for March 19th which is my angelversary for my last mc. 

Will they be doing a c-section Mowat? 

Has anyone heard from praying pixie?


----------



## mowat

Saw a new doctor today and she gave me a sick note without me even whining. She was not happy I was still working! Oops. I felt like telling her to talk to the other doctor who told me I was fine. She was pretty concerned about all my symptoms, but especially because I've lost more weight. Not much I can do, but at least my belly has grown so the babies are fine. Ultrasound on Thursday. I need to go to at least 35 weeks or I'll be medivaced to a larger centre. I'll know more about delivery plans after the ultrasound, but I'm still hoping to avoid a c-section. I've decided to hire a doula to help with labour too. Just hoping the painters, carpenters and tiler can hurry up and finish work at our house so I can really relax!

Green diarrhea! Sorry to hear that Praying. I've got the breathing problems/faintness too Button and it is no fun!

I'm hoping for 36 weeks for myself. So maybe March 16th? I don't mind going first!


----------



## Munchkin30

Oh mowat that sounds rubbish :( everyone's having a hard time! My due dates actually my burthday, 30th March. I can't comprehend going any earlier than that but if I go 14 days over again I'll go crazy. My angel was born on the 9th March at 21 + 3 last year so that's the next milestone to get through!!
I'm starting to get really paranoid about movements etc. I've already been in twice but I keep waking up in the middle of the night panicking because I've not felt it moving :( thus baby just seems to move much less than my dd. Also I'm getting strong braxton hicks for ages and when that happens I cants feel any movement! I just keep thinking that thus baby's Alive and well at the moment and if it was born now it would pretty much be fine, I'm 35 weeks on Monday, so it just seems so worrying something could go wrong now in my tummy whe but would be safe out of there. I don't want it yet though because we're having our kitchen ripped out this weekend!!

My DD was really sweet today. My gran died recently and she and my dd were very close, saw her most days. We tell dd that grannies in the stars now and of we want to see her we can look and find the biggest star. She saw my angels scan pic on my bedside table today and said 'is that the baby' meaning the baby in my tummy, so I told her it was a baby that was in mummy's tummy but is now in the stars so she said 'granny's looking after the baby in the stars' I was choked!!


----------



## Button#

That's so sweet of your DD munchkin. Can't believe you're going to be 35 weeks on Monday!

Hope the ultrasound goes well Mowat.

I actually had a reasonable nights sleep last night so hopefully I'll feel a bit more alive today.


----------



## Munchkin30

I slept like a log until..... 3.40. Eurgh. Got DD all day and need to empty all my kitchen cupboards. Roll on bed time!!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

How sweet from your dd munchkin!

Mowat, keep us posted on the scan. Glad the doctor signed you off! Tbh I don't know how anyone could still work past 30 weeks, let alone when pregnant with twins!

Everyone seems to be busy with house moves and work in the house!!

I saw the mw yesterday, everything is fine. Bump is measuring average she said, not big, not small. My blood results came back and thank God I don't have anaemia. That's a start! She suggested that I drink more (my wee was soooo concentrated, but I got sick just before lunch, that may have explained it). And also that I drink tonic water to help with my leg cramps. 
And I'm sooooo happy! Yesterday I won my dream changing bag on eBay! £40 instead of £130 new! Can't wait to receive it!


----------



## Button#

Yay for a great bargain Ummi.


----------



## mowat

Ooh, I love a good deal---congrats Ummi!

Scan went well, except that I was so tired I kept falling asleep when she was looking at baby B! Oops! Baby A is head down and in position, but Baby B is sort of in a "C" shape with head only somewhat down. Guess we'll see what the surgeon says, although it still seems early days to me. The tech was estimating Baby A at 4 lbs 13 oz (I think) and Baby B at about 5 lbs 6 oz. Cervical length is still good. Hurray!


----------



## Munchkin30

Wow that's a lot of baby mowat!! I'm sure when I went for my growth scan at 33 weeks they said baby was just under 5lbs. I thought twins were meant to be smaller, do they just drop off at the end? I don't really understand how twins are born because only one of their heads can be engaged and surely there's not enough room for them both to be head down?!?


----------



## Button#

Glad the scan went well Mowat. Hope baby B behaves themselves.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Congrats mowat. That's a good weight for twins, I'm really happy for you.


----------



## Munchkin30

Ummi what's the changing bag you've got? I've got 3 already but I want a rucksack one!!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I've got the pacapod Portland. 
They also make the Oban that you can either wear on the shoulder or as a rucksack, and another one that is a backpack. Have a look on their website and they eBay for them!


----------



## StillPraying

Happy Friday:flower:

Mowat you're brave to want to try natural with twins! Everyone I know who had/having twins is like "C-Section all the way!" lol Hopefully your babies cooperate so you can avoid a C. Great weight on those babies though! :baby:

Munchkin I know how you feel about the movement paranoia:hugs: I find myself downing orange juice trying to get her to move because I panic. How sweet of your DD, isn't it amazing how little ones put stuff like that together?

Ummi I have to work until 39 weeks and then they "might" send me home for my last week, totally depends on the Doc though:growlmad: Glad you had a good appointment with no anemia! Yay for a good bargain too:thumbup:

When you ladies say "changing bag" is that the same as what we US ladies call a "diaper bag"?:shrug:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Oh my! I cannot believe they are doing this to you!
Good luck really.

Yes, basically it's just what a changing bag is: a diaper bag!


----------



## StillPraying

That's what I figured lol so interesting the different terms for things!


----------



## mowat

I looked into it Munchkin because I didn't know either. Apparently they hope both are head down and the lower one engages. After the first one delivers you sometimes get a little break and then contractions start again. If the second one isn't head down it can sometimes be manually turned, sometimes it is delivered breech, or you might end up needing a c-section.


----------



## aknqtpie

Hey ladies! Sounds like we are all ready to get these babies out of us. Baby girl likes to hang out in my rib cage :-/ not a whole lot to update here. They decided to do a growth scan on the 4th since I'm still measuring big, and they thought they heard a slight heart arrhythmia. The Dr isn't concerned, she said its normal, and usually goes away by birth. But they want to check it out anyways. 

We got to go do our home inspection of the house on Friday. Can't wait to move in!


----------



## Munchkin30

Hey akn. Great news about your house. How long have you been measuring big for? Im having growth scans this time because my dd was a bit small. I find them very reassuring, they check the umbilical cord flow and everything. I dont think I could've coped this time with no scan after 20 weeks.

We're having lots of fun here. Our kitchen which is the main room of the house has been gutted down to bare concrete. Our 'kitchen' is now a table with a kettle and microwave on it in our book room. They're fitting the new kitchen next weekend so we've got a week of rubbish ness!! Also I've just realised we've run out of heating oil so we have no heating :( oh is still asleep, hardly dare tell him with all the expenses going out at the moment. I can't phone to make a new order til 8 and goodness knows when they'll deliver. Brrrr!


----------



## StillPraying

Mowat they have specific yoga positions and stuff to try too if one isn't head down before hand in order to get them both head down! You said you are intending to hire a Doula?

Akn yay for being able to move soon! I'm glad your Drs are checking the arrhythmia even if they aren't concerned, better not to assume, you know? 
Do they mean your belly is measuring big or baby girl is?

Goodness Munchkin, no fun having your house torn apart, but I'm sure it'll be worth it to have a new kitchen! Hopefully you can get your heating oil soon!

AFM, we did a 3D ultrasound on Saturday...Katie is still head down but she has her back to mine with her knees right under my ribs which explains why it hurts so much when she moves! A little worried about the back to back thing. Woke up to water diarrhea this morning. I just really don't feel we're going to make it to April!


----------



## hopingwaiting

I dont think ill make it to April either. Go to my Dr tomorrow which I'm dreading since my Bp is higher my swelling is more and I'm dehydrated. I am just a miserable person now a days


----------



## mowat

Yes, we've hired a doula Stillpraying. I found the actual delivery kind of confusing last time so I figured a doula might be able to help with that. My DH wasn't super helpful either, so hopefully the doula will be better than him! 

Painter is almost done in last two bedrooms upstairs. Tiler cancelled coming today and won't be in until Monday. The chaos continues at our house! So worth it though.

Sorry to hear about the diarrhea Still. I'm feeling a little better since I stopped work, but I'm still crazy swollen and out of breath.


----------



## aknqtpie

My belly is measuring big. But she has measured big at the three u/s I have had up until this point. She just had a big growth spurt between 24-28 weeks.. and then stayed consistently big at my 31 week check up. My DH was a big baby, so I am thinking that is the issue... but hey, it's an excuse that is "medically necessary" to view the baby. So i am happy. 

I am planning on working up until I go into labor, although if I make it to 40 weeks, I might re-evaluate that. I am exhausted and my memory is starting to go lol. 

Hoping - I hope baby stays baking a little longer!! 

Mowat - Yay for getting rooms painted. I am glad we don't have to do any painting.. I *hate* painting!


----------



## Button#

Hi ladies, we can say we're having our babies next month now!

How are you all? I went to a nearly new sale yesterday and got a couple of bits and I also ordered some more bits off h&m because they've just had some really cute newborn clothes in. I've got to that point where everyone's saying how close I'm getting to meeting baby but I still feel like I've got ages to wait.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I know! I just realised that this morning! Scary! Isn't it?
I actually will be 37 weeks (and you too!!) on the 31st! 
I'm still planning things. Lots of stuff I still need to do!!! I just have a few clothes to wash now, most of it is done. 
I've got to buy baby toiletries, I'm buying them from France, so I really need to make a move because I don't know how long the delivery will take. And I haven't bought anything for the hospital yet (btw homebirth is out of question now, dh is just not comfortable with it at all, so it will hopefully be the birth centre). And I just need a few more newborn clothes like vests and socks! Funnily I haven't got any socks! Haha! 

I received my changing bag too! I love it so so much! Ho and I also have to wash my nappies!


----------



## mowat

Seems like we're all getting close now! 

Our painter finally left on Wednesday so we got the baby room put together a little bit. I got some clothes washed and put away. Just need to wash diapers and a few other things. 34 weeks today. Anyone think they're going to go early?


----------



## Munchkin30

I'm 36 weeks tomorrow!!! Can't believe it. Still on the massive kitchen project and because of delays the floor and possibly the cooker (!?!) won't be in til the 25th March so I for one had better not go early. I knew of be late with dd and she was 14 days late. This one i 'think' I'll be late but hopefully about a week to give me time to nest after the kitchens finished. I'm just sorting baby clothes now, I've been quite strsssed about not being ready but now I'm just accepting things wknt be ready weeks before baby is here :(


----------



## Button#

I'm waiting until after my scan which is a week tomorrow before I start thinking about hospital bag and home birth box. I'll wash all the baby clothes and blankets when I've got nearer to the bottom of my normal laundry basket! Hopefully my co sleeper cot will arrive this week.

I reckon I'll go a bit early like I did with DS but really who knows?! 

Munchkin I can't believe you're already 36 weeks!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Munchkin: You'd better not stress about it. Hopefully everything will fall into place at the right time. 

Button: my laundry basket is a never ending story, I never get to the bottom of it! Lol!


----------



## hopingwaiting

I wanna go early!!!! Pick me pick me!! Everything is ready. My ribs cant take much more. I start getting checked tuesday


----------



## mowat

Oh the ribs! I feel your pain!

We're having our wood stove moved tomorrow and then the tiler is coming to work on floors on Tuesday. I'd love to get some more renos done before the babies come, but I'm ready to deal with a half-finished house. Really, who doesn't love partially removed wall paper border, weird brown trim, and toothpaste green paint!


----------



## Button#

Mowat just tell people it's the look you're going for!

Hoping what do you get checked for? Is it your cervix and dilation? 

Ummi mine's the same, I have to ask OH to skip the gym now and again to give me a chance to catch up!


----------



## hopingwaiting

yes my cervix and dilation. i pray i am something. I was up all night with a bad back ache and pain in my pelvis! i got about an hour of sleep and when i was sleeping i had a bad dream. I am at work now and i need a sign that says dont speak to the pregnant chick or comment on how she looks miserable. Thanks!


----------



## Button#

Poor you, I hope things show signs of progressing. We don't get checked here until we're actually in labour.


----------



## mowat

I had my cervix checked at my last appointment and it was still closed and high (33 weeks). Doctors want me to go to 35 weeks, but the surgeon said 36. I'm hoping for a little over 37 as my mom will have arrived to help with DS and the dogs.


----------



## StillPraying

Happy Monday Ya'll :wacko:

Woooo we are all getting so close! About time to start labor watch :happydance: 

Mowat I hope your babies stay in until your mom can come, you'll definitely want the help with twins! HAHA love the toothpaste green color, isn't that in style now?! :haha: I agree with Button, you can tell people you're going for that "shabby chick" look lol 

Don't stress munchkin:hugs: It'll all work out, hopefully you'll get the major pieces finished before baby shows. wooo 14 days late? I'd go nuts. My DD was only 2 days late. How far past your EDD will they let you go in the UK? Not sure about the whole US but I know my hospital doesn't like to go past 41 and they wont allow you to go past 42. 

Button how early were you with your DS? I get through washing/drying the laundry...it's the folding/putting away part that never seems to happen:shrug:

Hoping glad you have everything ready, hopefully the dr will be able to see some progress in effacement at least! Are you taking EPO?

My next appointment is next Thursday, I'm hoping she'll check me but I don't think she will. They usually start checking your cervix closer to your actual EDD unless there's something that warrants looking at. I want to ask her to do a sweep as soon as possible as I am done done done. I woke up in such intense pain last night but it faded away eventually so I didn't go to L&D. Not sure how early I'll be but I just think she's going to be a March baby.


----------



## hopingwaiting

i havent started epo yet. I was kinda nervous to do anything untill 36 weeks because as much as i want him OUT i dont want to push him out to early. I pray pray pray im something tomorrow. I have been sitting on a medicine ball for a week now trying to do something. Yesterday i swore i was gonna be in labor today since i had loose stool and i felt like i had the flu. I just heard those were signs some people get. Then i swear i was having contractions last night in my back. It was pain that would be there constant but then get more intense for a few then repeat. Im so over it. Im walking about work going crazy. very crazy!!!!!! They boyfriend is now getting nervous and wants him to stay in but i need my body back. My feet are swollen and i have gone insane. Theres no more room at the inn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Button#

Hope the pain stays away Stillpraying. I had DS at 38 weeks, same again would suit me fine.


----------



## aknqtpie

I hope I go early, but not too early... We are moving exactly one month before my due date.. so I need that done, and I need to really step it up at work on getting stuff transitioned over to people. 

We had our shower on Saturday... so now I have my list of the things we need to have before she gets here. 

So ready to be done with all of this.. I am sore and tired.


----------



## StillPraying

Yep we are all getting to the "Im done" stage ha. I've been blessed with third trimester morning sickness...lovely.

Hoping I hope those are signs for you because I feel like I've had the flu since 30 weeks. Puking and diarrhea in the morning and soft stools and nausea through out the day.*sigh* Let us know how your dr's appointment goes!

Akn did you enjoy your shower? Hopefully you don't have too much more to get!
We are having our shower on the 14th but DH keeps teasing me that she will show up before we have it! ha I wouldn't mind, we don't really need anything. 

I almost had a breakdown yesterday though. My mom bought me a cradle when I was pregnant with DD and I intended to use it for all of my babies. Somehow in between 2 moves (military *sigh*) the bolts to put it together got lost. No big deal, DH got it out and was measuring it to see what size we'd need so we could just get new bolts...only to discover that the metal threading the bolts go in to was missing, rendering the whole thing useless :cry: He says he can fix it, so for now we're buying a second hand bassinette until he can figure out how to do that :cry:


----------



## Button#

Oh no, I hope he can fix it


----------



## aknqtpie

Still P .. I am sure he will be able to fix it :) 

I don't have much left to get.. the Stroller/Carseat, which I am going to get with the gift cards we got.. and a swing (which I found a used one to pick up).. I need to look at my list to figure out what else we still need.. but I think we are pretty much set to go.. just need to move now!! less than 3 weeks!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Still: it seems we've been getting the same kind of symptoms from the start of these pregnancies. I may have hac a month respite from the sickness, and then it all started again! It's even worse than with ds2. 
And it has been going from bad to worse since last week. Being sick 2 to 3 times a day. I went to see my gp today to treat the thrush I have that doesn't want to go away and I also told her about the reflux and sickness. She prescribed me some anti acid tablets for the reflux and told me it would help with the sickness too. And so far so good, I was sick before lunchtime but I managed to eat. 
I also asked for being given weighed, and I lost 2kgs (the ones I put on at around 24 weeks).


----------



## Button#

Good morning ladies, just thought I'd update as I had my scan today. It was all good news, placenta is up, head is down, growth is on track and she is still a she (been a bit paranoid that she'll turn out to be a boy!)


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Yay for a great scan! 
I'm paranoid too! I also have a scan on Wednesday and I'm planning on asking for the gender again! Aha!

Akn: sorry didn't see your post when I replied last time. Have you been shopping since then? 
Who's got their hospital bag ready? I need to make it and buy baby toiletries and newborn vests and socks and I should be done. I also would like a wrap, but we'll see about it later.
I'm almost done with the meds (well, I've got new tablets for the reflux which was becoming unbearable). But at least injections and aspirin should be over by 36 weeks!!! Got my consultant appt on the 23rd.


----------



## mowat

Great news about your scan Button!

Good luck with your scan on Wednesday Ummi. I've been having a bit of reflux too, but nothing like what you're dealing with---hope the tablets help!

Waves of nausea this morning. Really hoping this isn't early labour.


----------



## Button#

Good luck for Wednesday Ummi. 

I'm going to start thinking about hospital bag/ home birth box next week. I've got a midwife appointment tomorrow so hoping to get some more info on what I need to have for a home birth. This week I'm going to wash all the clothes and sheets and blankets and my stretchy wrap. 

Mowat I hope the nausea stays away and those babies stay tucked up tight.


----------



## Munchkin30

Sorry you're all feeling rough ladies. I'm really struggling to eat at the moment but I'm starving all the time :( I'm waking at 4am every day unable to sleep so I'm gettung more and more grumpy :( kitchen still has a bare concrete floor but it's functioning other than my oven so we're still on microwave meals after nearly 3 weeks. I've been trying to clear out my grans house thus weekend whilst surrounded by kids so I'm exhausted but it's my first day of mat leave from work so other than arguing with workmen I managed a brief afternoon nap. Bliss!! 

A year ago today my angel Rowan was born at 21 weeks. I went up to the crematorium where her ashes are scattered and took little cakes for her birthday.


----------



## Munchkin30

On another note, it appears I'm full term today!! Eek!!


----------



## mowat

Sorry you're feeling rough Munchkin. Anniversaries are never easy. Somehow doing something every year does make a difference though. Be nice to yourself today.

WE've finished one round of renos and are now contemplating doing a few more things. Would be so much easier to do them before the babies, but it's hard to know how much time we'll have.

Babies seem to have dropped so I'm having an increasingly difficult time sleeping. Nothing like having to pee 5 times per night. I've managed a few naps since I've been off, but there always seems to be something more important to do.

Hospital bag, right. Last time I packed after my water had broken and I was trying to get to the hospital. Maybe I shouldn't wait until I'm fully dilated this time!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Munchkin: :hugs: must have tough, but I think it was a nice thing bringing the cake. 
Would it be that you can't eat because you have enough of microwave meals? Hence why you're still hungry.
hope the kitchen is finished soon.

mowat: tell these babies to stay put! It's not the right time just yet.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Sorry sent it too early! 

Btw munchkin: happy full term! Yeah! 

Mowat: it would be so nice if we'd knew the exact date! Hope all your renos are finished on time. Must have been fun preparing your bags whilst in labour! I wouldn't want to try it though!

Button: I hope the home birth goes well for you. After having found a solution to arrange a home birth, dh is just not comfortable at all with it. Just discussing it is stressing him out. So I think I'll go for the birth centre instead (bit sad though, but better than the labour ward). I'll see the mw on Friday, so I'll ask her to write it on my notes.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

KateMax: welcome on this thread, but I wish you did not have to join. I cannot begin to imagine such a loss. There is just no words.
I hope you find the comfort you need here. 

I also hope you're pregnancy is going well and just like us you onto the final preparations before baby makes an appearance. 

:hugs:


----------



## Munchkin30

Hi katemax I'm so so sorry about your son. I have a 3 year old and that is just unthinkable, my heart breaks for you, especcially being pregnant. I hope honouring his memory with his little sister will be of some comfort to you. You are so welcome here and hope we can support you. What's your due date? I'll stick you on the front page xxx


----------



## Munchkin30

Sorry I should've read your ticker :) xx


----------



## Button#

Hi Kate, you're more than welcome here. I can't imagine what you've been through.

Munchkin sending you lots of hugs for today. I'm with you on the 4am wake ups as well, that's when my hips normally decide they don't like me any more.

Ummi I'm sure the birth centre will be lovely. I went to a birth centre with my first and it was really nice to not worry about setting up the pool and they had lots of stuff to help labour along.


----------



## hopingwaiting

Bags packed. Everything is ready to go. Heartburn is crazy crazy bad and swelling. I realm want to give birth soon. Everything I can think of is dine so I'm pretty much just waiting for labor to start. Since I'm new to this im just waiting fir any sign. On a plus side I get to see him tomorrow. Btw what's sleep??????


----------



## aknqtpie

kate: I am so sorry for your loss :hugs: You are definitely welcome here! 

Ummi: I haven't gone shopping yet, because I guess my work is throwing me a surprise shower that I am not supposed to know about. So we will go shopping for final stuff after that. 

I am going to some what pack my birth bag tonight. We are supposed to bring it to birth class tomorrow and show off our bags. So I will pack what I have and make note on what I still need. 

Spent saturday decluttering and packing some. I just want to move already!!!


----------



## hopingwaiting

the cutest!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150310_1_1.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Munchkin30

Wow is that today hoping?? Gorgeous!! My scan today puts baby at 7lb 2 already and nearly 90th centile. Considering dd was 6lb 9 at 42 weeks and under the 4th centile, to say I'm bricking it would be an understatement!! Head was also way too low to measure and I can certainly feel it. They'll do a sweep at 40 weeks and induce 10 days later if necessary. The consultant says it shouldn't be a problem to have a water birth.


----------



## hopingwaiting

yes that was today. Hes 6lbs 8 oz today and in the 60 percent. I just need him here now.. They showed this picture around the office today. Everyone was commenting on how gorgeous my baby is!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150310_1_4.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mowat

Great photo!

I seem to be not seeing posts from Kate? What am I missing?


----------



## Button#

Cute pictures Hoping! 

Glad your consultant is on board with you having a water birth Munchkin. Can't believe how close you are to due date. 

Mowat it looks like her post had been deleted, don't know why.


----------



## mowat

Hmmm, was starting to think I was crazy.

Water birth sounds great Munchkin!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Just had my last scan today. Everything was well and baby's kidneys are back in thenormal range. Thank God! Such a relief!*

One of my friends crocheted a little rainbow blanket for baby. She didn't do it on purpose, but it's lovely! And she made a white one as well. I'm loving them!

What are your braxton hicks like girls? 
I get mine quite often during the day now, maybe 10 times or so. I can't say they are painful as such, but sometimes I need to stop what I'm doing to get through them.


----------



## mowat

I don't get them. I sometimes have quite strong pain when I get back into bed after going to the washroom in the middle of the night (thought it might be Braxton Hicks), but nothing during the day.


----------



## Button#

I don't get them either. I didn't when I was pregnant with DS either. 

Glad your scan went well


----------



## aknqtpie

I'm not sure if I've had them :-/


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Lucky you ladies! 

I've just had my son's oral exam date and it's 14 of April. Praying I won't go into labour that day! Dh is taking him, so Idon't know who will take him if my labour starts that day.


----------



## StillPraying

Hello ladies!

Ummi I totally feel like I'm in first tri all over again :wacko: I had diarrhea and was throwing up this morning. I wish I could hope them to be labor signs but I've had them all of third tri so far! Have you been able to get rid of the thrush with the medication? Sorry your DH opted out of the home birth, I know mine would do the same. I'm sure the birthing centre will be lovely though! Glad baby's kidneys are as they should be, how nerve-racking! My BH feel like I'm pushing my stomach out as hard as I can and flexing it so it's hard as a rock. Sometimes theres a little cramping with it lately but not painful just uncomfortable. 

Button glad your scan went well and placenta moved up! 

Mowat I sympathize with the nausea waves and peeing a million times a night!:hugs: I know I have to pee every other hour now that she's dropped, I cant imagine 2 of them pushing on my bladder! I get those pains also, my MW said it's because our joints are so loose:dohh:

Munchkin :hugs: for your angelversary, I know those days are hard, I hope visiting her ashes brought you some peace:hugs: Yay for starting your maternity leave though! And reaching full term:happydance: A waterbirth sounds awesome! Do you think you will go past 40 weeks?

Hoping Happy Full Term to you also!:happydance: If it helps at all, my horrid heartburn went away once she dropped down, hopefully it will be the same for you. Lovely Pics:cloud9:

Akn have the classes been helpful? BH are annoying but not much else. lol

AFM I have a checkup today and I'm going to ask when is the soonest she will do a sweep because I really cannot tolerate much more of this. I'm physically worn out. lol This little one has been hard on me! We're supposed to be having our babyshower this Saturday, with a St Patricks day theme :baby: I'm more excited that we're getting a kiddie pool for all of the little ones since it's supposed to get super hot this weekend!


----------



## Button#

I hope the weather holds out for your shower. It would be lovely for it to be warm enough for a kiddy pool, we're still in coats and jumpers and the temperature is due to drop at the weekend.

I'm looking forward to Saturday, OH is taking LO to a party which is 2 hours away so I'm not going. I get to have a day to myself which will be lovely as DS has been pretty full on today and I'm losing the will to live. So glad it's bedtime!


----------



## StillPraying

I'm originally from Oregon and DH is from North Carolina,it's raining/snowing and freezing in both states! But it's been in the 70s here in California, and supposed to be up to 80/90 this weekend!

On an unhappy note....my MW thinks I may have preeclampsia :cry: my fundal height was also measuring 2 weeks behind :cry: Not a good appointment:nope:


----------



## mowat

WHat? No, not a good appointment at all! What is she going to do? Will you be getting another scan?

Pool! Oh my, we just got fresh snow!

Renos continue at our house! Had our stairs ripped out yesterday and had to use the outside steps that lead up to our deck and go in the patio door. Not so fun to do when you're big and there is fresh snow! Stairs were usable after supper tonight---such a luxury!


----------



## Munchkin30

Glad you guys are doing ok, it's crazy how different the weather is!! We've had a couple of warmer days but it's just chucking it down now :( welly day for me and dd!! Kitchen done other than the floor so been unpacking boxes with the inlaws. Last night I did think I might be on my way. Baby is soooo low I can feel it burrowing down there. My bumps def dropped too, and it never did with dd! I also felt reallg sick and hormonal and a bit hyper and I've been getting slight period pains and pain in my bum and down one thigh. Slept reasonably well other than getyjg up a million times to pee!
My braxton hicks aren't painful, just my bump goes rock hard. I often don't even notice them. 
What time are you ladies making it to bed? Every day I threaten to be in bed by nine but it's usually 10.30 and last night we stayed up watching a programme til 11. I find it hard to go to bed before oh but I really need more sleep esp With dd being up just after 6.
I've managed to clear out the airing cupboard and wash all the sofa covers last few days so feeling a bit more organised. 
Still got my co sleeping cot to put up but it's right at the back of the garage and I can't get it out and oh is working horrid long days :( 
Still that's rubbish :( what tests are they doing? Are they giving you a scan? You are having a really rubbish time of it :( 
At my growth scan on Tuesday they said baby is 7lb 2 already, nearly 90tj centile, and considering dd was 4th centile and less than that at 42 weeks I'm not sure what to believe. A quick check of forums says growth scans are a load of baloney so I'm taking it with a pinch of salt!!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Still that's poop news. Sorry. I hope they do something quickly to check if it's really pre-e or not, and if it is that you get taken care of properly. 

Mowat: arch! It's not the time to have no stairs! How is it going to take to get the new ones in place? 

Munchkin: hope you get that floor done quickly. At least you can use the kitchen and have everything put away nicely.
that's good signs you're having there!

Afm: talking about stairs, I saw an advert the other day for a stanna lift (you kknow the company that does the chairs to go up the stairs). Well I just saw that they now do lifts that you can install in your house. I know it's advertised for the elderly, but I want one! Looool! My house is a bit quirky, so I've got the kitchen downstairs on its own, living room, bathroom and my bedroom upstairs, and the kids bedrooms on yet another level! I could definitely do withone of those llifts! Haha!

I also found something that helps with sleep quality (in between 2 wees!), and I wake up less often for the loo. 2-3 times compared to 5-6 or more usually. I have been using hypnobirthing relaxation techniques before going to sleep, and I'm listening a track a YouTube. If you search for 'hypnobirthing rainbow relaxation' you'll find it. It's just a lady talking you through the colours of the rainbow. It's a technique you can use while in labour, but I also find it great to fall and stay asleep. The track last 14 min, but I never make it past the orange colour!
Got my mw appointment today.


----------



## Button#

Sorry you had a bad appointment Stillpraying.

Munchkin I'm the same as you, all good intentions of going to sleep early then end up reading until 10.30. I think I'm going to have to start trying harder though as the 4am wake ups are driving me mad. 

Glad the works coming on well in both your houses Mowat and Munchkin. It'll be lovely when it's all finished and you can just sit back and admire it. 

Ummi I've been reading up on hypnobirthing as well. It's very interesting and I want to try the birth breathing for labour this time.


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks button. Yes my job thus afternoon is to load my hypnobirthing cd into my iPod and actually listen to it! I listened a few times with my dd but haven't listened to it once this time. I'm really struggling today, had so many little jobs out and about today and it's just been hard work. I've cried a few times today and dd has been snapped at :( she's not doing anything naughty, just constant yapping and questions and it's driving me potty!! Everything hurts and babies movements down below are getting really painful. I can't do much at all at the moment :( with my dd I never felt this bad even at 41 weeks but I suppose I was resting up more and not trying to do as much. Today is the first day I feel properly done with this whole pregnancy lark, I want oh here to help out but he's working such long days and all day tomorrow too. I'm praying next week he'll be quieter :(


----------



## Button#

I know what you mean about the constant questions, it's enough to drive you insane! DS was doing that yesterday, even when I gave him the tablet to play on to try and get 5 minutes peace he was asking me what everything was on the game he was playing. I'm going to spend all day at home tomorrow because I just need a break from being talked to! 

I found it so much easier first time around as well, you've not got too long to go though. Really hope it flies by.


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks button. I've left her downstairs on the iPad now :( it's an educational game but I should really be doing it with her. Oh well, I can't be everything i suppose. I just had to use my Doppler because baby went so crazy I thought it might be in trouble. The heart rare was fine but the wierdist thing was I swear it kept kicking the Doppler wherever a moved it to?!? How would it know where it was and even then newborns don't have control of their own limbs to direct them to specific places do they?!? I did it for ages and it really felt like baby was aiming it's kicks right at the Doppler.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Munchkin: last few weeks/days are the toughest, but you're almost there. Hang in there hun. I so know what you mean! The other day ds2 kept talking and asking questions all the way on the bus! I arrived I was so exhausted! Ho well... my mum told me I was the same! 

Afm: mw appointment went well. The mw told me even before I asked that I could usethe birthing centre and that I'd need to ask the consultant to write it down in my notes so the mw knows on D day. Very happy about it. 
Baby's head is already engaged! !! The mw said I might not see her for my next appointment at 38 weeks! We'll see about that!


----------



## Button#

Yay for a good appointment Ummi! I never got to my 38 week appointment with DS and I really hope I don't get to it this time. 

Munchkin definitely don't feel bad about leaving her to play on her own for a bit (unless you don't have parental controls set on it and she can spend all your money!) at this stage of pregnancy when you already have a toddler it's all about survival!


----------



## Button#

Oh and yes they can tell when you're using the doppler and they can kick towards it.


----------



## Munchkin30

Ok new low for me. I just pood myself :( not loads but I suddenly felt the urge but I was putting washing in so I carried on then got caught short on my way to the loo :( that's never happened in all my adult life.


----------



## StillPraying

Well yesterday's urine & blood tests came back abnormal so now I get to collect every drop of my urine for 24 hours....and keep it refrigerated.....gross. tomorrow I turn it in to L&D and then I have to be monitored for an hour. 
I'm with you on the hormones Munchkin, my DH is being such a jerk today and not at all understanding how freaked out I am :( so sorry about the poo incident, hopefully that doesn't happen again! Sounds like you have some good signs tho!


----------



## hopingwaiting

Ugh we are all falling apart now!!! We are almost done ladies we can do it!!!!!! I'm surprised I have only peed myself since IV had a upset stomach for a week now. Increased backaches and I have leaked milk for 3 days now. For some reason I feel like I'm gonna go into labor this weekend.


----------



## Munchkin30

Ooh that would be exciting hoping!! Still I'm so sorry you're having such a worrying time, at least they'll be keeping a really close eye on you now. They might even induce early which I suspect you'd welcome! I do hope they've at least signed you off work now? 
No movement this end but no more accidents either!! Dd was up at 5.30 this morning so I'm feeling exhausted and cross :( oh is at work again and the kitchen us full of bits of wood and rubbish so I'm hoping to induce labour by shifting it all into the garage today. C has a friend over for a play date this morning so I'm hoping it'll tire her out at least. She dropped the remote trying to pass it to me this morning and was so upset she went and sat on the step crying because she wanted to throw something. I know how she feels!!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Poor wee girl! I feel like throwing something too! Maybe I should try the stairs if it has a calming effect! 
Don't worry accidents happens. I weed myself while being sick at least 3 times. Last time ds2 was on the toilets and asked me to clean him up. That made me sick, I was on all four vomiting in a bucket and wetting myself at the same time. And poor boy was sitting on the toilet! I just told him to clean himself!
At least it did not happen in a public place like it did when I was planning with ds2, and poor ds1 was with me in a museum's toilet! 

Still: hope you're Ok and that it's not too serious. Maybe just inducing will solve the problem. 
I know what you mean with dh running on my nerves lately. Not the same reasons, but argh! Why can't they understand how we feel?


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hoping: falling apart is the word lol! I feel so stressed out, and so not ready for this! Never felt like that before!
Leaking milk may be a good sign!
Afm: I am feeling my belly tightening more often, 2-3 times in a day. And also at night. We'll see where that leads me.


----------



## aknqtpie

Munchkin - hopefully this article will make you feel better :) 
https://bethwoolsey.com/2015/01/the-day-i-pooped-my-closet/


----------



## mowat

Oh my goodness that is hilarious! Yep, pregnancy is not pretty. Just so any first time ladies out there don't know, you will most likely poop during delivery. Yes, it is true. Truly magical.


----------



## Button#

Happy Mother's Day ladies!


----------



## hopingwaiting

Button# said:


> Happy Mother's Day ladies!

?? Happy mothers day? I'm confused


----------



## StillPraying

Good morning ladies. Went in to l&d yesterday to turn in my urine collection. They monitored my blood pressure which skyrocketed. They determined it best to induce so here i am on pitocin which is awful


----------



## Button#

hopingwaiting said:


> Button# said:
> 
> 
> Happy Mother's Day ladies!
> 
> ?? Happy mothers day? I'm confusedClick to expand...

It's Mother's Day in the UK today.


----------



## Button#

Good luck Stillpraying!


----------



## Munchkin30

Wow StillPraying. That's amazing news. I will be thinking of you. Hope you have a positive and calm labour xxx keep us posted when you can my love. Massive good luck :hugs: make sure you break someone's hand in the process ;)


----------



## hopingwaiting

Good luck!!!!! 

Ohh got its in may here


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Still: I was just thinking of you hun. 
Sorry Induction is not really nice, but you'll have your baby in your arms very soon. xx


----------



## Munchkin30

Eurgh I'm such a rat bag today, I'm a horrible mummy :( I got breakfast in bed and then went on a waterbirth course thus morning, then oh had an emergency work call so I've been on my own with dd who just wants to play but I'm so horrid I just keep trying to think of things to get me some peace. She's just following me around and it's driving me mad. She's not doing anything wrong but my god I just want some peace. I've put her in the bath at 5.15pm to just get some space. The house is a tip and I can't face dealing with any of it. I'm just praying that once baby is here I'll cheer up. My poor daughter, I'm just being horrid :(


----------



## Ummi2boyz

:hugs:
If that makes you feel slightly better, I just left the kids with dad's the whole afternoon, wenter off for a nap and just aasked them not to argue! 
I wanted to vacuum the house today, ddo forbade me too (it has become too difficult for me lately, especially with spd) said he would do it but he didn't! 
So not a pretty sight in the house today either!


----------



## aknqtpie

Still praying: sending you positive thoughts that everything goes smoothly!!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I meant * DVDs
stupid autocorrect!


----------



## Button#

Munchkin I've been the same. I'm sure they're picking up on the changes and being extra clingy, my DS is like my little shadow and it's driving me mad.


----------



## Munchkin30

That makes me feel even worse :( I've been trying to be reallg reassuring with her and make the most of this time with her and some days I can but today was hard. I wonder if it's hormonal?? When I was pregnant with my first angel I was still Breastfeeding and one day it was just horrific, I couldn't bear her on me. Do you think you might start rejecting the older one to make room for the baby?? That's awful if that's true.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I wouldn't say that. It's surely hormonal and exhaustion as well. A combination of everything I think.
you're doing your best. When baby will be here it is going to be different. 

Ds2 is older than your dd and button's ds , but he's been really difficult lately, having huge temper tantrums that I can't stand anymore.
I hope it stops soon. He's happy about the baby but it's hard for him to control his emotions.


----------



## mowat

Update as soon as you can Still! Super excited for you!


----------



## Button#

I'm sure it's not a case of rejecting the older one for the new one. It's more likely that as we get closer to labour we just want to curl up in a little ball and be left alone. They'll be fine and I'm sure we're feeling worse than we are actually sounding to them.


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks button. I think sleep deprivation and hormones are making me feel even guiltier. Dd is in nursery this afternoon so maybe a nap will give me some sanity. 
I've got some workmen to yell at this morning which should cheer me up!!


----------



## Button#

Take out your hormones on them! Go a bit easy on yourself, you've got all the stress of your house being topsy turvy as well as all the joys of pregnancy, but you're near the end now, not too much longer to hang in there.


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks :) feeling a bit better having some positive interactions with dd. A couple of weeks ago I was terrified of going into labour early cos there was so much to do. Now I'm terrified of NOT going into labour early cos there's so much to do and I've got no choice whilst I'm still preggers!! 

I wonder how Praying is getting on?!? We're nearly at our first rainbow birth!!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Still: hope you're okay and that you're busy cuddling your rainbow. Keep us posted when you can.

munchkin: glad you're feeling better. A nap in the afternoon will surely help.


----------



## Button#

So exciting to have the first baby turn up, makes it seem a lot more real. Stillpraying hope everything is going well and looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Munchkin30

I wonder how StillPraying is getting on? Induction can take days but I keep checking her ticker stupidly, like changing that will be her priority!!


----------



## hopingwaiting

I keep stalking the page too waiting for a update!!! hope all is well!!!!! I wonder who will go next. I pray its Munchkin or me!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Munchkin30

Although I do love you hoping please please please let it be me! I'm done.


----------



## hopingwaiting

thats no problem i will let you go 1st since you are 2 days ahead of me. If i go on a kill all my coworkers spree can i blame it on pregnancy??? Im so uncomfortable that everyone is making me so angry. If i hear the joke ohh hows the twins coming along im gonna freak out!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Munchkin30

Yeah ive had lots of 'are you sure it's not twins?!?' Comments too. F off!! I don't know if I mentioned on here but I had a growth scan last week which put baby on the 90th centile and already weighing more than dd did at 42 weeks. I'd decided that it was rubbish but my midwife did an estimation today before seeing the scan and she said the same :( I'm 5ft 1 for goodness sake, I can't push out a 9lber!! Get-it-OUT!!!


----------



## hopingwaiting

at 37 weeks he was in the 60th percentile. I am not that big at all compared to other people i have seen!!! Someone yesterday asked me if i was preg and i told them no!!! seriously people i dont have time for your jokes!!! I pray i have some progress tomorrow at my doctors appointment even though dilation doesnt really mean anything but in my head if i am not dilating it means something is wrong!


----------



## Munchkin30

I feel massive but I don't think I ever got that big with my daughter. They don't do internals til 40 weeks here I don't think. I've got a sweep booked for 2weeks on Wednesday, although I had 3 with dd and they did nothing!!


----------



## Munchkin30

I'm also still 3/5 engaged like I was 2 weeks ago. They call that 'head well down' and it probably won't get any lower until labour but I want to see progress damn it!!!


----------



## hopingwaiting

I wonder if they will do a sweep here at 38 weeks


----------



## Munchkin30

Come on Still, PUSH!!!!


----------



## Button#

Ugh I had a rotten night last night. I'm really struggling with her being so high up and making me short of breath and I also have a stuffy nose so that makes it hard to breathe as well. I spent a good couple of hours sat up straight in bed just so I could breathe properly. I feel so rubbish after last night I haven't got the energy to go to our art class today and it's the last one. It also means I'm stuck inside with LO all day.

Sorry for the grumble, I'm not enjoying this pregnancy at all.


----------



## Munchkin30

Sorry button :( I know how that feels. It's ok to have a good moan on here. I try to avoid pregnancy moaning in real life but here we all know how grateful we are to be pregnant but it doesn't mean we're not allowed a good moan!!


----------



## Button#

Thank you. I feel guilty moaning to OH all the time. I know it bothers him that there's nothing he can do to help.


----------



## Munchkin30

I'm terrible. And I know I do it even more to her help/attention. If he was wandering around telling me to put my feet up all day and bringing me peeled grapes I'd be moaning at him for smothering me and telling him I'm not an invalid!! Poor man can't win.


----------



## Button#

Same here. I keep telling him the only way he can help is by taking his turn at being pregnant.


----------



## mowat

Ugh, barely slept last night. Moan, moan, moan!


----------



## Button#

Moan away Mowat, you can join me!


----------



## hopingwaiting

Sitting in labor n delivery getting monitored due to Bp being 152/110 ohhhh the joys


----------



## Munchkin30

Oh no hoping. Really hope everything's ok xx 

Mowat sorry you're struggling hon. How much longer are they letting you go? 

Sounds like everyone's struggling :( 

Still - we're all thinking of you. Hope you're ok xxx

I've been feeling a lot better today. Slept reasonably well til 6.30 when dd came in, then I escaped to the spare room and dozed til 8. Managed to do a few little jobs without collapsing this morning. Took dd to nursery where sge was a lot happier to be left than last few times then had yummy belated Mother's Day lunch out with oh where I actually managed to eat a reasonable amount!! Hurrah!!! Then got a nap in, picked up dd and I'm off over to see a friend who's back home looking after her mum.

Also after my water birth workshop on Monday I've been planning my labour a bit more. I think this is the first time I've dared!! I've bought some battery powered candles for the labour room and an inflatable bath cushion and I'm going to dig out some oils later and look at some music. I figure even if I end up being induced or can't have my water birth for whatever reason a nice calm atmosphere will be nice anyway, including some dimmed lighting and music. My dds birth was so hectic and stressful, I was totally exhausted before we started, we had to leave the birth centre for the hospital, and I ended up screaming in stirrups with forceps for the delivery and about 10 people in the room. She was whipped away to be checked so oh couldn't cut the cord, and I refused to hold her straight away because I was so traumatised. Poor baby must have had such a horrific first sight of the world!! 
The birth of Rowan was calm and peaceful and beautiful and although she was obviously tiny and born sleeping I had the process of a proper although mini labour and I'm so glad we could give her that at least.


----------



## Button#

Hoping I hope everything is ok with you and bubs. Keep us updated.

Munchkin I'm glad you had a better day today, you deserve a bit of a break. I'm also looking into ways to make labour as calm and peaceful as possible, I don't have an oil burner at the moment but I might pick one up. What oils are you thinking? I know I have a few relaxing ones but not sure what's good for labour.

I've made a good start on lists for hospital bag, home birth box and DS's bag so I'm going to try and get them all packed this weekend.


----------



## hopingwaiting

Ughhh he needs to come. It went down after a couple hours so pretty much I need bed rest. Possible induction next week but idk. Blood work is declining so I need him out so its not a emergency to gert him out


----------



## StillPraying

Hi ladies sorry I haven't updated, I unfortunately did not have a lovely birth as hoped, but all is well now. I will post my birth story in that section since it may be rather long. Short version: Had to have pitocin to induce and magnesium for blood pressure and then the epidural finally. I had to do this crazy rolling back and forth thing cuz her heart rate dropped and ended up pushing while on my side. Didn't take many pushes but I was hemorrhaging so bad and lost too much blood and they had to do all of these "sweeps" to make sure I didn't have a hole in my uterus somewhere (super painful I don't wish it on anyone). I was on so many drugs for my blood pressure and bleeding that I was swollen like the Michelin man. Looked like I'd been in a car accident. so I had to have a transfusion but it took the whole damn anesthesiologist team to find any veins with blood left in them.


----------



## StillPraying

Miss Katie MaryEllen was born Sunday March 15th at 1220pm: 5lbs 6oz 18 in long &#9825; 36 weeks & 1 day
 



Attached Files:







2015-03-17 17.46.16.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Ummi2boyz

She is perfect Still! Congratulations! She is our first rainbow, welcome into the world. 
Sorry that was so difficult to say the least. But I'm glad you're both of now. Take it easy hun and try and get some rest. Thinking of you.

hoping: thinking of you too. Hope you're okay now. Put your feet up too!

Munchkin: glad you had a better day. Enjoy those moments. 

Thanks button, you just reminded me that I need to prepare a bag for the kids too! It slept my mind!

.owat: happy 37 weeks! Hope you are OK.


----------



## mowat

Congratulations Still! Amazing news! Sorry the delivery wasn't everything you had hoped, but your daughter is so worth it!

I had an appointment today and everything seems to be fine still. The doctor suggested doing a sweep at next weeks appointment, but I'm not sure what to say. Is there any rush? I have an ultrasound booked for Monday and then see the doctor the next day so I guess we'll know more about position, etc. Had a nap this afternoon so I'm a bit less "moan-y" now!


----------



## Munchkin30

Wow still. What a birth! But you are both here safe and well(ish) thanks to the wonders of modern medicine. She is so beautiful and so lucky to have you as her mummy too. I will avoid the full birth story for now because I'm still rather terrified for my own but you need to rest as much as you can and build your strength back up. Is she feeding ok and sleeping a bit? She's such a titch I imagine that's all gonna be a bit trickier too?? Keep chatting to us when you get a min. I'll put our first glorious rainbow on the front page :) xxx


----------



## Button#

Congratulations stillpraying! She's gorgeous. Sorry you had a rough time but at least she's here now and you can focus on recovering and having lovely snuggles with beautiful little Katie. 

Hoping glad your bp went down, look after yourself.

Mowat don't go for the sweep if you're not ready,


----------



## Munchkin30

Grr I'm back to being a grumpy moaner this morning :( I was in a good mood last night so went to see my friend then came back and chatted to oh til 11pm!!!! (Hardcore eh?!?) then dd woke me up at 3 and I couldn't get back to sleep til 5 so I went in the spare room hoping she'd get oh up in the morning instead of me. She woke up at 6.30 walking round screaming so I asked where daddy was and she said she couldn't find him so he'd blatantly just ignored her thinking I'll just deal with her so then I couldn't get back to sleep, he's full of the joys of spring and I'm going to be a big grump all day yet again!! Hope I can make him truly miserable too :(


----------



## Button#

Oh no munchkin, that is a rough night. We seem to be taking turns, I had an ok night last night, just woke up properly once with an achy leg where I'd been asleep on one side the whole time.


----------



## hopingwaiting

Munchkin I almost pooped my pants at the store today!!!!!!! I had to run run to the bathroom


----------



## Munchkin30

Ha ha!! That's a good sign mowat ;)


----------



## hopingwaiting

Well just got put on complete bed rest


----------



## Munchkin30

Bless you hoping :( have they talked about induction?


----------



## Munchkin30

Button I think it was you asking about essential oils? I'm trying clary sage and lavendar. Good relaxing oils, should'nt be used before full term though as they can induce labour. I'm going to use them whilst listening to me hypnobirthing stuff so I have an association with the smell then use them in the pool during labour. 
Or I'll just run in screaming for the pethadine and forget about all of it ;) xxx


----------



## Munchkin30

Mowat I know twins are usually early so you've done amazingly well getting as far as you have. I don't know if there's a medical reason to induce but if not, don't go for the sweep unless you're ready xxx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Munchkin:lol! I want a peaceful birth too, but I know I'll take pain relief if I feel I need it! Haha! 

Mowat: if you and your babies are OK so far, why would they want to do a sweep now? It's still good for them to stay baking a little longer. Isn't it? You may want to ask for a second opinion. 
And yay! For going that far! How are you feeling?

Hoping: thinking of you. Keep us posted when you can.

still: I hope you are recovering well and baby is doing fine. 

afm: just started rlt yesterday, 1 cup a day. I'll increase to 2 next week, but with my sickness still here I hope I'll handle it well. I bought the tablets too, so I don't have to drink too many cups. I love the taste, but can't drink too much of any kind of tea.


----------



## aknqtpie

Congratulations Still! Sorry that you didn't have a great birth, but I hope you are resting and recovering well and can enjoy you beautiful daughter :)


----------



## mowat

Hmmm, suffering today. Maybe I will consider that sweep next week. Feels like cheating though and I'm worried I'll regret it. Guess I've got a few days to think about it. My doula said sex is just as good at bringing on labour as having a sweep. DOn't know which sounds more appealing at the moment!


----------



## hopingwaiting

Sex does not sound appealing to me at alllllllll!!! I would go for the sweep you will be 37 weeks and that is great for twins. In the us people are lucky to go past 35 with twins. 

I just feel like being on bed rest is gonna make the days go by sooooo much slower


----------



## Munchkin30

Eurgh not good! Mowat I really think you've done amazingly to get this far. Have you had growth scans recently? How are they getting on? You've made no fuss at all about carrying TWO babies and we're all going mental with 1!! Follow your instincts and if you feel you're ready go for it but I seem to be having good days and bad days. One day I'll feel like I've just got to get baby out NOW! I can't go on any longer. And he next I'm just praying it holds on so I can get more organised. I definitely wouldn't have sex though, I think that's beyond the call of duty!!
Hoping I'm sorry about the bed rest :( are you being looked after well and got some company? Have you got DVDs? Can you lie on the sofa instead?? I moan about not getting enough bed time but I think I'd go a bit crazy with proper bed rest.


----------



## Button#

Thanks Munchkin. I've got lavender, I'll pick up some clary sage as well. 

Fingers crossed the days don't go too slowly for you Hoping.


----------



## hopingwaiting

I can only lay on the couch my bed hates pregnant me. Too soft. The bad thing is since I have been on half bed rest since 32 weeks I have seen everything on tv!!


----------



## Munchkin30

Poor you hoping :( you must be bored to tears. Have you tried downloading some birth hypnosis or relaxation tracks? Something to do! Or could you knit or sew something?? Write a diary?? A letter to you rainbow they could read when they're older? Have you got any audio books? X


----------



## hopingwaiting

I'm gonna watch some lifetime movies for now. I'm so munchkin but they are talking about induction next week so if you wanna go before me you got a week haha


----------



## Munchkin30

Darn it hoping!!! No I'm really relieved for uou because you're having such a rubbish time. I'm essentially fine, just tired out so even if they offered my induction now if try hard to avoid it for a few weeks at least.


----------



## aknqtpie

I have a feeling Ella is going to hang on as long as possible. I hurt everywhere... and just want to sleep!!!


----------



## Munchkin30

I think I'll be with you akn. I keep getting pains and twinges but I suspect baby is very comfy in there!!


----------



## Button#

I've wanted a nap since I got up this morning. Shame DS doesn't nap any more.


----------



## Munchkin30

That's why I've put dd in nursery 3 afternoons a week ;)


----------



## hopingwaiting

Unless they actually induce me hes gonna be around for the long run. My sister is going out of town this weekend and she has to be here when I deliver I just need her so I got cross my legs all weekend. Its for my nephews boy scouts so I don't want her to have to rush home. Then next week is my birthday and I realm really don't want a April fools baby


----------



## Button#

Good plan. DSs preschool only does September intake and I wanted to wait for his free hours so he doesn't start until September. On the plus side it's 2 weeks today until OH finishes work and he's not going back until at least 2 weeks after she's born so I kind of get a maternity leave because he can take DS to play groups.


----------



## Button#

Sounds like induction is pretty likely after all you've been through Hoping.


----------



## Munchkin30

Hoping my birthday is the 30th - my official due date. I really would rather not have a baby on my burthday, it'll steal all my birthday thunder every year!! 
Button dd is now doing her free hours only so 1-6 3 days a week. Need to remember uk book her in over the Easter holidays else that'll be terrible timing!! I couldn't cope with her home all the time though, we'd drive each other crazy quite quickly!!


----------



## Button#

Luckily I have a play group on most days that I can take DS to, he's got quite independent as well and I can sit and have a cup of tea and a chat while he plays otherwise he would drive me crazy.


----------



## aknqtpie

I want her to be born on the Aries side of April rather than the Taurus side.. my mom is a Taurus.. and wants her born on her birthday.. the 27th.. 

I am working full time up until 40 weeks or I give birth... which ever comes sooner.. so no naps for me :(


----------



## hopingwaiting

I am a Aries march 26 but the boyfriend sister best friend are all Taurus. I wanted to work up to the end but I just couldn't even sitting down for almost 2 days my ankles are still tree trunks!! The boyfriends liking bedrest since he gets bacon and eggs in the morning


----------



## Munchkin30

Well this one will defibitely be Aries now. I'm not going past the middle of April that's for sure! I'm an Aries and my sisters partner, best friend and her fiancé are all Aries. Aries people rock!! My grandma was a Taurus and I didn't like her so I'm a bit biased. 
Hoping how does the bacon and eggs thing work?? Who's cooking that?!? 
Akn so sorry you're having to work so late, seems very unfair. I know a few people in the uk that have done that but it's rare. Most I know stop by 37 weeks. I'm not a swollen ankles sort of pregnant woman but this time even I was getting them from sitting at a desk, and I was only working 3 days a week.


----------



## Munchkin30

How long are you all having off once baby is born? Will you go back full or part time? I don't know how long I'll stay off. I had about 14 months off after dd was born then went back 2-3 days a week. I'm freelance so there's no compulsion to go bavk after a certain time and I'd quite like to see dd settled in school before she has to start going to a childminder after school until I get home, which will probably be 7pm :( I might even have a change of jobs. I know a few people that teach at uni's or colleges so I might try and get some workshop or lecturing work that would be more daytime.


----------



## hopingwaiting

The bacon and eggs I cook. Hes been cooking dinner so I don't mind. That's what I am up doing right now. In the us we only have job security for 6 weeks 8 at the max.


----------



## Munchkin30

It is rubbish. For a civilised country the US is very uncivilised at times!!


----------



## Button#

I'm at home with DS anyway and won't go back until they're both in school as it's not worth it financially for me and I wouldn't see them in the week what with the hours and the commute. When number 2 is in pre school I'll consider what I want to do and either do some free lance work or a qualification to do something different like teaching.


----------



## hopingwaiting

Yeah its dumb. Mine is all unpaid too. My doctors office isn't big enough to pay or use family medical leave act which will pay up to 12 weeks. My boyfriend works for the state and since we aren't married they don't see why he needs to take any time off. This is our 1st so I want him off for a week. He has plenty of vacation time. Even though we aren't married its still his child!


----------



## Munchkin30

That's pathetic. My oh is self employed but we're not married so if he had a 'proper' job he'd get paternity leave. My sister and her partner aren't married and they've had 2 babies in 15 months. Each time, she got 9 months off, mostly paid and he got 2 weeks paternity at the start then took 3 months unpaid after she went to work. I'm freelance so I only get statutory but that's 90% pay for 6 weeks then the rest of the 9 months at £138 a week. I honestly think that's pretty fair and it's the bare minimum you can get here.


----------



## Munchkin30

Hoping are you on sick leave now or is this part of your 6-8 weeks?


----------



## hopingwaiting

Umm I dont really know. Most likely part of my 6-8 weeks


----------



## aknqtpie

It's my choice to work that late, I could have said I am done at 37 weeks, and just been done. But since I only get so much paid leave, I figured the more time I work, the more leave I will have to use. Short term disability is only about half of my monthly income, so I don't want to depend on that too long. I will be heading back to work on July 6, no matter how early or late she gets here. My sister in law will be watching Ella during the day while I am at work, and she will be out of town at her sisters (who is also due around the same time as me), until the last week of June.. so I want some transition time with her and Ella before I go back to work. 

I am lucky that my work is flexible though, and if there are times I need to bring her in, or work from home, they will work with me.. which is nice. It's the good thing about working in a small office. Especially one with really no turnover, and the only new employees are because our office is just getting bigger and we need more support. 

Getting to move this weekend!! We closed yesterday, and waiting for the house to record this morning so we can get the keys :) Hoping to hold on until after my maternity pictures, which I am putting off until 37 weeks lol... Still haven't packed my birth bag.


----------



## Button#

Yay for closing on your house akn. I'm sorting out my hospital bag and home birth stuff this weekend, OH is getting nervous that I'll go early and he'll have to find everything!


----------



## Munchkin30

Yeah well done akn! That's fab news. And great news about work being so flexible. I really am so lucky just to be able to choose when/whether to go back. Sounds like your sister is fab though x


----------



## aknqtpie

I am just in denial.


----------



## mowat

Congrats on the house! Yup, I understand denial!

I tried to pack a bag yesterday since I did it last time after my waters had broken and I was trying to leave for the hospital. So far I have a nightgown, bathrobe and a tank top. Hmmm, maybe I'd better try again tomorrow.


----------



## Munchkin30

I'm starting to feel fairly organised now compared to you lot!! Hospital bags are just about packed, I've spent the last few days washing slings and nappies. I'm onto the second size nappies now after freakibg out about my massive 90th centile baby that'll basically be a baby elephant!!


----------



## Munchkin30

Just noticed my ticker - single figures. Eeek!!!


----------



## Button#

Yes I think you're putting us all to shame Munchkin. I hate packing but I'm going to get it done today.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I'm busy buying the last few bits for my bag too. Should be over this week.
I finished with the nappies last week already, but I'm going to take disposable for the hospital.


----------



## mowat

Fine, I'll wash diapers today!


----------



## Button#

I've mostly finished packing my hospital bag. Just have to wash my dressing gown and a blanket and swaddle blanket to go in there. I've put snacks for labour on my next shopping list but they'll go in a seperate bag because I'll need them for my home birth.

I also have most of the stuff for my home birth together, just need to wash some blankets, and I've made a start on DSs bag. 

See Munchkin, you're a good influence on us!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Mowat: Loool! !!

button: well done!

I received some parcels yesterday, but the postman did not leave a note. I only realised this morning when I tracked it on the Internet but the post office they're at is closed today. So that will have to wait until Monday. I'm slightly gutted, I was so excited about them.


----------



## Button#

Has anyone written their birth plan yet?


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Not yet. Thinking of doing when I go to bed, but forgets it in the morning. I'm useless this pregnancy. The two previous I had everything ready at this stage and was just waiting for Babba to make an appearance. 
I guess being busy now with the last bits will make the time go by faster.


----------



## Button#

Being kept awake by braxton hicks contractions at the moment, never had them before. I'm blaming OH as we DTD before I started getting them. Now I'm sat here worried about premature labour and baby has hiccups!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I had loadsof them with ds2 and 2 or 3 false alarms when Ireally thought I was going to give birth. And then he was overdue!
Try not to worry. You'll be ok.


----------



## hopingwaiting

I didn't know I was having them until I was at the hospital the other day and the lady told me. I thought it was the baby sticking his butt out and that's why it hurt a little bit. IV been having a few painful contractions the last few days but nothing else!!! Ugh I need him to come out hes tricking me!


----------



## mowat

I refuse to do a birth plan. I work at the local hospital and it seems everyone that has an extensive birth plan ends up needing a c-section! Just a coincidence, I know, but I told my doula and she laughed.


----------



## Munchkin30

I'm with you mowat!! Me and OH know the 'plan' and where we'd like to go with pain relief Etc. I was concerned about things like delayed cord clamping and the injection to get the placenta out but we'll see what happens. Dd was so stick that when she came out a team of drs just cut it and whipped her across the room in seconds to check her and because of bleeding they got the placenta out to check immediately, I really didn't care at that point!! My main aim is for the process to be calm whatever happens so I'm aiming at that!!


----------



## Munchkin30

Button I've been getting a hard bump for weeks. I presume it's braxton hicks but duesnt hurt. Just very tight. Last couple of weeks I've been getting very painful movements from baby like shoulders right down though that give me horrendous period cramps and back pain and I always think 'this is it!!' Everyone keeps telling me this baby will be early but it's not got much time to be early now!!
I was trying to work out what to do on my birthday which is my due date. I think we've settled on leaving dd with the inlaws so we can go for a meal and to the cinema. I have no idea what I want as presents either, can't think past baby stuff at the mo.


----------



## Button#

They stopped about midnight, didn't help that baby was having a good wriggle while they were going on, I think that's what was keeping me awake more than anything. 

I might not do a birth plan either. The only thing I can think of to go on it would be that I want to give birth at home, but they'll know that seeing as I'll be booked in for a home birth! I found last time they asked me everything anyway. I remember being annoyed when I had to put the gas and air down in the middle of being stitched up to say yes to the vitamin k injection when I'd already put in my birth plan I wanted him to have it.

I'm rubbish at thinking what I want for birthdays as well Munchkin. The one just gone I got a Kenwood food mixer which I'm madly in love with. I also got a thomas kinkade disney puzzle which has been fab stress relief during pregnancy.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Glad it has stopped Button. This is just your body preparing for birth. 

Hoping: I was thinking of you, I thought you might be having your baby! 

My birth plan will be bullet points of things I find important. But in the end I'll just want to make sure baby will be safe, whatever it takes. And just like munchkin, I'd like the process to be as calm as possible. And I really want to use the birth centre since I am not going to have a home birth, so I'd better write that in red!!! Haha!

Has anyone heard of Still? I hope she and baby Katie are doing well.


----------



## hopingwaiting

No baby here. I was in the nursery last night and told him I was time to come. He went crazy and said no! I dont think he's coming on his own. I had a rough night sleep. Please baby come please!!!!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Give it some time hoping. You just never know. Do came justthe day before I was supposed to be induced. There's hope!


----------



## Munchkin30

Yeah dd came naturally the day of induction!! Went in to be induced and I was 5cm dilated!!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Those babies! They really do what they want!

I have a question for you ladies. When you pack some snacks, what do you take? I thought cereal bars, but at some point I thought dh might want something more savoury and not sugary. What could I take?

I've got my consultant appointment tomorrow, he should confirm that I stop my meds and that I'm all good for the birth centre.


----------



## Munchkin30

Great news ummi! I've packed cereal bars but yoh could put in cheddars or a savoury snack like that? Healthy food really doesn't matter at that time! Also if you're in a birth centre they might feed you anyway or your oh might have easy access to a kitchen to make toast or something? You could take cuppasoup or throw some baby bel in on your way out? Or maybe breadsticks??


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Yep! Thanks for the tips! I'll try that!


----------



## Button#

Good luck at your appointment today Ummi. Ue got my 36 week midwife appointment today as well and I officially get booked in for my home birth, they'll arrange a home visit after that where they check access and bring me all the info I need, so exciting how close it's getting!

Can't believe you're 39 weeks now Munchkin. It's all seeming a bit more real now.


----------



## hopingwaiting

Good luck today ladies at your appointments! I had yet another rough night with pain and pressure but yet when I wake up its gone. He's tricking me!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

:hugs: hoping. 
Try and get some rest today.


----------



## Button#

Sorry you're having a rough time Hoping, try and catch up today.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

How was your appt button?

Here is an update from me, copied and pasted from my journal:
Just finished with the doc. She gave me some meds for the vomiting to try out. If it doesn't work out she said to come to the triage mw and get "properly" assessed. I hope it works. I'm sick of being sick! My urine Sample was a bit weird so it's been sent to the lab. And I had a swab taken for the thrush that came back again!! Argh! Otherwise, baby is fine, but wad hiding so it took ages for the doc to find the hb. I'm glad she was moving so I knew she was ok. Doc confirmed that according to the last scan the baby's kidneys are ok. And she gave me the green light for the birth centre.

Only one thing is that she seemed to be annoyed that I had so many questions and was taking so long. I already had to chase everything since the beginning, so I think I should be the one who is annoyed!! At least I am taking charge of my and the baby's health! I'm glad I met very good people on my other appointments.

Next appt is in 2 weeks time with the mw.


----------



## Munchkin30

Yay ummi that all sounds positive. Annoying that they weren't being co operative though :( take all the time you need. I sometimes feel rushed though and it makes you forget what you needed to ask!!

Hoping I feel like you, loads of pains and keep thinking I'm sure I'll go tonight but then I wake up and nothing. Been really uncomfortable all day with pains but my stomach is a mess cos of these silly iron tablets and I'm taking lactulose to counteract the constipation but my body doesn't know what's going on!! Any news on induction?

I can't get in my kitchen AGAIN because the floors being tiled and I've sober the day running about looking after workmen at various houses. House is a tip again. So much for nesting eh?!?


----------



## Ummi2boyz

They can sometimes make us feel rushed, isn't it? That's exactly what happened at my booking in appt. And the more she rushed me, the more I was getting confused (I bizarrely became all mixed up with the dates of my mcs). And the mw was really looking annoyed by that, telling me she had to see other patients! 
Now I just come in with my list of questions!! Haha!
However I can't fault the community mws I've seen, always telling mw to take my time with my list! Hehe!

Sorry about the kitchen. That's a nightmare. Hope you wake up from it very soon. 

How's everyone else? Hoping? Akn? Mowat?


----------



## Button#

That's bad that they were annoyed by you asking questions Ummi. 

My appointment was fine, fairly standard and she said my midwife would call me to arrange a home visit and then once I hit 37 weeks I'm good to go for my home birth. My DS did steal her tape measure to play with when she was trying to measure my bump but she let him have it and got out another one. She did say baby is starting to engage so that's good news, I may be able to breathe soon!

Sorry your kitchen is out of action again Munchkin.


----------



## Munchkin30

Now we've got no boiler :( is there a rule about not bringing a newborn home to a house with no heating or hot water?!? Engineers can't come til a week on Thursday when I'll be - 40+3!! Oops.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

What????? 
Sorry, I hope it gets fixed quickly. That's just awful!


----------



## hopingwaiting

Appointment is tomorrow at 9am. I pray and hope they induce me this week. I swear hr has to be sitting In mu rectum or something because everytime I sit up I have to go. So annoying. My stomach itches but there's no rash or anything. Birthday is Thursday but all i care about right now is getting baby out. I seriously do nothing all day since I got everything ready early!


----------



## mowat

Had my ultrasound today and babies are looking good and measuring on track. See the doctor tomorrow. It'll be interesting to see if she wants to do a sweep or not. I guess there are some dangers with waiting too long to deliver twins---some doctors insist on getting them out before 38 weeks. Feeling fine so I'm not really in a rush.

Finally got the diapers washed! Bag not packed though.


----------



## Button#

Oh no Munchkin what a nightmare! Did you tell them you could have a newborn baby any minute? 

Hoping hang in there, it can't be long now.

Yay for a good scan Mowat, now pack that bag!!


----------



## Munchkin30

Yes mowat. Definitely pack the bag! Yes it was quite funny, the wife of the engineer said 'how's your availability next week??' So I said 'we'll I've got a baby due on Monday but other than that my diary's pretty empty!!' To be fair that was when I didn't think it was that urgent but now she knows it's not working at all she's sending someone out later!! Just washing all our white bedding and baby sheets today. We set up the babybay co sleeper on Sunday :)


----------



## Button#

It looks lovely all set up. I need to do all the bedding as well. 

My home visit from the midwife is tomorrow, bit annoying though as she said it'll be between 10 and 4. Also got a call from the pre school offering DS a place from September.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Lovely Button. Everything is falling into place nicely. 

Munchkins: it looks great! 
Hope the boiler gets fixed quickly. Glad the lady understood and sent someone. 

Afm: I'm sick again today. :( that's just horrible. I took a tablet when I woke up, but still felt sick and I was feeling dizzy. I had to lie down. Just been sick before lunch. 
I'll give those tablets a go for a few more days and if it doesn't work I'll have to go to the triage to get assessed properly. I hope it won't come to that and if it does, I don't understand why these steps haven't been taken earlier as I told them (especially consultant) many times how sick I was!
I planned on starting my bag this p.m. But right now I don't know how I'll feel in 10 min!
I didn't even cook for lunch, I just sent ds1 to buy some pot noodles! And asked dh to bring some pizzas for the evening. 
I don't know how long I can do this for!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Mowat: yay for great scan! I can't wait to see a pic of your babies! It's going to be soon for you! Eeeeek!


----------



## hopingwaiting

He would induce me if I was dilated to 3 but im maybe a one and my cervix is facing my rectum like I thought. So if it doesn't happen next week then hell induce me at 41 weeks since my bp is down and swelling. Im gonna carry him to his high school graduation


----------



## Button#

At least your bp and swelling have gone down Hoping, that's good news. 

Ummi I hope your tablets kick in soon.


----------



## aknqtpie

Hoping: Glad to hear your BP and swelling has gone down. Hopefully baby will make it out before 1st grade starts :) 

Munchkin: Glad they are getting someone out there sooner to fix the boiler, nothing like having more stressful things happen when you are uber pregnant!!! 

Gonna work on trying to pack my bag this week.. also going to start on baby laundry. Now that we are moved into the new place, I need to take some time to work on that and getting the house unpacked. 

Oh and as far as a birth plan, I decided I am not going to do one.. No point, I am winging it.


----------



## Button#

Congrats on moving into your new house akn!


----------



## mowat

Glad you're getting your hot water fixed Munchkin. Bag is partially packed now---does that count?

Sorry you're feeling so bad Ummi. Hope you can get something that works.

Congrats on the move Aknqtpie. So exciting! Our carpenter finished one project today so I think that's it for a couple of weeks (we're waiting for some wood so we can finish our stairs). And then we're taking a break.

Well, I thought I might have babies by tonight, but everything stopped---boo! Woke up at 4 am to pee and started having cramping off and on. Kept me awake for a couple of hours, but by my doctor's appointment at 10:30 it had stopped. The doctor I saw today thought there was no need to do a sweep until next week (38 weeks), but she's sending me for non-stress tests just to check on babies. Oh well, my mom arrives tomorrow so hopefully the babies decide to show up shortly afterwards.


----------



## Munchkin30

Hurrah mowat! I still think you've done amazingly to make it this far. I've got a sweep booked a week today but not sure whether to do it or not?? I think if there's no dilation or ripening it won't do much anyway so you've kind of got to be 'ready'. I'm not in a massive rush but I know if I don't go by the 9th I'll be induced so if like to avoid that if possible, partly because it'll mean no waterbirth and partly because you have to sit in a room with loads of other women being induced until it gets going and I was in that room last time but luckily I was already 5cm when I went in got induction so missed all the depressing bit and went straight to delivery!! 
Man came round last night and heating ran for the evening but it's stopped again this morning. I'm trying not to be too bothered cos it's not freezing here and baby can snuggle up in a sling with me if necessary. We've got electric showers and a dishwasher and other heaters so we'll live, but every time anyone comes to look at it they empty my tidy airing cupboard which is in the nursery and can't he arsed to put it back and they trash my utility room. I feel like I'm chasing my tail!! Just want my house straight. Kitchen floor should be finished today so I can get that straight again. I had to go diem to my grans house to steal her microwave last night (she died in December, I'm not that mean!!) because we couldn't get in the kitchen and I'm so sick of takeaways!! Do you think other people live in this sort if chaos with babies imminent?!?


----------



## Munchkin30

Just been to see the midwife. Baby is now 1/5th engaged and she wanted to do a sweep today but I wouldn't let her!! Stay in a bit longer baby. Also I've got some sort of infection, probably urine, so that might be why I'm feeling light headed and wierd.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hope you're ok. 
Baby needs to stay put until you get that boiler repaired and the floor done!


----------



## Button#

Yay for being 1/5 engaged Munchkin, I reckon as soon as all your house stuff is done and you relax you'll go into labour.

The midwife came round but she said she needed to do a blood test before she can book me in for a home birth to check my iron levels. She was lovely though and did the blood test at my house and said she'll chase the results on Friday so she can do my booking visit on Monday. She was lovely and reassuring and said even if my iron is low they will help me get it back up and I can still have a home birth if I want, just have to have a call from the supervisor to say she's told me the risks.


----------



## aknqtpie

We do need some more babies to start being born soon!! :)


----------



## Munchkin30

Believe me as soon as the kitchen is back in use I'll try and get this baby out ;) re packed all my labour bags this afternoon so we're good to go!!


----------



## hopingwaiting

I'd give anything to get this baby out. I keep telling him he will have more room on the outside but nooo he doesn't wanna listen! Tomorrow is my birthday &#127874; even though I dont wanna share the day it would be a great gift!


----------



## Munchkin30

Hoping I was surprised that they offered me a sweep at 39 weeks so might be worth asking ;) yes this baby is getting stroppy at my internal organs too so I'm sure it'll much happier on the outside!!


----------



## aknqtpie

Still haven't packed labor bag.. maybe I will make a list of what I need to pack and that will help me get it packed lol.


----------



## hopingwaiting

Cant do a sweep since my cervix is facing my rectum. He hardly could reach it


----------



## Munchkin30

Oh yeah, sorry totally forgot! Pesky cervix. It can change in a few days xx


----------



## Button#

Hope you have a lovely birthday, hopefully eating cake in between contractions!


----------



## StillPraying

Hi ladies :flower: sorry Ive beenabsent I've been checking every day to see who rainbow #2 will be!

Munchkin sorry about your heating and remodeling issues:wacko: how stressful! Hopefully they'll get it all sorted soon so you can relax and have baby!

Mowat how awesome you've been able to keep those babies in this far, I thought for sure you would be the first of us to go lol

Ummi so sorry you've been sick, you definitely should go get assesed. That's how I was and it turned out to be preeclampsia so definitely get it checked out. 

Hoping hang in there, most 1st time pregnancies go past EDD. And being induced is so not fun:nope:

Akn congrats on the new house! 

AFM had to run out and buy some preemie clothes for miss Katie...the newborn clothes swallow her! She nurses like a champ tho so hopefully won't take long for her to gain weight :kiss: this is the first time I've dealt with bleeding /cracked nipples:cry: so not fun!


----------



## Munchkin30

Aww so lovely to hear from you still!! I know, I'm amazed no one else has gone yet. I didnt think it would be me but we're all hanging in there strong!! Glad baby Katie is doing so well. My dd was 6lb 9 and we had do get tiny baby clothes for her cos she kept pulling legs and arms out of leg and arm holes!! I also had horrid bad nipples, she was of course lots bigger than Katie think sometimes i think if they're dinky they're working so hard to catch up they just feed and feed, which is just what they should do but ouch!!! Also if her mouth is a bit smaller she won't be getting so much boob in her mouth so I imagine it'll hurt more too. I used tubes and tubes of Lansinoh and spent lots of time with my bonks out drying off. I also had Breast shells that aerated and kept clothes off my nipples between feeds. Made my look like madonna!! (A bit ;)) I also used nipple shields when it was really really bad just for the first Ouchy Ouchy Ouchy bit of the feed (you know the bit I mean ;)!) 

Sounds like you're doing amazingly though so well done!! Once my birthdays over on Monday I'll be desperate to pop. Sweep booked for Wednesday so praying I'll be joining you after that!!


----------



## aknqtpie

I think I will be the last to go..lol.. Or it will be between Button and I :) lol

Glad to hear baby Katie is doing well!!!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

So glad to hear from you Still! We missed you!
She did not really look that tiny on the picture. I'm sure she'll go stronger and stronger!
Cracked nipples are no fun. Ouch. I'm certainly not looking forward to that part of motherhood, that's for sure!

Thanks for you advice. I may have to go because was still sick the first day, yesterday was really good and happened to be sick again today, but was much better than usual. I'll what happens tomorrow and if sick again I'll follow your advice. 
Keep us posted whenever you can. xx


----------



## nessaw

Hi ladies. Congratulations on little katie still. Glad to see you're all doing so well and about to pop! I hope you don't mind me popping on to let you know I got a bfp today-2-3 weeks on the cb digi. Am very nervous but really hoping this is it. Good luck to you all.x


----------



## aknqtpie

That's great news nessaw!! I hope you keep us updated! :)


----------



## Munchkin30

Nessaw my love that awesome news! So happy for you. When's your due date? I remember after being on the July rainbows thread with Rowan and losing her it was so exciting going back on and telling them. And it was a few days after my due date I think so it's a good omen you're back here now!! Do keep us posted honey. Can I put something on the first page with your expected due date or would you dafter I didn't??


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Nessaw! That's wonderful news! Please do keep us posted! So happy for you hun!


----------



## nessaw

Munchkin that's very kind. Hopefully edd is dec 2nd. X


----------



## Button#

That's brilliant news Nessaw, congratulations!

Great to hear from you Stillpraying, I'm glad you and Katie are doing well.

Akn I have a feeling I'm going to go early again this time, although that could just be wishful thinking!


----------



## Munchkin30

Ooh exciting nessaw, a lovely December baby. So pleased. Will update first post xx

Just to let you ladies know, I've been getting loads of tightenings this evening. Not Painful but very regular. It's probably nothing but I'll keep you posted ;)


----------



## aknqtpie

Ummi is also on the 21st.. so she could be late like me too :) 

Hope it's something Munchkin!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hehe! Yup! We could have a May baby! (I hope not for all of us!)
Just started to pack my hospital bag. Will finish tomorrow hopefully. It feels more real now.


----------



## Button#

Fingers crossed for you munchkin!


----------



## Munchkin30

I'm not having a may baby that's for sure!! I very much doubt any thjngs going on but it's fun speculating ;)


----------



## aknqtpie

I hope I don't have a May baby... Mama wants diamonds :) jk. I just really don't want to go that far over due. 

Ummi - Glad I am not the only one who hadn't packed my bag. I am going to do it tonight. I made a list of the things I still need for my bag and then gonna throw it all in there tonight. Gonna work on washing baby clothes too.


----------



## hopingwaiting

I think IV officially hit my breaking point. This morning I was having a few contractions but nothing since.i went from being max earlier to crying hysterical. Stupid hormones!! I think I gonna block all calls for the next two weeks. No people I haven't had the baby no I dont have any signs yes I look miserable thanks.

We need to get this baby thing on a roll. They all need to start popping out!!


----------



## mowat

Ugh, cracked nipples! I'd forgotten about that Still. Hope you heal up fast. Nice to hear mama and baby are doing so well. How's your DD handling the new addition?

Nessaw! So nice to hear from you. Yes, please keep in touch!


----------



## Munchkin30

Aww hoping I'm so sorry. I keep feeling like it'll happen soon too but it's just loads of false alarms! I'll probably end up being induced 10 days over!! OH is a self employed workaholic, he's literally not had a whole day off for at least the past month but today is his last day and he's off all next week so yes I'd like to squeeze it out ASAP now (after he's sealed the kitchen floor tomorrow obviously ;)) I now don't care if it coincides with my birthday or not, I'd just like to get this one out now!! I'm not too uncomfortable at the moment and I slept like a log last night but woke up with huge paranoia it meant baby had died. I immediately drank 4 glasses of ice water and it's now wiggling and stretching happily but that feeling is horrific. And I'll be peeing continuously all morning now!! I have a friend who's due same day as me and she was induced last night cos she's 44. I don't want to be induced but I am a bit jealous!! 
I know what you mean about turning your phone off. I can see why 'confinement' was such a good idea.


----------



## Munchkin30

Ok ladies I just had a wierd thought, none of you have ever seen me or a pic of me. Do you have an image of what you think I look like from my posts on here?? Bit random I know!!


----------



## hopingwaiting

What's sleep??? Its 445am here and I have been up for an hour watching tv which is a bunch of infomercials. My friend who has the same due date had her baby yesterday. 10 days late???? I'd cry.


----------



## Munchkin30

Bless you. Generally I think I'm sleeping better this time than with my dd but she's still up before 7 every morning and I'm regularly awake at 4am so maybe my concept of a good nights sleep has just changed!! I must admit in slightly proud of making it to the full 42 weeks with my daughter but I was going absolutely mental by the end!! Have you thought of reflexology? I suspect that's what got dd out in the end xx


----------



## hopingwaiting

Full term here is 40 weeks. Hes not gonna come till my cervix changes. I am gonna beg to be induced on my due date. I suspect that ill end up with a c section since he's gonna be big. I have so many newborn clothes he will never wear!! Do you know what your having or is it a surprise to you too


----------



## hopingwaiting

I think we all need to post bump pictures. 39+1 weeks
 



Attached Files:







WP_20150326_11_08_09_Pro.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Munchkin30

Yeah hoping full term here is 40 weeks but they let you go over. Last time it was 14 days but my consultant mentioned 10 days this time. Still don't know what we're having so it'll be a lovely surprise! I'm hoping the sweep on Wednesday will do something!! Lovely bump. Once I'm dressed I'll do one of mine.


----------



## Button#

Lovely bump Hoping, sorry you're still having a rough time.

Got a call from the midwife and she said my iron levels are fine and she'll be round this afternoon to do my booking in for a home birth, yay!


----------



## Munchkin30

How exciting button!! Brilliant news. It would be lovely not to have to leave the house :( will a midwife be with you the whole time? What pain relief can you have?

Well this is my current bump!! Feeling massive but very grateful today.


----------



## Button#

That's it I'm booked in and as long as I don't go into labour before Tuesday im all set!

Yeah I get a midwife with me the whole time and two with me when I actually deliver. I can have gas and air at home and I think you can have some others like pethadine but I didn't ask as I only used gas and air last time.


----------



## Button#

Fab bump Munchkin!


----------



## Munchkin30

Hurrah button! Sounds like better attention than you'd get in hospital :)


----------



## Button#

I'm really looking forward to it. Especially the bit where I get into my own bed afterwards and don't have all the hospital hustle and bustle going on. I just hope I don't have to be transferred, although would be over the moon if an ambulance did turn up.


----------



## aknqtpie

Button - glad you get to have your home birth! 

I need to go take a new bump picture.. haven't had one in a few weeks lol. I am horrible about taking them. I feel like Ella has pushed out a rib.. my ribs hurt so bad right now.. I am sitting all funny at work to try and keep her out of them. How is it possible for her to be in my ribs and head butt my cervix at the same time!!! 

Half-assed packed my bag last night.. so it's good enough in case I go into labor, but still have a few more things to get for it. 

Hoping - If anyone asks you if the baby is here yet.. send them this link https://www.haveyouhadthatbabyyet.com :haha:


----------



## hopingwaiting

Nice link!!!! I'm going to a wedding tonight with all my friends who haven't seen me fat and pregnant. Ugh!!! My friend brought over a bag today for me that is for the hospital. Has lots of pads haha


----------



## aknqtpie

I was thinking yesterday as I was buying the remainder of the things I needed for my bag.. that someone could make a killing if they made hospital bags that a mom could just order. Like go online.. and have a basic kit, and you can click stuff to add into the bag.. and then it is delivered.. all packed.. 

I would totally use that service.


----------



## aknqtpie

They have that.. 

https://mypuredelivery.com/


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi girls

I was sick again today, so went to the triage this afternoon. 
Now, I'm just back from the hospital, it took the whole afternoon, but they saw me straight away.

So, no pre-e thank God. But a bad bacteria showed up in my urine. And they think that's what was making me so sick. So I'm on antibiotics for 5 days. I hope that goes away. Surprisingly, they've just changed the plan 're: clexane and aspirin and I'm on them again. Now they don't want me to go past 38 weeks and they're planning on an induction.

I see the consultant on Monday to discuss it and probably make an appt for D day! I don't know what to make of all of it. It's not bad news, but I'll have to readjust!

Akn: we're at the same point regarding our hospital bag. I threw a few things in before leaving for hospital, I was so worried they would keep me, and dh would never be able to find what I need if I asked him. I think I really need to take this seriously now! It seems clear that I'm definitely not going to have a May baby now, and in a week and x days baby should be here.


----------



## Button#

Wow Ummi that's a bit of a suprise. It'll be nice to have a date fixed though.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Indeed! I'm the first to be surprised. I'll make a list and ask all my questions on Monday.


----------



## mowat

Wow Ummi! Glad to have an explanation for the sickness I guess. Why didn't they find this before?

Going in for another non-stress test again tomorrow. The doctor left a message today that she's going to meet me at the hospital to do a sweep. Think I'm ready mentally now!


----------



## Button#

Ooh exciting Mowat! Good luck for your sweep.


----------



## hopingwaiting

Everyone is gonna have their babies before me!! Went to wedding and danced and stood for 4 hours. One painful contraction that's it. Came home n dtd and still nothing. 

Why do females insist on sharing all of their birth stories to pregnant women?? Especially the bad ones?? I heard all kinds of stories tonight!!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Very exciting Mowat! I hope the sweep does the trick! Hehe!

I think in my case they just couldn't be bothered to take me seriously when I was saying I was sick. Even when I arrived at the triage, the mw was like: "but you know a lot of women are sick throughout their pregnancy", as if I hadn't realised!

Anyway, whatever happens, it's getting closer for us! Each day that passes is a day closer to see our rainbow(s).


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Sorry about the birth stories hoping. You too, you'll get there. Give it a bit more time. Dancing and dtd is really good, at least it makes you pass the time. Stay positive!


----------



## Munchkin30

Hoping I do tend to keep my mouth shut about my birth unless it's someone whys already been through it cos there's no need to scare the hell out of people but I find once you get women (including me!) started they will talk and talk about their births because they are often so traumatised they just want to work through it! I figure though that if mummy and baby are both safe, its a good birth. The girl in my antenatal class that was most terrified and freaked out by labour had the most positive birth experiences of all of us in the end!! Also I've done it and on paper it was pretty bad but I'm choosing to do it again despite being offered a c section and honestly I'm quite excited so it can't all be bad!!


----------



## aknqtpie

Don't worry hoping... You will go before me ..


----------



## mowat

No babies for me today. Boo! Dr attempted a sweep, but cervix was barely open. She did say it was softening and shortening though. Took another long walk/waddle today so I hope that helps. Have to go in again on Wednesday and the gynaecologist will do an assessment and give me some options. Really hope I can go naturally before that.


----------



## Munchkin30

Mowat you're defibitely keeping those babies comfy in there. How are you feeling? I suppose if you're not too uncomfortable there's no harm in just letting them stay for a bit longer. If you're really desperate you could try reflexology? I'll be doing that, just can't decide when!! Got my sweep on Wednesday and last time my midwife refused to do a 4th sweep when I was having a breakdown because I'd just had reflexology and are said it can stop the reflexology working??


----------



## Munchkin30

I had a rubbish nights sleep last night and every time I woke up my bump was really hard so I'm wondering if it was that waking me up??! I also started a thread in 3rd tri about induction because I'm now 11 days off induction officially. It still sounds horrid and far too many end in c section for my liking. I have a friend who's due today and she's been in since Thursday being unsuccessfully induced because she's an older mother. Really doesn't sound like a great way to start your birth experience :( they've told me they'll induce at 11 days over but I think I'll push it to 14 as my daughter came naturally the 14th day over with no induction so I'd like to give baby a chance again. Won't dare go over 14 days though because I think it's far too risky. Its my birthday tomorrow and I've gig a cleaner coming in on Wednesday to sort the dust mountain from all the building work, and I've got a sweep that morning so I'll be praying that works!!


----------



## Button#

You've still got time Munchkin. Hopefully you won't get as far as needing to be induced. The sweep could easily do the trick.


----------



## Munchkin30

Yeah I'm not massively confident after having 3 last time and none of them doing anything!!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I feel exactly the same as you about induction munchkin. I'm so scared it is going to take ages and/or end up in a c-section. Labouring at home is so much easier. I'm secretly hoping baby will come by herself before that because they won't let me go past 38 weeks.


----------



## StillPraying

Munchkin I was induced and didn't have to get a c-section. It's really about how close your body is to going into labor, like how ready. I'd start the reflexology. Are you going to use EPO?


----------



## Ummi2boyz

And I'm also going to ask for a sweep, just in case it might help baby come naturally. I'll see what they tell me.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi Still! How are you doing with baby Katie?

Oh, yes EPO, I might give it a try... Need to buy some though.


----------



## Munchkin30

Hey still how's it going? How are the nipples?? Yes I know it CAN be ok but I've heard such rubbish stories. Baby is in an awesome position, last week the midwife could only feel 1/5th of the head so hope that would help but I still wouldn't get my waterbirth :( are you girls taking EPO orally or the other way?? I tried the other way last time and it was tricky!! What dose are uou taking? I've not tried anything yet, not even raspberry leaf tea. I suspect it's time to get cracking!!


----------



## hopingwaiting

I started using epo at 36 weeks both ways. I gave up after 3 weeks of it doin nothing for me. I'm going to the Cajun festival today so lets try walking around again. I'm going to try and be induced on my due date instead of at 41 weeks. I have your same fears but I also fear if he gets much bigger ill have a c section too


----------



## mowat

Not feeling too bad really, all things considered. Had a two hour nap today which always helps! Ate pineapple, drank red raspberry leaf tea and had sex so hopefully we'll have some progress by Wednesday! Might have to look into reflexology.


----------



## hopingwaiting

I wish I knew what a actual contraction felt like. I have had a few painful ones in the last week but for the past few hours IV had a pain in my stomach. Not like before just enough to know something is happening. Is this early labor or me going crazy


----------



## Button#

Fingers crossed it's the start of something for you Hoping.

A two hour nap sounds lovely Mowat!


----------



## Button#

I've had such a stressful couple of days, tomorrow I'm 37 weeks and if I go into labour before 37 weeks I'll have to go into hospital and not have my home birth. I've been on edge all day today worrying that my waters will go, even though I know they probably won't. I have 6.5 hours to go until I can relax and know that I'll be able to stay at home. This has been worse than any TWW.


----------



## hopingwaiting

Sit den and cross your legs for six hours you got this!!!! Nothing happening here


----------



## Button#

I'll probably be two weeks overdue after all this worry! How are you holding out Hoping?


----------



## hopingwaiting

Hes just hanging out in there. False labor all night! I go to my appointment tomorrow and hopefully I'm dilated enough to induce on my due date instead of 41 weeks


----------



## Button#

Good luck for your appointment today Hoping. You've done so well to get this far.

I made it! 37 weeks today for me, Ummi and akn. That means we're all full term and just waiting for our babies now. Can't believe I'm actually going to have a baby yet but at least I can stop being anxious about losing out on my home birth.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hoping: you're getting there!

Munchkin?? Where are you?

Mowat: hope you're ok. How are those twins doing?

Yay! Button! Can't wait to hear about your home birth now!

We finally made it to 37 weeks! We were the last 3! 

Afm: went to see the consultant yesterday, and no induction for me (well not yet and not at 38w!!) yay!!
I'll come back later and explain the full story!!! Buy I'm relieved for now and wanted to share!


----------



## Munchkin30

Hey ladies!! Yay for ummi, button and akn! Are you really the last to get to 37 weeks?? That means we've only had 1 pre term baby?? Yay button for your home birth and ummi for not getting induced yet. Why will they induce you early possibly?? 
Hoping - good luck for your apointment. Hope they get you in on Wednesday xx

Well I'm officially overdue today! Not overly surprised. Everyone said I'd be early with this one but hey ho!! It was my birthday yesterday and we had a fab day. Oh was off and we went for brunch, then the inlaws came with cake then we went to the cinema whilst dd was in nursery and then more food!! I felt thoroughly spoilt. It's chucking it down here today and possibly even snow so it's a day to stay holed up attempting again to do some tidying. I'm starting to get really paranoid about movements now, I think baby's position changed yesterday and my bump keeps going so hard it's masking movements. Trying not to get too stressed but keep thinking about still birth and torn between holding out for my waterbirth or begging for induction :(


----------



## Button#

Baby obviously didn't want to steal your limelight Munchkin, glad you had nice birthday. Sounds like baby has turned the right way for birth. Hope baby shows up for you soon for your peace of mind.

Glad you had a good appointment Ummi.


----------



## hopingwaiting

I think something is in the weather where it's making all babies over due!!


----------



## hopingwaiting

Well ill be a week late. Induction set for next Wednesday the 8th.


----------



## Button#

At least you have a date set Hoping and baby could easily come before then.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Exactly what I wanted to say. You never know, baby might just come before that!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

My update from yesterday, copied and pasted from my journal:

Sorry I was too tired to update on my appointment yesterday.

It actually went quite well. I saw my usual consultant, well, one I already saw previously, when the ones I saw on Monday and Friday last week were from a different team of consultants. So he did not understand either the reason why they would need to induce by 38 weeks since everything is fine with baby and I had normal deliveries before. Thank God! So he told me to stop the meds again and wait for baby to come on her own. I also have an appointment with the chief consultant from that same team that was following from the start (if that makes sense) on the 10th of April to make sure she's ok with that plan too. And anyway, in between baby might just be here!! I told the doctor that it was very confusing ti have different opinions like that and that they should agree between them first before talking to the patient. He said they were 2 different teams with different protocols.

Anyway, I can relax now and wait for baby to make her appearance now. (though I liked the idea of having a set date, but not the induction itself). I just need to prepare the last few bits, it's not much but seems to take me ages!!!


----------



## hopingwaiting

My doctors office also has new nurses. The one I keep getting keeps looking for the heartbeat on his butt....


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Silly nurse!


----------



## Munchkin30

Well it looks like we're all here for the long game this time!! Ummi I'm glad they sorted themselves out, why were they going to induce early anyway??

Hoping it probably doesn't help but I think you're better off waiting til your body is more ready for induction. A friend of mine was due on Sunday but they wanted to induce her last Thursday because of her age. She had everything thrown at her and her little boy was born via emergency c section this morning, 5 days after they started induction. Her body just wasn't ready. And if this helps at all, I won't be induced until at least the end of next week if not the Monday after so I'm sure you'll still go before me ;)


----------



## Ummi2boyz

They wanted to induce because of my previous M/Cs. Which obviously they knew all along but has never been mentioned during my pregnancy before. And also she said that they did not want to risk it, baby being full term, she said she could come out from 38w. Simply because the last 2 docs I saw on Monday and Friday are from a different team with a different protocol than the team I usually see. It just doesn't make any sense. And as long as baby is fine in there, I'd rather she grows a bit stronger until she is ready (and me and my body are ready too) .


----------



## aknqtpie

Ummi - Glad that you don't have to be induced at 38w!! 

Hoping & Munchkin.. hopefully you aren't induced and baby comes soon!

Afm.. nothing really to note, a little bit of nausea and some period like cramps.. but that's about it!


----------



## mowat

My doctors are all changing opinions too! Was supposed to see surgeon tomorrow but he told my doctor he didn't think it was necessary and she called to tell me to just go to hospital for non-stress test and no sweep. Supposed to go in on Saturday for another non-stress and possibly meet doctor for a sweep. Funny how they said I had to get them out soon to now not worrying! Geesh, make up your mind! Well I'm ready to go now! These babies are officially to heavy to keep carrying around---ugh.


----------



## aknqtpie

I figured you Woukd be the first to go!!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

What's wrong with those doctors? Can't they make up their mind! Argh!!

Me too I thought Mowat would go first. Hopefully it's your turn soon. 

Imagine girls we all go on the same day??!!! That would be hilarious!


----------



## Munchkin30

I wish there was standard policy on these things it's ridiculous! Have you had growth scans mowat? Do you know approx how much baby you've got up there?!? What position are they in??? 

I've had a lot of cramps but I think it's more bowels, I'm always either constipated or the other and I'm having to take lactulose which I think is giving me cramps :( feel like poo today, dd got up at 6.10am and I'd forgotten to escape to the spare room in the wee hours like I usually do! Sweep at 10.30. If this puts me into labour I'm screwed!!


----------



## Button#

It's a full moon on Saturday, I wonder if any of us will pop then? I had DS on a full moon so it's a possibility for me.


----------



## Button#

DS had me up twice last night, think he was scared of the wind, so I'm feeling dead as well munchkin.


----------



## hopingwaiting

Everyone keeps saying ill have him Saturday because of the full moon


----------



## Button#

It was so busy when I had DS on the full moon. The hospital and birth centre were full and it was all boys! I thought it was an old wives tale but a lot of hospitals actually put on extra staff during the full moon.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I truly think the full moon thing is true. Well not for everyone obviously, but yeah, I've also read about hospitals being very busy that night and putting on extra staff.


----------



## Munchkin30

Right I am now super annoyed. went to midwife today was meant to have that sweep but she wouldn't do it because babies head is free! It's been fully engaged and low for weeks, she could barely feel the head last week and put 1/5th palpable and offered to do a sweep then why did I turn it down???. Now because my normal midwifes ill and it's bank holiday I can't get in for a sweep or get an induction booking til next Wednesday. I know the bloody things don't work anyway but I'd psyched myself up and now just fed up. Haven't done any of the things to start labour naturally yet but I think I'm going to have to get started especially as the bloody heads popped out! I'm now bouncing on my exercise ball inhaling essential oils and drinking raspberry leaf tea and I'm trying to book in with my acupuncturist and reflexologist! This means war.


----------



## Button#

Sorry Munchkin, that's rubbish.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Sorry Munchkin. :(
Maybe you could try a long walk tomorrow, weather permitting. That's what did the trick for ds2. And going out during the full moon, it could work, you never know...
Come on baby!


----------



## hopingwaiting

I'll sit under the full moon all night if I have to!!


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks guys. Had a long bath with smelly oils and booked in for reflexology at 8 so feeling a bit more in control!!


----------



## hopingwaiting

The last two days I can't stay awake I'm so tired. My body is pissed at me. My feet hurt


----------



## hopingwaiting

Munchkin30 said:


> Thanks guys. Had a long bath with smelly oils and booked in for reflexology at 8 so feeling a bit more in control!!

How did your reflexology go?


----------



## StillPraying

Hi ladies! Is everyone at or past 37 Weeks now? Someone needs to join me on the postpartum side!

Hoping don't stop the EPO, it doesn't put you into labor but it readies your body for labor. I had no tearing and no issues with induction and I credit that to EPO. The majority of c sections from induction are as Munchkin said, your body wasn't ready. I hope he comes before you get induced but in the meantime try to help your body get ready for labor. 

Mowat Kudos for holding on to those babies so long! 

Munchkin glad you enjoyed your birthday And didn't spend it pushing lol

What is this full moon business about? 

Katie is outgrowing preemie clothes now, I think she's putting on weight-Yay for breastmilk! So mad with the hospital as they gave me the wrong information and so she hasn't had her 2 week checkup :growl: nipples are finally getting accustomed and less painful. if y all have never had a clogged duct....Lord almighty it hurts! I found the cure tho if any of you end up dealing with it.


----------



## Munchkin30

Hey still! So glad Katie is doing so well, you must be feeding her the right stuff :) it must be quite hard work though, I think the littlies tend to work very hard at putting the weight on which means much harder work for your nipples!! What's the cure?? I will blatantly suffer again because I'm red headed and we have more sensitive skin!! Apparently loads of babies are born on the full moon but not sure I believe anything any more!! Everyone's past 37 weeks now, can't believe no one else went early!! Particularly mowat and her twins!! She's hardcore :)

My reflexology went well and we had a long chat about gestational periods and induction. My daughter was born naturally 14 days over, I was about that late too and my mum was 10 days over so we just like cooking our babies well :) the first session was just 'Opening up the feet' and getting into it but I'm booked in Monday for the 'induction' session which she's worryingly confident will put me into labour that night!! Really need to not get too optimistic. I think the worse bit is that I feel like failure because babies heads popped up after so many weeks :( I feel like I've been too lazy and not spent enough time walking or bouncing on the ball a and too much time resting. I reallg need to try and chill so need to just do nice things. Got a cleaner in today so house will be lovely and sparkly and oh is working really late tonight 2 hours away so hopefully that'll put me into labour just to spite me!!


----------



## Button#

Love hearing updates on little Katie Stillpraying. Glad you're both doing well.

Yeah apparently the full moon puts a lot of women into labour. Really hope it works for hoping and munchkin.


----------



## hopingwaiting

Glad to hear a update!!!!

I have slept the last two days away. During the day I can sleep 3-4 hrs without peeing or heartburn but at night the heartburn starts and I pee every hour!!!! What gives??


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Still: fab news! You both are doing really well! Dont worry we'll all join you at some point! 

Hoping: I could sleep the day off too. Feeling so tired lately. It's kind of weird because at certain times I feel like I have more energy than I ever had during this pregnancy, but it gets all used up pretty quickly and I'm exhausted again!


----------



## mowat

Can't believe we're all still hanging in there! Someone needs to go second already!

Went in to the hospital yesterday and had another non-stress test. Babies were happy, but not much in the way of contractions. Not sure how big they are, but my last ultrasound was a week and a half ago and doctors were happy with results. I heard the nurse talking with the doctor on the phone afterwards and she was saying how tired I looked and totally done---I must look worse than I thought! Doctor wants to meet me on Saturday at the hospital to do a sweep. I think I'll burst into tears if I'm not close by then as I'll be almost 39 weeks.


----------



## Button#

You've done great to get this far Mowat. 

Sleeping the days away sound good to me too. My OH has finished work today until around mid May so I'll be able to nap in the day if I've had a bad night, hopefully that'll help.


----------



## hopingwaiting

I swear all these babies just wanna stay!!! This is insane!! 

Mowat I didn't realize you were this far along. Those babies need to come!


----------



## mowat

I'm having so much trouble sleeping at night too---I've been having a nap almost daily. Never had time with my first baby to have naps, but I feel much more tired this time for sure.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hoping: lol!

Mowat: you've done such a great job. I can imagine how fed up you must be by now. 
Hang in there, maybe Saturday is the day.


----------



## hopingwaiting

Lets all sit outside under the moon for a couple hours and see what happens..


----------



## Munchkin30

Sounds good hoping!! I went back to bed at 9.30 this morning and slept til 12!! 

Mowat I'm not surprised you're exhausted. You never seem to moan either. Hopefully baby's will be ready soon. 

Button enjoy those naps 

Ummi maybe that energy means you're nesting?!? 

My reflexologist last night said to help with peeing at night you should elevate hour feet higher than your heart for 20 mins before bed and then all the fluid will drain into your bladder and you'll do a massive wee before bed then not have to get up so much?!? 

I got up this morning and did an exercise DVD on my balance ball then had a sleep (!?!) then this afternoon I went for acupuncture. Was a bit naughty not telling her I'd had reflexology the night before and she was definitely hitting some points that were giving me strong sensations and then I got home and did pregnancy yoga and now I keep getting lower back pain and cramps and I'm terrified! OH is working 200 miles away and won't finish til 10pm at the earliest then he'll be totally shattered. I didn't tell him I was going for acupuncture. Oops!! It probably won't do anything but really wish I hadn't done it whilst he was so far away. Dd also had a random 2 hour sleep late afternoon so she won't be asleep til god knows when.


----------



## aknqtpie

I went to L&D last night, I had been getting sick and drinking water made me feel even worse. So got an IV drip and zofran.. Feeling much better, and was able to get sleep. 

My cervix was closed and high :(


----------



## Munchkin30

So sorry akn :( that's rubbish! Are they still not talking about induction? Hope you feel
A bit better soon. I've still not been examined this whole pregnancy so I've got no idea what's going on up there!!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Naughty Munchkin! Hope you still manage to get some rest and your dh too before baby comes along. I'm sure acupuncture and reflexology can do the trick! 

I think I am nesting too. I cleaned the changing table (it's 6 yrs old! From when I had ds2) and the baby bath. Dh came back and saw everything in the bath and like OMG!!! Washed all the beddings, blankets etc... I won't have time to do any spring cleaning when baby comes, so I'd better do it now!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Just saw your post akn. Sorry you were so sick. As for your cervix, it could all change in a day or 2. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Munchkin30

Wow that is nesting!! I wish I could be bothered to do half of that ;) I'm trying to chill now but I keep getting really bad stabbing pains really low down. Goodness knows what's doing that if baby's heads still free?!? I'd love to know if it's moved down again but even if I could reach round my bump I don't think id know what I was feeling!! Really want to see a midwife before next Wednesday :( just watching the leaders debate where OH is working so hopefully ge'll get to leave soon. Not much happening here though so not too worried.


----------



## hopingwaiting

I dont think I ever had the nesting stage... I seriously sit in the couch all day. My legs and knees are killing me so I am boy cotting walking. I did just walk around the block since my sister and nephew stopped by but that's it. I'm over being pregnant 6 more days...


----------



## Munchkin30

I'm going to try and go for a walk tomorrow to help get baby bavk into position but just walking up the stairs at the moment gives my cramps and pain so god knows how far we'll get! At 13 days overdue with dd I was power walking, no idea how I managed that! Still feeling crampy here tonight. It might not develop but I seriously think the acupuncture has done something.


----------



## mowat

I love the idea of all of us sitting outside under the moon! Hilarious.

Wow, you're hardcore Munchkin! I'm thinking you're next to get going.

Are they suggesting anything Akn? Is this labour related or a flu?


----------



## mowat

Nesting? DOn't think it will be happening this time!

I find it funny how seldom they do pelvic exams too Munchkin. Seems so important to me, but I guess they just figure you're going to go when you're ready? Dunno.

Don't worry, I moan a bit at home. I don't feel like I have any right to moan when I had multiple losses and I know how lucky I am to be here! Sure I'm uncomfortable, but many people would be so happy to be in my position I feel like it would be ridiculous to complain. And anyway, it will be so worth it, right? Really a couple of months of discomfort is really nothing in the grand scheme of things. Okay, now I'm going back to moaning!


----------



## Munchkin30

I think we're all allowed a good moan at home! Poor OH gets the wrong end of my moaning but when I went to acupuncture she went through a huge list of pregnancy ailments and I had hardly any of them and actually I'm doing fine. Sometimes I think I moan at OH because I just want him to help me out and if he thinks I'm fine he won't bother!!

Well no progress last night so looks like I'm in the full moon club!! Every time I woke up to wee my bump was rock hard but I've had a few nights like that now. I woke early and now I'm going to do another exercise routine on my ball. They're very gentle routines and I'll burn some essential oils again. Just doing stuff that makes me feel good so I won't be too bothered if it doesn't work!!


----------



## Button#

Sorry you're feeling rough akn. I agree though don't worry about what your cervix is doing, it can all change quickly.

Munchkin it sounds promising. I think I'll start doing some exercises on my ball later as well. 

My bump has dropped this morning, slept much better last night. I'm off out to lunch today with one of my mum friends while my OH and her OH look after the kids.


----------



## Munchkin30

Yay button! I never know if my bumps dropped or not. I don't think it ever dropped with dd and this time everyone says it's really low so I think it's more to do with my muscle tone! Having said that my heartburn felt lots better when baby was v low down but beginning of week I was glugging gavisgon and it turned out baby had moved up again?? Last night I didn't have any gavisgon so maybe it's moved back down?!? 
DD us very annoyed at me doing the ball exercises cos she's too little :( doesn't make for a very relaxing session!!


----------



## Button#

I'm sure she'll probably pop back up again but for now I'm enjoying breathing, eating and sleeping! I've read that 2nd + babies tend to go in and out of being engaged a lot before birth.


----------



## Munchkin30

Eurgh all these essential oils are making me feel a bit sick! DD will go into labour too at this rate!!


----------



## Button#

Lol! Maybe you ought to take her for a long walk to get some fresh air!


----------



## Munchkin30

That was the plan but it's raining as always and OH is still asleep after work last night :( we'll get moving soon though cos I'm seriously bored!!


----------



## Button#

Ah it's stopped for a bit here. OH has just taken DS off to a museum and my friend is picking me up at 12 to go for lunch so I'll have a nice morning to myself.


----------



## Munchkin30

Hurrah! OH still isn't up and we're playing jenga in our pjs. Really ought to get moving!! The cleaner came round yesteday and dd was in her pjs, she had to go suddenly so coming back today and she can't see dd in the same pjs again!!


----------



## Button#

The two times the midwife has been to my house DS was in his pjs both times, oops!


----------



## Munchkin30

I honestly don't think they mind! They tend to be more worried if the house is perfect and parents dressed up because they're not spending enough time doing baby stuff. I always feel judged by the cleaner though because she's a whirlwind and I just feel like a big slob!!


----------



## aknqtpie

I was just really dehydrated, which caused me to have some contractions and made me sick. They pumped me full of IV fluids and sent me home. I am not too worried about my cervix being closed, I am only 37 weeks.. as much as I would love to go early, reality is, I will probably go on the later side since this is my first! 

I really haven't nested too much. I am not a nester at all. Not sure if it will ever hit me lol.. I have too many other things I need to get done.. so maybe I am mentally nesting? haha. 

Someone needs to have their baby(babies) soon.. I am getting baby fever!


----------



## Munchkin30

I'm doing my best akn ;) glad you're feeling a bit better. I went for a long walk today in the rain, couldn't even do my coat up so I got soaked and OH had to put my boots on for me!! We came home and I just collapsed I was so tired but I've just done a yoga DVD so that's 2 exercise DVDs and a long walk today. Also inhaling those oils again. Bleurgh!!! No sign of movement although I got loads of pains during the walk but nothing since. Baby is far too comfy!! X


----------



## mowat

Managed a short walk too, but I'm pretty uncomfortable now. I've decided if I'm in this for the long haul I'm going to aim for a weight record for twins at our hospital! It's important to have a goal, yes? The nurse said the other day there had been ones around 8 pounds so I think I can totally beat that!


----------



## hopingwaiting

Wayy more pressure and pain today. Cried all day.. Why no reason! I just want this baby to come now!


----------



## hopingwaiting

Its full moon tonight!!!! I have spent all day crying feeling sorry for myself and now its 230 am. I just got back from the store getting Tums. I have had more pressure and discharge today but no plug. I also peed myself today... Fun times


----------



## Munchkin30

You're allowed to cry all day by this point hoping :hugs: it's exhausting going to bed every night thinking you might have to run a marathon and then wake up dissapointed ever day. I've just decided I'll be 14 days over again and be done with it. OH said last night that we're another day closer to meeting baby and I think that's a lovely way of thinking about it too! You're properly on the home straight now, and the end is very much in sight so just gdt those box sets out and veg til then. 
Mowat 2 8lb baby's sounds horrific!! I'm terrified this one baby will be 8lbs!! I like your attitude though. Well done for the walk. By the end of our walk yesterday I was almost doubled up with achey everything!! I'm trying to decide if baby's head is engaged again or not. You'd yhink I'd notice if there was a massive baby's head wedged between my legs wouldn't you?? I'm getting movements and stinging down low again and I wasn't up with heartburn last night but who knows?!?


----------



## Munchkin30

Is it full moon here too?


----------



## hopingwaiting

Where are you? I live in south Carolina USA


----------



## Munchkin30

Middle of uk. I think looking at it it is full moon here tonight but I'm not being too optimistic!! An Easter bunny baby would be fun though.


----------



## aknqtpie

It's full moon and a blood moon eclipse tonight on the west coast atleast.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Yes here too, I think full moon is tonight, blood moon too. If we don't have our babies, we better transform into werewolves then! 

Hoping: lots of :hugs: don't worry about crying. It feels good letting it all out before baby comes. Just like munchkin said, you're one day closer to seing your baby. 

Munchkin: well done for doing all these exercises. At least it's good for you, keeps you fit!

Mowat: I think you are already in the champs' category to me! 
Yesterday I finally did my last bits of shopping, and finished packing my bag. What a relief!But I was just so exhausted afterwards! Went to motmother care, tesco and lidl. By the end of it I just put what I needed in the basket/trolley and left dh to get on with it at the checkout while I was waiting in the car. Evening meal was frozen pizza, coleslaw and ice cream! My spd hurt so much in the evening I could barely walk!

Anyway, I now feel ready.


----------



## aknqtpie

I'm hoping to go do the last part of my shopping tomorrow afternoon.. We need to finish packing out the condo we were renting, then I'm gonna go shopping. 

I need to make a list of what I still need :)


----------



## Button#

Just googled and the full moon is at 1.05pm today in the UK.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Mmmmm interesting to know.We may not have to wait until the evending after all. 

Akn: good luck with the shopping! How are you feeling? You said you were sick again in your journal?


----------



## Button#

I expect us 2nd + timers will have night time babies, I've heard from loads of people that you're more likely to wait until the older kids are in bed before going into labour.


----------



## Munchkin30

Yes my reflexologist said 2nd time mums often go into labour in the early hours. I did with dd too, first contractions were 2am and then they really got going 24 hours later at 2am!! 
You girls are doing well, I'm feeling really guilty cos my sis is up for Easter weekend with the kids, they're staying at my grans house cos it needs dressing for selling and I said I wouldn't do Easter lunch here cos I thought baby might be here and I wouldn't manage but now it's not here I'm just exhausted instead but stop feel like a whimp for not doing it, especcially as they've got so much to do dressing the house and looking after the kids!


----------



## Button#

Don't feel guilty, you're still heavily pregnant and I'm sure she understands. I wouldn't be hosting easter lunch either.


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks button. Yeah she's fine with it and even if it was here she'd have done all the cooking, I just couldn't cope with the mess and chaos. Her kids (1 and 2) are a total whirlwind and the older one just empties cupboards all day!!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

You shouldn't feel guilty. It may not be easy for your sister, but it's just a one off. Thu, I couldn't host any kind of dinner right now. Even last week a friend came to see me, but I was such a bad host! I'm glad she understands though.

My 2 sons were born respectively at 1.05 am and 2.35 a.m.! I'm just expecting it to be the same. But we never know...


----------



## aknqtpie

I'm feeling fine, I think my body is just cleaning itself out.. So mostly gassy right now. :-/

I wouldn't feel guilty.. Let them cater on you for a bit!! You are the Prego one!


----------



## hopingwaiting

Here's to hoping ladies haha
 



Attached Files:







WP_20150404_21_33_04_Pro.jpg
File size: 8.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mowat

Finally feeling like I'm getting somewhere! Had another non-stress test and doctor came in to do an internal---we have dilation! Okay, only 1 cm, but still something. She managed a sweep and said I'm 40% effaced and -1. If there's nothing by Tuesday I'll have another non-stress and an ultrasound. Feeling more optimistic now that baby A is engaged at least. Some spotting too which is making me feel happier!


----------



## Button#

Yay for progress Mowat. Hope the sweep works for you.


----------



## Button#

Button# said:


> Yay for progress Mowat. Hope the sweep works for you.

No full moon baby here. My next potential date is Wednesday when I'll be 38+1, which is when I had DS. I've also got a midwife appointment that day like I did with him.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Whoop whoop Mowat! Making progress!! Hope the sweep does the trick. 

I had some contractions last night, but it lasted only enough so I couldn't sleep 1/2 of the night. And after a while they started to ease a bit. I thought that may be it, but no! No full moon baby here either!


----------



## Button#

That's annoying Ummi, if they're going to keep you awake they should at least have the decency to be the real thing!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Loooool!!!!! So true!


----------



## Munchkin30

Yay mowat and yay ummi, that must have been exciting! But frustrating :( great sign though. I've mentioned this before but I'm 41 weeks tomorrow and I've still not had in internal exam at all this pregnancy. At this rate I might not get fiddled about with at all, especcially if I get in the pool where they can't mess!! No sign of a full moon baby here either :( the only thjngs I've had are really painful upper legs which I was googling last night and could be a sign?!? And I keep getyjg horrid cramps in the bottom of my bump but not period cramps, the sort you get in your legs when you're in bed, it's usually when I get up but it's excruciating!! 
My next opportunities are reflexology tomorrow night then a sweep on Wednesday then I suspect they'll try and get me in for induction end if the week or over the weekend. I think I've got a deadline in my head of next Monday when I'll be 42 weeks but it's a long long week ahead if they let me go that far. I do want this baby out where I can see it's safe and well and ok but I also still don't want to be induced and I want my water birth and I'm not horribly uncomfortable, just paranoid and twitchy about movements etc. Difficult!!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I think that's good signs too munchkin. That's also what I got yesterday along with contractions. I think it slowly starts working. 
I totally understand how you feel though, and I really dont like the idea of an induction.


----------



## hopingwaiting

No baby here I guess ill have to wait till Wednesday


----------



## aknqtpie

There are some stubborn babies around here!!!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

We wanted sticky babies, didn't we? Haha!


----------



## Munchkin30

I'm trying to force this one out with chocolate today!! Happy Easter ladies x getting wierd pains down low still but doesn't feel like contractions as such. I wish I had a crystal ball!!


----------



## Button#

Maybe that's why they're all still in there Munchkin, they knew there was chocolate coming and it's the only way they were getting any!


----------



## Munchkin30

Ok grossfest, many apologies in advance!! so is this my plug?? Is this a good thing??


----------



## mowat

Maybe? I'm a little confused too. After my sweep yesterday I had bright red spotting off and on. Then today I've had more mucousy darker red discharge. More like yours Munchkin, but deep red.


----------



## mowat

You're right about wanting sticky babies Ummi--we brought this on ourselves!


----------



## Munchkin30

I'm glad you lot aren't as mean as the ladies on babycentre! I just read a thread with a pic just like mine and the woman got properly linched for posting it!! When you've read as many ttc posts as me a bit of mucous is a bit too normal!! I think if it's red tinged it could be a show?? But after a sweep it could be dislodged stuff rather than your body genuinely doing stuff. Sounds positive though!!


----------



## Button#

I think it could be a good sign Munchkin and Mowat.


----------



## Munchkin30

Eurgh baby centre is horrible :( just read a couple of other threads about different things and the ladies are soooo mean! Sticking with baby and bump!!


----------



## mowat

Don't know if I've been over there---sounds like a place to avoid. 

Spotting has stopped here. Just got up from another 1 1/2 -2 hour nap. Sleeping so much better during the day than at night. Tummy feeling unsettled which was a good sign with my DS.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Munchkin: I think that could def be the plug. That's what mine looked like first time around. I never noticed it with ds2, and this time I think I'm losing it bits by bits, like 1 -2 mm in size.
And don't worry, we've been stalking each others for months now, we shared our wobbles, our happiness, we peed ourselves, pooed ourselves, so what's a pic of mucous plug, huh? ^^


----------



## hopingwaiting

I agree babycenter sucks. I haven't lost my plug. I have felt like death all day and my belly doesn't hurt just feels like its about to rip apart!!! Hes coming out the wrong way. I had a dream I had him Monday night as in tomorrow night!


----------



## hopingwaiting

I hate that my ticker says he could be 5-11 lbs!!!!!! Makes my lady parts hurt! My oh is a procrastinator so we did everything early. I'm trying to talk to him about things that need to be done before Wednesday. Hes like oh ill be here... No no dumbbo you will be at the hospital with me.


----------



## Munchkin30

Ha ha bless him hoping! Men just sometimes haven't got a clue :) I keep saying baby's trying to come out of my tummy button, the movements are so painful there. I again was convinced baby would appear overnight but it's 7am and nothing!! Had a couple of what I'd call period pains last night but only mild. Got reflexology tonight and I do deel like things are ripening so praying it could be enough to tip me over the edge!! So exciting for you that Wednesdays the day!! It's getting v close now hon :hugs:

Thanks ummi, yeah some women are properly mean. I've only seen it a couple of times on here and the posters get shot down pretty quickly by everyone else!! 

Mowat yes I think an upset tummy can def be a good sign. 

I realised this morning I'm missing StillPraying :( I wish that Katie would stop hogging her!!

Can't believe I'm a week overdue now and no sign of an induction date. Tick tock tick tock.....


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Dh is the same. When the docs were talking about induction he was like: no, they can't do this, I'm not ready! Or when I had this last shopping to do (I don't drive, need to pass my licence some time in the future) and he needed to take me he said: we still got time!!! What? ???? 
Oh and last one to date: if baby comes during the day, we can leave the kids at home!!! Huh??!! (I've got a friend who's offered to take them day or night and she lives right on the way to the hospital)
A a a aah huh! Men!

Dh has had a bad cold last week, and now the kids got it and I have a sore throat. I'm now hoping baby stays inside until it clears out. Hopefully it shouldn't be long.

I miss Still too. Hopefully she'll be able to pop in soon.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

And i also said the same thing to Dh last night. Baby was kicking in my upper belly and I said she's trying to come out the wrong way! !!! Haha! There's no green exit sign in there, poor babies have to find they're own ways!


----------



## hopingwaiting

Same here I feel like hes ripping out and I thought id go into labor soon but here I am 4 am and nothing but belly getting tight. Doesn't hurt


----------



## aknqtpie

My pelvic bone hurts.. like she is pushing down there.. but my rib cage hurts too.. not sure if she is long or hasn't really dropped? I don't know. 

Part of me wants to start trying some of the wives tale induction stuff.. but part of me is like eh.. that's too much effort, and she will come when she comes.. or when the doctors decide she has been in there too long.. lol.


----------



## hopingwaiting

I feel like I have a head on my hip and a foot in my rib all the time. I'm just freaking out over here!! I have talked to the oh about Wednesday so much that he thinks its tomorrow haha. I'm sitting awake at 1 30 am praying labor would come but no no its not.


----------



## Munchkin30

So sorry hoping :( I know just how you feel. I'm waking all through the night with a belly like a rock and nothing comes of it! Had my induction reflexology last night, had some pains, bounced on my ball but it's gone nowhere :( I've got a free reflecology session at the birth centre today then praying I'll get a sweep tomorrow but it'll probably all go nowhere!! 

I know how you feel akn, and actually trying all these things is just frustrating because you think they should do something!! I think it's best to just chill as long as you can really and assume baby will appear in time, although that's what I did had now time is running out!!


----------



## Button#

I really hope those babies come soon Munchkin and Hoping.


----------



## Munchkin30

Yeah me too button!!


----------



## hopingwaiting

I cant wait not to be pregnant


----------



## Button#

I know, this is going to be our last and I know I'll be thinking while I'm in labour once I've done this I never have to be pregnant again!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

That's what I'm thinking too, though I'm finding it a little bit sad. It's not that I don't want anymore kids, but I wish they came ready made! M/Cs and infertility took a real toll on me for the past 4 years, and this pregnancy, ho my! Has been so hard on me! But I love being preggo, minus the sickness. 

Today, I'm just exhausted. I has some contractions at 4.30 am. I went to the loo, prayed and then it stopped all together! But afterwards I just couldn't go back to sleep until 6am! *sigh*
How's everyone else today?


----------



## Button#

I'm tired as well. Next door were banging about a bit and I kept thinking it was DS waking up, we also had a helicopter circling for a while and I also kept waking up because I was hot.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

We're 38 weeks today! 
I have mixed feelings, I wish I'd go now, and at the same time I could still wait a week, just after my sons exam next Tuesday. I'm really worried labour starts on that day!

Sorry button you had a craps night too. Wish I was the only one.


----------



## Button#

Happy 38 weeks Ummi and akn as well. I went at 38+1 with DS so it'll be interesting to see if I make it to my midwife appointment tomorrow. Haven't had a signs though so could easily end up be another 2-4 weeks.


----------



## aknqtpie

I am tired and cranky today... Was hoping someone would have a baby by now! :)


----------



## aknqtpie

Are we going to start a parent group when all of our LOs get here? I think we should!


----------



## hopingwaiting

I slept all day but kept waking up thinking hes not moving as much what's going on. 16 hrs till I check in. Freaking out


----------



## Munchkin30

Shall we call May rainbow babies?? I feel like this ones stuck in there forever!! After my 3rd reflexology session today I've had a couple of proper contractions, the sort that wave over your entire bump and upper legs and make your face burn. Then...... Nothing as usual. I even resorted to some ahem personal relaxation!! Which resulting in more bloomin painless braxton hicks but nothing else!! I'm pretty sure I'm constipated which is giving me encouraging pains but probably just need a big poo!! 
Hoping is being induced tomorrow though so we will DEFINTELY have rainbow number 2 soon now.


----------



## Munchkin30

Hoping that sleep will do you so much good! But don't worry cos even if you feel like a zombie, you'll find the energy once labour gets going. The sleep today though will hold you in good stead even if you don't get a wink tonight!! You'll be amazing. I can't wait to see your beautiful rainbow!! :hugs:

I think I've decided I'm going to ask the midwife tomorrow if I can go to 42 weeks. Partly because I feel like my body's gearing up anyway so I want to give it a bit longer, partly because dd went to 42 weeks before I laboured naturally and partly because I think I'll be I hospital longer with induction and I don't want to leave her :( 
If I do get induced though I'm going to go into my bubble and listen to music and my hypnosis tracks and do some yoga and breathing and my oils and try and ignore everything / everyone around me. My worst worry is that room where you a wait to be induced, I'm not so worried once it gets going.


----------



## Button#

Not long now Hoping, then you get to stop being pregnant!!!! Oh and meet your baby of course.

I've got a midwife appointment tomorrow as well Munchkin. I said to OH just now I'd rather just have her now because going to the appointment sounds like much more effort than labour. She's been very heavy today


----------



## aknqtpie

Is it bad.. I want mine now so I don't have to come back to work for a while? I am burnt out from this place and need a break.


----------



## Munchkin30

No akn I think that's totally understandable!! Can't believe you're still working. I stopped at 37 weeks and thought that was late!!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Akn: I think you're right, would be nice if we followed each other's baby/ies. I thought about opening a thread should I be the next one. But it doesn't look like it's going to be me yet!

Hoping: not long to go now. The best is to come: meeting your baby! 

Munchkin: I'd do the same if I was you, wait until 42 weeks. Your body seems to be doing its job, that should be ok. 
I've got exactly the same signs as you, a few proper contractions, pain in upper legs and that burning face sensation too! I thought that was weird since I never noticed that about my face with the boys.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Just noticed the fruit on my ticker, a pumpkin! Ho my! I've got one in my fridge and it's big like really big, like huge! I can't have that in my belly! Lol!


----------



## Munchkin30

Right ladies, I don't mind hoping going next cos she's so fed up and uncomfortable and overdue but the rest of you need to cross your legs til my baby is out!! I was the last to have my baby from the antenatal group last time, my due date was March for goodness sake, I can't be the last of the April babies!!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Looool! I don't mind waiting a bit. Just a bit. Next week after my sons exam would be perfect for me! Haha!


----------



## Munchkin30

Well so long as it's after next Monday or baby getting here, whichevers first, I'm happy!


----------



## hopingwaiting

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

13 hours till 6am


----------



## Munchkin30

Deep breaths hoping!! You'll be awesome. Just try and chill and keep as calm as you can. Just keep picturing your amazing baby in your arms. We're with you all the way. Please keep us posted if you can, we'll be on tenterhooks!! Massive hugs xxx


----------



## hopingwaiting

I will I have done nothing all day just hung out with Logan since tomorrow he wont kick as much. I still need to sweep n pack a few things but I figure I have all night since I wont be sleeping


----------



## aknqtpie

Ummi and Button.. I just realized that your ticker says you are 38wks and 6 days... I think it might be off a few days :haha: 

Hoping - Looking forward to seeing pictures of your LO! Hopefully you can get some sleep tonight!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hoping: thinking of you xx

Akn: I dont know, just checked and it says 38w 0days. ??


----------



## aknqtpie

It's right now.. but it wasn't when I was last on here! That is weird. They must have fixed their bug.


----------



## mowat

AT the hospital waiting to see the surgeon. No progress when the doctor checked me this morning and although the ultrasound and non-stress were good she wanted me to see the surgeon. According to the nurse he wants to rupture membranes and do a oxytocin drip. Not sure how I feel about the drip. Think we need to discuss other options. Feel like I'm going to vomit!


----------



## aknqtpie

Definitely ask what your other options are...


----------



## hopingwaiting

So does this mean your having these babies in the next day?


----------



## hopingwaiting

I swear he is higher then before right now. I feel him under my boob!!! Seriously your going the wrong way


----------



## aknqtpie

I think they like to go low then bounce up high..


----------



## hopingwaiting

It's 1am yikes!!!


----------



## mowat

Oh my goodness Hoping, I know what you mean! And the bouncing Akn---you got that one right!

Well I've been admitted. The surgeon did an internal and we decided to proceed with cervidil to see if we couldn't get things moving. As he said I'm sort of two weeks overdue already. Still not super keen on a drip as I wonder about changing positions, etc., but we'll see if I make any progress tonight. He'll be in to reevaluate me tomorrow morning and we'll go from there. The new nurse tonight said they find this guy a bit too aggressive---he's new and somewhat young and not as relaxed as the other guys. Almost 10 pm so no babies tonight I don't imagine!


----------



## hopingwaiting

Hey now I was supposed to be next! Lol if someone has to go before me then I'm ok with it being you or munchkin


----------



## Munchkin30

Yeah I was kind of ok with mowat too, carrying twins that long is hardcore!! How are you feeling this morning? I'm shock horror STILL pregnant. Was certain again last night if get some decent contractions going but no. Sweep today which will probably do nothing! Baby seems pretty happy and active though so tick tock tick tock. 

I'll be thinking of Mowat and hoping today. 3 rainbow babies on their way. Hurrah!!!


----------



## hopingwaiting

Its 230 am n I haven't slept yet!!! Oh has me stressed "do we have to be on time" yes yes yes we do. Hes never on time for anything


----------



## Button#

Good luck Hoping and Mowat! I'll be thinking of you both today.


----------



## hopingwaiting

Pitocin started... Just chilling. Oh is snoring!


----------



## Munchkin30

Well done hoping. Try and keep chilling. Go to your happy place or think sboit waves crashing onto a beautiful beach. Have you got music with you?


----------



## Munchkin30

Well I managed to get a sweep! Cervix was 2-3cm which apparently is good. Both midwives felt my bump and said it was all baby, considering someone earlier had asked if it was twins I'm feeling a bit nervous now!! Baby's head is low and didn't pop up when she pushed it which I think is good too. Booked in for induction on Monday but they say at 2-3cm you should just be able to have waters broken rather than chemicals which makes me happy, no pesky drips etc. Hopefully it'll be out before then though. Currently bouncing on my ball!!


----------



## hopingwaiting

Good news. Maybe we can all have them in one week!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hoping: this is it! So exciting! 

Munchkin: it's great news! I'm sure baby will be here soon now. Your body is doing its job, and it's great that you may not need a drip, you may even not need your waters broken!


----------



## Button#

Glad you got your sweep Munchkin, fingers crossed it does the trick. The midwife at my appointment said she definitely thinks this baby is going to be bigger than DS was.


----------



## aknqtpie

Hoping and Mowat - good luck today! I can't wait to see your babes!! 

Hoping - my DH is never on time either. It's a great source of stress on me. I understand. 

I have a dr appt this afternoon, they will be doing a cervix check, so I guess I'll see where I'm at!


----------



## hopingwaiting

Yeah this baby's not coming today! Still a one at the highest pitocin


----------



## Munchkin30

What is a 1? Cervix dilation? I know it can take a while to work. How are you feeling?


----------



## hopingwaiting

Yeah one cm dilated. I stood up BC I was wrapped up in the cords and my water broke. I'm still at one cm dilated and his heads kinda bobbing up n down


----------



## Munchkin30

Well that's great news! I'm sure you'll be on your way now xxx


----------



## mowat

Yeah for progress ladies!

Nothing new to report here. Cervidil didn't seem to do anything overnight. Surgeon came in first thing and said he'd come back to do an internal and perhaps a new cervidil, but now he's doing an emergency c-section in the OR. Meanwhile I'm dying of boredom!


----------



## Button#

Hope things speed up now your waters broke.


----------



## Munchkin30

How frustrating mowat!! These things take time I suppose but not much fun :( I completely understand that your babies need to be out but this is kind of why I'm trying to push it as late as possible!! All this would do my head in.


----------



## hopingwaiting

Just waiting to dilated more. At noon I was still one and Dr thought it would be another day. I stood up less then an hour later and water broke so my body went into labor on my own. The meds were up all the way so my contractions were 10 secs apart. IV drugs didn't work so I got a epidural. At 4 I was 3 cm 80 % effaced and head low.


----------



## StillPraying

Hi ladies! ! I keep checking in thinking I'm going to see who baby #2 is! Looks like the race is on! 

Mowat that surgeon sounds pushy :growlmad: the cervadil stuff didn't do anything for me either.

Hoping good luck with induction I know how frustrating it is, glad you got the epidural, that definitely progresses things! 

Munchkin Ive missed y all too! hope you go into labor without meds,sounds like your body is definitely working on it.

Oh I agree we should have a parent page! Idk what I'd do without you ladies, definitely wouldn't have gotten through this pregnancy alive. So no one else is having more babies after this one?

My belly bandit came in today! Can't wait to try it!


----------



## aknqtpie

StillP - this is only #1 for us, so potential for #2 is there, but not for a few years. 

Hoping - hopefully baby will be here soon now that your water has broken! 

Mowat - I think the surgeon is pushy too. Hopefully you can meet your babies soon!!! 

AFM - had a dr appt today .. I am 1cm dilated and 50% effaced. She is definitely sitting lower!


----------



## mowat

Yep, super pushy. Finally saw him at 1:30 and he did an exam---no progress from yesterday! We're trying another cervidil and they let me go home for the night. I'm going to ask for a few days off before we try anything else.


----------



## hopingwaiting

Well he doesn't wanna come. I am finally at 5cm dilated. But its also 1am. Have a fever so I had to get antibiotics.


----------



## Munchkin30

Glad you got an epidural hoping. You're obviously hanging onto your baby too well! I get a fever during labours too, I don't think it's that surprising really but glad they're keeling an eye on you! Hopefully you've developed more by now and you'll soon be pushing that beautiful baby out! 

Mowat sorry things don't seem to be moving but glad you're getting to go home in the mean time. Try and chill if you can and make the most of sofa time. When are they checking you again? 

Praying - yes we're really missing you :( can't wait til we can start a parenting club, except Katie will be at school by the time we squeeze the rest of these comfy babies out!! 

Akn that's great news, sounds like she might be on the move!! 

Well my sweep seems to have done nothing once again. Can't decide whether to try and get in to my midwife wherever she is for one last try tomorrow ahead of Monday but I suspect sweeps just don't work!!


----------



## Button#

I hope things are progressing for you by now Hoping, you're getting there!

Sorry the sweep didn't work Munchkin, I think your baby must like being dramatic and is waiting for the last possible moment!

Hi Stillpraying, glad you're still checking in. I hope your lovely Katie is doing well. This is definitely my last, I've told OH I'm going to do his snip myself mid labour!

Mowat I hope you can get a bit of rest before it all gets going again.


----------



## Munchkin30

Haha button! At least you've warned him ;) I love the idea of one more but not sure I could cope on reality. We're not hugely dynamic and love our down time and I see parents with more children and it just seems horrifically full on! After this pregnancy as well I'm not sure I can cope with another. I worked out that if this baby is born at 42 weeks I'll have been pregnant for over 74 weeks to get this baby. I don't know what I'll do when in not pregnant!!


----------



## Button#

I know I'd struggle with more than two children and I really don't want to go through pregnancy again. I'm looking forward to getting on with family life once number two is here without wondering about the next child.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Still: it's always nice to see you pop in! How is Katie doing? And your dd1? Hope you're all doing good. 

Hoping: that's good progress I'd say. You're finding it long because of the hospital surroundings, but I'm sure it'll soon be over. 

Munchkin: my sweep worked 4 days later. But then I can't be sure 100% whether it was the sweep, or the huge walk inthe forest the day before or dtd that did the trick for ds2. 

Mowat: sorry that it didn't come to anything yet. Hopefully being at home will help you relax and get things going. 

Akn: that's a great start! Yay!

Button: lool!!! I don't my dh would agree to something like that! Lol!

We did kind of say that would be our last one. Dh feels like he's been pregnant for the whole 9 months (clearly he doesn't know what he's saying, but it's nice to know he's sharing my troubles). This pregnancy has been really tough, plus the MCs, and dealing with infertility for the past 15 years, I feel I can't do it anymore. Though I would still love a surprise baby, but no more ttc. It would be lovely if babies came ready made! 

We're all having a nasty cold at home, dh gave it to all of us! Argh! Haven't slept last night between waking up to a thousands of times to wee, dh coughing all night and a blocked nose! My head feels like I have a hangover, and I can't feel my body. Just hoping baby will stay put for another week now! I'm too scared she'd get sick. Plus I can't see myself going through labour in the state I'm in!
(sorry for the moan)


----------



## Button#

Ummi he won't go for my methods funnily enough but he has booked in with the Dr to have the snip. I'm sure I could do a more thorough job and no waiting list! I hope your cold goes soon, it sounds miserable.

Looking forward to hearing an update from Hoping.


----------



## Munchkin30

I think I'll have up stop oh having the snip! I think he's pretty determined to stop at 2 despite my protestations!! I've managed to book another sweep tomorrow, miles away and probably won't do anything but at least I'll know I've done anything. Might also try and get an acupuncture session in on Saturday.


----------



## Button#

Hope baby gets a move on soon for you Munchkin.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Button: looool!!!!

Munchkin: good to try everything at hand. It seems that reflexology and acupuncture helped you a lot getting you where you are now. Maybe another one or two sessions might help again. 

Hoping: is your baby here?

And Mowat?


----------



## aknqtpie

I should look into the relexology and acupuncture around here.. I am not trying to rush anything, but incase I start getting to my due date with no progress.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I'm not in a rush to get things speed up yet, but it's good to know there are things you can try. 
Actually, it's weird, but I feel like in the TWW!


----------



## Button#

I feel the same Ummi! It's that same anxious waiting and trying not to symptom spot and get your hopes up. At least we know we will get our babies at the end of the wait, even if we end up having to wait longer than two weeks. I think my MIL is having a panic attack everytime her phone rings at the moment, OH wants to start ringing her up for random chats in the middle of the night just to wind her up!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

It's reassuring to know I'm not the only one feeling this way. 

I think it was yesterday, I called dh when he was at work, but I was so tired my voice sounded weird and he thought that was The Call!! Lol!


----------



## hopingwaiting

After 28 hours of long labor he is here. One day I will talk about labor but not.anytime soon. 8lbs 8oz 21in long born 4/9 at 11:04. Will post pictures later


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Congratulations Hoping! So happy for you! Our 2nd rainbow! One pink, one blue! 
I'm sorry labour was that long. I hope you recover quickly. 
Can't wait to see the pic!


----------



## Munchkin30

Amazing news hoping. So pleased for you. And what a whopper!! 

After my labour with my dd I thought I'd need post traumatic stress therapy and couldn't think or talk about it for a long long time but you will look back on it positively I promise. 

Can't wait to see pics and hear how he is. Now rest as much as you can and wallow in those newborn cuddles :)


----------



## Button#

Congratulations Hoping!


----------



## StillPraying

Yay hoping! Your wait is over! Congratulations, sounds like he is definitely healthy!


----------



## aknqtpie

Congrats hoping!!! :)


----------



## hopingwaiting

here he is ladies!! Hes having a little trouble eating. he just wants to play instead of sucking so we are working on that. Other wise we are good! Now whos next???
 



Attached Files:







WP_20150409_15_29_38_Pro.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## aknqtpie

Aww.. he is precious! What's his name? Or did I miss it?? 

Mowat is next :)


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Ho! He's gorgeous! Congrats again! 
Well, yesterday night I thought I'd be next, but... No!
So, yeah, It's probably Mowat. Where are you Mowat?


----------



## Munchkin30

Yay hoping!! He's scrummy! He's obviously come out ready for a play :) my sisters babies were 9lb 9 and 8lb 9 and neither that interested in food, whereas my 6lb 9er was like a baby possessed!! 
I'd love it to be me soon but yes probably mowat I think :) 
I've got another sweep today so hopefully it'll kick this one out!! I don't feel like much gas happened the past few days body wise but who knows.


----------



## Munchkin30

Ummi and button this is totally like the TWW!! Every twinge you're wondering 'is this a sign'!? And googling every little thing and questioning everything. It's driving me mad!! After days of constipation I had a really good clear out this morning (tmi) is that a sign?!? And every night I go to bed thinking 'will it be tonight?' And as an early tester I did that every night too 'will I have a bfp in the morning?' That's one of the main things putting me off another, the stress of ttc. I was like a woman possessed, charting and googling like crazy. 

Gosh I really hope this baby makes it out before Monday :( I was really fine with having waters broken but I've read up more about it and now I'm not so happy :( it means contractions can be worse cos baby's not cushioned any more, and it can be more distressing for the baby with decelerations of heart rate etc and I'm pretty sure I won't get my water birth :( come on baby, you're on your way now!!


----------



## Button#

Aw Hoping he's gorgeous! You must be so relieved to be done with pregnancy and so happy to meet your little boy. 

Munchkin I really want you to have your water birth, you deserve a nice relaxing end to the stress of waiting.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Just had my consultant appt. He's ok letting me go until my due date. But not past that. Which is fine by me. So that's induction booked for the 21st. I've got to see the mw next week for a sweep. 
Doctor said that if I feel anything is not normal, to come straight away and he'll induce me on the spot. 
He could have done a sweep, but I don't feel ready yet ('re: I'm tired with that cold + ds1's exam on Tuesday.


----------



## Munchkin30

Ummi that sounds really positive. And you've got an end date! Hurrah! Maybe time to get some induction techniques going early?!? 

I've spent the morning doing hip rotations on the ball and running around doing housework which I've not been arsed to do before. I spent about half an hour doing pretend hoola hoops dancing round the kitchen. Dd thinks it's hilarious!! I'm losing lots of snotty mucous and had some crampy braxton hicks so will me on ladies, pray for my cervix :) xx


----------



## Button#

Ooh Ummi that is exciting, you have an actual countdown now! 

I'm wondering how Mowat is today.


----------



## Munchkin30

Yeah hopefully she's chilling at home :(


----------



## hopingwaiting

Logan Thomas. Feedings are better so blood sugars up. Waiting on him to come from nursery now for his 6am feeding. Ready to get out of hospital!


----------



## Button#

Lovely name Hoping, glad he's feeding well.

Come on Munchkins cervix!


----------



## Munchkin30

Beautiful name!! You can tell you're in the us, we don't get nurseries on the NHS anymore ;) how are you feeling? Any idea when you might get home??

Well I got my sweep but I was a bit fed up cos it was a student again!! I need a big handed rough old school midwife not a gentle skinny student!! I did tell her to be rough though and it felt a bit more painful than last time but not the pain I had with my 3 sweeps last pregnancy!! I've had some bloody mucous since though. I came home and bounced on the ball and then had a sneaky 'nap' (I heard orgasms are good after sweeps but I don't think either of us can stomach sex at the moment!!) and inhaled some oils. 

I am seriously done though. I've done all I can. I just want to zone out and watch rubbish telly now and not sit on my ball or do exercises to induce labour. In fact I want wine :(


----------



## Button#

I think you've done enough Munchkin. Either way baby is coming soon and it's your last chance to rest before he or she gets here.


----------



## Munchkin30

Yeah I'm determined to just enjoy our last weekend as a family of 3. Things are going to Change very soon!!


----------



## aknqtpie

I am so done being pregnant.. my feet are swelling and it is so annoying.. none of my shoes fit!! I am wearing sandals today :-/


----------



## Button#

Akn I know how you feel. All my maternity trousers are too uncomfy to wear, fortunately the weathers turned sunny so I've got out my maxi dresses and I'm much comfier.


----------



## Munchkin30

Yes I had to get rid of my maternity jeans a while ago! I was still happily in them at 42 weeks with my dd. I think it's cos my bump is much lower (and bigger!!) 

Had lots more bloody mucous. Maybe that student did something after all ;)


----------



## Munchkin30

Well nothing going on here after the bloody show. Looks like I need to get ready for induction :( stupid body. I've just looked at mowats ticker, can't believe her due date's tomorrow! She's cooking those twins so well :)


----------



## Button#

I can't believe she's got so far carrying twins.


----------



## Munchkin30

I know!! It's crazy but good on her :) the longer she can hold out safely they healthier they'll be!! 

Just been reading the bloody leaflet about induction :( I'm hoping I can bypass a lot of it because my cervix is already dilating but it's still a bag of medically directed c**p (apologies for my language!!) I know the most important thing is making sure baby's ok but I'm still not happy about it. It feels like an incident pit waiting to happen. 

I was booked in for induction with my daughter at term + 14 like this time but my contractions started the equivalent of 2am tonight and we got away with it so you never know ;)


----------



## Button#

Fingers crossed the same happens again for you. I'm wondering if I can go into labour in the next couple of hours so I can get out of making small talk with my FIL.


----------



## Munchkin30

I think that's fair enough button!! Most nights I've gone to bed planning a job for the next day and praying I'll be in labour so won't have to do it!! Today it's finishing the final boxes from the kitchen. Ooh is that a contract in I feel!?!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I hope Mowat is ok. Please update when you can.

I read that leaflet too munchkin and I also feel I will have to go through this too!


----------



## Button#

Was it a contraction Munchkin?


----------



## Munchkin30

No I was kidding ;) sadly!!


----------



## Munchkin30

Just had a nice hot bath with my oils and my hypnosis cd - until dd came in and nicked my iPod!! Now going to massage some oils into my bump and then maybe try some yoga and a walk! Why are my baby's so stubborn!?!


----------



## Button#

Lol at your DD nicking your iPod! I've just watched OBEM and now I'm watching call the midwife, hoping she gets jealous about me going aw at cute babies on TV and decides to come out!


----------



## Munchkin30

Mirning ladies. Any news on mowat? Well in 24 hours I'll be in hospital :( been awake half the night trying to get my head around it. Can't believe I'm going to 42 weeks again!! My baby's just don't want to come out!! Going to try and get some rest today and pray it's quick and easy tomorrow and they let me do it at least a little bit my way. If I hadn't had the losses id be fighting for another couple of days but I'm done worrying now :(


----------



## Ummi2boyz

You'll be fine honey. We'll be thinking of you. You'll have your baby in your arms. 
Try and relax for now. :hugs:


----------



## Button#

The main thing is you'll get to meet your baby very soon Munchkin. Also if you're already starting to dilate and they only have to break your waters you have a great chance that it could go smoothly from there. Remember all the hypnobirthing stuff and stay positive. You're nearly at the finish line then you won't have to worry about it any more and you can still use your relaxation techniques and have a calm, peaceful birth.


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks ladies. I'm just trying to get the house tidy and chill a bit in between massaging acupressure points in a desperate last minute attempt!! Wish we'd heard from mowat :(


----------



## Ummi2boyz

You just never know! It could still happen between now and tomorrow. I hope it does. 

Me too, I hope Mowat is ok.


----------



## hopingwaiting

Just popping in. We are home and happy. We are learning how to be parents and a newborn together so far its going good. 

Good luck munchkin!!!


----------



## aknqtpie

Hoping- glad you guys are home!!! 

Munchkin - exciting you get to meet your baby soon!! 

Wondering how Mowat is going too... Hopefully getting us babies 3&4 :)


----------



## StillPraying

Munchkin since your body is already progressing induction really wont be so bad. We're here for you! I cant wait to find out if you're blue or pink! 

Mowat i hope you're doing well and busy with double baby cuddles!

Hoping are you breastfeeding? Glad you are home now :)


----------



## Button#

Glad you're home Hoping. 

Ooh yes very excited to see whether you have a little boy or a little girl Munchkin!


----------



## hopingwaiting

We are trying to breast feed. I have big boobs started with dd and at like 7 months I was an f. I dont know what I am now but I have flatter nipples that make it hard for him to latch. When he does he only gets half nip then draws blood


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Glad you''re home hoping. If you are having trouble, you can see a lactation consultant, and when you've got time you may check the breastfeeding section of b&b, they mat have some tips as well. 
Enjoy those precious first moments.


----------



## Munchkin30

My nipples were like that with dd. After 2 years of feeding her they're like massive teats!! Hoping baby number 2 has an easier time! I used nipples shields to get the lady right and so she sucked out my nipples then I'd whip the shields out and she'd go back on. Having shiekds for the first bit of the feed really helped the pain too. It was excruciating though! Are you using creams?


----------



## Munchkin30

Eurgh I feel sick with nerves! Was just trying to chill with my hypnosis in the bath and oh came in (he's overtired and grumpy!!) and started asking repeated questions about what he needed to take and if he'd be staying overnight. When I told him I didn't know any more than him he was all snappy!! I've given up on the horse being perfect. I think I've packed what dd needs. I've got a horrid feeling baby's gone back to back but I suppose we'll see in the morning. I'm sure I've forgotten loads of stuff. Can't decide whether to take my exercise ball?!? Eurgh I need wine!!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Munchkin: :hugs: everything will be fine, even if you forget a few things. I hope you managed to relax a bit though. I'll be thinking of you. 

Still: I can't believe your ticker says Katie is 4 weeks old already!!! And ours are still in there! 
Hopefully by tomorrow we'll have one more! And some news from mowat too.


----------



## mowat

Sorry I haven't updated and I haven't read back---Hoping you had yours?

I delivered Harriet Elizabeth after a few pushes in the operating room on April 10th at 12:23am. She was 7 lbs 7oz. Baby B was manually turned repeatedly and keep floating back up and not descending to follow. After multiple attempts the surgeon on stand by decided we needed to proceed with a c-section. Harriet's little brother was born April 10th at 2:01am. Wilfred Gordon weighed 7 lbs 10 oz at delivery. Still in hospital recovering and trying to sort out feeding.

Sorry for the brief update but working on 6 hours sleep in the past several days. Looking forward to reading back and seeing how everyone else gets on! Good luck!


----------



## Munchkin30

Amazing news mowat, so many congratulations!! You've been cooking some serious baby in there!! And a matching pair! So so happy for you and I pray for some sleep for you now my love x keep us updated.


----------



## Button#

Congratulations Mowat! Lovely names and fab weights for twins. Enjoy your baby snuggles.

Good luck today Munchkin. I'll be thinking of you and looking forward to your update.

After today it's only going to be us 21st ladies left!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I'm so happy for you Mowat! And so glad to get some news, We were starting to worry. They are very healthy babies indeed! I'm glad you''re all well. I wish you a speedy recovery.

Munchkin: thinking of you today. Keep us posted when you can. 

Yep Button! It's only us left now. We'll see who goes first! Hehe!


----------



## hopingwaiting

Sooo happy for you. You did a amazing job!! I feel like all our rainbows are gonna be on the bigger size since they are staying so long. 

Milk has arrived. We have had one successful breastfeeding with the shield but since then I have been pumping. Hes a hungry hippo though so I still got give him formula. Hes passed out now just got done feeding pumping and changing so we are going back to bed


----------



## Munchkin30

Hey ladies. I'm in hospital now. Sadly cervix was too long and high to break waters so I'm waiting for pessary to work. Bouncing on my ball and just been for a long walk in the grounds. Nurses are all lovely but in a room with other women being induced so it's just the sound of monitors. Getting some pains which are reminding me of the pain of labour so I'm getting more nervous! They'll check me again after 24 hours so nothing exciting going on. Yawn!!


----------



## Button#

Hope it kicks in soon Munchkin. 

Last night I woke up with reflux and OH was sure I was in early labour and got all excited. I had to explain she was trying to come out, but the wrong direction!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

You're doing really well hoping! 

Munchkin: hopefully it all kickstarts soon. Thinking of you. 

Button: lol! You and your oh seem to be quite a funny couple! (but sorry for the reflux, unfortunately I. Know how horrible it is).


----------



## Munchkin30

Bless! This ones STILL trying to come out my belly button. I bet it's a boy. Typical man with no sense if direction but won't ask for directions!!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Looool!


----------



## Button#

Have we had guesses on what you're having Munchkin? I reckon it's a girl.


----------



## Munchkin30

Dd thinks it's a girl. She won't accept it might not be a girl called Frozen!! (On her rare moments of considering it might be a boy it's call Dogbeard. No wonder the poor thing wants to stay put!!)


----------



## Button#

Yeah I said to OH mine doesn't want to come out because she can hear DS asking a million questions and it's put her off.


----------



## hopingwaiting

My boy had not sense of direction and wanted out the top the last few days. What is pressay or whatever they gave you?


----------



## aknqtpie

Congrats Mowat!!! 

Munchkin - hopefully baby starts moving the right direction!! 

Was really hoping to go into labor this weekend so I didn't have to go back to work lol


----------



## Munchkin30

It's prostaglandin they've given me in like a tampon thing. They don't even examine you again for 24 hours but hopefully they'll break the waters then. I'm getting some pains and tightenings but nothing much!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I'm gutted! Ds1's exam centre just called. His oral was supposed to be tomorrow, but they've just changed it to Thursday!! Argh! I need baby to hold on a few more days, and at the same time I'd like her to come naturally without me needing the induction. I'm all stressed out now!


----------



## Button#

Oh no Ummi! Cross your legs extra tight for the next few days.


----------



## aknqtpie

Hopefully she holds off for another couple days for you!!! 

I think I am going to be last.. Probably since I am the only FTM of the three of us left :)


----------



## Munchkin30

I think I'm proving being a second time mum doesn't guarantee an earlier baby!!


----------



## Button#

Yeah I think you're still very much in the race akn. I'm nearly a week past when I went with my first. Baby girl is obviously like her mummy and reluctant to leave her comfy bed!


----------



## aknqtpie

I guess I'll find out on Wednesday if I have made any progress from last week. Wondering if they are going to do a sweep or not. Everyone is saying she is dropping.. and I do have to pee every 5 minutes it seems like. 

Gonna go walk around Walmart on my lunch lol..


----------



## hopingwaiting

Oh its called cervical here.


----------



## Munchkin30

Contractions are now 4 mins 30 apart. Managing with tens and codeine but wondering when they might start taking them seriously?!?


----------



## hopingwaiting

We are thinking of you munchkin!! Hope everything is progressing for you!
 



Attached Files:







WP_20150413_18_02_14_Pro.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## StillPraying

Oooo hoping hes so chunky i want to gobble him up! =D

Munchkin sounds like you are progressing! Praying it all goes smoothly for you. I don't agree with second time moms having earlier babies, both of my sisters were induced with their third babies at 41+ weeks. 

Congrats Mowat!! So amazing they reached such awesome weights, cant wait to see a picture of them :) 

Akn bless you for being able to tolerate Walmart. Every time igo there i about have a nervous breakdown from alall of the crazy rude people that always seem to be there!

Worried about Katie, she's looking a little yellow to me...going to give her Dr a call tomorrow mornin maybe I'm just paranoid but better safe than sorry right? Dd1s daycare provider had to close today after one of the little girls showed up wroth her Hair infested with lice eggs! ! So gross, and this is the second time this little girl has shown up with lice! She had it 2 weeks ago as well! !


----------



## Button#

Good luck Munchkin, we're all still thinking of you!

Hoping he's such a cutie!

Stillpraying it's definitely best to be safe than sorry, I'm sure she's fine though. What a pain about your DD1s daycare. 

My DS was so cute yesterday, he came up to me with a tape measure wanting to 'measure mummy's tummy'.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Munchkin: we're all with you! I hope you''re with your baby by now. 

Hoping: what a lovely boy you got there!

Still: I'd go and see the doc too. In the meantime, if you are worried it may be jaundice, keep her on the breast, so she can have plenty of wet nappies, and in front of a sunny window. I hope it's nothing to worry about though. 

Button: that's so cute!!!


----------



## Button#

I've just realised we're watermelons Ummi! To be honest I can believe my baby is the size of a watermelon, I'm convinced I'm having a 20lb baby!


----------



## Button#

Any update yet Munchkin?


----------



## Munchkin30

Sorry for lack of update!! Beautiful Matilda Rowan was born just before 5am after a quick and intense back to back labour. She's 8lb 14, a full 2 and a half pounds bigger than her sister was. She fed as soon as I let her and all my bits had been sewn up and hasn't stopped! We got home 8 hours later and she's lying face down on my arm whilst daddy snoozes. Not much chance of that for me but I don't care, she's scrummy :)


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Ho! Munchkin! Congratulations! She is so lovely! No wonder why your bump felt so big! Well done! So happy for you!

Button: watermelon! That's why I can't seem to be able to walk! The watermelon is not in ny tummy, it's between my legs!


----------



## hopingwaiting

Yayyyyyyy so happy!! Sorry ladies all these babies are gonna be big


----------



## Button#

She's gorgeous, congratulations! Has your DD met her yet? That's fab that you got home so quickly as well. Enjoy your lovely baby snuggles.

I can't walk either Ummi. I've got a midwife appointment tomorrow and I really don't want to go all the way there and back again, I think they should do home visits as standard in the last few weeks.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

It seems like it!!


----------



## aknqtpie

I personally think that the watermelon is a bit of an exaggeration.. but that's because I don't want to think I have a baby that big in there!!! 

Still - The Walmart close to my work is actually nice and never crowded. Especially during lunch time... it was pretty empty.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Button# said:


> I can't walk either Ummi. I've got a midwife appointment tomorrow and I really don't want to go all the way there and back again, I think they should do home visits as standard in the last few weeks.

I know what you mean! Last time I had to walk to the mw, I was 10 min late because I was walking so slowly and never realised I needed to adjust the time I left home! Dh has been taken me to the other appts lately, because he was not working on those days. Such a relief. 
I totally agree to the home visits!


----------



## aknqtpie

Forgot to say.. Congrats Munchkin. She is beautiful!


----------



## StillPraying

Oh Munchkin shes lovely and a lovely name as well!

Am i thd the only one to have a tiny baby? Lol so who is next in line? 

Had an appointment for Katie today and at onemonth she now weighs 7lbs12oz....lol her sister was 7lbs10ozs at birth! Had to have blood samples taken and confirmed her bilirubin levels are elevated. Got to go back tomorrow for another blood sample :(


----------



## hopingwaiting

Yes your the only one with a little one so far.


----------



## Button#

I'm dead this morning. Last night we had helicopters and music followed by me having having reflux, bloating, shortness of breath and a wriggly baby. When I finally got rid of that and got to sleep the foxes woke me up! Can't believe I have to get on a bus and go to a midwife appointment today, I'll need a long nap when I get home.


----------



## aknqtpie

I think it's just button, ummi and myself left? We all have the same due date.. So it's anyone's game.


----------



## Button#

Had my appointment and the midwife said she's had a growth spurt, fundal height was 40cm and the head is 2/5ths palpable. I need to up my game with my ball and my yoga to try and get her to turn a bit more as she's to the right at the moment. Next appointment is at 40+4 and she'll do a sweep then if I want.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Yep akn, just the 3 of us left now. 

Button: that's quite a good size! Hopefully baby will come out before you need the sweep. How did it go taking the bus and all?

My appointment is on Friday, I'll ask for a sweep then and I hope to avoid induction, but I feel I'll to Tuesday and they'll induce me anyway.


----------



## Button#

Luckily both the bus stops I use have benches to sit on to wait for the bus. Bit annoyed on the way there though as the bus driver didn't stop at the hospital stop and I had to walk back down the road. I was more worried about my waters breaking on the bus!

I hope they'll give you a sweep and you can go into labour on your own.


----------



## hopingwaiting

I pray all of yall go in the next week!!!!!!!


----------



## nessaw

Congrats hoping, mowat and munchkin.xx
We had a scan today and saw the heartbeat so keeping everything crossed!
Good luck button, akn and ummi.x


----------



## Button#

Yay! Good news Nessaw!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Fantastic news Nessaw!


----------



## aknqtpie

Great news nessaw!! 

I am still only 1cm but am now 75% effaced. Getting some spotting from my cervical exam. I also have Puppps which is super itchy :( they are gonna do a sweep and growth scan next week if I haven't had her by then.


----------



## Button#

Sorry about the puppps akn, that doesn't sound fun at all.


----------



## aknqtpie

It's very itchy :(


----------



## Button#

My mum keeps telling me every time she sees a newborn baby, I think she's getting impatient and fed up of people asking her whether I've popped yet.


----------



## aknqtpie

Surprisingly, I haven't been bombarded with too many "have you had that baby yet"? Maybe it's because I associate with more people from my work then anything..


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I haven't had that problem. Not many people know, I haven't made any fb announcement (waiting for baby to be here) and the friends who know are very sensible about it, so it's fine. 
I had my dad on the phone last week, he did ask me but he can never remember dates! I'm lucky that his birthday is on the 22nd, so he knows it's around there. 

Yesterday ds1 took his oral exam and thank God it all went well. I'm ready to have this girlie now. Started EPO and eating dates along with RLT, even if it doesn't help kickstart things I'm hoping it will help during labour.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Oh and I've got my mw appt today, I'll ask for a sweep then.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

It's been quiet on here today. Where are you girls? Having babies I hope!

Had a sweep today, I hope it does the trick. Baby is very well engaged but I'm only 1 cm dilated. Still 4 more days to go. Tomorrow I'm going to do some housework, I hope it helps too and maybe go for a walk on Sunday, if not to help things going at least to enjoy the weather while it lasts.


----------



## Button#

Nothing happening here yet. I was wide awake at 4.30 this morning which was annoying. Fingers crossed the sweep did something. Did it hurt? I get one next Saturday if she's not here by then and I've never had one before. 

I had some cramps yesterday but it turned out to be constipation so I'm back on the lactulose as I figured it can't be helping if I'm all blocked up. I'm also using my ball a lot more now. I think she turned to face my back for a bit the other night as I was getting jabs in my spine but she's gone back to lying on my right again.

Glad your sons exam went well Ummi.

Akn I can't believe you're still working, I'd be dead by now!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Insomnia is so annoying! Hope you manage to get a bit of rest. 
I was really surprised as the sweep did not hurt at all, the mw was fantastic. However, I had a sweep with ds2 as well, and that was slightly more painful, though bearable, stronger than a smear test. That one was done by a consultant. And I was only dilated to 1cm that time as well. So if I had to choose between mw and consultant I'd choose the mw! 

Me too I can't believe how akn can still be working. Hope her baby comes soon so she can take a break from work. 

I decided to let go and relax until Tuesday. I'll still be taking my RLT and EPO, but no stressing about when baby comes. I know she might just not be ready considering I'm not even 40w yet. Yesterday I listened to another hypnobirthing track and fell asleep like a stone! That was just so good. Still had to wake up for my usual wee, but that did not bother me as much.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Girls, if I were you, I'd have a look at Akn journal, some pretty good news in there! :)


----------



## Button#

I'll have a nap later to try and catch up. That's good to hear about the sweep.

Relaxing until Tuesday sounds like a good plan. After all we're on their timetable and there's not a lot we can do about it!


----------



## aknqtpie

Hey ladies!! Well my little Ella decided to make an appearance yesterday (4/17) I'll type up my birth story later, but here's a picture. I'm awake at 4am so she can sleep on my chest. https://i1380.photobucket.com/albums/ah190/delongmm1/3456FA5D-0582-46D7-BE2C-DE013E4AC453_zps5kbryacb.jpg


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I've been in the induction ward since 9 am. I'm still waiting for them to give me the propess. They have monitored me and everything is good, which is a huge relief because of the wobbles I had yesterday. 
And I'm starving! Waiting for my lunch!!!


----------



## Button#

Hope you get your lunch and your baby soon Ummi!


----------



## Munchkin30

Yes hope they've got you started by now ummi x


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Well... Nope! Not yet! 
They realised I was dehydrated (oh! Really???? After all the sickness I've been having and they did not take seriously???? Anyway...). So they put me on a drip and won't induce until I'm better. I don't think I'll go home now. Ah well... 
Now I'm waiting for another ctg, see how it goes and maybe after that start propess??? Who knows?


----------



## Button#

What a pain Ummi. I hope you've got a good book and I hope you're better soon. 

I had a few mild contractions earlier but they stopped. Hope I don't do get too much of that before labour starts properly.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Those kind of contractions are so annoying! They look like the real deal, but they're not! Argh! Been having them all week end too and even this morning, but now they're gone now.


----------



## Button#

My waters have just gone!!


----------



## mowat

Woohoo!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Oh my God! I missed that! How exciting! I'm so so happy for you! Keep us posted!


----------



## aknqtpie

Woohoo Button!!! are you getting contractions too? My contractions started about an hour after. 

Ummi.. Hope you are getting nice and hydrated so you can have you a baby!!!


----------



## hopingwaiting

Two babies tomorrow hopefully!!!


----------



## Button#

She was born 2 minutes after midnight, at home, 5 hours from water breaking. Just a little graze even though she had her hand up by her face. She weighs 8lb 4oz (I think that's what they said) she's had a huge feed and she's just beautiful. I can't walk because my pelvis is absolutely killing but she's out, I got my home birth and I'm not pregnant any more!!!!!!


----------



## hopingwaiting

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy so happy for your short labor


----------



## Button#

Thank you! I totally can't sleep now though.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Congratulations button!

I've been transferred to labour ward. Having some contractions on my own. Nothing much. Still haven't the propess. Haven't slept since 6.30 yesterday morning. I'm knackered.


----------



## hopingwaiting

Soo exciting ladies!!! Hopefully soon for you!


----------



## Button#

Same here Ummi, good luck!


----------



## Munchkin30

Amazing amazing button!! Just as you'd wanted it and sounds like you did amazingly!! Hope you got some sleep :) 

Ummi we're all behind you. Hope thjngs are moving now xxx


----------



## Munchkin30

By the way, I've been updating the first page with birth dates etc but in my baby brained state it might not be right or complete so have a look all you baby mummas and let me know. 
Is it just ummi now before we head off to baby club??


----------



## Button#

Yup just Ummi and her little girl. I must have forgotten to say my little girl is called Cordelia Rose


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Baby was born this morning 7:43 via emergency c-section. She is in nicu atm but is doing well. 
I'll post more later. Xx


----------



## Button#

Congratulations Ummi! Our girls have the same birthday!


----------



## Munchkin30

Yay!! And we have a full house :) well done mammas!!


----------



## hopingwaiting

I'm so excited ladies. Everything didn't go as planned for some of us and at one point we were all miserable but we made it. Now lets welcome the sleepless nights and the crying for no reason ( he cried all morning just because) congratulations


----------



## Button#

I know, I can't believe we're all done! My 3 year old still cries 'just because' sometimes so I'm used to that!

At the moment I'm just trying to exercise my pelvis very gently to try and get some movement back. Once I'm able to walk around I don't think it will take me too long to recover and I can get out of the house for the first time in a week and a half!


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Congrats button xxxx

And congrats to all the April ladiesxxxxx


----------



## Button#

Thanks ladybird.

Ok could really do with some sleep right about now but Cordie has other ideas. She sleeps great when I hold her but since 7pm this evening every time I put her down she cries and looks uncomfortable and then she's sick. She was cluster feeding a bit this evening so I assume that's why but it's still a pain. After her next feed I'll get OH to sit up with her for a bit so I can get some sleep and then I'll just have to sleep as much as I can in the day tomorrow.


----------



## Munchkin30

Oh it's hard button :( for the first few days Matilda just clung to me day and night but slowly I managed to get her sleeping a bit in the Moses basket in the day and she'll now sleep at night without her being attached but just next to me and last night she made it til 1.30 in her basket!! The midwife said at 5 days it all sounded very normal and by ten days thjngs had often calmed down a bit. X


----------



## Button#

Once my PGP has eased a bit I can drop the side on her crib and attach it to the bed so I can hold her hand at night, that will help. I have to be able to move it so I can get out of bed at the moment though.


----------



## aknqtpie

I'm finding the good and bad days are gonna alternate. I realized you don't have all of Ella's info on the front. 

Ella Marie 4/17 at 11:35pm 6lb 12oz 19.5" long


----------



## Button#

Well today's been eventful. Cordie sicked up green bile this morning so midwife told us to go to a&e where they x rayed her and stuck her on a drip then we got blue lighted to another hospital where she got put in NICU and we're waiting for more x Rays. Meanwhile while they were finding me a bed they decided to get a doctor to look at me because my PGP is so bad, so I'm waiting to be seen. 

DS is having a great time though as one of my mum friends came to babysit with her little boy and he's loved having company.


----------



## hopingwaiting

So sorry to hear that. Hope everything is going better


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Sorry button. I'm sure they'll take good care of her. I know how worrying that can be. How is she doing?
:hugs:


----------



## Button#

I've just had an update and she's doing really well. They've fed her some donor milk and I've been hand expressing to keep my supply up and they're going to let me feed her myself this morning. The x rays and blood tests all came back fine and she's sicked up once since but it was normal white so they're not worried. I should get to take her home this afternoon.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Fab news!

We're going home today too! Waiting for final paper work!


----------



## Button#

Yay that's good news Ummi! We're home now. She's pretty refluxy but I have the midwife coming out tomorrow so I'll discuss it with her.


----------



## hopingwaiting

I.can never go to sleep after his 11pm feeding ugh!!!!!!!! Hope everyone is well.. I have 9.9lb healthy baby boy so far. He didn't pass his newborn screen but Dr said that's normal


----------



## Button#

She was up until 2am alternating feeding and screaming, poor thing I hate to see her in pain. But from 2-6.30 she's slept beautifully and she's just had a big feed and is asleep on my chest, I'll try her back in her cot in a minute. OH pointed out she may have a sore throat from the tube they put down it and that might be making the reflux more painful for her.

Hoping that's a brilliant weight. The not being able to sleep when you can must be annoying.


----------



## Munchkin30

Button I hope you all get home soon, glad thjngs are getyjg better.

Ummi hope you get home too!!

Hoping that's great news!

Our chunky monkey is now 9lb 5 at 10 days old.. She'd lost 5% of her birth weight at 5 days so she's piled on nearly a pound in 5 days!! She was settling a bit better until last night when she spent it all in bed with me again. I think she's got tummy troubles :( in the day I just wear her most of the time so she's upright and moving all the time so trying to get her to lie flat on her back with no physycal contact at night isn't much fun for her!!


----------



## Button#

I'm having the same trouble getting her to lay on her back. Last night I only managed it by half swaddling her then I laid her on her side while holding her hand then veeerrrrryyyy slowly rolling her onto her back. I also tucked a rolled up cellular blanket next to her side to make her feel more secure and held her hand until I was certain she was in deep sleep.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

. We're home since yesterday evening everything is good and we're trying to find our marks.

We named our baby girl Inaya Yasmine. Inaya means in arabic help, care and protection (from Allah) and Yasmine is the jasmine flower, which was my mum's name. And she weighed 3.5 kg at birth


----------



## Button#

Lovely name Ummi. Glad you're home safe and sound. What do your boys think of her?


----------



## Ummi2boyz

They love her! Especially ds2! Ds1 is a bit scared to carry her, he thinks she's too small! 

Btw, Here is what happened:

To sum up, I was never induced as from the start the ctg were not good, her hr was having dips. So we did more ctg and I was put on a drip. But it did not help. Around midnight I sent dh home so he could get some proper rest before I'd go into labour. Next ctg was the same so I was sent down to labour ward so they could keep a closer eye on me. And there ctg finally got normal. It was the plan to start induction then, and I was even having my own contractions. Everything looked fine. When suddenly baby's hr went down and the mw could not pick it up anymore. In a matter of seconds I had 4 mw around me and 2 doctors and by the look on their faces I could tell things were going really wrong. The doctor examined quuckky, I was already 3 cm and baby well engaged but no hr. And then I heard the words "theatre" and "crash section". I started crying and tell them to call my husband. All I could say was call my husband, do whatever you have to save my baby! In a matter of seconds I was put to sleep, I had the section and woke two hours later (maybe?? Can't say exactly the time) All I was doing was crying asking were my baby was. I thought the worst had happened. But thank God! The mw told me she was born screaming but needed oxygen and anti biotics so she was in special care. Husband arrived later (he was 2 hrs away) (they called him but he was already on his way to a job appointment 2 hours away. I learned later that bc they did not want to worry him - he was on the motorway and could have an accident, they said they were waiting for him to start the operation. A big white lie but for a good cause)


----------



## Button#

Wow Ummi that sounds scary. I'm glad you and Inaya are ok.


----------



## Button#

Here's my link to my birth story

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...2306769-my-home-birth-story.html#post35367239


----------



## hopingwaiting

I guess since everyone had their babies I can share mine now.

I went in at 6am to get induced. By 7am I was hooked up and they started pitiocin. I was only one cm. By noon the meds were maxed out and my contractions were 30 secs apart not to bad. They checked me again and I was still one so they were gonna keep me on meds till about 5 then pput the tampon thing in overnight. Well at one I stood up and my water broke. That ment I was in it for the long haul now. By 3 I was in so much pain since my body was sending off hormones and the meds were also. Got a epidural. By about 7pm I spiked a fever that reached 101.5. I was only 3cm still. At 2 am my uterus became aggravated and my contractions were going away then my epidural wore off on Half by body. Contractions on one side were none stop no breaks in between. Ac broke in room. So from 2am to 630 I had Half a epidural a fever and no ac. Got another epidural and I was terrified it would wear off again. By 930 am I was a 9. She said she would check me in a hr I begged for 30 mins. Lucky I did BC I was a 10. I pushed for 30 mins. Tore and got cut and lots of hemmriods. By 11:04 am he was born. Never again


----------



## mowat

Great stories ladies! Glad we all made it through. Lovely names in this group too.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

We can start our baby club now! 

I have been really sick for the past 24hrs. Seeing mw tomorrow. Will see what's going on!


----------



## Button#

I hope you feel better soon Ummi. 

I had my 5 day appointment and it looked like she might have dropped too much weight but the midwife says she thinks the scales are dodgy and she'll be back tomorrow with a different set. Didn't get much sleep at all last night as she was feeding every hour. Then I had the in laws round today.


----------



## nessaw

Congratulations on the safe arrival of all your little ones.xx


----------



## aknqtpie

I was trying to figure out where the best place to create a parenting group.. and it doesn't seem like there is a "parent buddies" section???


----------



## hopingwaiting

nessaw said:


> Congratulations on the safe arrival of all your little ones.xx

I see your ticket. Good luck on your pregnancy


----------



## Button#

Just had a look and there's a baby and parenting section under groups and discussions. That's got some similar groups in it.


----------



## Munchkin30

Hey nessaw. Thank you, hope you're doing ok. It'll be your turn before you know it!

Sorry button, I bet the scales are just broken!! 

My hungry Horace is now 2 weeks old and she's now 9lb 11 from her 8lb 14 birth weight. She's basically feeding constantly or attached or in a sling. It's fine but means I don't get a minute hands free! Oh managed to get her to sleep on his knee last night so I just ran around like a whirlwind trying to tidy the house!! I've got a cocoonababy arriving today so I'm praying it'll give me 5 minutes peace!! She's perfect though so I'm not really complaining :) x


----------



## Button#

She sounds like a lovely little chunky monkey Munchkin! 

I'm going a bit stir crazy waiting for my pelvis to get better enough for me to leave the house. I want to show off my little girl!


----------



## hopingwaiting

One thing in excited about... Not waking up to be at night!!!!! Its so amazing not having to pee every second!


----------



## Munchkin30

It is exciting hoping!! At least when we're asleep we're properly asleep! We've had a breakthrough I think tonight. I spent 120 quid on a cocoonababy in desperation and she's been asleep in it most if the day!! Praying it'll mean I get a few hours sleep tonight without a constant dead arm. Only priblem is because she usually feeds all evening I've now got rock boobs and a blocked duct I need her to get to work on!!


----------



## Button#

Ooh yes, get her to fix that, sounds painful. 

Good news, it was the scales! She's only lost 5.5%. She's a happy, healthy little feeding and pooing machine. I didn't get much discomfort at all when my milk came in this time as she just didn't give them a chance to get really engorged.


----------



## Munchkin30

Great news button. I don't think I've got properly engorged this time either. I think it could be cos you've done it before so your body isn't going into total overdrive cos it knows how much it needs to produce?? Just a thought!!


----------



## Button#

You're probably right Munchkin.

Hoping you're right about the not having to get up every 5 minutes. I'm also so happy to have room to breathe and eat again!


----------



## hopingwaiting

My milk is dried up. He never would latch so I had to pump then feed him which was a extreme Hassel. I still have a stock pile of milk in fridge. I'm alot less stressed now not having to worry about pumping since I had to do it every two hours couldn't leave the house for a long period.

Yesterday he was very fussy all day long. They said because of growth spurts which I believe that's what it was. His newborn jumper that fit a few days ago is tiny now on him.


----------



## Munchkin30

Yay hoping that sounds like a great spurt! Matilda is already almost out of the newborn stuff :( after my first daughter being so small it seems crazy! Need to get the 0-3 month stuff worn before she's out of that too!! 
Sounds like you did a great job getting this far pumping. I imagine it'll be a relief to just be able to enjoy him instead of thinking about pumping all the time. You've given him a great start.,
Matilda went to sleep in the cocoonababy but I just woke up and she was fast asleep on my arms and my boob was out. I really can't remember how she got there or when which is quite scary. Think I might have picked her up in my sleep?!?


----------



## Button#

I did that with DS when he was teeny as well. It's scary isn't it? DS has just had a long wake up. It was one of those where he wakes up and he's then cross that he's awake and it escalates. Poor OH was in there for ages with him, there was no way I could help either because I was busy feeding DD. Ah the joys of two! I'm also trying to get as much of her newborn stuff worn as possible before she outgrows it. Those tiny first babies have a lot to answer for!


----------



## hopingwaiting

He will sleep in his swing now but I can't sleep without him. Its bad I know. I just think he's gonna spit up in his sleep n I'm not gonna know. Ftm stress


----------



## mowat

How is everyone? Maybe we should start a closed Facebook group?


----------



## Munchkin30

Id be up for that! I'm really struggling to get on B and B much at the mo :( Mathilda is doing well but very refluxy so not getting much sleep! Going to try giving up dairy to see if if helps. My back is still v bad too, all in my coccyx. I'm seeing a chiropractor but it's bit really doing much! How is everyone else?


----------



## Button#

Tired and still got pelvic pain. Cordie was up very hour last night, a lot of it was because of wind. I'm planning to try a playgroup on Tuesday.


----------



## Munchkin30

Poor you button :( it's hard with others too isn't it? I'm trying a natural parenting group on Tuesday that my 3 year old can go to as well and I'm signed up for baby massage too. I find it really hard staying in for long!!


----------



## Button#

Me too, I was stuck in with pelvic pain for a couple of weeks before birth and I'm sick of being stuck indoors. At the same time I don't want to overdo it and make my pelvic pain worse.

Have you made a Dr appointment about the reflux? My friend ended up paying to go private about her DSs reflux because the Drs tend to drag their feet over diagnosing reflux.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi everyone
Haven't been in here for quite a while! 
Well, since I came home last week I have been very sick and vomiting blood clots. So I went back to triage and it turn out to be because of the blood thinners (clexane) I was taking after the c-section +ibuprofene that damaged mysstomach. I believe that it had been quite damaged during the pregnancy by the aspirin too. Anyway, I've been given something to protect the lining of the stomach. It's starting working, but it's going to take time before I get to my normal self. 

Baby had her 5th day check and she had lost 400gr (1lbs), about 11.5% of her birth weight, which is quite a lot. I think it was because I was sick and I'm hoping she's gonna pick up soon. Last check she did not put on but did not lose either. Mw is coming on Tuesday to check her weight again. 

Apart from that, baby is fine, she cluster feeds a lot! Last night she was up every hour, right, left, right, left... My poor boobies!

I see that everyone is eager to leave the house too! Especially since spring is here!
I hope all your babies are doing well!


----------



## Button#

You have been through a lot Ummi. I hope things start to calm down for you now and baby starts getting her weight up. It sounds like she's trying at least!


----------



## aknqtpie

I hope you start feeling better Ummi!! 

I can set up a secret group on Facebook, if you guys give me your email addresses I can invite you to it. I am on Facebook way more than I am on here.. the mobile site is a pain to navigate around on here lol


----------



## Button#

I'm not on Facebook.


----------



## hopingwaiting

I'm not on facebook or any other social media sites either


----------



## aknqtpie

I am addicted to Facebook..lol.


----------



## aknqtpie

Figured out how to create a parenting group for us&#8230; 

Here is the link :) 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...1-april-2015-rainbow-babies.html#post35419113


----------

